# What exercise did you do today?



## DreamAway

What did you do for exercise today and how did it go?



I went for 60 min easy run through my local park and spent 30mins on my yoga mat afterwards. Run was good run, my legs felt injury free (yeww) & my yoga afterwards really got me up on that endorphin buzz.


----------



## Boertjie

I got out of bed on a Monday morning. Now THAT was a workout not for the faint-hearted!


----------



## DreamAway

@Boertjie - Intense. Whatever trailblazer wrote you THAT program must know their stuff!!!


----------



## Gamaur

DreamAway said:


> What did you do for exercise today and how did it go?
> 
> I went for *60 min easy run* through my local park and spent 30mins on my yoga mat afterwards. Run was good run, my legs felt injury free (yeww) & my yoga afterwards really got me up on that endorphin buzz.


Far out dude how far did you run? 20km?? _Then_ yoga??


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran four miles last night. Considering it was my first run in a week due to a severe cold (the worst in nearly four years). I have a LOT of coughing up to do uke, but the run was inspiring that I will be okay.


----------



## Cerberus

I jogged/walked four miles last night. Of those four miles, I jogged a little over three of them. I tripped and fell during it. I scraped my knee and hands. 

I'm hoping that I'll be able to start jogging all four in another week or two.


----------



## cmed

leg press, dumbbell lunges, leg extensions, some calf raise machine, crunches, hanging leg raises, 30 minutes of jogging on the treadmill. /legday


----------



## CopadoMexicano

22 Minutes cardiovascular and twenty minute of strength training. I use to do alot of lifting and putting things down where they go. Now Im stronger.


----------



## DreamAway

@Gamaur - easy 60min gets me about 12km, been doing a lot of heavy lifting and it's really taken it's toll my running.

@millenniumman75 
Still running bro! 

Cool too see other runners out there. Is anyone training for anything in particular?


----------



## diamondheart89

Made the bad decision to do ~ 3 hours of cardio/aerobics/squats on Saturday. A** is still recovering so just going to do a 40 minute workout.


----------



## MachoMadness

did front squats, power cleans, and pullups today. wooohooooo


----------



## Shari

I don't know if this counts but I took a walk on the beach today. It felt like I burned a few calories .


----------



## DreamAway

@Shari - yes, that definitely counts, double points too bc anything on the beach is better.
@MachoMadness - some big compound lifts there man, front squats and chins kill me. What cha lifting on the squats?


----------



## inerameia

Hit the bag, push-ups (3x10), pull-ups (3x4), chin-ups (3x5), squats (3x10)... gonna do more stuff when I get some new running shoes.


----------



## Farideh

Walked up and down a flight of stairs. That was my only exercise for today. I might go walking later on at night. I like my night walks. It's fresh outside, the sun is not in my face, and it's quiet. Peaceful. Makes me feel like I am really alone.  I even took a picture of the moon last night. Gorgeous. The moon was above two clouds so it looked very pretty. You can't appreciate the sun as much as the moon.


----------



## ShadowUser18

I walk a lot at school on a daily basis. It's been tough trying to exercise again after being injured for quite a while.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*just finished 45 minutes of core work*


----------



## Cerberus

I just jogged/walked four miles. Feels good.


----------



## diamondheart89

45 minutes of interval training


----------



## MachoMadness

DreamAway said:


> @Shari - yes, that definitely counts, double points too bc anything on the beach is better.
> @MachoMadness - some big compound lifts there man, front squats and chins kill me. What cha lifting on the squats?


I only do front squats but 275x 2 is my current status. I try to always get the hamstrings to touch the calves too, it's awkward at first, but I think it develops the leg better. You may have some knee problems in the future if you do full squats though.


----------



## DreamAway

@diamondheart89 - Interval training is great, especially the HIIT stuff, do you make you own routines up?
@Purple Clouds - what did you do to yourself to get injured amigo?


----------



## SeraphSoul

Today I walked for about 30 minutes in total going to school, then walking home.
But I try to do 30 minutes on my stationary cycle at least once a week. ^^
I've done exercises in the summer & got skinner, but i found that after exercising too much i get a pain in my wrist, so now I try not to exercise too much.


----------



## diamondheart89

DreamAway said:


> @diamondheart89 - Interval training is great, especially the HIIT stuff, do you make you own routines up?


I don't make my own routines because exercise is something I have to force myself to do. I don't enjoy it, like some people. I just feel all sweaty and uncomfortable and like death throughout the process. I've been diagnosed with exercise-induced asthma, so that probably explains part of the hatred. I just find workouts to do and grit my teeth, suck it up, and spend ~40 mins on it 6 days a week.

You are right that HIIT is good stuff. My body feels both dead and more alive than it's ever been right after.


----------



## Noca

Today I did deadlifts, forearm curls, tricep and forearm cable pulldowns followed by 40 mins of stretching. I hate stretching more than anything but I do it anyway.


----------



## uziq

2x set of decline push ups for 25 reps
2x set of regular push ups for 20 reps

I no longer have a free pass to the gym so I've been trying to get creative with body weight exercises and ones that will work with the few dumbbells I have (got 1x 40 lb, 1x 30 lb, 1x 20 lb, 2x 10lb)


----------



## Cerberus

I just jogged all four miles on my running route. I'm pretty damn happy about my progress and feel really good. My shins are b**ching at me, but they'll come to heel soon enough. I'm looking forward to being able to jog a half marathon without much trouble like I could a year ago.


----------



## DreamAway

@Cerberus - That's great you're getting back into it, but if your shins are causing you pain, it's a good idea to back off on the distance and / or intensity. Shin splints can progress fairly quickly into stress fractures if you continue to overload them (then you'll on the couch for ages!).

The only cure for shin splints / stress fractures is rest. Since it's ealry days for you, a couple of days rest and some icing might do the trick. Increase your runs gradually, a 10% increase per week is the golden rule.

Sorry if I'm giving you unwanted advice here, I've just seen and been victim to shin splints - turned stress fractures too many times.


----------



## Cerberus

DreamAway said:


> @*Cerberus* - That's great you're getting back into it, but if your shins are causing you pain, it's a good idea to back off on the distance and / or intensity. Shin splints can progress fairly quickly into stress fractures if you continue to overload them (then you'll on the couch for ages!).
> 
> The only cure for shin splints / stress fractures is rest. Since it's ealry days for you, a couple of days rest and some icing might do the trick. Increase your runs gradually, a 10% increase per week is the golden rule.
> 
> Sorry if I'm giving you unwanted advice here, I've just seen and been victim to shin splints - turned stress fractures too many times.


It's good advice. My shins feel fine now though. I'm thinking I'll do burpees instead of jogging tomorrow. That, or I'll do interval training on my exercise bike.

My calves and shins really only bother me while jogging, so I'm hoping I'll be good with my exercise bike or burpees.

I don't know. Maybe I _should_ take a few days off. Odd. It's usually my feet that give me trouble.


----------



## DreamAway

@*Cerberus* - burpees are a fantastic full body exercise, great idea. Same with the interval training on the bike, anything low impact is perfect. Those two exercises will essentially increase blood flow to the injured areas and promote healing. Ice packs to the tender areas will also help - 20min on, 20min off.

@*diamondheart89* - You might roll your eyes at me, but gold medals have been won by a few Aussie athletes with asthma & exercise _can_ help control symptoms in some cases. i don't know your exact diagnosis, but good on you for going for it anyway. Perhaps just keep a puffer handy (and don't smoke crack).


----------



## ShadowUser18

@DreamAway - I have a sprained ankle from basketball that hasn't fully healed after almost a year, a bum right shoulder from a rotator cuff injury, mild plantar fasciitis on the foot I sprained, and a weak right hip from muscular imbalances. I definitely should look into getting some health insurance.


----------



## 3r10n

In total i have to bike 25 kilometers for my work everyday, i never go out for jogging or such. Think the biking + 30 push-ups a day should do the trick, lol


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I lifted for 30 minutes. Havent been lifting much due to my job being physical as hell, but I went to slowly get myself back into it. Yay!!!!


----------



## Cerberus

I just completed 40 minutes of interval training on my exercise bike. My shins didn't hurt at all while doing it. I also used an ice pack on my shins last night for about four hours. My shins are feeling really good right now. 

I feel like my fitness level is really starting to take off at this point. I just need to make sure to avoid shin splints and other potential injuries to avoid frustrating setbacks.


----------



## NoHobbies

550 pushups


----------



## calichick

Cerberus said:


> I just completed 40 minutes of interval training on my exercise bike. My shins didn't hurt at all while doing it. I also used an ice pack on my shins last night for about four hours. My shins are feeling really good right now.
> 
> I feel like my fitness level is really starting to take off at this point. I just need to make sure to avoid shin splints and other potential injuries to avoid frustrating setbacks.


When did you start working out?


----------



## Cerberus

calichick said:


> When did you start working out?


I started several weeks after lowering my zoloft dose. The only reason I ever stopped was because my original dose of zoloft sucked all the joy out of exercise. I was hoping that side effect would go away after a while, but it put me into such a state of apathy that I stopped caring about that. I kind of needed to be in such a state at the time though. I was losing it and exercise wasn't cutting it anymore anyway, so I put up with it.


----------



## Cerberus

I just did four sets of burpees, pushups, leg raises, and bicep curls. My energy level is really starting to spike.


----------



## RyannJ

I did 45 minute heavy leg back and biceps routine 402 calorie burned 8000kg + lifted...feel great today


----------



## spititout

Surfed


----------



## EcoProg

Took a nice walk. Oh how my stamina has gone down by a ton since last year.


----------



## billyho

Shoulder day... did cable pulley PNF's along with IR/ER and horiz abd.. only 20 min of cardio, still rehabbing from knee surgery.

For the poster with shin splints, stretching the Anterior Tib can help as in some cases it is tight.


----------



## Cerberus

I just completed 40 minutes of interval training on my exercise bike. I feel really good.


----------



## beli mawr

I feel like a slacker compared to some of you now.

I jogged/walked 6 miles, with some all out runs. I just started this two weeks, and still about 210lbs, so my leg joints (mostly ankles) hurt a bit. The way I have been doing it, successfully, is to walk half of a block, then jog/run a full block, repeat for as long as I can during my lunch break (typically 3am, and even then dodging cars making illegal turns). Did the measuring today, works out to 6-6 1/2 miles.

Feels good, first time in my life I have ever really run for any stretch, between being obese and having asthma. My asthma hasn't bothered me a bit during this sessions, considering that it used to be a walk on a humid day would be enough to have me wheezing.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Yesterday I finished a book about a man who cycled all the way from Siberia to the UK. Does that count as second-hand exercise or anything?


----------



## Raeden

I got out of bed and lifted a 12 oz can of soda to my lips.


----------



## Joanna96

1 hour on elliptical trainer + stretching.


----------



## Boertjie

Didn't exercise today, but I did yesterday. Took a 4.5 km (2.8 mile) walk.


----------



## DreamAway

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Yesterday I finished a book about a man who cycled all the way from Siberia to the UK. Does that count as second-hand exercise or anything?


Only if you read it wearing Lycra.


----------



## Noca

Mostly a stretching day today

45 minutes of stretching
20 pushups
4 sets of 10 dumbbell presses
60 crunches
205 russian twists


----------



## anxious87

Cycled in the rain


----------



## DreamAway

Early shoulders and core session @ the gym and an 40min jog thru the park this arvo with my dog & yoga to stretch out afterwards. I don't feel that good through, grrr, where are you endorphins?? Come to me!


----------



## twitchy666

*Always would*

on my decision

to be in the best mood when people meet me

until controlled by others

organising / suggesting what we do together
to suit others

awaiting: agree or not: that time / place or otherwise

response: yep. see you then and when

however, no show... 
then a later ETA is an extra useful piece of jigsaw. But time spent prior to this time would get me splendid instead of pending outcome.

Loose delivery slot / appointment. Who cares?


----------



## Cerberus

I just jogged all four miles on my jogging route. I feel really good. My shins are aching a bit, so I'll make sure to use an ice pack on them. I'll also take the next day or two off from jogging. I'll do interval training on my exercise bike instead. 

I need to buy new running shoes. I'm pretty sure I'm overpronating with my feet.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Yesterday (at the gym):
70 minutes on the total body Arc Trainer (cardio, and also counts as strength during the high resistance intervals)
Also worked my abs, back, and legs

Today I'll be doing at least an hour on the Arc Trainer, followed by some upper body work


----------



## Kmarie92

T25 - Ab Intervals

I'm not following it everyday like you're suppose to, like 4 times a week.


----------



## zzxm01

Longboarding until my legs give out :] and lots of stretching, crunches and push-ups to heal a gad-dern slipped disk in my lower back


----------



## beli mawr

Rode a couple of miles on my bike... various terrain and grades.


----------



## catcharay

This morning was stretching and yoga poses targeting back muscles. It helps me feel aligned so the energy can flow freely through me. But I just ate more than half a block of chocolate so clearly I'm not feeling zen atm. Overall it's a great routine for me.


----------



## Noca

Did some leg workouts at the gym today.

3.5 minutes warm up on the bike at high gear and intensity, 3 x 10 hamstring curls, 3 x 10 on the glute machine, 3 x 10 adductor machine, 2 x 10 abductor machine, 3 x 10 leg press, 2 x 12 then 1 x 8 decline crunches at 45 degrees, and 40 mins of stretching.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Leg day at the gym with my friend. We get way too competitive on leg day, since we both started training lower body just recently and are on level playing field, so to speak.

Warm up sets working up to our max on the leg press machine.
720lbs - 4x10 leg press, 4x30 calf raises (on leg press machine)

My friend doesnt see any benefit to leg extensions, or leg curls, etc, so I usually have to leave the gym right after a n00by leg press session since we carpool together =/
I go home and do weighted squats, barbell hip thrusts, another random glute exercise, and some random cardio stuff.


----------



## Cerberus

I jogged/walked four miles. My shins are still giving me trouble, so I think I'll go ahead and take a week off from jogging to give them time to heal. I'm a bit sad about my decision to do this because I really like jogging. I'll do interval training on my bike instead.


----------



## beli mawr

Cerberus said:


> I need to buy new running shoes. I'm pretty sure I'm overpronating with my feet.


I need to do the same - shoes that is.

I had to look up pronation... something I'll have to pay attention to.


----------



## cmed

Overhead dumbbell presses, dumbbell lateral raises, rear delt flies, overhead presses on the unilateral machine, reverse butterfly machine to hit the rear delts, 30 minutes of running on the treadmill. Love workin them shoulders


----------



## Marko3

just did 5 miles cycling.. steep hill climb.. feel epikk... now doing pushups..


----------



## Ender

20 minutes light jog on treadmill
30 minutes lifting weights
45 minutes of chasing and being chased by my dogs and throwing stick into the pond


----------



## Noca

Walked 5.5 km today, not much else.


----------



## millenniumman75

DreamAway said:


> @millenniumman75
> Still running bro!


Hey Dream!

Yep - I have hit a snag due to a really bad cold. After two weeks of limited running (I didn't want it to become pneumonia), I am trying to get it together.

I ran 8km/5mi today.


----------



## Berzerker

I walked around my town, 6 miles total.


----------



## Cerberus

Forty minutes of interval training on my exercise bike completed


----------



## CopadoMexicano

25 minutes of cardiovascular; 25 minutes of strength training. eg; bicep curl machine, tricep pull down, leg extensions, bench press, tricep overthrows. etc


----------



## Noca

15 minutes of cardio followed by dynamic stretches then 25 mins of isometric stretches.


----------



## Cerberus

I completed 40 minutes of interval training on my exercise bike, followed by 20 minutes of riding at a good pace.


----------



## JH1983

I'm on my fourth week of doing the Wendler 5/3/1 program. I'm really liking it so far. I did deadlifts, squats and then good mornings today.


----------



## Noca

Warmed up with 20 pushups, then 4 sets of 8 on the bench, then 3 sets of 6 pushups with one hand on a medicine ball, then 3 sets of 10 bicep curls with the EZ bar, then 3 sets of 8 arnold presses followed by 5 mins of stretches.


----------



## anxiousanddepressed

*Country Line Dancing is fun and it's good exercise*

My boyfriend and I signed up for Country Line Dancing lessons, and they're actually pretty fun and a good workout. After an hour you're definitely sweating!

We're doing the beginner lessons, but they show you the steps slowly at first, and then they put the music on and you just repeat the steps with the music.

I would highly recommend joining a group!


----------



## Cerberus

Cerberus said:


> I completed 40 minutes of interval training on my exercise bike, followed by 20 minutes of riding at a good pace.


Just did this same thing. I feel really good.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Stream room and cold showers 45 minutes,


----------



## Noca

Pullups using the bench and barbell, 3 x 10
Chins ups using the same setup 3 x 10
Bent over rows with ez bar 3 x 8
Bent over rows with dumbbells 3 x 16
Back extensions over stability ball 3 x 15
Stretches


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cardiovascular 23 minutes.

strength training another 20 minutes added


----------



## bonz

Did 20kms on my mountain bike. Pretty damn awesome scenery ride I took. Motivates me more to explore the unexpected.


----------



## drNYster

Hit a Push workout today without my usual pre-workout. Success!


----------



## billyho

did bench press, incline press, decline press, lat pull down, seated row and a low single arm row.. along with 20min eliptical and some agility drills

downloaded a pedometer app for my phone at work today.. 2 hours had 2000 steps.. good?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Work is always exercise for me.


----------



## Cerberus

Cerberus said:


> I completed 40 minutes of interval training on my exercise bike, followed by 20 minutes of riding at a good pace.


In addition to doing the above again today, I did a bunch of sets of pushups, leg raises, bicep curls, and burpees. I feel really good.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran six miles for the first time in over a week. 
This week - three runs totaling 16 miles. Not bad considering I had a NASTY cold during the last two weeks.


----------



## Dre12

millenniumman75 said:


> I ran six miles for the first time in over a week.
> This week - three runs totaling 16 miles. Not bad considering I had a NASTY cold during the last two weeks.


I am moving towards the 6 miles distance. I hit a 3 mile this week in 21 mins and the following day did a 5.5 mile at an easy pace in 48 mins. I am trying to get the base fitness for the distance. What would kind of times should I be aiming for?


----------



## bancho1993

45 mins down the gym and then 30 mins on my trampoline.


----------



## londonguy202

50mins at the gym on treadmill ,cross trainer and bike


----------



## dee2099

2 wanks.


----------



## SouthernTom

Gym today. I'm really struggling to get back into it after a recent bout of laziness.

The football season starts again tomorrow as well, so I should be back in reasonable shape soon.


----------



## SouthernTom

dee2099 said:


> 2 wanks.


You've still got time for a couple more before the day is through. Don't slack now!


----------



## Cerberus

I managed to jog all four miles on my jogging route with minimal shin ache today. My jogging pace has really sped up. My pace today was about where it was last year, I think. I also did a bunch of leg raises, bicep curls, and arm extensions. 

I'm planning on incorporating heavier weight training into my workout this week. I'm planning on going to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## TooScaredToTry

Off day, but hit full body yesterday, specifically focusing on quad and lat hypertrophy.


----------



## ilsr

I started a tennis class this fall as it's needed credit for my 2nd associates degree. It's getting steadily better. Horrible on the first few classes. I could not move. I'm still 70 lbs overweight. But after repeated practice and 10 classes or so my movement is better and lasts longer than a minute now; my elbow and various pains picking up a racket again is finally under some control, and my full swings are coming back again. Of course the SA makes me look like the odd one as usual. It's really a non-class. I'm not an absolute beginner. I had spent hundreds of hours and many classes and many times going alone to the courts sometimes meeting a few others (better to have joined a club then) to play with usually with myself at a far level below. But that was decades ago when I was 19 or so. I can use my strength into the shots , but I feel like a bum mixing it with a few classmates , basically the only other guys who can hit at an intermediate level who could be my kids' age (if I had any kids). There are a few ladies my age or even older but I still look like a wierd bum. 

Today, I did a bunch of forehand and backhand swing practice in my apartment, amazingly working up a little sweat after 10 min or so. 60 more lbs to go..


----------



## DreamAway

Dre12 said:


> I am moving towards the 6 miles distance. I hit a 3 mile this week in 21 mins and the following day did a 5.5 mile at an easy pace in 48 mins. I am trying to get the base fitness for the distance. What would kind of times should I be aiming for?


If you're doing 5.5miles already then 6 miles won't be an issue. Times to aim for are dependent on your goals, What distance & what time are the relevant Q's.

This may be helpful for you -

http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/general/rws-race-time-predictor/1681.html

Happy running mate.


----------



## Cerberus

I completed 40 minutes of interval training on my exercise bike, followed by 20 minutes of riding at a good pace. 

I really ramped up the intensity today. I nearly drowned in sweat. It was pretty gross, but also awesome. I feel really good.


----------



## inerameia

Been doing the same routines but mixed it up yesterday and gonna today as well. Also, I'm starting tai chi on Friday.


----------



## Dre12

DreamAway said:


> If you're doing 5.5miles already then 6 miles won't be an issue. Times to aim for are dependent on your goals, What distance & what time are the relevant Q's.
> 
> This may be helpful for you -
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/general/rws-race-time-predictor/1681.html
> 
> Happy running mate.


Cheers.

The whole meditation thing. What is the deal, how does one partake?


----------



## Noca

Front and lateral shoulder raises with light weights to warm up
Bench 1 x 5, 1 x 5, 1 x 3, 1 x 2, 1 x 1, then 1 x 19 with a lighter weight, 1 x 14, 1 x 12
Floor chest press with a 50lb plate, 1 x 10, 1 x 18, 1 x 16
then onto some cardio, 4 sets of 30 second jumping jacks followed by 4 sets of 30 second grappling, then finished off with stretches


----------



## DreamAway

Dre12 said:


> Cheers.
> 
> The whole meditation thing. What is the deal, how does one partake?


I typed out a reply but it got kinda long, so I made a new thread in the 'Therapy' section if you wanna check it out


----------



## Cerberus

I did a bunch of sets of push ups, leg raises, bicep curls, arm extensions, burpees, and jumping jacks


----------



## Morpheus

I did 11 minutes of Yoga this morning.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Upper & lower crunches, 3 sets of 15 each, two 10 minute sessions on the cross cycle, & stretches


----------



## Cerberus

Cerberus said:


> I completed 40 minutes of interval training on my exercise bike, followed by 20 minutes of riding at a good pace.
> 
> I really ramped up the intensity today. I nearly drowned in sweat. It was pretty gross, but also awesome. I feel really good.


I did this same thing today in addition to four sets of push ups and leg raises.


----------



## herk

i paced around my room for a couple hours


----------



## farfegnugen

Studying some neuroscience 101 with an emphasis on the molecular biology of Alzheimer's and neurodegenerative disorders. Physical exercise-wise, I ran about 10 miles and dug up my family's septic system for them last night. Digging a trench is much more difficult than most workouts, I find.


----------



## Dre12

Hit 4.6 miles in 34.20 minutes. Which works out at 7.27min per mile. Which would translate to a 44.42 minute 6 mile or 10km. Really pleased with that time as this is the first time that I have stuck with running for more than three weeks. I used to not be able to fathom how someone could hit a 10km in 40 minutes but now I think I could nail it within the next month.


----------



## DreamAway

Dre12 said:


> Hit 4.6 miles in 34.20 minutes. Which works out at 7.27min per mile. Which would translate to a 44.42 minute 6 mile or 10km. Really pleased with that time as this is the first time that I have stuck with running for more than three weeks. I used to not be able to fathom how someone could hit a 10km in 40 minutes but now I think I could nail it within the next month.


Wow. You've been running for just over 3 weeks and you're already down to around 44min 10km, that's impressive. If you're going to get into running properly and want to race against the clock or do some 10k races, it will help to structure your training a little rather than just going out and running.

For starters it's generally wise to alternate hard / easy days with running, as there can be a fine line between injury and optimal training. Things like interval training, fartlek, tempo runs, LSD etc will all help you progress even faster. Sorry for just throwing a bunch of words at you, I just get excited about training sometimes.


----------



## Dre12

DreamAway said:


> Wow. You've been running for just over 3 weeks and you're already down to around 44min 10km, that's impressive. If you're going to get into running properly and want to race against the clock or do some 10k races, it will help to structure your training a little rather than just going out and running.
> 
> For starters it's generally wise to alternate hard / easy days with running, as there can be a fine line between injury and optimal training. Things like interval training, fartlek, tempo runs, LSD etc will all help you progress even faster. Sorry for just throwing a bunch of words at you, I just get excited about training sometimes.


I have been training boxing for a year so I had some base fitness already. I have been running for about 4 weeks properly. Trying to build up my base fitness for boxing. I have just stuck at it this time, usually I will run for 2-3 weeks and get bored.

Plus I would have to another 1.4 miles at that pace to hit it. I might be getting giddy with my 40min 10k in a month as I have a bit of runners high!

I also find the more that I punish myself through physical activity the less sleep that I can survive on. Perhaps it is because the quality of sleep that I am getting is better.


----------



## CubeGlow

Did some weight training. Worked biceps ,triceps, deltoid, trapezius and chest. Feel weakend but good.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*currently doing leg-lifts and sit-ups in the comfort of home*


----------



## Cerberus

I made it to the gym today.

5 X 10 dumbbell bench
5 x 10 chest flies
5 x 10 leg raises
5 x 10 bicep curls
5 x 10 lat pull downs
5 x 10 tricep extensions
5 x 10 upright rows
5 x 10 tricep pulldowns

I'll start structuring my routine a bit more in another week or two. Since I'm just getting back into it, I doubt it much matters how structured my workouts are, so long as I'm careful not to injure myself.


----------



## Noca

walked like 5000 steps, whatever that is


----------



## drNYster

Hit a Pull workout. Lats and bi's are fired up!


----------



## DreamAway

@Drew

OK, it makes sense you're that fast now.

I respect boxers / fighters, my brother is a fighter and his latest thing was to get me to actually hit him with light / moderate combos to the head & body, he had full headgear on but it was pretty intense (I had to stop after 5min bc I felt uncomfortable hitting him like that). He's training in Columbia now, the nutter.

Haha yeah, I'm the runners high buzz right now too, things definitely seem more achievable in this state. lol


----------



## Julia555

30 minute hiit plyometrics workout followed by 30 minute easy jog


----------



## Dre12

DreamAway said:


> @Drew
> 
> OK, it makes sense you're that fast now.
> 
> I respect boxers / fighters, my brother is a fighter and his latest thing was to get me to actually hit him with light / moderate combos to the head & body, he had full headgear on but it was pretty intense (I had to stop after 5min bc I felt uncomfortable hitting him like that). He's training in Columbia now, the nutter.
> 
> Haha yeah, I'm the runners high buzz right now too, things definitely seem more achievable in this state. lol


I am not a competing fighter. I just train in the gym and do a bit of sparring. They say that I can go on and box but it is a big commitment and like you say, intense.


----------



## Barette

Biked for an hour.


----------



## DreamAway

Barette said:


> Biked for an hour.


But did you STRETCH


----------



## Dorey23

I did Zumba today  Feel fab after it. Muscles aching from yesterdays 1 hour uphill squat walk :S


----------



## Dorey23

I did Zumba! Feel fab after it although my muscles are aching after an hours uphill squat yesterday


----------



## Dorey23

Sorry for double post, computer crashed :S


----------



## Cerberus

jogged/walked four miles


----------



## Barette

DreamAway said:


> But did you STRETCH


^.... no. I never stretch, I know that's terrible. I get cramps a lot, haha


----------



## SeraphSoul

1 hour using stationery cycle! ^^
My butt actually got a bit smaller! :O
Two cars honked at me & a guy "hollered" at me when i left the house with short shorts on. >.<
But i dont really think i have a sexy body. ive been told i look 16 & stuff


----------



## DreamAway

Barette said:


> ^.... no. I never stretch, I know that's terrible. I get cramps a lot, haha


Haha, a supplement magnesium can help with the cramps is you can't be stuffed stretching.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

45 minutes walking & crunches


----------



## Aardvark

TheHaxanCloak said:


> Leg day at the gym with my friend. We get way too competitive on leg day, since we both started training lower body just recently and are on level playing field, so to speak.
> 
> Warm up sets working up to our max on the leg press machine.
> 720lbs - 4x10 leg press, 4x30 calf raises (on leg press machine)
> 
> My friend doesnt see any benefit to leg extensions, or leg curls, etc, so I usually have to leave the gym right after a n00by leg press session since we carpool together =/
> I go home and do weighted squats, barbell hip thrusts, another random glute exercise, and some random cardio stuff.


whaaaaaaa?

Leg extensions are AWESOME for quad hypertrophy, especially the teardrop (vastus medialis). Easily my second-favorite exercise (first is farmer walks). Even more so than compound movements.


----------



## Noca

Lots of back today.

1 x 15, 1 x 20, 1 x 20 bent back rows with dumbbells
1 x 10, 2 x 8 bench pullups
3 sets of 4 wall shimmers(sitting on the ground and using my back to climb the wall to standing position)
6 chin ups follow by 5 then 3
then some more pull ups
3 x 10 lat pull downs with bar and cable
3 x lat pull downs with rope and cable
3 x 6 single arm lat pull downs using cable
3 x 10 rows with the bar and cable


----------



## Dre12

@DreamAway

Just looked up the world record for the 5k, it is 12.37.35!! Here is me striving for a sub 20!


----------



## Cerberus

4 x 8 squats
4 x 10 dumbbell bench
4 x 10 leg curls
4 x 10 leg extensions
4 x 10 bicep curls
4 x 10 triceps extensions

I also did 35 minutes on the elliptical with an average heart rate of 158


I can't seem to expend all my energy. I'll finish my workouts with boatloads of energy, despite lifting until failure on the last set of each of my lifts. Well, whatever. I'll just make sure to keep my protein intake high to take advantage of this.


----------



## DreamAway

Dre12 said:


> @*DreamAway*
> 
> Just looked up the world record for the 5k, it is 12.37.35!! Here is me striving for a sub 20!


Man but they're freaks, anyone running sub 20 is pretty fast, plus if you were racing, you could just give them a quick shot to the ribs to slow them down a bit.


----------



## JayDivision

52 minutes on the recumbent bike


----------



## Cerberus

I rode 65 minutes on the elliptical with an average heart rate of 164. I burned 870 calories and my distance was about 6.7 miles.


----------



## Cerberus

5 x 10 dumbbell bench
5 x 10 leg extensions
5 x 10 leg curls
5 x 10 chest flyes
5 x 10 lat pulldowns
5 x 10 seated rows
3 x 10 arm extensions

I also rode 35 minutes on the elliptical with an average heart rate of 159. If I'm remembering correctly, I burned 470 calories on the elliptical.


----------



## Noca

Did 3 x 10 hammer curls with dumbbells
3 x 12 bicep curls with dumbbells
2 x 12 front raises 
1 x 10 lateral raises (stopped cause there was sharp pain in my right shoulder when doing this exercise)
6 sets of 10-15 reps of cable pull down targeting forearms and triceps
2 sets of 10 cable pull downs targeting triceps
2 x 10 vertical dips
isometric stretches



Cerberus said:


> 5 x 10 dumbbell bench
> 5 x 10 leg extensions
> 5 x 10 leg curls
> 5 x 10 chest flyes
> 5 x 10 lat pulldowns
> 5 x 10 seated rows
> 3 x 10 arm extensions
> 
> I also rode 35 minutes on the elliptical with an average heart rate of 159. If I'm remembering correctly, I burned 470 calories on the elliptical.


You do legs, chest, back, and arms all in one day?


----------



## Cerberus

Noca said:


> Did 3 x 10 hammer curls with dumbbells
> 3 x 12 bicep curls with dumbbells
> 2 x 12 front raises
> 1 x 10 lateral raises (stopped cause there was sharp pain in my right shoulder when doing this exercise)
> 6 sets of 10-15 reps of cable pull down targeting forearms and triceps
> 2 sets of 10 cable pull downs targeting triceps
> 2 x 10 vertical dips
> isometric stretches
> 
> You do legs, chest, back, and arms all in one day?


Not usually, no. I just started back up with weight training, so I'm not too concerned about structuring my workout. I'm jump starting things in the beginning in some attempt to take advantage of muscle memory. I'll go back to more structured workouts this coming week or the next. I figure if I keep my protein high and my nutrition in check, I'll be good.


----------



## Cerberus

4 x 10 squats
4 x 10 leg extensions
3 x 10 leg curls
4 x 10 dumbbell bench
3 x 10 arm extensions
3 x 10 bicep curls
4 x 10 chest flyes

I rode 35 minutes on the elliptical with an average heart rate of 164. I burned 540 calories on the elliptical.


----------



## FXiles

Nailed 3x5 overhead press with 60 kg (135), so pretty happy about that


----------



## JH1983

FXiles said:


> Nailed 3x5 overhead press with 60 kg (135), so pretty happy about that


Good lifts. Overhead press gets pretty tough to progress on.


----------



## Cerberus

I rode 65 minutes on the elliptical with an average heart rate of 158. I burned 1,017 calories.


----------



## Noca

45 mins of yoga and 15 mins more last night of stretches. Went for a walk too.


----------



## itsjustin

I did the elliptical on Sunday. More right knee felt like a stabbing pain whenever I walked on it or pushed the pedals in my car.

Today it's even worse. I look like an undead mummy when I walk now. Still just the right knee.

Are your legs supposed to be bent the entire time, or should your leg straighten out completely (like when you walk) on these machines?

It's killing me and I don't think I'll be doing the elliptical again. I've never had a problem with treadmills and will probably stick with them. FML.


----------



## Noca

itsjustin said:


> I did the elliptical on Sunday. More right knee felt like a stabbing pain whenever I walked on it or pushed the pedals in my car.
> 
> Today it's even worse. I look like an undead mummy when I walk now. Still just the right knee.
> 
> Are your legs supposed to be bent the entire time, or should your leg straighten out completely (like when you walk) on these machines?
> 
> It's killing me and I don't think I'll be doing the elliptical again. I've never had a problem with treadmills and will probably stick with them. FML.


If you are tall just forego holding onto the moving handlebars and try holding onto a stationary part of the machine if you need for balance instead or dont hold onto anything. You should be able to fully extend your legs this way.


----------



## ShadowUser18

I did 30 wide grip pull ups, 30 neutral grip pulls ups, and 30 chin ups yesterday. Feels good to workout without having to worry about pain =)


----------



## EmyMax

I've been on the roof of my house changing a few tiles


----------



## KILOBRAVO

good , long walk. at medium pace.


----------



## Istachrissta

I wish I had the drive to run more than 30 minutes. Today was legs; squats and lunges nothing much wish I had more time. Maybe blogilates tomorrow.


----------



## Noca

Lots of walking and some upper back/shoulder stretching exercises.


----------



## Imbored21

I went for 60 min easy run through my local park and spent 30mins on my yoga mat afterwards. Run was good run, my legs felt injury free (yeww) & my yoga afterwards really got me up on that endorphin buzz.


----------



## Tasdel

Did chest today! Did some Dumbbell bench press, dumbbell flies, weighted dips, and incline dumbbell press.


----------



## MrBlack

Just walked 2 miles


----------



## DreamAway

Imbored21 said:


> I went for 60 min easy run through my local park and spent 30mins on my yoga mat afterwards. Run was good run, my legs felt injury free (yeww) & yoga afterwards really got me on that endorphin buzz.


Haha. C'mon dude, why copy and paste other people posts? It's just a waste of time.


----------



## Noca

2 x 10 pushups
2 x 10 pushups with one arm elevated each set
High rep bench press 3 x 15
3 x 15 incline press with dumbbells with each set followed by 15 chest flys on incline
3 x 18 chest press with 50lb plate laying on my back on the floor
stretches


----------



## cosmicslop

I rolled my eyes. Figured I could multitask while I'm on here.


----------



## Cerberus

5 x 10 leg press
3 x 10 leg extension
5 x 10 upright rows
4 x 10 lat pulldowns
5 x 10 bicep curls


35 minutes on elliptical with average heart rate of 158


----------



## millenniumman75

5 miles yesterday, 6 miles tonight - I am taking a break tomorrow!


----------



## MrBlack

3x chinups
4x bent over rows
3x curls


----------



## Cerberus

65 minutes on elliptical with average heart rate of 160


----------



## JH1983

Deadlifts, followed by squats and then good mornings. Rep PR on deadlift.


----------



## cmed

pullups, chinups, unilateral row machine, t-bar rows, dumbbell hammer curls, barbell curls, crunches, hanging leg raises, 30 minutes of jogging on the treadmill


----------



## MrBlack

Leg press, 3 sets. Tired D:


----------



## Noca

3 sets of 10 reverse flys, followed by 15 back rows with dumbbells to warm up
3 x 15 deadlifts
2 x 6 deadlifts at heavier weights
2 x 10 front squat
1 x 15 and 1 x 20 back squat
3 x 10 lat pulldown


----------



## CopadoMexicano

from my personal observation:

A.Lose weight when tracking my calories but not overeating and going to the gym.
B.Gain weight when going to the gym and overeating

C.Lose weight and watch what I eat and not go to the gym. I prefer C.


----------



## Cerberus

5 x 8 bench
5 x 6 flyes
5 x 7 triceps extensions
5 x 10 bicep curls

35 minutes on elliptical with average heart rate of 155


----------



## PoliRay

Running! 
Lately, I've been enjoying that runner's high I get after I finish a few miles


----------



## MrBlack

Just rotator cuff exercises today (4 sets total for each shoulder) plus stretching.


----------



## beli mawr

Jogged/walked/some running. Total of 5 miles. At 3am.


----------



## JH1983

Upper body. Bench press, rows, overhead press and then chins. Also did five minutes on the elliptical at a moderate pace afterwards. I'm going to try to slowly add back in some cardio since I can about count on one hand how many times I've done cardio since January.


----------



## Cerberus

I rode 65 minutes on the elliptical with an average heart rate of around 150. I burned 937 calories.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Besides deadlifts, any one have suggestions for a way to target the lower back?
Or just a good "back" routine day in general?

I feel thats the only part of my body where I don't see huge signs of obvious muscle definition. Well, besides my love handles/stomach, which I don't plan on shedding any time soon (love beer too much, hate core work)

I know how epic deadlifts are for pretty much your whole body, but it's just one exercise I'm not comfortable doing. My back has been iffy most my life, so I feel like I have to be way too cautious. Bummer, since I've seen the huge gains my friends are getting from including them in their routine =(


----------



## lostinparadise89

15miles on my road bike. Awesome ride taking in all the foliage =)


----------



## Noca

TheHaxanCloak said:


> Besides deadlifts, any one have suggestions for a way to target the lower back?
> Or just a good "back" routine day in general?
> 
> I feel thats the only part of my body where I don't see huge signs of obvious muscle definition. Well, besides my love handles/stomach, which I don't plan on shedding any time soon (love beer too much, hate core work)
> 
> I know how epic deadlifts are for pretty much your whole body, but it's just one exercise I'm not comfortable doing. My back has been iffy most my life, so I feel like I have to be way too cautious. Bummer, since I've seen the huge gains my friends are getting from including them in their routine =(


Maybe try back extensions while laying over a stability ball. Start with body weight then move up to holding a plate in your hand while doing them. Do with doing some back stretches and using the foam roller to loosen up the back before hand.

There are also good mornings, but I wouldn't do them unless you have really good hip and hamstring flexibility.

Do lots of planks to strengthen your core to protect your back during heavy lifts. You also need to have good flexbility in the hips and hamstrings in order to do proper form for deadlifts and squats. With proper form deadlifts aren't really going to be a back exercise, mostly legs more than anything. Work on your form doing deadlifts at lower weights so that the motions of the exercise become second nature.


----------



## Noca

Did stretching last night and this morning. Almost touch the ground with my thumbs. Also got one hamstring to about 95 degreess with the other around 90.


----------



## JH1983

Lower body. Squats followed by sumo deadlifts and front squats. Did five more minutes of elliptical afterwards.


----------



## JH1983

TheHaxanCloak said:


> Besides deadlifts, any one have suggestions for a way to target the lower back?
> Or just a good "back" routine day in general?
> 
> I feel thats the only part of my body where I don't see huge signs of obvious muscle definition. Well, besides my love handles/stomach, which I don't plan on shedding any time soon (love beer too much, hate core work)
> 
> I know how epic deadlifts are for pretty much your whole body, but it's just one exercise I'm not comfortable doing. My back has been iffy most my life, so I feel like I have to be way too cautious. Bummer, since I've seen the huge gains my friends are getting from including them in their routine =(





Noca said:


> Maybe try *back extensions* while laying over a stability ball. Start with body weight then move up to holding a plate in your hand while doing them. Do with doing some back stretches and using the foam roller to loosen up the back before hand.
> 
> There are also *good mornings*, but I wouldn't do them unless you have really good hip and hamstring flexibility.
> 
> Do lots of planks to *strengthen your core to protect your back during heavy lifts.* *You also need to have good flexbility in the hips and hamstrings in order to do proper form for deadlifts and squats*. With proper form deadlifts aren't really going to be a back exercise, mostly legs more than anything. *Work on your form doing deadlifts at lower weights so that the motions of the exercise become second nature*.


I agree with all these points and would also add to start out doing trap bar deadlifts with low weight for higher reps. Doing the back extensions or good mornings along with strengthening your core will do a lot for protecting your lower back and making your form more solid. Once you're comfortable with trap bar deadlifts you could move on to sumo or conventional deadlift. You don't have to ever go heavy, you could stay with higher reps and get all kinds of benefits from it.

I suppose rack pulls could also be an alternative.


----------



## Hush7

I walked seven miles today...then I ate a donut. :lol


----------



## llodell88

I did a 30min of beginner blogilates. it was so hard


----------



## Cerberus

5 x 10 leg press
4 x 10 leg extensions
4 x 8 bench
4 x 8 tricep extensions
4 x 5 chest flyes
4 x 8 bicep curls
3 x 10 calf raises

35 minutes on elliptical with average heart rate of 160


----------



## FXiles

JH1983 said:


> Good lifts. Overhead press gets pretty tough to progress on.


Yeah definitely. One of my problems has been not eating enough, but I've been trying to fix that lately.

Today I did 3x5 squats with 105kg, it felt easy but can't go much heavier cause of hip pain. I need to foam roll much more.

I also did 1x5 paused bench with 87.5kg, but failed the second set.


----------



## ravens

3 x 7 leg extensions
3 x 7 biceps curls
50 situps
2 x 20 pushups

walked a mile on the treadmill


----------



## kennethken

I walk today for my freshness. I am getting fat and tensed about this condition and I want to lose my weight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ A 10 minute cross cycle session followed by 2, 5 minute sessions
~ 3 set of 15 curls
~ 3, 1 minute planks


----------



## JH1983

Upper body. Overhead press, chins, close-grip paused bench press and one-arm dumbbell rows. Disappointed with my overhead press today. Did the elliptical again as well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15 x 3 push ups, 1 minute planks x 3, 5 minutes cross cycle x 3


----------



## Noca

Yesterday...
Bench press 1 x 10, 1 x 6, 1 x 4, 1x1, 1x1,1 x 14 to failure
Incline bench press 2 x 10
Chest press with 50lb plate while laying on the ground 1 x 16, 1 x 13, 1 x 10
1 x 2 min 23 sec plank
1 x 2 min 10 sec plank
a couple other core exercises
30 mins of static and dynamic stretches


----------



## Adriaan

Im just starting again after about 2 months of almost no exercising:

Deadlift 95kg 1x5
Bench press 45kg 3x5 
Calf raises 95kg 2x20
Pullup: 3x4

Thats Sets x Reps, I cant even remember if you are supposed to write it like that or the other way around...


----------



## Noca

3 sets of 10 reverse flys followed immediately by 10 rows with dumbbells
3 x 10 lat pull downs in front of the neck
3 x 10 lat pull downs behind the neck
3 x 10 back rows with the same bar but leaning back and balancing over a stability ball
2 x 10 body weight back extensions over stability ball
3 x 8 single hand bent over rows with 35lb plate
35 mins or so of dynamic and static stretches


----------



## JH1983

Lower body. Deadlift, followed by squats and good mornings. Another rep PR on deadlift. Five more minutes of cardio at the end as well.


----------



## Noca

2 x 20, then 1 x 10 back squats
2 x 10 bulgarian squats
20 walking lunges
2 x 20 calf raises followed by 20 shrugs both with 30lb each hand then 1 x 20 calf raises followed by shrugs with 35lb each hand
3 x 15 forearm curls with barbell finishing each set with 15 second hold
2 x 15 forearm curls holding the bar behind my back finishing each set with 15 second hold
1 x 10 forward forearm twist with 5lb each hand
2 x 10 side steps up 2 stairs at a time
2 x 10 step ups 2 steps at a time
48 mins of dynamic stretches


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15 x 3 push ups & 1 minute planks x 3


----------



## MrBlack

sets
3 chinups
4 bent over rows
3 curls
3 squats

2km bike


----------



## JH1983

Bench press, one-arm dumbbell rows, push press and chins.


----------



## Noca

Walked all over the city and walked through the bayfront park. When you have someone to talk to, walking through the city aint that bad.


----------



## burningpile

30 x 3 pushups
50 x 3 body weight squats
1:00 x 3 plank
15 x 3 chin-ups


----------



## burningpile

TheHaxanCloak said:


> Besides deadlifts, any one have suggestions for a way to target the lower back?
> Or just a good "back" routine day in general?
> 
> I feel thats the only part of my body where I don't see huge signs of obvious muscle definition. Well, besides my love handles/stomach, which I don't plan on shedding any time soon (love beer too much, hate core work)
> 
> I know how epic deadlifts are for pretty much your whole body, but it's just one exercise I'm not comfortable doing. My back has been iffy most my life, so I feel like I have to be way too cautious. Bummer, since I've seen the huge gains my friends are getting from including them in their routine =(


Chin-ups/pull-ups will work the back and shoulders immensely.


----------



## Marko3

did 40km/25miles cycling route with some mountain steep climbs.. 

legs felt pleasantly in pain.. now home , after shower I feel awesome...


----------



## Noca

3 sets of 10-15 mixed tricep and forearm double arm cable pulldowns
3 sets of 10 tricep double arm cable pulldowns
3 sets of 10-15 cable crunches with 50lbs
3 sets of 8-10 arm doubles with ez curl barbell
20 mins of stretching


----------



## JH1983

Squats, deficit sumo deadlifts and front squats.


----------



## cmed

Tried the vertical leg press instead of the traditional 45 degree angle leg press. Interesting. Can't push as much weight on it, but mechanically it feels more natural and overall better. Think I'll do that from now on.


----------



## twitchy666

NoHobbies said:


> 550 pushups


I can do 100

same number of deadlifts, forearm & bicep curls and overhead with 10kg each end
at home - limited space. Getting regular in a day with nothing to do.

I prefer the main gym


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 5 sets of 10 push ups
~ 4 sets of 1 minute planks
~ 15 minutes cross cycle


----------



## JH1983

Overhead press, chins, close-grip bench press with a pause and one-arm dumbbell rows. Five minutes on the elliptical as well.


----------



## burningpile

(60 squats, 30 pushups, 1:20 plank, 5 hanging leg raise) x 3


----------



## JH1983

Beltless deadlifts 3x5, squats 5x5, good mornings 5x10, a few lower body isolation exercises and five minutes on the elliptical.


----------



## Noca

Yesterday I did box squats, romanian deadlifts, sumo deadlifts, bulgarian squats and goblet squats followed by 30 minutes or so of stretching. Did some yoga later on in the evening.


----------



## Magnatolia

I didn't do anything specific. I walk to and from the bus which is probably 2km in total. But tomorrow is Saturday so yoga day! I love doing yoga poses before going out, really gets me grounded and out of my head


----------



## Owl-99

Went for a walk along the Derwent.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

"Rest" day, so about 30 minutes on the elliptical while my friend hits out his bench routine.
Then before bed I'm going to do the P90X Yoga routine, which I love; it's like the perfect thing to treat my body to at the end of the week.

Also purchased a really nice foam roller, so I'm going to start using that more consistently (hate using it at the gym, look kind of silly and prefer to be alone lol)

Is there any particular routine anyone follows for foam rolling? I know a decent foam rolling can be a bit time consuming, based on my own past experience, but you see these people use it at the gym for 30 seconds as if it's actually accomplishing something.

More or less, my whole body tends to be a bit sore by the end of the week, so I feel like I need to target all the major spots 2x a week or so maybe, if I ever want to see any weight increase on my bench and arm routines ever; my muscles aren't recovering fast enough.


----------



## Noca

TheHaxanCloak said:


> "Rest" day, so about 30 minutes on the elliptical while my friend hits out his bench routine.
> Then before bed I'm going to do the P90X Yoga routine, which I love; it's like the perfect thing to treat my body to at the end of the week.
> 
> Also purchased a really nice foam roller, so I'm going to start using that more consistently (hate using it at the gym, look kind of silly and prefer to be alone lol)
> 
> Is there any particular routine anyone follows for foam rolling? I know a decent foam rolling can be a bit time consuming, based on my own past experience, but you see these people use it at the gym for 30 seconds as if it's actually accomplishing something.
> 
> More or less, my whole body tends to be a bit sore by the end of the week, so I feel like I need to target all the major spots 2x a week or so maybe, if I ever want to see any weight increase on my bench and arm routines ever; my muscles aren't recovering fast enough.


Use the foam roller a few minutes each muscle until the muscle softens and relaxes. Make sure you roll the muscle in the direction of the muscle length wise. This video explains this. Include stretching as well don't replace one with another.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Push ups.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 10 x 5 Push Ups
~ 15 x 3 Curls
~ 15 Minutes Cross Cycle


----------



## Noca

Last night 3 x 20 pushups
1 x 10 at 15lb, 1 x 8 at 15lb, 1 x 4 pyramiding up with weights up to ~27lb then 1 x 8 with 20lb for tricep cable pulldowns
a bunch of stretching, spent quite a while trying to release a tight scalene muscle on my right side of my neck/shoulder.


----------



## JH1983

Bench press 5x5
One-arm dumbbell rows 5x15
Push press 5x5
50 chins
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## P1e2

Nothing really and usually walk my dog daily for 30 mins. I did one load of laundry, made a pizza, and considered doing the dishes. Since its Saturday want to relax and yesterday was exhausted and even felt like I was maybe coming down with something.


----------



## beli mawr

Fifteen miles on the bike on the Henry Hudson Trail, at a good speed. Not continuous really, as I took the DSLR hoping to get some nice photos, so I would ride at good pace, then stop for a few seconds, hop back on, do it again.

Got some, and some no so great.


----------



## JH1983

Squats 3x5
Paused squats 5x5
Beltless deficit sumo deadlifts 5x10
Front squats 3x10
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

I've been doing a 4x a week bench program, called Smolov (pretty popular one), and it's been pretty exhausting.
Hopefully it'll finally help me increase my one rep max, which I've struggled on for a while.

Today was 8x4 bench press, at 80% of my one rep max.

I had to wait for my buddy to finish his arm routine, so I was able to get 7 miles on the elliptical. 4 of those miles I ran on my tiptoes, out of boredom, and because I like bulking up my already huge calves >_<


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Walked to the shop to buy some sweeties.


----------



## Potato Girl

my program consists of barbell hipthrusts, rows, overhead press, barbell back and front squats and romanian deadlifts. i should probably be getting more compound lifts in though but i'm afraid of doing bench press without a spotter as i exercise alone.

i would love to start doing some olympic lifts but i dont have access to a gym so no bumper plates 

#teamnocardio #teamprobablydyingofheartdisease


----------



## JH1983

Overhead press 5/3/1 (got a rep PR today)
50 chins
Close-grip bench press with pause 5x5
One-arm dumbbell rows 5x15
A couple quick isolation sets for weak points and recovery
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Noca

2 x 15 dumbbell rows
2 x 11 lat pulldowns
2 x 10 reverse flys with dumbbells
2 x 5 pull ups
an hour of flexibility focused stretching and foam rolling

After a lifetime of poor posture, no exercise, my muscles are soo imbalanced, my posture is horrible and my flexibility is that of a stone statue. It is going to take quite some years to fix all this.

I wish I had started being more active and taking my physical fitness more seriously earlier in my life. Oh well, coulda, shoulda, woulda.


----------



## tieffers

God, you guys are so precise and dedicated. All I did was run for half an hour today.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

tieffers said:


> God, you guys are so precise and dedicated. All I did was run for half an hour today.


Might be all you need to do; every one's fitness goals are different. 

Guys have a lot more to focus on and maintain.
Most girls can just do leg-day 2x a week and a couple cardio sessions and no guy is going to complain about the way they look, haha.

Today I'm focusing on things like Barbell hipthrusts/bridge, and other things that heavily involve glutes/calves(my secondary leg day; much lower intensity than my main leg day)

I think I'm the only guy I know that actually looks forward to leg day, and dreads everything else >_<


----------



## FXiles

1x5 Paused Bench 90kg.
3x8 Squats with 100kg. Hip feeling a bit better.
3x8 weighted chins.



TheHaxanCloak said:


> Most girls can just do leg-day 2x a week and a couple cardio sessions and no guy is going to complain about the way they look, haha.
> 
> Today I'm focusing on things like Barbell hipthrusts/bridge, and other things that heavily involve glutes/calves(my secondary leg day; much lower intensity than my main leg day)
> 
> I think I'm the only guy I know that actually looks forward to leg day, and dreads everything else >_<


'Leg day' is the biggest baloney ever. :lol You should have workout days and rest days.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

FXiles said:


> 1x5 Paused Bench 90kg.
> 3x8 Squats with 100kg. Hip feeling a bit better.
> 3x8 weighted chins.
> 
> 'Leg day' is the biggest baloney ever. :lol You should have workout days and rest days.


I'm confused. How is working out your lower body on a dedicated day, not a "workout" day?


----------



## JH1983

Deadlift 5/3/1 (Hit a new PR of 545 pounds or 247 kilograms)
Squat 5x5
Good mornings 5x10
A few isolation movements and five minutes on the elliptical

Here's the deadlift PR. Camera angle kind of sucks, but I work out alone and just prop up my phone.


----------



## Noca

Bench press 3 x 10, 3 x 15
Incline press 3 x 8
floor 30lb dumbbell press 3 x 10
dynamic and static stretches


----------



## FXiles

TheHaxanCloak said:


> I'm confused. How is working out your lower body on a dedicated day, not a "workout" day?


Never said it isn't a workout day. My point is that there is no real reason to split things up so much. I see so many people at the gym doing like 50 sets per body part when in reality all they need to do is 3x10 to stimulate maximum growth for a muscle.



JH1983 said:


> Deadlift 5/3/1 (Hit a new PR of 545 pounds or 247 kilograms)
> Squat 5x5
> Good mornings 5x10
> A few isolation movements and five minutes on the elliptical
> 
> Here's the deadlift PR. Camera angle kind of sucks, but I work out alone and just prop up my phone.


Great lift :clap


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Walked down a flight of stairs.


----------



## JH1983

FXiles said:


> Never said it isn't a workout day. My point is that there is no real reason to split things up so much. I see so many people at the gym doing like 50 sets per body part when in reality all they need to do is 3x10 to stimulate maximum growth for a muscle.
> 
> Great lift :clap


Thanks! Right on about the complex splits, too. A simple program with less volume and more frequency will yield far better results. With the availability of information on good programs it amazes me how many people I see on such poor ones.


----------



## P1e2

40 mins walking my dog


----------



## P1e2

Yesterday 30 mins exercise DVD, 28 push ups, 30-60 seconds plank.


----------



## seafolly

I like this thread. 

Last night I went for a 15 minute trail run. Today I'll be battling the weights!


----------



## SouthernTom

Went to the gym for only the 4th time in the last 2 months. Seriously need to get back into my routine!


----------



## Potato Girl

JH1983 said:


> Deadlift 5/3/1 (Hit a new PR of 545 pounds or 247 kilograms)
> Squat 5x5
> Good mornings 5x10
> A few isolation movements and five minutes on the elliptical
> 
> Here's the deadlift PR. Camera angle kind of sucks, but I work out alone and just prop up my phone.


damn thats amazing! i could only dream about lifting that kinda weight lol


----------



## hypegeist

2.5 mile jog in 30 minutes. A new record for me. 

I'm surprised I did it because I haven't ran in forever and did HIIT mixed in with a strength circuit yesterday.


----------



## eveningbat

Walking on a slippery road (it's an effort to keep from falling down).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far a couple planks & 10 minutes cross cycle. Will likely do push ups & more cross cycling later


----------



## JH1983

raenic said:


> damn thats amazing! i could only dream about lifting that kinda weight lol


Thanks! Well, 500's might be out of reach, but mid 300's on deadlift is definitely possible for a female lifter. 2.5x to 3x bodyweight is pretty much considered elite territory.

As for my exercise for today. It was a disappointing day for me. I missed a PR attempt on bench press and had to do the roll of shame (I was in the power rack). After this I only did three sets of my other exercises instead of five and did lat pull downs rather than chins.

Bench press 5/3/1
One-arm dumbbell rows 3x15
Push press 3x5
Lat pull downs 3x15
A couple light isolations and five minutes of cardio


----------



## Noca

An hour walking around downtown, was in the pool too, just did some stretches, didn't really swim.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Today was my bench routine.
Did a 7x5 at(weight withheld until I start benching more impressive numbers, lol)
No accessory work for the next 2 weeks because I'm focusing on increasing my bench.

Had to skip legs for the day because my friend and I only had 30 minutes in the gym before we had other priorities =/

I have a really nice barbell in my garage, and a really nice power rack (Dark Horse) with safety straps that I just dig a lot more than the safety bars at our gym, which just get in my way and fawk up my focus if I bring the barbell to my chest and bang the safety bars during bench.

I know for anxiety reasons I really should be dragging myself to the gym, but I'm just starting to get turned off by their racks and bars. 
I guess the yoga booty makes it all worthwhile,though.

and JH1983, that's pretty impressive. I didn't expect you to look like _that_. I guess they make us SA sufferers in all shapes and sizes


----------



## seafolly

I meant to run yesterday but figure a rest day isn't uncalled for after five straight days of work outs. My mental exercise of taking part in a lunch full of women in their 50's was enough!

Today's plan:
Bench: 8 sets of 4
Squat: 10 sets of 3
OHP: 10 sets of 3

On a benzo taper, this stuff will be even more important.


----------



## Noca

Last night, 2 x 14 hammer curls
2 x 10 body weight vertical dips, 2 x 10 vertical dips plus 10 lbs
2 x 8 tricep pulldowns
2 x 8 shoulder dumbbell press
stretches


----------



## millenniumman75

Five mile run, Sunday night into Monday.

This was after a six mile run Saturday afternoon. I may do another six mile run tonight since it is going to be warm.


----------



## Noca

millenniumman75 said:


> Five mile run, Sunday night into Monday.
> 
> This was after a six mile run Saturday afternoon. I may do another six mile run tonight since it is going to be warm.


Do you still run in the winter when there is snow and ice?


----------



## Istachrissta

A 30 minute YouTube video by popsugar. Kicked my butt well mostly my abs lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Noca said:


> Do you still run in the winter when there is snow and ice?


Yep. I have to watch for ice and salt trucks. It was rough this past winter when it was down to -27c several times.

My coldest run is +2F/-16.5c Beyond that, it is just hard to breathe because the air is so dense.


----------



## seafolly

millenniumman75 said:


> Yep. I have to watch for ice and salt trucks. It was rough this past winter when it was down to -27c several times.
> 
> My coldest run is +2F/-16.5c Beyond that, it is just hard to breathe because the air is so dense.


I slipped once and that was the end of winter runs for me! D: I was fine (more worried about my pants!) but still, risky. I agree it's hard to breathe at that temperature. This past winter was particularly brutal to breathe/run in.


----------



## JH1983

Squats 5/3/1 + 2 heavy singles (one was a PR at 365)
Paused squats 3x5
Beltless deficit sumo deadlift 5x10
Front squats 5x10
A few isolations and five minutes of cardio

TheHaxanCloak, thanks!


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

8x4 bench, still no accessory work until I'm done with this 3 week routine.

Decided to get back into doing weighted squats(after a 6 month break), since I have a power rack, and my desire to gain mass is finally overpowering my fear of throwing out my back, haha.

What would any one suggest as some good starting weight and increment increases over the next few weeks for back squats? I figure I'll just play it safe and start with the Olympic bar this week, and toss on an extra 20lbs each week. It's been so long, I figure I might as well start from scratch, even though my lower body is pretty strong, my core and back probably have lots of catching up to do.

Squats have always been confusing for me, because I was never really overwhelmed by the weight I was doing no matter how many plates I put on, mostly just paranoid my back would snap at random and my legs would shake slightly >_<


----------



## JH1983

TheHaxanCloak said:


> 8x4 bench, still no accessory work until I'm done with this 3 week routine.
> 
> Decided to get back into doing weighted squats(after a 6 month break), since I have a power rack, and my desire to gain mass is finally overpowering my fear of throwing out my back, haha.
> 
> What would any one suggest as some good starting weight and increment increases over the next few weeks for back squats? I figure I'll just play it safe and start with the Olympic bar this week, and toss on an extra 20lbs each week. It's been so long, I figure I might as well start from scratch, even though my lower body is pretty strong, my core and back probably have lots of catching up to do.
> 
> Squats have always been confusing for me, because I was never really overwhelmed by the weight I was doing no matter how many plates I put on, mostly just paranoid my back would snap at random and my legs would shake slightly >_<


Starting with the bar you should squat 2-3 times a week and add 5-10 pounds every workout until you start stalling, then look to smaller increments and periodization. If your core and lower back are your weak links you may need some additional work for those areas. Good mornings and weighted crunches are great for that if you find your legs are progressing too fast for your core to keep the bar stabilized.


----------



## ShadowUser18

I jogged for 3 miles today. I'm training for the Chicago Marathon next year and hope to finish it in under 5 hours.


----------



## Istachrissta

I run three miles three times a week I hate it. I don't know how you all can run those long distances. I only enjoy it if I am chasing after a soccer ball


----------



## DreamAway

I'm going to have to live vicariously through you guys for a while.

I tore the ligaments in my ankle training for a half-marathon last week, out for 6-8wks, hopefully I can be back in the gym sooner... going a lil' crazy already. I wonder what all the people who don't train or do some type of sport, do for stress relief. 

Happy training everyone


----------



## millenniumman75

DreamAway said:


> I'm going to have to live vicariously through you guys for a while.
> 
> I tore the ligaments in my ankle training for a half-marathon last week, out for 6-8wks, hopefully I can be back in the gym sooner... going a lil' crazy already. I wonder what all the people who don't train or do some type of sport, do for stress relief.
> 
> Happy training everyone


 Work out what you can.....and stay off that ankle!


----------



## Cerberus

Yesterday's session:

5 x 5 bench
5 x 8 upright rows
5 x 8 lat pulldowns
5 x 8 back extensions
5 x 7 chest flyes
5 x 8 tricep extensions
5 x 8 bicep curls

45 minutes on elliptical with average heart rate of 160


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Push ups & planks


----------



## seafolly

DreamAway said:


> I'm going to have to live vicariously through you guys for a while.
> 
> I tore the ligaments in my ankle training for a half-marathon last week, out for 6-8wks, hopefully I can be back in the gym sooner... going a lil' crazy already. I wonder what all the people who don't train or do some type of sport, do for stress relief.
> 
> Happy training everyone


Upper body!

That kept me sane when I was out for a torn disc.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

10x3 bench
35 minutes elliptical, 4.5 miles. 

Running out of energy. May need to inject some C4 into my for my bench days next week; they're gonna be a bi**h >_<


----------



## seafolly

Bench: 8 sets x 4
Squat: 10 sets x 3
OHP: 10 sets x 3

This took serious effort. Benzo withdrawal did something odd today aka slept 4 hours after getting home.


----------



## Cerberus

5 x 6 leg press
5 x 8 leg extensions
2 x 8 leg curls
5 x 7 calf raises

36 minutes on elliptical with average heart rate of 156


----------



## JH1983

Today begins my deload week. (Using around 60% of normal weight and subbing in lat pull downs and cable rows for chins and rows.)
Overhead press 5x5
Lat pull downs 5x10
Close-grip paused bench press 5x5
Cable rows 5x15
Light isolations
Ten minutes of cardio


----------



## JH1983

Day two of deload
Deadlift 3x5
Squat 5x5
Good mornings 5x10
Ten minutes of cardio


----------



## Cerberus

Yesterday I did 35 minutes on elliptical with average heart rate of 150. Weak sauce. I'm not sure exactly what went wrong yesterday, but I decided to halve my zoloft dose today, since it has been the culprit in the past in reducing my motivation to workout. I usually only need to halve it for a day before my motivation levels soar again for another week or so. IDK.


----------



## Noca

dynamic stretches
Deadlifts reps at 8, 6, 3, 2, 1, 1, 8(drop set)
Walking lunges body weight 12
Walking lunges 25lb each hand 2 x 12
30 body weight box squats in a row
stretches


----------



## seafolly

OHP: 6 x 6 (horrid)
Squat: 6 x 6 (awesome)
Bench: 10 x 3 (meh) 
Plank
Bent over barbell row 5 x 4


----------



## scooby

Just got home.

Bench press: 9 x 4
Bent over rows: 9 x 4
Overhead Press: 9 x 2
Stiff leg Deadlift: 9 x 2
Barbell Curls: 9 x 2
Calf raises: 9 x 2

And 30 mins on a treadmill, mostly walking. A tiny run at the end. 

...Cardio kills me.

Can't do squats at the moment, injured some tendon around my knee. I need to wait until it recovers.


----------



## Cerberus

Bench 5 x 8
chest flyes 5 x 7
tricep extensions 5 x 8
bicep curls 5 x 8

45 minutes on elliptical with average heart rate of 157, I think. I burned around 700 calories on the elliptical.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Cycled 75kms, 900m elevation


----------



## slyfox

About a mile or so of walking. Not much


----------



## JH1983

Day three of deload week.
Bench press 3x5
One-arm dumbbell rows 5x15
Overhead press 5x5
Lat pull downs 5x15
Light isolations
Ten minutes of cardio

Today was my first workout at a new gym. Kind of sucks to be doing deload weights my first day there. I'm looking forward to getting back to going heavy next week.


----------



## beli mawr

I was on vacation, so been lazy with this with about 15 miles of bike riding a day, but no resistance training. Blah.


----------



## seafolly

lonesomeboy said:


> Cycled 75kms, 900m elevation


That's...really far.


----------



## JH1983

Final day of deload.
3x5 squats
3x10 sumo deadlift
2x10 front squats
A few light isolations
Ten minutes of cardio.

Looking forward to Monday and going back to lifting heavy.


----------



## slyfox

Went on a short 10 minute walk


----------



## JH1983

Bench press 5/3/1 (new rep PR at 275x9)
Pendlay rows 5x10
Push press 5x5
50 pull ups
A few quick hammer curls and face pulls
Five minutes of cardio


----------



## Cerberus

5x7 bench
5x8 flyes
5x8 upright rows
5x8 lat pulldowns
5x8 tricep extensions
5x8 bicep curls


25 minutes on elliptical


----------



## slyfox

Just walked 13 minutes in the neighborhood. Would've done more but it was lightly raining


----------



## ShadowUser18

Played basketball for 2 hours


----------



## JH1983

Squats 5x5
Deficit sumo deadlifts 12x1 @40%1RM
Good mornings 5x10
Cable pull downs for abs 3x15
Five minutes of cardio


----------



## Matt Clark

Did some yoga today... I've been a bit too sedentary these days.


----------



## slyfox

So far 20 minutes of walking


----------



## MCHB

15km on the mountain bike. The trail network is so much nicer to ride this time of year; all of the dry and lose sand and rock is gone on account of all the rain and cooler weather; the weather has been great for November!


----------



## Noca

35 mins of stretching/yoga poses.


----------



## slyfox

Walked for 45 minutes


----------



## Cerberus

5x5 bench
5x8 flyes
5x5 leg press
5x8 leg extensions
3x7 leg curls
4x8 tricep extensions
3x8 bicep curls

ack I forgot to do calf raises


----------



## Cerberus

45 minutes on elliptical with average heart rate of 165

I burned 738 calories.


----------



## hatred89

Visited gym today and I feel really great right now.


----------



## JH1983

Squat 3x5
Overhead press 5/3/1
50 pull ups
Close-grip bench press with a pause 5x5
Pendlay rows 5x10
3 supersets of 10-15 each hammer curls and face pulls
Five minutes of cardio


----------



## Cerberus

35 minutes on elliptical 

I burned 580 calories


----------



## Elad

Cerberus said:


> 35 minutes on elliptical
> 
> I burned 580 calories


is that based on what the machine says? its probably a fair bit less if so


----------



## Cerberus

Elad said:


> is that based on what the machine says? its probably a fair bit less if so


My average heart rate was something around 163. I was pushing myself. But, yeah, it's based on what the machine says. I entered all my information, such as my weight and age. It might be accurate enough. I don't know. I'm always drenched in sweat by the end of my sessions on the elliptical.


----------



## DreamAway

First day back after busting the ligaments in my ankle. Stoked.

Chest 
Bench 4*10 
Flys 3*12
Explosive push-ups to failure. 2 sets.

Shoulders
Seated DB press 4*8
Standing military press 4*10-12

Core 2*2min plank w/20kg plate. 1 min rest period.

Stretch & 5 min cool down on bike. 

Feels so good to be active again.


----------



## diamondheart89

5 crunches and a half-assed squat.


----------



## DreamAway

diamondheart89 said:


> 5 crunches and a half-assed squat.


Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

A lot of chore type stuff and more walking than usual. Glad I didn't have excruciating headaches.


----------



## Cerberus

cable rows 5 x 10
lat pulldowns 5 x 10
rear deltoid pullbacks or whatever they're called 5 x 9
shoulder press 3 x 8
bicep curls 5 x 10
calf raises 5 x 8

35 minutes on elliptical with 577 calories burned


----------



## harrison

DreamAway said:


> Gotta start somewhere.


Exactly, my friend - I'm starting with walking to the station, about a half-hour walk in my case. I need to get into shape for summer. I look like a fat old f$%^er. It's disgraceful.


----------



## cmed

6.5 mile run around town then through some trails. Love the weather and scenery this time of year.


----------



## MCHB

16km on the mountain bike today; biking through dry leaves makes such a satisfying noise!


----------



## DreamAway

don said:


> Exactly, my friend - I'm starting with walking to the station, about a half-hour walk in my case. I need to get into shape for summer. I look like a fat old f$%^er. It's disgraceful.


Well that sounds good, as long as you're not eating Macca's on the way brother! Keen as to catch with you when I'm back in OZ, one of those meets could be cool.


----------



## JH1983

Squat 1x5
Deadlift 5/3/1 (3 sets, 1 for AMRAP)
Front squat 3x3
Cable crunches 3x20
Five minutes of cardio


----------



## Noca

4 x 15 weighted v crunches
20 wood choppers with 10lb medicine ball
1.5 minute plank
Light stretches

Gonna lift tomorrow


----------



## P1e2

Two laps around my cul de sac with my dog which took about 5 minutes. Got up from my Sunday nap and did the dishes. Ok this was not a great exercise day. Yesterday I vacuumed most of the house and walked for 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## runnergirl32

I run! I just ran a marathon last month, and qualified for Boston 2016. Now I'm running about 30 miles a week until I start training for my next marathon in February. I ran 8 today. Cool to see other runners on here...


----------



## Cerberus

bench 5 x 5
chest flyes 5 x 9
triceps extensions 5 x 9
lat pulldowns 7 x 8
cable rows 5 x 11
shoulder press 3 x 8
bicep curls 5 x 7

39 minutes on elliptical with average heart rate of something like 165

I can't remember exactly, but I burned something like 630 calories


----------



## cmed

What was supposed to be a 4-5 mile run turned into a 7.6 mile run after I took a wrong turn somewhere and got lost. I didn't want to slow down and check my location on GPS because I was hauling asss trying to get my Strava numbers up. Ended up about 3 and a half miles away from home and had to run that distance home lol. Oh well.


----------



## millenniumman75

5.5-mile run Saturday
5-mile run Sunday
6-mile run last night - even in traffic. WIN!

I ain't runnin' today, yo! I will walk around plenty, though :lol.

Challenge coming up this week.....running in 30F weather. I have only done that once this fall. My leggings will have to keep my knees warm!


----------



## Cerberus

5 x 6 leg press
7 x 6 leg extension
5 x 7 leg curls
5 x 6 calf raises

35 minutes on elliptical


----------



## JH1983

Bench press 5/3/1 (5x5, no AMRAP sets)
T-bar rows 5x10
Push press 5x5
50 pull ups
Three supersets of hammer curls and face pulls
Five minutes of cardio


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

3 x 12-15 reps bench press
3 x 8 dumbbell floor press
3 x 8 incline dumbbell press
dynamic stretches

Today 1 hour walk, might do 30 mins of stretches before bed


----------



## MCHB

15km on the mountain bike today; temperature is below freezing now! I left the house with tap water in my water bottles and got home with ice water! I'm planning to do a lot of winter biking and hiking this year; ski season is around the corner as well!


----------



## drNYster

Hit a push workout, OHP rep PR woot! Felt light.


----------



## londonguy202

Rowing, treadmill for 10mins


----------



## rdrr

Ran 3 miles.


----------



## Ellethwyn

I raked nearly all the maple leaves up and put them in the compost bins. Also, I pulled up what was left of the tomato plants and picked up loads of small branches that fell because of the wind storm here.


----------



## herk

lil bit of jumping jack, lil bit of high knee, lil bit of burpee, walked for an hour


----------



## JH1983

Squats 5x5
Deficit deadlifts 10x1 using 50%1RM focusing on speed and form
Good mornings 5x10
Three supersets of cable crunches and hamstring curls 15 reps per set
Five minutes of cardio


----------



## Noca

2 x 8 deadlifts at 95lb
3 x 10 deadlifts at 75lb for speed
2 x 10 k squats
2 x 10 k lunges
3 x 10 tricep overhead pushdowns


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15 x 3 Push Ups


----------



## mezzoforte

twerking


----------



## DreamAway

mezzoforte said:


> twerking


Prove it.

Light chest and shoulder free weight sesh for me today, not going too hard bc was out for so long and DOMS is gonna hurt. Next week it's back to full swing. Can't wait.


----------



## billyho

shoulders today, PNF patterns

some leg work but it's difficult, 10 months after knee surgery (OATS) and my knee is worse than before surgery.


----------



## DreamAway

billyho said:


> shoulders today, PNF patterns
> 
> some leg work but it's difficult, 10 months after knee surgery (OATS) and my knee is worse than before surgery.


Ouch. How did you do your knee?


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 20-30 minutes. Did modified push ups, the plank 30-60 seconds and stretchy band for PT since have TMJ. Great work out today and felt motivated to work out so was a productive day.


----------



## billyho

DreamAway said:


> Ouch. How did you do your knee?


I don't think it was one thing in general.. played lots of sports, before settling for ice hockey. problems started in high school followed by 3 acl repairs, a couple meniscus repairs and finally bone grafts but there is alot of arthritis in there. Next step is the series of 4 orthovisc injections. From there I am scoping out stem cell transplants which is wholly out of pocket.

I need to be active, bike, skate.. workout. Most of my social connections are through sports. and i work in physical therapy.. i'm my own worst patient, lol


----------



## DreamAway

@billyho

lol totally, If only you could charge for work done on yourself!


----------



## Cerberus

bench 5 x 6
chest flyes 5 x 8
triceps extensions 5 x 9
lat pulldowns 7 x 8
cable rows 5 x 11
deltoid pullbacks 5 x 9
shoulder press 4 x 8
bicep curls 5 x 6

45 minutes on elliptical with 742 calories burned


----------



## JH1983

Squat 3x5
Overhead press 5/3/1 (5x5, no AMRAP)
50 chins
Close-grip bench press with pauses 5x5
T-bar rows 5x15
Three supersets of face pulls and hammer curls
Five minutes of cardio


----------



## JH1983

Buckyx said:


> how much do you press overhead? standing, I used to do OHPs to complement my calisthenics work, ranging from 3-5reps pure strength work to 15-20 reps with 30kg barbell  helped pull ups, handstands and overall strength


Max? I hit 177.5 pounds (80.5 kilograms) for five reps a few weeks back. Today I did an easy 162.5 pounds (73.7 kilograms) for five reps on my peak set. I stay in the 3-10 rep range for the most part.


----------



## JH1983

That's been my short-term goal as well. I'm probably there now, but it's not a lift I ever do singles on. I weigh 205 pounds (about 93 kilograms).


----------



## Cerberus

leg press 6x7
leg extension 5x7
leg curls 5 x 8
calf raises 5x9
lat pulldowns 5x6
cable rows 5x7
rear deltoid extensions 4x9
bicep curls 4x6

35 minutes on elliptical


----------



## slyfox

Did some pedaling with my hands a little bit on a pedal exerciser. Not really much


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 10 x 5 push ups
~ 15 x 3 reverse crunches


----------



## Laith

did abdomeeenalllls


----------



## Hikikomori2014

push-ups until fail


----------



## slyfox

40 mins using a pedal exerciser. Switched between hands and feet


----------



## JH1983

Squats 1x5
Beltless deadlifts 5/3/1 (5x5, no AMRAP)
Front squats 3x3
Three supersets of cable crunches and hamstring curls 15 reps each
Five minutes of cardio


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 10 x 5 push ups
~ 10 x 4 reverse crunches


----------



## Cerberus

bench 5x7
leg press 5x7
tricep extensions 5x7
leg extension 5x6
leg curls 5x8
calf raises 5x7
chest flyes 5x7

45 minutes on elliptical with 742 calories burned


----------



## billyho

Played hockey


----------



## Noca

3 x 15 pushups
2 x 20 35lb plate floor press, another 20 reps with 50lb plate
Shoveled wet snow


----------



## twitchy666

*I put the pedal to the metal in my car*

feels nice, like running

I love my mountain bike pumping hard to take me uphill to get to gym
so I can coast all the way back home, feeling rewarded

Trying to balance iron to cardio on treadmill, rower & Precor stick climbers


----------



## Cerberus

cable rows 5x8
lat pulldowns 5x10
rear deltoids pullbacks 5x10
shoulder press 5x9
concentrated bicep curls 5x9

35 minutes on elliptical with 544 calories burned


----------



## nervousbat

I went for a walk. It's freezing here because Canada got hit with winter early this year. But I like walking or riding my bike or skating in the winter because at the gym I sort of feel claustrophobic, and like I'm a robot with a bunch of other robots recharging or something. It makes me really uncomfortable, and I remember when my SA was at its worst I couldn't even walk into the gym. I could now but I'd just rather be outside or in the comfort of my own home. My form of exercise right now is running around campus trying to get to classes on time every day or walking to places to get errands.


----------



## mwyatt910

Cardio Cardio Cardio.
I'm a huge cardio bunny.
I run daily. 
It feels so fantastic.


----------



## JH1983

Bench press 5/3/1 + two heavy singles (one was a paused PR at 315)
T-bar rows 5x15
Push press 5x5
50 chins
Three supersets of hammer curls and face pulls
Five minutes of cardio


----------



## cmed

4.4 mile run. Only averaged 7:20/mile. Just trying to shake out some stiffness from leg day yesterday. Loving this 23F weather though!


----------



## dadadoom

Just the routinary penile gymnastics for roughly half an hour. :eyes


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 5x5
Deficit deadlifts for speed 8x1 at 60% 1RM
Good mornings 5x10
Three supersets of cable crunches and leg extensions
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Omgblood

4th time doing barbell squats ever in my life last night. Was doing high bar and on my heaviest set(275lb) on one of my reps I lost my balance and leaned forward a bit on the way up. I felt like I rounded my lower back a bit. On my 3rd session I did 275x2 fine but today I guess I overestimated the weight. I don't feel any bad pain or soreness but I can feel 'it' a bit in my lower back. It's making me second guess if I should deadlift tonight or not.


----------



## Cerberus

leg press 5x6
leg extensions 5x6
leg curls 5x8
calf raises 5x10
bench press 5x8
chest flyes 5x9
tricep extensions 5x8
shoulder press 3x9
bicep curls 3x10

35 minutes on elliptical with 544 calories burned


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 3 reps of 1 minute Wall Sits
~ 6 reps of 10 push ups
~ 4 reps of 15 reverse crunches


----------



## scooby

Cerberus said:


> 35 minutes on elliptical with 544 calories burned


God damn, that's a lot of calories. Is the elliptical the best when it comes to calorie burning? I've never really looked into all the different cardio machines at the gym.

I did my regular weight routine, and first day of doing some hiit cardio on a stationary bike for 30 mins. But I think I only burnt 220~.


----------



## Cerberus

scooby said:


> God damn, that's a lot of calories. Is the elliptical the best when it comes to calorie burning? I've never really looked into all the different cardio machines at the gym.
> 
> I did my regular weight routine, and first day of doing some hiit cardio on a stationary bike for 30 mins. But I think I only burnt 220~.


Yeah, the stationary bike I've used doesn't show me burning too many calories either. I don't know how accurate these machines are, but the elliptical machines, no matter what brand I've used or how much personal information I've entered, consistently show me burning more calories than stationary bike. I guess it's because the elliptical involves more of my body. *shrugs*

That said, I generally only use the stationary bike or elliptical for cardio. I don't bother with the treadmill or StairMaster. I bet I'd burn more on the treadmill though.


----------



## gentleloop

push ups
chin-ups (hope the door keeps it up)
situps
squads
pulling weight upwards while having one knee at the table forrhombiod muscles, you know to balance the push ups

every now and then lower back and shoulders but i like to keep it simple

a really good stretching i came across is when you lie on a table and pull one leg to your chest while letting the other hang off the table.


----------



## borntodie19

5 sets of exercises for *** and gut, running is so much to me


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 3x5
Overhead press 5/3/1 (rep PR at 182.5x4)
50 chins
Close-grip paused bench press 5x5
T-bar rows 5x15
Three supersets of hammer curls and face pulls
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## srschirm

Treadmill.


----------



## Cerberus

5x8 lat pulldowns
5x9 cable rows
5x9 rear deltoid pullbacks
3x10 shoulder press
5x10 concentrated bicep curls

50 minutes on elliptical with 839 calories burned


----------



## Cerberus

65 minutes on elliptical with 1,035 calories burned


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Omgblood said:


> 4th time doing barbell squats ever in my life last night. Was doing high bar and on my heaviest set(275lb) on one of my reps I lost my balance and leaned forward a bit on the way up. I felt like I rounded my lower back a bit. On my 3rd session I did 275x2 fine but today I guess I overestimated the weight. I don't feel any bad pain or soreness but I can feel 'it' a bit in my lower back. It's making me second guess if I should deadlift tonight or not.


I'm sure you've probably been working out a while, and are already pretty strong....but is it really wise to be doing 275lb squats so quickly?
I was always told that you should start with the bar, and then every "Squat day" increase it by 5-10lbs from the previous session. I know it'd be painfully light for probably a couple months, but I just assumed thats good for your body to slowly build up to that. Helps you focus on form and muscle memory.

I just started barbell squats, doing the StrongLifts 5x5 program. My squat will be increasing 60lbs a month until I finally reach my max , and that's fine by me. I'll look like a weak noob for 2.5 months until I am lifting my body weight in plates, but hey, there's nothing I treasure more than my back.


----------



## Omgblood

TheHaxanCloak said:


> I'm sure you've probably been working out a while, and are already pretty strong....but is it really wise to be doing 275lb squats so quickly?
> I was always told that you should start with the bar, and then every "Squat day" increase it by 5-10lbs from the previous session. I know it'd be painfully light for probably a couple months, but I just assumed thats good for your body to slowly build up to that. Helps you focus on form and muscle memory.
> 
> I just started barbell squats, doing the StrongLifts 5x5 program. My squat will be increasing 60lbs a month until I finally reach my max , and that's fine by me. I'll look like a weak noob for 2.5 months until I am lifting my body weight in plates, but hey, there's nothing I treasure more than my back.


Looking back at that set it was a very ego/yolo lift. I didn't warm up completely before beginning that set and I was trying mimic one of those people who frantically get under the bar and unrack it like they're about to do a serious squat or something. I didn't set up properly. As for being strong, I can't even bench my own body weight :blank. But I deadlift and have been doing leg presses and 275lb is close to what I get on that machine and I wanted to see if that translated into a bar bell squat. But of course the squat requires stabilization and balance


----------



## scooby

60 mins of cardio. I do 30 seconds as hard as I can twice per 5 mins.

@*Cerberus* 
Decided to do 15 minutes of the hour trying out the elliptical. God damn that was exhausting, and that was on the lowest level. You must have some crazy resistance set on your workout, because I can't get anywhere near that amount of calories. Too unfit to set it up higher, and cardio has always been my weakness. Hopefully I can improve over time.


----------



## Cerberus

scooby said:


> 60 mins of cardio. I do 30 seconds as hard as I can twice per 5 mins.
> 
> @*Cerberus*
> Decided to do 15 minutes of the hour trying out the elliptical. God damn that was exhausting, and that was on the lowest level. You must have some crazy resistance set on your workout, because I can't get anywhere near that amount of calories. Too unfit to set it up higher, and cardio has always been my weakness. Hopefully I can improve over time.


I set it to 14 or 16 resistance. I'm usually going at a rate between 9 mph and 11 mph. My heart rate is typically somewhere between 155 and 165. I'm typically drenched in sweat at the end of my workouts. *shrugs*

I don't take what these machines say too seriously. I mostly just use the information provided to compare with my other workouts, so I don't slack off or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 8 reps of 10 push ups
~ 4 reps of 16 reverse crunches


----------



## eveningbat

Washing the floors... also an exercise, kind of...


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Omgblood said:


> Looking back at that set it was a very ego/yolo lift. I didn't warm up completely before beginning that set and I was trying mimic one of those people who frantically get under the bar and unrack it like they're about to do a serious squat or something. I didn't set up properly. As for being strong, I can't even bench my own body weight :blank. But I deadlift and have been doing leg presses and 275lb is close to what I get on that machine and I wanted to see if that translated into a bar bell squat. But of course the squat requires stabilization and balance


Oh dang, dude. I'm doing over 900lbs on my leg press, and even I started off with just the bar on my squats, haha. I've been tempted to just slap on a bunch of weight, but I know it'll benefit me in the long run to start off low. It gives my body time to adjust to good form, and work on all those stabilizer muscles that are likely pretty weak at the moment. It'll make sure I don't plateau in the long run.

Same thing on my deadlifts, which I just started. And my pendlay rows. 
My back tends to be rounded during these two workouts, so I plan to start off embarrassingly low until I learn how to do them perfect. I must have scoliosis or something, because I can't for the life of me figure out how to get my back flat and parallel


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 1x5
Deadlift 5/3/1 + 1 heavy single
Front squat 3x3
Three supersets of cable crunches and hamstring curls
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## drNYster

Destroyed a shoulders and arms workout! Hit PRs on my Max Effort OHP 5x5! YEEEE!


----------



## nycdude

Went out for a morning run at the park, came home, rested for about 2 hours and fueled up. Then went to the gym for some weight lifting, chest and tricep day. Now I am back home resting and nothing to do for the rest of the day


----------



## Noca

3 x 10 lat pulldowns
3 x 10 double arm cable rows
2 x 15 v-crunches with 10lb plate
1 x 10 back extensions over stability ball
dynamic stretches


----------



## Noca

TheHaxanCloak said:


> Oh dang, dude. I'm doing over 900lbs on my leg press, and even I started off with just the bar on my squats, haha. I've been tempted to just slap on a bunch of weight, but I know it'll benefit me in the long run to start off low. It gives my body time to adjust to good form, and work on all those stabilizer muscles that are likely pretty weak at the moment. It'll make sure I don't plateau in the long run.
> 
> Same thing on my deadlifts, which I just started. And my pendlay rows.
> My back tends to be rounded during these two workouts, so I plan to start off embarrassingly low until I learn how to do them perfect. I must have scoliosis or something, because I can't for the life of me figure out how to get my back flat and parallel


You need to stretch your hamstrings and hip muscles. It takes a long time(months and months) of regular stretching to increase flexibility which is needed for proper form of deadlifts and squats near the bottom of the rep, otherwise your back rounds and your butt will tip down. Most people have tight hamstrings and poor hip mobility.


----------



## Cerberus

leg press 5x8
leg extensions 5x6
leg curls 5x8
bench press 5x8
chest flyes 5x10
tricep extensions 5x8
shoulder press 3x9
bicep curls 2x8

40 minutes on elliptical


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday:
~ 10 reps of 10 push ups
~ 5 reps of 15 reverse crunches
~ 5 reps of 1 minute wall sits


----------



## JH1983

Bench press 5x5
T-bar rows 5x15
Overhead press 5x5
50 total pull ups and chins
Three supersets of hammer curls and face pulls
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Noca

back squats 2 x 15
deadlifts 5/3/1
40 mins of stretching


----------



## billyho

eliptical 15'
BP
Lat pull down
Incline BP
seated row
decline BP
low row

terminal knee ext
weighted step ups, front and side
leg press
calf 
hip flexion


----------



## Barette

Yoga for an hour

Then squats, lunges, dead lifts with weights, and some machine that idk the name of. Donkey kicks and swing backs as well (3 sets of 15 each)


----------



## scooby

My usual weight routine, except I didn't do squats because some dude hogged the only squat rack for pretty much the whole time I was doing weights. Did leg press instead, which I wasn't happy about. I'm not really sure how to replace squats if someone is using the squat rack. He was doing the slowest sets ever, having convos all the time, doing shrugs and deadlifts in there too. Some poor buff guy resorted to squatting with the smith machine.



60 mins cardio on stationary bike. My arse is so sore, wtf. The seat kills me after being on it for that long.


----------



## Cerberus

6x8 lat pulldowns
5x8 cable rows
5x8 rear deltoid pullbacks
2x8 bicep curls
3x8 concentrated bicep curls

30 minutes on elliptical

This workout was kind of weak. I ran out of time because the gym closed and because of procrastination. Not good.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Noca said:


> You need to stretch your hamstrings and hip muscles. It takes a long time(months and months) of regular stretching to increase flexibility which is needed for proper form of deadlifts and squats near the bottom of the rep, otherwise your back rounds and your butt will tip down. Most people have tight hamstrings and poor hip mobility.


Ah, do you suggest I skip the pendlay rows and deadlifts for a while,then?
Perhaps substitute the Pendlay rows for something a little less awkward on the back, like a normal bent over row?

I use to do the p90x Yoga routine last year, most every week. I could definitely see the benefits of it at the time, compared to how non-flexible I feel this year. Wish I never stopped doing yoga, to be honest =(


----------



## 7th.Streeter

walked to the fridge and back ...


----------



## Cerberus

55 minutes on elliptical with 897 calories burned


----------



## Cerberus

Buckyx said:


> does that really burn so many cals? one hour exercising and you can suddenly eat 900 calories more without affecting energy balance? no man this wont work


"I don't take what these machines say too seriously. I mostly just use the information provided to compare with my other workouts, so I don't slack off or something."


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday:

~ 15 x 5 Push Ups

~ 20 x 5 Reverse Crunches


----------



## twitchy666

*I fell off the treadmill*

never before

at the end of my hour's 1,000 cals, I was tired and prone to humidity which seems not fixed by a/c

feeling sluggish in tummy and mind.

Dismounting made me a bit disoriented 
I slipped off, pulled by the live belt because I leave it running sometimes to show off my cals because I don't like it switching off. I want the next person to see my achievement.

I banged my back on the corner of machine and lost my drink all over the floor. 
It made me hilarious. I loved it. A trainer told me to clean it up so I did. Bit of hand mopping good when I exhilarated. Carried on with all weights downstairs and climber cardio as my 1 hour 1,000s cals again


----------



## Cerberus




----------



## CrayCray

Went to for a run lol , only lasted 3 mins and walked the rest for 10 mins . aiming for 5 mins today


----------



## JH1983

Today was supposed to be a deload day for squats and deadlifts, but I was feeling good and ended up going a little heavy.

Low bar squat 5x5 (3 sets were paused)
Double paused deadlifts 2x5 & 2x3 (beltless)
At this point I went for a beltless deadlift PR at 500x1
Also did 500x1 and 585x1 block pulls off three bumper plates
Three supersets of cable crunches and leg extensions
Five minutes of cardio


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> ~ 15 x 5 Push Ups
> 
> ~ 20 x 5 Reverse Crunches


This plus 5 x 1 minute wall sits


----------



## DarrellLicht

I do 50 pushups every morning. get's the blood flowing and my chest tight :yes

I need to start jogging again though. I've been two months away from home, and i did not bring my running shoes. I don't work a sedentary job, so it's all good.


----------



## Noca

1 x 10, 2 x 8, 1 x 6 back squats
2 x 10 forward step ups
2 x 10 side step ups
1 x 16 walking lunges with dumbbells
2 x 8 bulgarian squats with dumbbells
Dynamic and static stretches


----------



## Cerberus

4x8 leg press
4x9 leg extensions
4x9 leg curls
5x8 bench
5x8 flyes
5x10 tricep extensions
3x10 shoulder press

35 minutes on elliptical with 584 calories burned


----------



## cmed

Spent a half hour on the foam roller working out some tight spots, then did some hip-strengthening exercises with resistance bands.


----------



## scooby

Noca said:


> You need to stretch your hamstrings and hip muscles. It takes a long time(months and months) of regular stretching to increase flexibility which is needed for proper form of deadlifts and squats near the bottom of the rep, otherwise your back rounds and your butt will tip down. Most people have tight hamstrings and poor hip mobility.


Yeah, I really should stretch mine too. I pretty much never stretch, which is really bad. I actually just noticed that I have the butt wink with my squats tonight. So yeah, looks like I'll be trying to remember to stretch more. But my laziness gets the best of me, and I also have a weird fear of looking like a noob and stretching wrong. It's so silly of me.


----------



## JH1983

Bench press 5/3/1 (hit a rep PR of 282.5x7)
T-bar rows 5x15
Push press 5x5
Assisted pull ups 5x10
Three supersets of hammer curls and face pulls
Five minutes on the stationary bicycle


----------



## SouthernTom

Had absolutely no motivation to go to the gym today, but forced myself anyway. Now I can laze about on the sofa and watch football all evening without feeling guilty for doing so


----------



## Barette

Arm **** (like 5, with weights--curls, swimmers curls, flyaways, tricep machine, and one where you lay down and lift the weight behind your head and to your chest, then the one where you push the weights together in front of you and lift them up) Biceps, triceps, and shoulders. Walked a mile (really didn't feel like cardio, am exhausted from Thanksgiving foods and Black Friday retail shifts).


----------



## Cerberus

6x10 lat pulldowns
5x10 cable rows
5x8 rear deltoid pullbacks
2x8 bicep curls
3x10 concentrated bicep curls

30 minutes on elliptical with 514 calories burned


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 5x5
Beltless deficit sumo deadlift 5x5
Good mornings 5x10
Three supersets of cable crunches and leg extensions
Five minutes on the stationary bicycle


----------



## scooby

4x10 Dumbbell press. 
4x10 Bent over rows.
4x10 Overhead Press
4x10 Squats
2x10 Deadlift
2x10 Curls
2x10 Calf raises.

30 mins on exercise bike.


----------



## cmed

3.8 mile run at a pace of 6:02/mile. I need to get a Garmin watch. My Android's GPS is whack. It somehow mapped out yesterday's run as being from Illinois to Philadelphia, 400+ miles at a pace of 2 seconds per mile :lol


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 3x5
Overhead press 5/3/1
Weighted chins 5x5
Close-grip paused bench press 3x5 (should have been 5x5, but my elbows were hurting bad at this point. I moved heavy furniture and boxes all day Saturday and Sunday after leaving the gym and now I'm paying for it.)
T-bar rows 3x15 (should have been 5x15)
Face pulls 3x15 (skipped hammer curls)
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Barette

Squats with 30 lbs (used to only be able to do 20!)
Seated squat press
Some free weight machine
Hip abductor, both types
Butt lifts with 15 lbs
Lastly, lunges with 20 lbs (used to do 30, I saved them for last but by then my legs were wobbly and I could only use 20lbs, next time I'm going them first as they're my favorite and I'd like to be able to do more weights with them).

Bike for 15 minutes as cardio (lifting weights before doing cardio is no joke apparently! I was dripping with sweat), then walked for a mile as a final cool off.


----------



## Noca

Cleaned my bedroom for 4 hours straight. I'm a hoarder so there was a lot of junk to clean, so that was exercise.


----------



## Cerberus

4x8 leg press
4x9 leg extensions
4x9 leg curls
5x8 bench
5x8 flyes
5x9 tricep extensions
4x8 shoulder press
6x10 lat pulldowns
5x10 cable rows
5x8 rear deltoid pullbacks
2x8 bicep curls
3x10 concentrated bicep curls


No elliptical today, thank god. I'm so sick of that exercise. I'm going to start jogging instead, I think.


----------



## scooby

So... This happened today, on my very first squat...










I would have been more embarrassed or annoyed if I didn't think it was funny. Went straight home and changed my shorts in shame, then began my workout again.


----------



## W2G

i went on a 2 and 1/2 hr walk ..... people called me crazy......was 25F... water freezes at 32F.... i was in a T-shirt and shorts ...(apparently your crazy if you don't think its cold)


----------



## catcharay

Hooray I did a true workout today.. and actually wore my gym clothes and running shoes 

skipping 5 mins
weights (dumbbells)
leap jumps 30x
situps 3 x 15sets
yoga stretches
boxing 2 mins

So proud of myself! Hopefully I can keep this up for a very long time..


----------



## 84929

I soon will be heading off to the gym. I usually do about 60mins on the elliptical. Then do a few lat presses 50lbs 3sets of 10. Assisted chip ups and dips 3 sets of 10. 
Now I'm focusing on my legs and buttocks doing hip extensions 3 sets of 15, Bridges 3sets(2 of 15 and last set 20) and lounges 3 sets of 15.


----------



## mr hoang

2 rounds of shoulders and arms, 12 reps average with 15lbers, then ab ripper x... p90x


----------



## Noca

Bench press
Dumbbell flies
Pushups
One arm elevated pushups
Stretches
3 more hours of cleaning my bedroom


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 15 x 5 push ups

~ 20 x 5 reverse crunches


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 1x5 (rep PR at 325x5)
Deadlift 5/3/1 (best set 465x5)
Front squat 3x3 at 230
Three triple sets of cable crunches, hamstring curls and one-arm lat pull downs, 15 reps each
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Barette

4 back workouts, and 4 ab workouts.

5 min on bike (all I had time for before gym closed).

On my deadlifts some guy sat at the seat behind me and watched me. Creepy. 

Also, Im scared to push myself hard with the weights for fear of injury, since idk what I'm doing, but I'd really like to be SORE. My leg workouts can leave me unable to climb my porch steps afterwards, but with back/chest/shoulder stuff I'm too scared I'll hurt something. But for a second time doing deadlifts I lifted 40, where the first time I was scared to go above 20. I could do heaver than 40 too I think... Tomorrow or sat I'm going to do arms, so I really want to exhaust myself then.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday:

~ 10 x 3 single leg squats

~ 3 x 1 minute planks

~ 3 x 1 minute wall sits



Today:

~ 15 x 5 push ups

~ 20 x 5 reverse crunches

~ 15 minutes stretching


----------



## JH1983

Paused bench press 5/3/1 (5x5, no AMRAP)
T-bar rows 5x15
Push press 5x5
Assisted neutral-grip pull ups 5x10
Three supersets of hammer curls and face pulls,
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## P1e2

Walking 20 mins outside and walking while shopping approx 30-45 mins.


----------



## mr hoang

Ran my dog on the treadmill for 12 mins lol


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squats 5x5
Deficit sumo deadlift 5x5
Good mornings 5x10
Three supersets of cable crunches and leg extensions
Five minutes on the stationary bicycle


----------



## Barette

Minus time spent pooping and preening, almost 2 hour workout!

Did weighted lunges, seated leg press, that other seated leg press, the standing leg press thing, one legged butt lifts, bike, then walked a mile.


----------



## blue2

I woke up an then sobered up today, last week I went to the gym though and used the 14kg dumbbells, 55kg on a benchpress machine, 50kg on the leg machine, 45kg on the bicep bar thing, ran for 20mins, bike for 10 mins..I just need motivation to keep at it :teeth


----------



## hazel22

-stationary biking for 15 minutes
-situps (2 sets)
-leg lifts (2 sets)
-twisting ab thing 
-bicycles (elbows to knees, on your back)


----------



## catcharay

Did an ok workout today but perhaps I can push myself more.. so I'm breathless:

weights (dumbbells, bar) 20 mins
stretches 5 mins
boxing 2 mins
squats 3 x attempts at 20 secs omg it hurts me so much

On the weekend my personal trainer(bf) is taking me for a running session at a park. Feel like getting a cool hat and cool gym wear to get that motivation factor lol


----------



## cmed

3.8 mile run at a pace of 6:59. Almost fully recovered and didn't want to floor it and set myself back like I did last week. This was my first run using my new Nike GPS watch. Cool sh-t. Don't have to fiddle with swiping the smartphone while wearing gloves and dealing with its GPS glitches any more.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I pretty much get paid to work out. My job is my workout.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> 3.8 mile run at a pace of 6:59. Almost fully recovered and didn't want to floor it and set myself back like I did last week. This was my first run using my new Nike GPS watch. Cool sh-t. Don't have to fiddle with swiping the smartphone while wearing gloves and dealing with its GPS glitches any more.


I just know where to run :stu :lol.

I ran 5.25 miles last night, due to time constraints. Tomorrow is my last full day of work for 2014! :yay


----------



## RayOfLight123

I did 4 miles on crosstrainer and 1 mile on the treadmill


----------



## mr hoang

Chest and back. 12 Sets of pushups, pullups..
20minutes of ab ripper.


----------



## Freddio42

I went for a 20 minute walk and did 50 pushups (30, then 20)


----------



## Noca

bench press, floor press with a 50lb plate, floor press with dumbbells, tricep pulldowns with cable, forearm cable pulls, stretches and myofascial release for hip and hamstrings


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15 x 5 push ups
20 x 5 reverse crunches
10 x 3 single leg squats


----------



## BlueDay

50 minute walk in the park.


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 3x5
Overhead press 5/3/1
Weighted chins 5x5
Close-grip paused bench press 5x5
T-bar rows 5x15
Three supersets of hammer curls and face pulls
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Barette

Back stuff ab stuff yada yada

Ran 1/2 a mile, I can't wait to try again I suck at running but whenever I do poorly it makes me want to do better the next time... I'm excited for the next time!


----------



## Haillzz91

I did 30 minutes of yoga and I walked a lot today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday/today:
~ 15 x 5 push ups
~ 20 x 5 reverse crunches
~ 10 x 3 single leg squats
~ 3 x 1 minute planks


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 1x5 at 335 (rep PR)
Deadlift 5/3/1
Front squat 3x3
Three triple sets of cable crunches, glute machine kickbacks and lat pull downs, 15 reps each
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## P1e2

Nothing really due to severe weather and did some washing up in the kitchen and that's it. Yesterday walked my dog 36 mins.


----------



## Haillzz91

I did an hour of yoga


----------



## cmed

5:38 for 1 mile. Bleh. Ran an additional 2.7 at a slow and comfortable pace after (8:49/mi.)


----------



## JH1983

Paused bench press 5/3/1 + 1 single
T-bar rows 5x15
Push press 5x5
Assisted pull ups 5x10
Three supersets of hammer curls and face pulls
Five minutes on the stationary bicycle


----------



## Barette

About to go and either do arms and abs, or do legs/butt!! All depends on how my toe is (slammed it into a counter a week or so ago, have only been able to walk without pain the past two days, don't want to put pressure on it if it's not ready buuuut legs and butt are my favorite and it's been too long!). Upside of a hurt foot/toe is I can just do a short burst of my old favorite cardio: the bike.


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squats 5x5
Deficit sumo deadlifts 5x5
Barbell hip raises 5x10
Three supersets of cable crunches and leg extensions, 15 reps each
Five minutes on the elliptical


----------



## scooby

Ugh, what a **** workout. Went in with weird aches around my knees, heel tendons, adductors, forgot to take my morning meds on time until 1pm so I was feeling dizzy. Also skipped breakfast and lunch, besides 3 crackers. I feel like I have a bit of a cold too. Couldn't even do my cardio, or I would have vomited. It was also probably a bad idea to do deadlifts, especially near the end of my workout since its not in the program I follow. But they are just so fun. Too much work, I'll stop doing them. I should follow the program strictly instead of yolo'ing and straying a bit. I'm an idiot.

Squats: 4x11 
Bench press: 4x11
Bent-over rows: 4x11
Overhead press: 4x11
Stiff-leg deadlift: 2x11
Regular deadlift: 2x11
Calf raises: 2x11
Lat pulldowns: 3x11

3 minutes on exercise bike before I was like "nup, not doing this or I'll spew up."


----------



## cmed

run dos run










Finally feeling 100% again.


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 3x5
Overhead press 5/3/1 (technically a PR at 187.5x2)
Weighted chins 5x5
Close-grip paused bench press 5x5
Three supersets of hammer curls and face pulls
Five minutes on the elliptical

I completely forgot to do rows today, I guess my mind was on other things.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 15x5 Push Ups
~ 20x5 Reverse Crunches
~ 10x3 Single Leg Squats
~ 3 x 1 Minute Planks


----------



## Wagnerian

I did the elliptical thing for a half hour. It's better than nothing but I really miss playing soccer and basketball, it's boring exercising in a room.


----------



## Strawbs

I follow the blogilates calendar. I really like her workouts. Today was food baby workout, prom dress workout, crazy core workout, corset workout, and abs on fire. My belly is hurting, but in a good way


----------



## monotonous

did 150 push ups then fell asleep on the floor, i was too sleep deprived


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 1x5 at 340 (rep PR)
Deadlift 5/3/1 + 1 heavy single
Front squat 3x3
Three triple sets of glute machine kickbacks, cable crunches and lat pull downs, 15 reps each
Five minutes on the elliptical

Great workout today. Changed up my warmup a bit to focus more on hip mobility and it really did the trick. Had no trouble hitting depth on squats, although the PR set was still tough and the fifth rep was a grinder. Deadlifts felt strong, even after doing squats and the single at 517.5 went up smoothly. I seem to be having a form issue on front squats though. I'm still pretty new to the clean-grip and I'm shifting too much weight to my right side and I feel it in my right oblique. I guess I'll drop the weight for awhile and film my sets and try to figure it out.


----------



## harry26

i run 1.5 KM in the early morning daily.


----------



## JH1983

Didn't follow my routine today, just went to hit some high weight/low reps paused bench press.

Paused bench press x3, x2, x1
T-bar rows 4x15
Floor press 2x5 & 1x3
Assisted pull ups 4x15
Face pulls with bands 3x15
Five minutes on the stationary bicycle


----------



## JH1983

Another day off from my routine to hit some heavy singles on squat.

A few sets of low bar squats, 3's and 1's leading up to a PR of 370.
A few sets of deficit deadlift, 3's and 1's.
5x10 barbell hip raises
Two triple sets of glute machine kickbacks, cable crunches and leg extensions
Five minutes on the stationary bicycle


----------



## Noca

Been sick as hell for the past week so I decided to put in the my first workout a while to get some form of exercise in.

30 jumping jacks
20 high kicks each leg
2 x 2 min and 5 second planks
2 x 35 second back extensions holds with 1.25lb each hand
25 minutes of flexibility based stretches


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 25-30 mins and did laundry, wrapped presents, & napped some. Great day overall


----------



## scooby

My damn injury I got from standing in a line stopped me from doing my calf raises. So annoyed that such a dumb injury got in the way. But anyway.

4 x 12 Bench press
4 x 12 Squats
4 x 12 Bent-over rows
2 x 12 Overhead press
2 x 12 Stiff-leg deadlifts
2 x 12 Lat pull-downs
2 x 12 Bicep curls.


****ing ankle.


----------



## Barette

A lot of **** I don't even remember the names of. Butt/legs/shoulders. Raquetball (maybe 30 min of it)


----------



## Perception

10-15 minute run. threw in some hack squats for the fun of it. then i did some jerks alternating hands for polymetric/co-ordination work.


----------



## scooby

Went in, did deadlifts, left. Yeah.


----------



## nycdude

Well I am about to do chest, triceps and abs today.


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 3x3
Close-grip bench press 4x3
Weighted chins 4x5
Dumbbell shoulder press 1x10 & 2x15
T-bar rows 4x15
Three supersets of face pulls and hammer curls
About eight minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday:

~ 15 x 5 Push Ups

~ 20 x 5 Reverse Crunches



Today:

~ 3 x 1 Minute Planks

~ 10 x 3 Single Leg Squats


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Went in, did deadlifts, left. Yeah.


That's what my next workout is looking like it's going to be. My right elbow is killing me and that's ruining my upper body days and while it doesn't affect my squat while I'm doing them it flares up the pain again.


----------



## cmed

5.2 miles at a pace of 7:30. My knee suddenly hurts like hell again and I'm fed up with it at this point. Not running again for a couple of weeks and sticking with weights only until then.

I wasn't even pushing myself :wtf It was just a casual run


----------



## drNYster

Hitting OHP right now! Speed is alot faster than last week. Definitely can add more weight next week!


----------



## JH1983

I went to the gym this morning, warmed up and hit a new deadlift PR of 552.5 pounds (just over 250 kilograms). Also did a set of sumo deadlift, three sets of barbell hip raises and then five minutes of cardio.


----------



## mr hoang

I wonder if can plug my website on here


----------



## Noca

sitting cable crunches
ab wheel
deadbugs
reverse crunches
standing side crunches with plates
flexibility stretching


----------



## drNYster

Hit a Chest/Tri workout, but only did chest due to limited time. Gonna hit Tris tomorrow.


----------



## JH1983

Close-grip bench 2x3, 3x1 & 1x12 (the three singles were at 300, which was a close-grip PR)
T-bar rows 3x15
Dumbbell shoulder press 3x15
Assisted pull ups 3x15
Three supersets of hammer curls and face pulls 15 reps each
Five minutes of elliptical


----------



## Noca

pushups to warm up
bench press
dumbbell press 
tricep cable pull down with forearm mixed in till failure
tricep cable pull down
bicep curls with ez curl bar
lateral raises
stretches


----------



## mr hoang

80 minutes of yoga x. Really needed that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15 x 3 push ups

1 minute planks x 3

10 x 4 Single leg squats


----------



## drNYster

Back and Bi's Workout. New deadlift PR!


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squats (with knee wraps) a triple and a double
Low bar squat (no wraps) 3x3
Sumo deadlift 3x3
High bar box squat 4x3
Cable crunches 3x15
Three minutes on the bicycle


----------



## Haillzz91

Planning to run in my neighborhood for 30 minutes and then come home and do 30 minutes of yoga.


----------



## Noca

Hip thrusts with res bands
kickbacks with res band
woodchoppers with res band
single arm press/ punch with res band
overhead tricep extensions with res band
flexbility based stretching


----------



## tejasjs

Did not go to gym today


----------



## scooby

Just finished a workout.

4 x 8 Squats
4 x 8 Dumbbell bench press
4 x 8 Bent-over rows
2 x 8 Overhead press
2 x 8 Stiff-leg Deadlifts
2 x 8 Dumbbell curls
2 x 8 Lat pull-downs

My ankle injury from the other week is killing me right now. Gonna go to the doctors tomorrow, maybe do something for the tendonitis I've been getting in places. Got worse when I went to the beach. Went swimming and waves knocked me around a bit, landed on my sore ankle a lot in not so great ways. Now its worse than it was, swelling. On top of that, I'm stupid enough to keep squatting with it.

Also another thing. I hate seeing people I know at the gym. Family friend.  Gotta do the whole awkward cool guy handshake and greet. I just want to zone out and work out without interacting with anyone.


----------



## Noca

scooby said:


> Just finished a workout.
> 
> 4 x 8 Squats
> 4 x 8 Dumbbell bench press
> 4 x 8 Bent-over rows
> 2 x 8 Overhead press
> 2 x 8 Stiff-leg Deadlifts
> 2 x 8 Dumbbell curls
> 2 x 8 Lat pull-downs
> 
> My ankle injury from the other week is killing me right now. Gonna go to the doctors tomorrow, maybe do something for the tendonitis I've been getting in places. Got worse when I went to the beach. Went swimming and waves knocked me around a bit, landed on my sore ankle a lot in not so great ways. Now its worse than it was, swelling. On top of that, I'm stupid enough to keep squatting with it.
> 
> Also another thing. I hate seeing people I know at the gym. Family friend. Gotta do the whole awkward cool guy handshake and greet. I just want to zone out and work out without interacting with anyone.


You can do a squat on your knees in the squat rack if your ankle is out of order. I hate running into people I know anywhere.


----------



## scooby

Noca said:


> You can do a squat on your knees in the squat rack if your ankle is out of order. I hate running into people I know anywhere.


What do you mean? Squat on knees? Is there a video showing how it's done because I'm having trouble visualising it.


----------



## drNYster

Hit SDLs and arms today. Routine is allover the place rn due to some shoulder pain. =/


----------



## scooby

Did the whole "go in, do deadlifts, finish" thing again. I kinda like having a day only doing a bit of DLs and some cardio.

4x8 Deadlift
1x5 Deadlift

32 minutes of cardio on stationary bike.


Ran into an old high school friend that I haven't seen since graduation. That wasn't too fun, but he's okay. 

Also, why wasn't I using that foam roller thing before? HNNGGGGGG those back cracks, feels soooo good but painful at the same time. I do like pain though.


----------



## Blue Dino

Walked my dog for 6 miles and my aunt's dog for 3.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> 5.2 miles at a pace of 7:30. My knee suddenly hurts like hell again and I'm fed up with it at this point. Not running again for a couple of weeks and sticking with weights only until then.
> 
> I wasn't even pushing myself :wtf It was just a casual run


You have to watch the knees pretty carefully - they tend to come up every so often. 
I noticed something was wrong when I was on my knees crawling to get something and had a dull pain beneath my kneecap.
I am going to have to get newer shoes.

Six miles......26F weather. I am going to have to consider a third layer underneath my sweatshirt if it gets any colder.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> What do you mean? Squat on knees? Is there a video showing how it's done because I'm having trouble visualising it.







It's good glute activation and practicing driving your hips through on regular squats and deadlifts. It's something that can be progressed on really fast as well, so you get used to feeling really heavy weight on your shoulders. It can be a useful accessory if you have trouble with any of those things.


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 3x3
Close-grip bench press 5x3
At this point my elbow was hurting so bad I just did a few light sets of some other stuff and left
Dumbbell rows 2x20
Dumbbell shoulder press 2x15 & 1x10
Assisted pull ups 2x10
Face pulls 2x15

I keep talking about taking some time off of any upper body and I guess it's really going to have to happen. Those sets of three on bench today were with weight I could normally do 10-15+ easy and three reps felt hard and hurt badly today. I'm just hoping I can still squat and deadlift in the meantime without aggravating my elbow. Deadlifts I'm not really worried about, but squats seem to get it hurting.


----------



## cmed

millenniumman75 said:


> You have to watch the knees pretty carefully - they tend to come up every so often.
> I noticed something was wrong when I was on my knees crawling to get something and had a dull pain beneath my kneecap.
> I am going to have to get newer shoes.


Yeah, worn out shoes will mess your knees up real quick. I always notice that once my shoes start wearing out. I think my problem is simply overuse. I'm going to lay off running until February and just putz around on the other cardio equipment at the gym until then.

---

Today: 4x overhead dumbbell press, 4x dumbbell lateral raises, 4x rear delt flies, 2x chinups, 2x pullups, 30 minutes on the stationary bike


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> I'm going to lay off running until February and just putz around on the other cardio equipment at the gym until then.
> 
> ---
> 
> Today: 4x overhead dumbbell press, 4x dumbbell lateral raises, 4x rear delt flies, 2x chinups, 2x pullups, 30 minutes on the stationary bike


 Lifting weights would definitely help me out, but who has time with my schedule. I am lucky to get my runs in. Running in the cold burns more fat :yay.


----------



## The Linux Guy

My Job is kinda like exercise. I wore a pedometer, and it said I walk 10,224 steps everyday.


----------



## Marko3

Hmm earlier on sasontiny... 75 normal pushups, 50 normal pushups, 30 raised bar pushups, 25 raised bar pushups -- > dedd

Although lately I do.. 4 x 60 normal pushups.. and 4 x 50 crunches..

Also had 8 hrs work at warehouse lifting boxes today... I feel like Stallone.. is hard to wipe my *** now.. lucky me my poopcakes smell like cinnamon christmas cookies... mmmm those were goood


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat with knee wraps 3x3
Deadlift 3x3
High bar box squat 3x3


----------



## Noca

Dynamic stretches
high kicks
back squats
box squats
hip thrusts with resistance bands
reverse flies with resistance bands
two handed back rows with cable
cable crunches
flexibility based stretches


----------



## P1e2

Vacuumed my house, laundry, walked my dog 35 mins, and 28 push ups


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 4x1
Paused bench press 4x1
Deadlift 4x1
High bar low box squat 3x3


----------



## Alis1977

Going beyond pleasure
When my wife and I decided to have a vegetarian wedding, the reactions to this decision were quite interesting. As an answer to our announcement, we experienced the full range of human emotions - everything from complete disapproval all the way to joyful congratulations about what a great idea this would be.
By now, I think I can understand every position, including complete disapproval. Especially in a country like Germany where the consumption of meat is a deeply engrained habit, it is understandable that not everyone would agree with such a decision. Maybe some guests felt as if someone (me) was restricting their freedom of choice.

Until a year ago, I was still consuming meat myself. Now that I changed this aspect of my life, I don't consider myself to be a better person neither did I stop respecting people who eat meat.
The important aspect about my decision to stop eating the flesh of other sentient beings is that it did not arise from the belief in a certain kind of ideology or religion. 
Rather, it was a result of turning my attention inwards, having a closer look at what's happening in my own mind. Holding still for a while led to a simple but deep reflection on the suffering which is created through the way we eat.
What surprises me, is that the majority of discussions I have with others about diet, are led from the viewpoint of "What's best for me?" I don't think there's anything particularly wrong with asking this question, as taking good care of our health is important.
But can we really reduce health to physical health? What about our mental and emotional health? Can it really be best for us, if through the way we eat, we directly support an industry which greatly contributes to the suffering and inequality (not only for animals) in our global society?
If we are convinced that meat is good for us, did we honestly come to this conclusion or did we simply not really think about the consequences of our actions? How comes we are kind and loving to some animals, like our pets - and on the other hand we support unimaginable cruelty to others? At present, we live in a society which considers it to be normal to kill another living being who experiences fear and pain just as much as we do.
However, it is possible that our grandchildren will compare the slaughtering of animals in modern factory farming to the holocaust in the Third Reich. If you find this comparison exaggerated, consider looking at the issue from the victim's perspective.
In the dairy industry, it is a common practice to take away the baby calves from their mothers right after birth. They are seen as a kind of waste product and are only needed so the mother cow keeps producing milk. The animal rights activist Gary Yourofsky describes the crying of a mother cow during this procedure, as one of the worst screams he has ever witnessed.
As long as there are slaughter houses, there will always be battlefields.
- Leo Tolstoy
Part of our vegetarian wedding was the idea of donating some of the money we received to raise awareness for animal suffering. 
A few weeks after our celebration, we went to the animal sanctuary Tierhof am Hardtbach and handed over the results of our fundraising. Thank you again to everyone who supported our idea! A feeling of being connected came up as I saw Karin (the owner of the sanctuary) and her helpers wholeheartedly taking care of the rescued animals. These animals are probably treated by humans with respect and compassion for the first time in their lives. Luisa is the name of the pig on the image of this article and she made a lasting impression on me.
As we approached her, the fear in her eyes was quite obvious to see. I ask Karin whether she's always that fearful and her answer is delivered with a rather dry undertone: "Only with humans."
Now, whenever the desire for the taste of meat comes up, it dies off with the awareness of the suffering which is created through the production and consumption of meat. Of course, this takes practice and changing a diet is no small thing, neither does it happen overnight - but step by step there will be lasting change if we keep making a conscious effort. If we really want to make a change, there are great resources available about how to eat healthy without relying on the exploitation of animals (and humans). 
A few sources of information, which I find helpful are the ProVegan Foundation by Dr. med. Henrich, the simple but delicious vegan recipes by Attila Hildmann or the information provided by the already mentioned Gary Yourofsky. I'm sure, there's much more out there.
Although I sometimes have to use these words due to a lack of alternative, labels like "vegetarian" or "vegan" don't mean much to me. I don't like thinking in these categories as they often lead to fruitless discussions. 
To me, eating consciously simply means freedom - the freedom of not being driven by the desire for a taste adventure, but rather by the intention to contribute to the well-being of other living beings. It's not about "getting it right" immediately, but rather about walking in the right direction.
It's a process and I fail at times - but I don't stop making an effort. Having a wholesome intention can be a powerful source of inspiration. Eating more consciously contributes both to my physical as well as my emotional health. Going beyond pleasure, we can feel joy when we eat in such a way that compassion is nourished in our hearts.
May we keep our compassion alive by eating in such a way that reduces the suffering of living beings, stops contributing to climate change, and heals and preserves our precious planet.
- Thich Nhat Hanh, Contemplations Before Eating

Through curiosity and investigation into the nature of our direct experience as a human being, we can find a deeper meaning of freedom. 
Real freedom doesn't need a complex philosophy to be discovered and it is directly accessible to anyone who honestly aspires to reveal it. The key to this kind of understanding is our awareness. The decision for a conscious life is a decision for a free life.

for more Articles please visit my Blogger: 
http://advancedhealthyfitness.blogspot.com/


----------



## Noca

sumo deadlifts off of 3" boxes
donkey kicks
hip thrusts with 35lb resistance bands(I need to buy 100lb+ bands)
walking lunges with weights
pile dumbbell squats while standing on the 3" boxes and squatting low
high kicks
resistance band standing twist punches
dynamic and flexibility based stretches


----------



## scooby

4x9 Squats
4x9 Dumbbell Benchpress
4x9 Bent-over Rows
2x9 Overhead Press
2x9 Stiff-legged Deadlift
3x9 Brocep curls
3x9 Lat Pulldowns

32 mins on the stationary bike.


Killed it today. Great workout. Hopefully the great workouts keep coming.


----------



## skyisblue

46 neutral grip pull ups
20 mins stationary bike/4.4 mile ride


----------



## Noca

in no particular order

dynamic stretches
static stretches
cable crunches
cable oblique crunches
lat pulldown in front
two arm cable rows
reverse flies with resistance band
squat walks with dumbbells
stiff leg deadlifts with dumbbells
lateral raises
kickbacks with resistance band
standing reverse leg raise
shrugs with dumbbells
calf raises with dumbbells


----------



## ilsr

"shadow" tennis swing at home:

about 30 forehands: (high forehand, crosscourt, straight)
about 30 slice backhands: (chip slice, high slice, crosscourt slice, straight slice)
about 15 backhands: (straight, crosscourt)
about 15 volleys: (backhand,forehand, serve returns)

(i know it's not much of a workout, best I can do with severe depression, SA and stuck at home underemployed)

I had severe tennis elbow pain the last half year practicing the slice. I finally cut the stress down on the elbow joint and tendons having discovered if I started the overall move with the torso from twist-back then forward on waist rather than lead with the elbow or even the arm. I'll have to see if it really helps on ball contact when I get back to a court sometime. Never got this far with the backhand slice before.


----------



## scooby

Tuesday. Deadift day.

4x8 Deadlift
2x5 set
1x3 set
1x8 Stiff-leg Deadlift


----------



## cmed

2x chinups, 2x pullups, 3x one arm lat pulldowns, 3x one arm seated rows, 2x hammer curls, 2x barbell curls, 30 minutes of *walking* on the treadmill /killmenow

Haven't ran in 2 weeks. Knee is feeling nearly 100% but I still have this nagging tightness in my hip that won't let up. Giving it until February before I even think about running again.


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squat 4x3
High bar squat 1x5
Close-grip paused bench press 3x3 & 1x1
Deadlift for speed 8x1


----------



## sajs

masturbation.


----------



## macrotus

sajs said:


> masturbation.


Ah, who was the lucky person to tickle your fancy?


----------



## sajs

macrotus said:


> Ah, who was the lucky person to tickle your fancy?


A joke !!!, by now, I am going to excercise later, lol.


----------



## macrotus

sajs said:


> A joke !!!, by now, I am going to excercise later, lol.


Well, they say the truth is often spoken in jest.


----------



## Noca

Yesterday

High kicks
Walking lunges
Box squats
Frog squat walks
Reverse leg raise
Donkey kicks
Bulgarian squats
stretches


----------



## darkhoboelf

I did about an hour of my daily hip thrusts,while watching my exercise videos.Its hard to find the right video to get you into the exercise but once you find the right one and get into it,you can reach your excise goal.Its really all about the end result for me.


----------



## skyisblue

Today
39 neutral grip pull ups
7 wide grip chin ups
20 mins stationary bike


----------



## Erimitis

Bench Press
Lat pull down
Leg Curls


----------



## cocooned

Overhead Press, Bench Press, Dips and shoulder shrugs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Full body stretches & deep breathing


----------



## megsy00

Walked on the treadmill w/ incline for about an hour


----------



## JH1983

Low bar squats 3x3
High bar squat 1x5
Paused bench press 3x3 + 1x15 touch-and-go
Light deadlifts for speed 3x1
Chins 1x5


----------



## Potato Girl

darkhoboelf said:


> I did about an hour of my daily hip thrusts,while watching my exercise videos.Its hard to find the right video to get you into the exercise but once you find the right one and get into it,you can reach your excise goal.Its really all about the end result for me.


damn an hour of hipthrusts? are these barbell? usually by my second set my glutes are excruciatingly painful with that pump man I have to get up and walk around between sets. you tryna get dat azz or what lol.


----------



## darkhoboelf

raenic said:


> damn an hour of hipthrusts? are these barbell? usually by my second set my glutes are excruciatingly painful with that pump man I have to get up and walk around between sets. you tryna get dat azz or what lol.


Lol I was speaking in metaphor.Hipthrusts is masturbation.Exercise videos are porn and end result is cumming.Exercise goal is also cumming.


----------



## Smanguaru

I walked It's relaxing


----------



## coraline50

1 hour long brisk walk in the evening.


----------



## goku23

- heavy bicep barbell curls stop-start technique supersetted with reduced weight ez bar curls
2 progressively heavier sets, 3 max weight sets. 
- hammer curls supersetted with close grip ez bar curls
3 heavy sets, 1 drop set

- close grip bench
2 progressively heavy sets, 3 max weight sets, 1 drop set. stop-start technique
- single arm lying tricep extension supersetted with skull crushers ez bar
3 max weight sets. 1 drop set


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15 x 5 Push Ups
20 x 5 Reverse Crunches


----------



## Esteban

squats 5x6, leg press 5x9, leg extensions 5x10, leg curls 5x8, calf raises 5x9


----------



## Esteban

50 min jogging


----------



## Potato Girl

darkhoboelf said:


> Lol I was speaking in metaphor.Hipthrusts is masturbation.Exercise videos are porn and end result is cumming.Exercise goal is also cumming.


lmaoooo that completely went over my head i guess i need to get out more haha

anyway for today I did some actual barbell hip thrusts 10x4
sumo deadlifts 5x5 
romanian deadlifts 8x4
overhead press 6x5
high bar squats 8x4 
and superset barbell bicep curls 10x4 and tricep extensions 12x4

tryna focus more on hypertrophy with lower weight and higher volume these days but
I lost like 10-15kg on my main lifts when I went on holiday for a month and I'm just starting to get back into it :/


----------



## catcharay

Some interval running around the 'hood (30 min). My stamina is so bad, as in my lungs feel like collapsing after each interval (like I need an asthma puffer too). My goal is to gain a high endurance level where I can jog w/o stopping frequently. How do people even do that??


----------



## goku23

raenic said:


> lmaoooo that completely went over my head i guess i need to get out more haha
> 
> anyway for today I did some actual barbell hip thrusts 10x4
> sumo deadlifts 5x5
> romanian deadlifts 8x4
> overhead press 6x5
> high bar squats 8x4
> and superset barbell bicep curls 10x4 and tricep extensions 12x4
> 
> tryna focus more on hypertrophy with lower weight and higher volume these days but
> I lost like 10-15kg on my main lifts when I went on holiday for a month and I'm just starting to get back into it :/


shorter rest periods and pairing complementary muscle groups (chest, shouiders, triceps) really helps with causing more hypertrophy.
sets of 6 reps, 8, 12 making sure you target all muscle fibre types is beneficial.
reaching complete muscle failure or close to it stimulates more hypertrophy also.

also what works really well is cycling training phases - 
8 weeks of hypertrophy based training
2 weeks deloading (less intensity to give muscles and cns a break, this is when much of the growth can occur)
8 weeks of strength based training (heavy weight, lower reps)
repeat
etc


----------



## dnk87

I did Les Mills PUMP from Beachbody!


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns 5x9, cable rows 5x9, upper rows 5x8, lower rows 4x7, back extensions 5x10, bicep curls 3x8, concentrated curls 4x10, leg raises 4x30, machine crunches 5x10


----------



## kiiinglouie

i bought a punching bag recently wasnt very expensive around 120$ usd not the greatest but does it's job for what it is 
30 mins yesterday and i was pooped dramatically decreased my overall anxiety and depression and racing thoughts
hell i even took a nap very very rare for me to take a nap during the day 
guess it feels good to let out anger and frustration(which i have alot of issues related to that) without hurting anyone 
def recommend just be sure to buy gloves will hurt your knuckles


----------



## JH1983

Back to the gym today after my meet this weekend. I'm trying out a new program called the Texas Method and I'm going light and giving it a trial run this week and then next week I'll be doing it for real.

High bar squat 2x5 at 242.5
Overhead press 135x5, 145x5, 155x5
I fooled around practicing power cleans for awhile. I'd never done one in my life, but this program calls for them. I'm going to try to get the hang of them and if not replacing them with a deadlift variant is supposed to be acceptable.

Chins 2x10
Face pulls 3x15

Five minutes of cardio


----------



## Joe

Mile jog

5x5 squat (27.5kg)
5x5 overhead press (27.5kg)
5x5 deadlift (37.5kg)

A lot lower than what I did in the gym over a year ago (I think I was on 45-50kg squat, never tried deadlift or overhead press properly) but I'm trying to learn good form while moving up 2.5kg every time.


----------



## catcharay

Interval sprinting. It was so hard but I'm getting used to that stressed feeling in the heart. There were many frequent stops. At the end, I feel so strong and invigorated. Going to start introducing circuit training 2x/wk and perhaps join a gym for only 1 mth (there's a deal on groupon)


----------



## ChillPenguin

1 hour dog walk through country side

front squat 3x3
split squat 3x20
barbel press 3x5 1x10
db rows 3x8
curls 3x12

jog round the block 30 minutes


----------



## probably offline

I tried something new. I did some yoga at home. The positions were easy, and I liked them, but it was a pain to follow the directions on youtube with your face pointing to the floor, etc ;_; I'm gonna have to watch the instructions and memorise everything first, instead. I think it might be something for me, though, if I give it some time. I like static exercises and slow movement, and I'm reasonably flexible. I'm gonna need a big portion of patience in the beginning, though.


----------



## Thought Junkie

Half a mile jog, then into a 15 min dynamic warmup. Stretched for a bit, and then pole vaulted for an hour and a half, with a few 5 min breaks.


----------



## scooby

Deadlifts, and more deadlifts.

2 x 10 Deadlift
2 x 8
2 x 5
2 x 3

At this point, I ripped open a callus.

[spoiler=callus tear, not so bad looking]







[/spoiler]

Not fun. But that isn't going to stop deadlift day. Went to the mall to buy some gloves, went back and finished my workout off. Actually I redid it from the start.

2 x 8 Deadlift
2 x 5
2 x 3
2 x 1

4 x 5 Stiff Leg Deadlift to finish off.


----------



## skyisblue

31 neutral grip pull ups
2 pull ups
15 chin ups
20 mins on stationary bike/ 4.5 miles


----------



## catcharay

Fast paced walking in the rain 30 mins. Had the 'gym' to myself. No one was in sight which was good because i was holding a vividly intense red umbrella..need to get those hi tech fitness wear that is suitable for rain weather..


----------



## hazel22

14 minutes stationary biking
sit ups (30)
bicycles on back with legs and arms (30)
pulling a weight to mimic rowing (30-40)
plank (1-2 mins total)
leg lifts (20) 
sitting twists with legs raised for core (40-45)
swimming (40 minutes)


----------



## cmed

Chinups, pullups, lat pulldowns, seated rows, cable curls, dumbbell hammer curls, ab stuff, 30 minutes of intense running on the treadmill. My cardio has suffered from the time off. It's going to be a little while before I get back to the level I was at before the injury. Felt good to sweat buckets once again though.


----------



## JH1983

Mobility routine at home
Five minute cardio warmup on elliptical machine
Low-bar squat 5x5 with 295
Bench press 5x5 with 255
Stiff-legged deficit deadlift 2x5 with 225 and 1x5 with 275
Chin ups 10, 8, 6
Face pulls 2x15
Five minutes of stationary bicycle


----------



## Esteban

40 min jogging


----------



## superjtrdr

I swim laps 40 minutes 3 days a week

I walk my dogs 1.25 miles 7 days a week

I skateboard in a concrete ditch 1 hour once a week


----------



## Kevin001

Just pushing around heavy weights.


----------



## farfegnugen

Should have went outside since we finally made it above freezing here, but went to the gym and did about an hour of aerobic exercise then did some torso work.


----------



## Esteban

40 min jogging


----------



## hazel22

10 min biking
10 min stairmaster
40 min swimming laps
crunches (30)
leg raises (30)
twisting core w/ legs raised (40)
bicycles on back (30)
plank (1 min)


----------



## Gully

Does Sexercise count? 

























Put me down for 5 minutes then.:clap


----------



## Noca

pushups
woodchoppers
glute thrusts with band
kickbacks with band
hammer curls
ironarms forearm exercises
various wrist exercises
stretching and foam rolling


----------



## millenniumman75

Six mile run


----------



## Esteban

Monday: lat pulldowns, cable rows, upper rows, back extensions, leg extension, leg curls, calf raises, bicep curls, concentrated curls, leg raises, machine crunches

Today: 40 min jog


----------



## Joe

half mile jog 

5x5 squats (42.5kg)
5x5 overhead press (37.5kg, though I failed and only managed 4 on my 4th set)
1x5 Deadlift (52.5kg)


----------



## JH1983

Five minute warmup on the stationary bicycle

1x5 low bar squat @335lbs
1x5 bench press @287.5lbs
1x5 deadlift @480lbs
2x7 weighted chin ups @bodyweight + 25lbs
2x15 face pulls @40lbs

Five minutes on the elliptical machine


----------



## Esteban

bench, shoulder press, machine crunches, shoulder machine raises, leg raises, incline eagle bench, tricep extensions


----------



## cmed

Back to running on the ground again. 4.5 miles at 7:25 pace. Taking it slow for the first week or so just to be safe. There was a little bit of snow on the sidewalks but it didn't hinder me. It was nice actually.


----------



## Esteban

40 min jog


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I did one push up when I got out of bed this morning.


----------



## hazel22

40 min swim
my legs are still sore from leg day which was 3 days ago... and i only did like 3 leg exercises, wtf..


----------



## TenYears

I walked to the kitchen to get junk food. And went out to get more cigarettes.


----------



## Icecube

10km on bike and a crossfit WOD


----------



## JH1983

Five minute warmup on the stationary bicycle

5x5 low-bar squats @300lbs
5x5 bench press @257.5lbs
1x5 stiff-legged deadlifts @315lbs
2x5 deficit stiff-legged deadlifts @275lbs
(Forgot to do the first set deficit)
3x5 barbell rows @185lbs
2x15 face pulls @40lbs

Five minutes on the stationary bicycle


----------



## Esteban

Yesterday:

lat pulldowns, high rows, low rows, back extensions, cable rows, leg press (squat racks were busy the entire ****ing time), leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, bicep curls, leg raises, machine crunches


----------



## Esteban

40 min jog


----------



## Blaze Crow

20 min cardio and a hour cycling class


----------



## Esteban

50 min jog


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Trying something new the last few days:
The Extreme Kettlebell cardio workout by Keith Weber.

I'm pretty embarrassed that I could only survive a few minutes of this hour long routine with my 35lb KB(it's divided into segments, so you do as many or as little as you can)

It's made me realize just how trivial a lot of my heavy weight lifting is in terms of actually helping me perform functional movements that require strength, endurance, flexibility, power, etc.

Burned so many calories in just a few minutes; definitely making this a 3x a week part of my cardio routine.


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 15-20 mins, did laundry at laundromat due to washer not in working order,grocery shopping, and walking back and forth from car to kitchen or bedroom once home. Yesterday walked my dog 45 mins


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, high rows, low rows, back extensions, leg press, leg extension, leg curls, bicep curls, calf raises, machine crunches, pullovers


----------



## HJSG

Kickboxing yesterday. As I wacked that bag, I imagined my boss and co-workers faces.


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog for an hour and the weather great today.


----------



## mr hoang

Ab ripper x. Had so much energy today. The juice is really helping.


----------



## hazel22

30 mins swimming
situps, leg ups, biking


----------



## scooby

A bunch of deadlifts

5x5 increasing weight each set
1x1 just under PR
1x2 same weight


Also did 4x12 on the ab machine thingo, because I was bored and waiting for a barbell to free up. For some reason the gym was extra packed today and the barbells were more popular than usual.


----------



## Trafalgar Law

1 hour Swordsmanship at a samurai dojo
45 minutes bodybuilding
20 sets of push up's

and now gonna eat my fridge out. (kinky-bad)


----------



## triangle123

Just a quick run, about 2 miles. Made me feel really good


----------



## Esteban

50 min jog


----------



## Tsuba11

Nothing strenuous, just working on my martial arts kicks and other maneuvers:


----------



## jsmith92

sprints at track and treadmill along with some weights


----------



## hazel22

15 mins swimming and some biking


----------



## drNYster

Hit Chest/Tris today after deloading for a week, feels great to be lifting again.


----------



## JH1983

Five minutes on the stationary bicycle

Low-bar squat 1x5 @340lbs
Bench press 1x5 @290lbs
Deadlift 1x5 @482.5lbs
One-arm dumbbell rows 85x25 & 80x20
Face pulls 2x15 @40lbs

Five minutes on the stationary bicycle


----------



## jsmith92

Track sprints for the 3rd day in a row
Along with extreme strength exercises in my PE class because we are in the fitness unit.


----------



## Esteban

Bench, flyes, shoulder press, lateral shoulder raises, machine crunches, tricep extensions, eagle incline press


----------



## drNYster

Back/Bi's was exhausting, but definitely feels great putting in the work.


----------



## jsmith92

I have a stupid knee injury


----------



## Esteban

50 min jog


----------



## drNYster

Legs and abs.


----------



## SASorSAS

P90X


----------



## CWe

Well it was yesterday but I played catch with my nieces and nephew. So cold and tired I couldn't breathe and my chest was frozen but felt good after. 

My workout


----------



## JayDivision

95 minute walk
76 minute bike ride.


----------



## Pallando

I go on the elliptical almost every day, or every other day. When I listen to music, it doesn't even feel that I'm exercising. Should have done that a long time ago.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

6 mile walk. Sit ups, crunches, squats, lunges, push ups and dumbbell work.


----------



## drNYster

Hit Shoulders and Arms today with my cousins, was a good lift.


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, low rows, back extensions, pullovers, bicep curls, calf raises, leg curls, leg extensions, leg press


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 15 mins and yesterday walked 20-25 mins and did 2 sets 16 push ups and some yoga poses.


----------



## Esteban

50 min, exercise bike


----------



## EMPx

Cycle to work used to do 40+ miles, typically now only do maybe 120-150 a week. 

Ah nuts, need to up the millage.


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 30-45 mins.


----------



## hazel22

finally went to the weight room during women's hours but there were still guys there -.-

but i did 4 different arm exercises on different machines... i'll have to figure out what they are called. +10 minutes on stair master


----------



## Esteban

50 min jog


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, low rows, back extensions, pullovers, bicep curls, calf raises, leg curls, leg extensions, leg press, squats


----------



## drNYster

Hit back and bis with my cousin.


----------



## Esteban

50 min jog


----------



## MCHB

SCA rapier fencing! I went until my arm felt somewhere in between jello and rigamortis. I was using my old Angus Trim rapier blade (the overall length is 50" tip to pommel) with a new hilt I built and it worked great; a few bugs to work out, but not to bad. I need to build up my arm strength quite a bit. I built a smaller buckler (square target, specifically) last week and it works awesome! I still got hit a lot, yet at the same time I was landing several shots.

Technique wise I still have a long way to go!

Oh yeah, I took an accidental chop to my right knee that left a nice bruise. It was character building. I jumped around like a river dancing fool! It was pretty awesome!

All and all, it was a lot of fun. :boogie


----------



## farfegnugen

I am trying to do a little bit of a routine first thing to wake me up to the day after getting up. I am one who usually takes a while to get my head moving in the morning. Nothing big: some pushups or burpees and some full body exercises and stretches for about 10-15 minutes seems to help. I go to the gym in the evening and get a good workout since I am a little too lazy to fight the elements outdoors.


----------



## catcharay

40 mins (about 3 km) on the treadmill this morning (gym) and I wanted to extend my work out on the elliptical machine but I'm still shy/self-conscious


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 30 mins, 3 sets 16 push ups, plank for 40 seconds, and danced to favorite music from the 80's.


----------



## Esteban

bench, flyes, shoulder press, lateral raises, tricep extensions, leg raises


----------



## Esteban

40 min jog


----------



## Esteban

Friday: cable rows, high rows, low rows, lat pulldowns, back extensions, leg press, leg curls, bicep curls, leg raises

Today: six mile jog


----------



## Esteban

cable rows, high rows, low rows, lat pulldowns, bench, flyes, tricep extensions, bicep curls, shoulder press, lateral raises, machine crunches, eagle incline press


----------



## Kevin001

Lots of deadlifts and squats.


----------



## Esteban

50 min jog


----------



## MrKappa

I tend to just stand up and start dancing every now and then. I can't plan exercise as I am not that orderly.


----------



## MCHB

Rapier fencing practice Tuesday! I got hit a lot, but once I started loosening up, my anxiety started subsiding and I started doing better. It seems for the first hour or so, my anxiety levels are through the roof. One of the other members at practice said to me, "You're finally starting to fight like a lefty!" By the end of practice, my t-shirt and gambeson were just saturated in sweat! :boogie

Wish the snow would melt faster so that I can get back on the mountain bike.


----------



## icedCoffee

35 minutes of intense elliptical. I prefer shorter intense workouts. BTW I just started lifting weights too and I'm still sore from Sunday's workout!


----------



## Esteban

60 min jog


----------



## Zendo

I will do my new exercise regimen in a few hours. I started a few days ago and am really enjoying my 1 hour of floor exercises each day. I do:

100 x situps
100 x squats
40 x pushups

I want to be able to do 100 pushups but they're damn hard and my muscles just get too stiff and fail after a certain point. I'll just keep pushing every day. I feel really sore but have decided to simply power through. The aches and pains feel "good" as opposed to the "injury" kind of pains.


----------



## Noca

dumbbell press
pushups
facepulls
neck crunches working front neck muscles
pushing a ball into the wall with my face
wood choppers
dead bugs
reverse crunches
some tricep/shoulder exercises with band behind my neck


----------



## Esteban

cable rows, upper rows, lower rows, lat pulldowns, back extensions, leg curls, calf raises, bicep curls, concentration curls, machine crunches

40 min jog


----------



## derpasaurus

40 minutes of interval running


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, low rows, machine crunches, bench, flyes, shoulder press, lateral raises, bicep curls, concentrated curls, tricep extensions, eagle incline press


----------



## mr hoang

Kenpo x


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## Esteban

Seventy min elliptical


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 30 mins and yesterday mowed the lawn for almost an hour and then walked my dog 30 mins. :clap


----------



## MCHB

Fencing night again. Anxiety took advantage of me tonight and I got my butt handed to me on a silver platter. Not entirely thrilled with my performance. :sigh

Really need to get back on my mountain bike, it was always good for killing demons! I mean it's basically powered by anger and resentment! :boogie


----------



## Esteban

bench, tricep extensions, shoulder press, lateral raises, machine crunches, pullovers, lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, low rows, incline eagle press, bicep curls


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 35 mins


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog about 25 mins and yesterday walked 40 mins and did 18 modified push ups.


----------



## Esteban

bench, tricep extensions, shoulder press, machine crunches, pullovers, lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, low rows, bicep curls


----------



## Noca

goblet squats
walking lunges
deadlifts


----------



## drNYster

Hit Legs today, felt good so took my squats to 6 sets. Making gains, all kinds of gains.


----------



## Esteban

65 minute elliptical


----------



## Esteban

70 minute elliptical


----------



## scooby

It's that day again. It's time to deadlift!


----------



## anxiousanddepressed

*RE:What did you do for exercise today and how did it go?*

Today my boyfriend and I signed up for a 3 month membership at the gym. We walked on the treadmill for an hour and we have a personal training session scheduled for next monday.

Yesterday I went for three walks, and it was a nice day out, so it did help.


----------



## smarticus

I walked to class :boogie


----------



## Esteban

bench, tricep extensions, shoulder press, lateral raises, machine crunches, pullovers, lat pulldowns, high rows, low rows, bicep curls


----------



## cris2433

A couple of calf raises.


----------



## Noca

Sumo deadlifts, walking lunges, face pulls, single hand rows, bent over row with ez curl bar and plates, decent amount of walking and 

Managed to deadlift 160lb which is more than I've ever done before and snapped the wooden blocks I was lifting off in half on my final rep. 30 reps total pyramiding up then back down. The part below my knees is the only hard part for me, the lockout at this weight is easy.

I find I have enough energy to do maybe 3 heavy workouts a week and 1 to 2 light ones. I don't have enough in me to do 2 days a week of both back, legs and chest so one usually ends up getting neglected in the week. Not really sure how to overcome this if I keep getting told to hit a muscle group multiple times a week.


----------



## Esteban

60 min elliptical

I think my knee has healed, so I'll probably attempt leg weight lifting exercises tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Kovu

chest stuff


----------



## kinoan

Couldn't lift cause it was my off day, but just finished a short run on the elliptical.

I'm finding that I actually am looking forward to exercising nowadays... probably cause I'm actually seeing results. Lost 15 pounds since the year started!


----------



## Esteban

70 minute elliptical


----------



## Kevin001

Just walked a mile.


----------



## funnynihilist

walked 90 minutes then weights


----------



## Charmander

7 minute workout


----------



## Esteban

leg press, leg extensions, leg curls, lat pulldowns, high rows, low rows, calf extensions, bicep curls, back extensions, pullovers, cable rows


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 35 mins


----------



## Kevin001

Walked 2 miles.


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## Kovu

Did fun stuff -arms


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## Alone75

I walked the dog and did 2 chin-ups.


----------



## triangle123

Almost nothing today, just a bit of walking.


----------



## P1e2

Yesterday hiked 9 miles outside and walked my dog about 1 mile when came home. Today includes waking up, walk to the fridge, make breakfast, rest, walk to the fridge, eat a snack, rest.


----------



## cris2433

Skipped leg day


----------



## Tfit84

cris2433 said:


> Skipped leg day


haha this is the day i always find myself "too busy" to workout on.


----------



## scooby

Judgement day on my lifts. If I complete all reps of work sets at the current weight, I get to move up.

Each exercise has 2 work sets in them. So I did 3 warmup sets of squats, then 2 work sets.

5x12 Squats. Complete
4x12 Dumbbell press. Complete
4x12 Bentover rows. Complete
2x12 Overhead press. Complete
2x12 Stiff-legged deadlift. Complete
3x12 Lat pulldowns. Complete
3x12 Incline Dumbbell press. Complete
3x12 Overhead barbell shrugs. Complete
2x12 Calf raises. Complete
2x12 Bicep curls. Fail. **** YOU BICEP CURLS. **** YOU. Easily my most hated lift.


Tomorrow I'm gonna do some god damn deadlifts. Probably 5 x 1, also with warmups of course.


----------



## Dre12

9.5km run this evening but my knee now seems ****ed. I just crouched down to pick something and had a searing pain, now it feels really stiff. I hope it is OK tomorrow morning as I was going to go nuts this week working out.


----------



## C808

p90x - walk in rain - n treadmill


----------



## Esteban

shoulder press, lat pulldowns, high rows, flyes, back extensions, machine crunches, bicep curls, tricep extensions


----------



## Rougue

lifted alot of weights and jogged for fifteen minutes. then a ten min. ab work out.


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog about 30-35 mins.


----------



## Kevin001

walked a mile


----------



## Omgblood

Deadlift pr of 445lbs beltless conventional today. Felt like I had 10 more lbs but dint wanna push it. Still hate benching


----------



## MCHB

5 1/2 km on the mountain bike; first time out and man, my cardio isn't what it was last summer! Going to need to work on it, even if it kills me! Rapier practice is later tonight.


----------



## ladyscuttle

Yoga in the AM. 
Pilates in the PM with some HIIT work. 
Hula hooping as I watch TV erry day!


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 20-25 mins.


----------



## SAgirl

Shovelled the driveway for 2 hours. Biked for 1 hour.


----------



## Esteban

70 minute elliptical


----------



## JH1983

Hit rep PR's on squat, bench press and deadlift today.

Squat 360x3 (2 sets)
Bench press 300x5 (1 set)
Deadlift 500x3 (2 sets)

Also did two sets of weighted chins and face pulls at the end.


----------



## Esteban

70 minute elliptical


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 35 mins, did 16 push ups, and stretching.


----------



## Esteban

leg press, leg curls, leg extensions, cybex eagle abdominal, lateral shoulder raises, shoulder press, bench, tricep extensions, flyes


----------



## Haillzz91

Yoga!!!


----------



## MCHB

3.5km on the mountain bike. Average heart rate was 178bpm; definitely going to have to work at this to get back into the shape I was in last summer! The trail turned to mud about halfway up. I got back to the truck, and it looked like somebody took a big sloppy....well, you know...on my front fork!


----------



## Noca

dumbbell press, ez bar curls, woodchoopers


----------



## Esteban

70 minute elliptical


----------



## Esteban

60 min elliptical


----------



## P1e2

About 30 mins or more vacuuming, dusting, doing dishes.


----------



## Noca

Deadlifts hit 214lb
Walking lunges with dumbbells
Stretches


----------



## MCHB

4km on the mountain bike. I would have gone farther, but my chain got right buggered and a few of the links are fubar! :no


----------



## millenniumman75

I am about to run 6 miles.....It's actually above 10c/50F for once!


----------



## cmed

chinups, pullups, rack pulls, seated cable rows, hammer curls, barbell curls, 30 min jogging on the treadmill. was going to hit abs too but didn't have enough time


----------



## Esteban

leg press, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, lat pulldowns, high rows, cable rows, pullovers, bicep curls, back extensions, cybex eagle abdominals


----------



## scooby

Did a 5x5 for deadlifts + 2 warmup sets of 5. Did some lat work and shrugs. Then did 3x8 ez bar curls, 3x8 dumbbell curls. I struggle with bicep work so I'm paying a bit more attention to them.


----------



## billyho

thoracic/lumbar stab program sitting on theraball whilst working the pulley stations. high, mid, low, high and low rotational patterns.


----------



## Omgblood

Pr deadlift of 20 lb beltless. Hit 455 for a 10 lb pr, then went up to 465 lb beltless


----------



## Esteban

70 minute elliptical


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I made repetitive arm movements and chewing movements as I fed my burger and fries into my mouth.


----------



## Cmasch

Bench press, Curls, Deadlift,Squats and some HIIT. Didn't sleep well and usually my workouts suck when I don't sleep good, but today it was fine.


----------



## J220

Just walking up and down stairs :|


----------



## Esteban

bench, flyes, tricep extensions, lateral raises, eagle abdominal, shoulder press

40 min elliptical


----------



## andy0128

Went for a run round the block


----------



## Esteban

60 min elliptical


----------



## Omgblood

I drank two shots this morning before going to school. Don't ask why. But I was wondering how this would affect my workout 12 hours later. I believe the alcohol made me moody and full of angst and this helped me go HARD at the weights. Hit my 1 rm high-bar squat twice just cause. (different sets of course) Grind fest 2015. Widened grip on front squat. Less strain on fingers and wrist


----------



## scooby

scooby said:


> So... This happened today, on my very first squat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have been more embarrassed or annoyed if I didn't think it was funny. Went straight home and changed my shorts in shame, then began my workout again.


Ripped pants 2: Electric Boogaloo.










Same as last time. Squats are my first exercise of the day. Ripped on my 2nd rep of my 1st heavy set. Massive rip. This time, I didn't bother changing. I spent the next 2 hours working out with a giant rip in my pants. I'm sure others noticed me working out with my underwear and bare legs visible. Oh well. I should keep a spare pair of pants in my car.

I'ma go to the sportswear store tomorrow after work and get me a few pairs of pants that have more give in them when stretched.


----------



## Omgblood

scooby said:


> Same as last time. Squats are my first exercise of the day. Ripped on my 2nd rep of my 1st heavy set. Massive rip. This time, I didn't bother changing. I spent the next 2 hours working out with a giant rip in my pants. I'm sure others noticed me working out with my underwear and bare legs visible. Oh well. I should keep a spare pair of pants in my car.


A shame. Ive ripped 2 pairs boxers deadlifting. I make sure i pull up my shorts now


----------



## Noca

6 sets of dips and 4 sets of woodchoppers


----------



## chepkoechc

*swimming*

In an effort to identify something that works for me, i started swimming lessons today. I swallowed enough water, and my trainer noticed i was nervous :um


----------



## Noca

deadlifts, low squats, hip thrusts


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog

bench, shoulder press, lateral shoulder raises, flyes, tricep extensions, eagle abdominal


----------



## Haz606

two hours of badminton


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog outside 35 to 40 mins in the lovely sunshine and then vacuumed my house.


----------



## catcharay

Covered a lot of ground walking on and around the beach (2 hrs) today. Breathing in fresh salty sea air was just what I needed to decompress


----------



## Esteban

Four mile jog


----------



## Kevin001

Arnold press, curls, pushups


----------



## MCHB

Rapier practice again. Did decent, surprisingly! The fans I installed in my helmet worked wonders in keeping my glasses from fogging up. Amazing the difference that being able to see makes! :boogie

Hoping to get out mountain biking tomorrow!


----------



## KoolKat

Worked out for an hour on the treadmill.


----------



## Esteban

30 min bike ride

lat pulldowns, high rows, cable rows, pullovers, eagle abdominal, bicep curls, shoulder press


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## cris2433

Push ups


----------



## Kevin001

Just a quick run on the treadmill, maybe like 15mins at 70.


----------



## Blue Dino

5 mile run with my dog, then we did a 4 mile walk later.


----------



## Esteban

Four mile jog

Bench, shoulder press, tricep extensions, flyes, eagle abdominals, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises


----------



## Esteban

68 min elliptical


----------



## Cmasch

Squats,Shoulder Press,Chinups, Front and Side Planks, 50 burpees.


----------



## scooby

Did 10kg above my last 1RM on deadlift today. I was only gonna do my old 1RM for 3x1, but decided to see if I could go a bit higher and was feeling up for it. Ended up doing 4x1 of the 10kg increase on top of 3x1 @ 100% I initially decided on. I wonder if I can go higher. Did a 12 week deadlift program to see the before and after results of my max.

Gonna take next week off deadlifts and retest my 1RM the week after.


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, high rows, cable rows, bicep curls, concentration curls, back extensions, pullovers, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises


----------



## Omgblood

apparently I cant do math and ended up putting more weight on the bar than planned and ended up pulling a 10lb deadlift pr beltless. However, I don't know if it counts. I didn't hold lockout and went back down as soon as I felt like I reached the top. However I don't even know if I even reached the top all the way as I blacked out as I was pulling the weight. the grind was real too much weight


----------



## JH1983

Today was one of the hardest workouts I've ever done. I'm still not 100% after getting sick recently and it really showed today.

I did 2x5 of light squats (switched today and Monday on squats and did heavy squats Monday and light squats today in preparation for how hard today would be), followed by five heavy singles on bench press and five heavy singles on deadlift. Was seriously in doubt of whether I would complete all my reps on the first and second sets of both bench and deadlift, but with 5-10 minutes rest I managed to complete all sets across with the same weights.

Finished up with 3x5 weighted chin ups and 2x15 face pulls.

Still disappointed with the weights and how hard it was. By the way things were going before I got sick today should have been easy, hoping to turn things back around in the next few weeks and get back to setting PR's again. It's crazy how a few days of being sick and not eating can affect strength.


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog

bench, tricep extensions, flyes, shoulder press, eagle abdominal


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## JH1983

5x5 low-bar squats
8x3 bench press
3x5 rack pulls
Three supersets of lying triceps extensions and hammer curls, 15 reps each
Face pulls with bands 2x15


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, pullovers, bicep curls, concentration curls, back extensions, leg extensions, leg curls, shoulder press, flyes, eagle abdominal


----------



## Noca

dips
lat pulldown
cable rows
underhand cable pulldowns
glute raises


----------



## JH1983

3x5 beltless paused squats
3x5 overhead press
5x3 power cleans
Neutral-grip pull ups 8, 8, 6
Face pulls with bands 2x15


----------



## Cmasch

Squats,Bench Press,Curls,Burpees, and a short jog


----------



## kalyfician

45 minutes on the cross trainer
Shoulder press
Pec Dec
Lateral Pull Down
Seated Row
15 minutes on recumbent bike


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog

bench, tricep extensions, shoulder press, lateral raises, flyes, lat pulldowns, bicep curls, concentrated curls, eagle abdominal


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog about 30 mins and yesterday walked 20 mins and did yard work 30-45 mins.


----------



## MCHB

Another Rapier practice. They held a practice tournament and by some miracle I won. I'm still left feeling baffled by the experience; I lost my first fight and it made me angry. I left my helmet on while I contemplated and calmed myself down. Once I regained my composure, something clicked. I focused on my breathing and just went with it. :sus


----------



## Esteban

MBwelder said:


> Another Rapier practice. They held a practice tournament and by some miracle I won. I'm still left feeling baffled by the experience; I lost my first fight and it made me angry. I left my helmet on while I contemplated and calmed myself down. Once I regained my composure, something clicked. I focused on my breathing and just went with it. :sus


This sounds like a lot of fun. I need to do this.


----------



## Cmasch

Deadlift, Shoulder Press, Chinups, Planks, short jog


----------



## SmartCar

Push-ups & Lunges.. ..yeah, probably doesn't count as anything :lol


----------



## Noca

deadlifts
goblet squats


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog


----------



## Underwood

Reps on inner thigh machine and cardio


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 10 mins, did laundry. Too rainy out for a lot walking outside and too tired and too much dental pain after visiting orthodontist for braces wire update.


----------



## scooby

So instead of having a week off from deadlift day (2 weeks total) to retest my 1 rep max, I was like nahhh lets do it this week. Because why not? improved my deadlift from when I started it by 25kg (55lbs) after a 12 week program. I'm pretty happy with the progress I guess. Noob gains are so satisfying.


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, bicep curls, eagle abdominals, back extensions, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises


----------



## millenniumman75

Six mile run in the light rain - it was 15c!


----------



## thecrazy88

Walked around the neighborhood for an hour. I'm trying to make it a daily thing, but I had knee injury, so I want to be careful.


----------



## Esteban

six mile jog

bench, flyes, pullovers, lat pulldowns, shoulder press, lateral raises, eagle abdominal, tricep extensions


----------



## Noca

dips
pushups
lateral raise
front shoulder raise
bicep curls
tricep pushdown
facepull
reverse fly


----------



## Hekate

I didn't work out today. Weekends I rest my muscles, but Monday thru Friday I spend 15-20 minutes on something called a health rider. I would recommend it to anyone. Heart healthy and works your entire body. Worth every penny!


----------



## Esteban

six mile jog


----------



## Cmasch

Squats,Shoulder Press, Chin-ups had a good workout


----------



## JH1983

^ I did almost the same routine today.

Beltless paused squats 3x5
Overhead press 3x5
Power clean 5x3
Neutral-grip pull ups 3x7
Face pulls 2x15


----------



## MCHB

Last time skiing for the year. Always a good leg work out and the weather was gorgeous! Got back to the car and there was a spider dangling off my helmet. I thought to myself, "Hmm, tag along!" grabbed the web strand and put her down onto the ground. Mountain biking tomorrow at some point; I may have out-skied my brother, but he'll probably out bike me on the uphills!


----------



## cmed

Overhead dumbbell presses (new PR), dumbbell lateral raises (new PR), rear delt flies, reverse cable crossover thingy to hit the rear delts, dumbbell hammer curls, barbell curls.

Then I ran on the treadmill for a half hour. I wasn't going to do any cardio, but I felt like doing it so decided to do a brief 15 or 20 minutes. Once I started I got so into it that I went for 30 minutes. I was feeling good today. Lots of energy.


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, upper rows, eagle abdominal, pullovers, bicep curls, concentration curls, shoulder press, tricep extensions, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises


----------



## scooby

So close to a 10kg PR over my one I set last week for deadlift. Got it up 3 times over my knees and close to full extension but I just couldn't get the lockout at the top. So damn close to it but I was too spent to keep chasing it. I'll need to work on the upper portion of the deadlift I think. And I'll break that hump after I complete a new deadlift program. I still smashed my PR by 5kg though, so there were positives. A fast pull too.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> So close to a 10kg PR over my one I set last week for deadlift. Got it up 3 times over my knees and close to full extension but I just couldn't get the lockout at the top. So damn close to it but I was too spent to keep chasing it. I'll need to work on the upper portion of the deadlift I think. And I'll break that hump after I complete a new deadlift program. I still smashed my PR by 5kg though, so there were positives. A fast pull too.


What deadlift program are you running?


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> What deadlift program are you running?


I was thinking about running the Coan-Phillipi program now. I finished the simple deadlift program from t-nation last week.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I was thinking about running the Coan-Phillipi program now. I finished the simple deadlift program from t-nation last week.


I've seen templates of the Coan-Phillipi program online and just looked up the other. Did you gain as much as they promised in the article?

Edit: I just saw your earlier post and it looks like you got a little more than that. Good job.


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> I've seen templates of the Coan-Phillipi program online and just looked up the other. Did you gain as much as they promised in the article?
> 
> Edit: I just saw your earlier post and it looks like you got a little more than that. Good job.


Yeah, put up 30kg more than my old 1rm yesterday with the t-nation program. And I've seen quite a bit of praise for the Coan-Phillipi program so I wanted to give it a try. My strength gains are probably due to being a beginner, and I've got my eyes set on reaching 200kg by the end of the year. If not smash that out of the park.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Yeah, put up 30kg more than my old 1rm yesterday with the t-nation program. And I've seen quite a bit of praise for the Coan-Phillipi program so I wanted to give it a try. My strength gains are probably due to being a beginner, and I've got my eyes set on reaching 200kg by the end of the year. If not smash that out of the park.


200kg is attainable in a year for sure. Just stay unstuck and keep adding weight to the bar. Address weak points if necessary. And avoid injury, of course.


----------



## MCHB

6km on the mountain bike followed by rapier practice. I was all wound up and super aggressive; got told to relax a bit (may have been hitting a bit hard!) I dunno, I've been feeling intense lately; brain must be waging a war with itself again! Seriously thinking about strapping on the loaner armor and doing the other fighting style for a few practices! Maybe a few wraps to the head with a rattan stick will knock some sense into me! :eyes


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> 200kg is attainable in a year for sure. Just stay unstuck and keep adding weight to the bar. Address weak points if necessary. And avoid injury, of course.


I reckon it'll be attainable too. Especially after seeing the progress from the first program. I wasn't expecting a jump that big. I don't want to set my sights on a further goal though, just in case it doesn't work out. My current goal is fine enough for me to focus my energy into.

On another note, todays workout absolutely sucked. I'm guessing my body was way too exhausted from yesterdays deadlift PR attempts. Couldn't complete all the reps in the second set on basically every exercise. I reckon I just need to rest a bit more. I didn't push myself to complete them even though I knew I couldn't.


----------



## Rickets

Squats, calf raises, prone leg curls.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I reckon it'll be attainable too. Especially after seeing the progress from the first program. I wasn't expecting a jump that big. I don't want to set my sights on a further goal though, just in case it doesn't work out. My current goal is fine enough for me to focus my energy into.
> 
> On another note, todays workout absolutely sucked. I'm guessing my body was way too exhausted from yesterdays deadlift PR attempts. Couldn't complete all the reps in the second set on basically every exercise. I reckon I just need to rest a bit more. I didn't push myself to complete them even though I knew I couldn't.


If you're around average for height and weight and are reasonably healthy you should make that if you're consistent.

I was able to get to around 460lbs/210kg without much trouble doing them once a week in the 1-5 rep range before I got stuck and then switching to doing deadlifts twice a week (or sometimes deadlift once and deadlift variations once) and doing more work in the 5-10 rep range got me about 30 more kilograms. Since then it's been painfully slow. It took 3-4 months to get from 530lbs/240kg to 555lbs/250kg. I've actually regressed a little since due to changing routines and being sick last month. Very frustrating.

Yeah, a rest day is always in order after a heavy deadlift day. Other lifts suffer badly the next day. It's best for your max effort deadlift day to be at the end of your workout week with a day or two of rest after.


----------



## MCHB

Decided to bike up to Lost Lake (it actually looks like a lake this time of year!) and did 11.3 km on the mountain bike. I wasn't planning to go that far, but I took a wrong turn and ended up in a different park! :lol


----------



## DarrellLicht

Cracked 50 pushups and jogged for four miles.. it had been four weeks since I did any jogging. I don't think I did too bad if I should say so myself.


----------



## Esteban

bench, lat pulldowns, flyes, shoulder press, high rows, eagle abdominal, tricep extensions


----------



## WillYouStopDave

More shoveling food into my face and repetitive chewing motions.


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog


----------



## MCHB

Went up to the KVR (rail trail) and did 22km on the bike. A few sections were hard packed snow, but it was dry for the most part. Freaking love it up there! :boogie


----------



## Wylini

Swim workout


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog


----------



## WillYouStopDave

More arduous eating.


----------



## MCHB

6km on the mountain bike; didn't want to get to high up as it was fairly windy. I've decided to alternate between more aggressive "Kill the demon's with fire!" rides and more laid back rail-trails. One of them involves copious amounts of Ozzy, Scorpions and Motorhead; the other one not so much!


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, pullovers, back extensions, shoulder press, lateral raises, eagle abdominal, bicep curls, concentration curls, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 20-30 mins


----------



## wrongguy

20 min squat punches. Sticking with this so far. My first aerobic exercise regimen. In the past I always lifted. One of my CBT programs stresses aerobic exercise. This exercise seems to be working. Keeps the heart rate at around 140.


----------



## Noca

rackpulls and below parallel barbell back squats in my new powerrack. The thing is huge and takes up half my basement.


----------



## wrongguy

Still doing the squat punch exercise. Glad to have found something reasonably intense I can do for cardio inside without having to bother the downstairs neighbors with noise.


----------



## JayDivision

Just rode my bike for 70 minutes


----------



## MCHB

Just shy of 17km on the mountain bike; I was on my way up to the kvr, but was down to 1/4 bottle of water at Wayne's memorial bench. I decided to snap a few pictures and rode back down a different trail. It was a good day to put the camera on my bike as I found my internal flame coming down...I also drove my shin into my steel studded aluminum pedal (PAIN!), almost crashed into a moose (I apologized!) and dang near got close lined by dead fall. (I ducked under it, but my pedal clipped a log and I sacked myself on the handlebar stem, lol!) I'm sore and exhausted, but all things considered, it was an epic ride. :boogie


----------



## Steve French

Did some pushups, leg raises, chinups, several types of planks for a warm up, wall planks working my way towards a hand stand. Went for a long walk around town for some real mild cardio as well. Skipped the squats, felt my legs hadn't recovered enough yet. Been getting into the bodyweight training, it appeals to me for several reasons.

Had enough of my mirrored appearance, decided to get rid of this gut and start feeling better in general. Went to the store, bought some real, some healthy, food in an effort to clean up my terrible diet, went through a few plans and exercises(though I have done extensive research on the subject for many months beforehand), got to work. It was embarrassing, once I corrected my form I couldn't do a single pushup, these muscles really atrophied from sitting around all these years.


----------



## scooby

Today I started the new deadlift program I was going to do. Except I ran out of time to complete all of the accessory lifts that are a part of it.

1x2 deadlift @ 75%
8x3 speed deadlifts @ 60%, 90 seconds rest between sets. I think I lost count though and may have done 9 sets instead.
3x8 stiff-legged deadlift.

Then I ran out of time. Needed to do bent-over rows, underhand grip lat pulldowns, and arched back goodmornings. Those goodmornings are a totally new lift for me, so I'll need to get the movement sorted and lift very light. People say they are incredibly risky with injuries if you aren't careful or have too much pride. As far as I can tell, looking at videos, it is very similar to the SLDL but with the main difference being that the bar sits on your traps instead. Maybe a wider stance too.


----------



## Omgblood

I was miserable and angsty today so I promised myself I would do an epic deadlift session today and I did. I drank a bit of coffee and had a scoop of preworkout and I was feeling it. Was focusing all my angst and hatred into getting that bar up and was breathing heavily the entire time I was there. But it was the good kind of heavy breathing like I was getting ready to attack. Did 415x3x4. The first rep in my set is always horrible and slow because my hip position is off but corrects itself on following reps. I do dead stops.

I'm probably going to eliminate the chest press machines for my chest hypertrophy workouts. They seem like a waste of time. Only using them for warmups.


----------



## Esteban

six mile jog


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I wore the seat of my pants the rest of the way out.


----------



## MCHB

Rapier practice; passed my fighter authorization test which makes me happy; I can officially fight rapier in the SCA again. Looking forward to the tournament on Saturday; It'll be my first one in over 5 years or so. I think I almost fight better when I'm physically and mentally drained; more relaxed anyway. Probably going to add some upper body exercises into my regime between biking and rapier; push ups or whatever.


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, flyes, shoulder press, high rows, back extensions, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, curls, concentration curls, tricep extensions, pullovers, eagle abdominal


----------



## JH1983

Hit a squat rep PR of 355x5
Then did some bench press, light beltless deadlifts and weighted chin ups.


----------



## Kiki81

Went to the gym, did a round of weights then an 8mile sprint on a stationary bike, training for a half marathon in October.


----------



## Noca

low bar squats, rack pulls, pull ups


----------



## MCHB

Just over 20km on the mountain bike; it hurts to move, lol!


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog

Bench, tricep extensions, flyes, lat pulldowns, eagle abdominal, shoulder press, lateral raises


----------



## MCHB

14.3km (8.9 miles) on the mountain bike. Sore again. Went exploring some different trails and discovered that if a trail is called "Hillbilly" it's basically a big, steep switchback laden hill with tons of big rocks. Pushed my bike down a bunch of stuff (I know my limits and I don't have body armor), but still good to get out. I never realized how much use the upper body gets when going downhill. Rapier tournament tomorrow; should be interesting.


----------



## OCSASE2016

p90x ab ripper x and a light body weight leg workout


----------



## jim_morrison

Pull ups, bicep curls, lunges, cable row, planks, lat pull downs, incline body weight rows, rear delt fly, walked 6km.


----------



## QueenRegnant

Push ups, Lunge to twists, Monkey squats (though I admittedly stopped short as they kill me), Deck squats, Fire hydrants, Crunch to kick outs, Single leg Romanian deadlifts, Plank knee to elbows..


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog early this morning for about 20 mins and it was a great crisp, cold morning.


----------



## Blag

Chewed my breakfast, lunch and dinner. I'm gonna start exercising once im over with the college i so very despise, tht is 2 weeks.


----------



## Esteban

45 min elliptical


----------



## jim_morrison

Chest Press, Fly, Bar Dips, Push Ups, Cable Overhead Tricep Extension, Russian Twists, walked 3.5km.


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, pullovers, bicep curls, concentration curls, flyes, shoulder press, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises


----------



## Alexander0

Went jogging for once, we barely ever get good weather over here so gotta use the few opportunities u get :b


----------



## Rickets

Deadlifts, pull downs, cable rows, shoulder shrugs.


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog


----------



## JH1983

Beltless paused squats 3x5
Light bench press 3x5
Strict press 3x8
Power clean a bunch of triples and singles
Neutral-grip pull ups 3x7


----------



## eveningbat

Going upstairs on the 6th floor.


----------



## Cmasch

Squats, Bench Press, Rows, SkullCrushers


----------



## MCHB

20.9km (12.9 miles) on the mountain bike. Holy grunt, batman! I had to hike my bike in a few spots; I went up the westernmost trail up to the rail bed and went down Lost Lake Trail through Teddy Bear and then down through Fairlane.. Some of the trail sections I hiked were about 15' or so from a sheer cliff face, but yeah....it was a good day! I can definitely tell my endurance is improving, or maybe I'm just to dumb to know when to quit, lol. Either way!


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, deadlifts, and lunges


----------



## Esteban

bench, flyes, shoulder press, lateral raises, lat pulldowns, eagle abdominal, tricep extensions, bicep curls, leg extensions, leg curls


----------



## twitchy666

*new kit in the gym*

replacing and old frame I loved

next to the climbers while I was on one

saw demo from our beefy Schwarzenegger trainer of top height setting to pull rope handle toward chest & turn around to pull the rope from behind head. Tricky. I have to bow down (toward floor) to get the rope forward. Feels like a seated abs machine with handles, but standing this time.

These mountainous people were doing it. By showing interest I was glared at scarily. I tried it after my climbing session

Couldn't cope with full stack. Halfway was too much... probably need a lower height too. I always like demos - some directly for me when I ask. I'm sure I appear weedy in there. I've tried all type of protein powders. Maybe I'm missing the will. Nervous in there but mainly because it's so damn busy, I hardly ever get a chance to do what I want. I have to use what's available.

I'd be perfect in an empty room.

Each day involves stuff I can't do at home: 3x sets of 15 pull-ups, proper abs, seated, overhead, reverse back bend, ending staring backwards 180º 50 times, seated chest squeezes, 1 hour 8km run, max incline, all the above again, then 1 hour 10km climb max


----------



## jim_morrison

Yesterday; 3x8 reps: lat pull downs, seated rows, pull ups, bicep curls, dumbbell lunges, incline body weight rows. 3x30 second holds; supermans, planks. Walked 11km.


----------



## Noca

Low bar back squats, ATG back squats, low bar zercher squats, body weight hip thrusts


----------



## MCHB

Rapier practice night; not a huge turn out this time, only two of us were fighting. The rest were either busy, sick or tired from the weekend. An older skilled fighter that's been out of the game for awhile stopped by and is planning to start attending practices, which will be awesome. I see a lot of drills in the future, lol!


----------



## jim_morrison

Incline chest press, fly, push ups, cable wood chops, shoulder press, walked 4km.


----------



## JH1983

Awesome day at the gym today, hit rep PRs on all three lifts.
Squat 370x3
Bench press 305x3
Deadlift 492.5x5


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## Noca

Cable cross overs, bicep curls, bent over rows, shrugs, single arm cable rows, stability ball crunches, double leg raises, stretches


----------



## Wylini

Swam about 1800 yards this morning


----------



## probably offline

Just worked out at home. My belly is starting to look good :3

edit: whoops, I thought I posted in random workout thoughts. Well... I did various exercises.


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, upper rows, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, eagle abdominal, shoulder press, flyes, bicep curls


----------



## Esteban

70 min elliptical


----------



## millenniumman75

Today was my day off.
I walked around two stores and shopped.


----------



## Noca

chinups and pullups with varying grips, cable crossovers, single arm cable press, single arm cable shoulder press


----------



## vsaxena

Headed to the gym in two hours for my shoulder routine. 3-mile walk to the gym. Seated dumbbell or barbell presses (haven't decided yet). Front/side/rear raises. Wide-grip upright rows. Then some chest and tricep exercises to finish up.


----------



## jim_morrison

Dumbbell chest press, dumbbell fly, push ups, Russian twists, bar dips, shoulder press, walked 11km.


----------



## Kevin001

I played wii fit for an hr.


----------



## Haillzz91

I went to Barre class


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 30 to 40 mins in a light rain. Not too bad though and at least it was not cold out just cool-ish.


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, pullovers, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, shoulder press, flyes, tricep extensions, bicep curls, concentration curls, eagle abdominal


----------



## Esteban

60 min elliptical


----------



## Omgblood

Did my first squat workout doing low bar. I've always done high bar. Teaching myself the low bar. Turns out I can do twice the reps with low bar than I can do with high bar on my working set weights . Still getting a feel on where to put the bar. It's harder on my wrist. Racking it is harder— I have to do a small calf raise.


----------



## twitchy666

*~ off topic ~*

got a bike event coming up

suggested by friend

high hopes

cycling to London


----------



## Esteban

bench, flyes, tricep extensions, shoulder press, lateral raises, lat pulldowns, high rows, bicep curls, concentration curls


----------



## Omgblood

god what the ****. was feelin the form for the low bar squat today for the hell of it. As i was moving closer to my max 1rm with high bar, the bar kept moving up and down on back and on one rep, I descended low bar, and came back up high bar— what the hell. i got up to my 1rm with my high bar weight and on the way up, the bar kept shifting between high and low bar position on my back and i was swaying back and forward. the rep felt easy except for the fact I was swaying. So I'm going to test my squat 1rm when I get the form down

stay more upright


----------



## Polo1

Nothing, rest day , its friday, so going out to socialize is a workout in itself, or try to atleast.


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg press, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, bicep curls, tricep extensions, eagle abdominal


----------



## scooby

Worked some higher reps for my back and shoulders

Seated rows
Incline dumbbell rows
Shrugs
Close grip lat pulldowns
Lateral raises
Rack chins

Then decided I should do some help on deadlifts.

low low reps of rack pulls at my 1RM for my regular deadlift.
Speed deficit deadlifts.


And I walked into the gym expecting to do cardio... lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

ran six miles.

If I can get my bike tires pumped up, I might go for a ride Saturday afternoon. The 75F breeze will feel nice - it's the first warm day we've had this year!


----------



## Kevin001

Just lifted my 20lb dumb bells a few times and ran a mile.


----------



## twitchy666

*today will be*

bike ride from countryside to London about 40 miles with friends

Yesterday was my usual ride uphill for weights, run & climb at gym stretch
so good sleep

but past midnight was taking apart a defunct old Apple iBook of no worth. Mental effort with tiny screws which challenges me at a point of fluttering shaking fingers which is exactly the same for car electricals - oven & plumbing AC power fiddliness. Morning finding lost screws within carpet fibres... mental workout to achieve pleasure. So happy doing anything without people, risking my own safety


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog


----------



## reaffected

Hiked 5 miles, ran 1 mile








[/URL]   [/IMG]


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Hour on the bike, half hour on the treadmill. Spent some time rowing, overhead press, chest press.


----------



## scooby

Squats, squats, squats, squats, squats, squats, squats. 

Both back squats and front squats.
Then some stiff leg deadlifts.

Then decided to aim for a 1RM for squat for the hell of it. I made the lift I failed twice on two weeks ago when I was finding my 1RM. Went up fairly easy. So that was cool.


----------



## RayOfLight123

Circuit training


----------



## Esteban

45 min bike ride

bench, flyes, shoulder press, tricep extensions, dips, leg raises, lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, bicep curls, concentration curls


----------



## Smallfry

Took the dog out for a 3 mile walk in the forest and played sticks for a good hour. Both knackered right now


----------



## twitchy666

*Really painful neck & wrist recovering*

difficult moving around or sleeping

pain is rewarding

weights, running.

Yesterday a long bike ride with 3 of us.
Seemed to take 3 or 5 hours in countryside


----------



## twitchy666

Esteban said:


> 60 min elliptical


I do all weights, 60 mins MATRIX running

all weights again, then Precor climbing 60 mins

I hate my cardio bias. I've lost plenty of fat but want to tone my muscles. I get too bored after a few reps (15+) of most stack I can use.


----------



## Silent Image

Bike

Leg press, leg extension, leg curl

Treadmill

Stretches


Would have done more, but wasn't have fun


----------



## Omgblood

Was planning since friday to attempt a PR on deadlift today. Went to the gym in *kill-mode* with a Monster Zero Ultra and a scoop of preworkout. Pulled up to 485 lb for a 20 lb PR. I'm not really counting my 475 because there's too much uncertainty around it. Then attempted 495 and failed one inch off the ground. All beltless because I don't have one and have never deadlifted with a belt before. Though, someone left their inzer belt in the corner but I didn't bother with it.

god


----------



## scooby

Omgblood said:


> Was planning since friday to attempt a PR on deadlift today. Went to the gym in *kill-mode* with a Monster Zero Ultra and a scoop of preworkout. Pulled up to 485 lb for a 20 lb PR. I'm not really counting my 475 because there's too much uncertainty around it. Then attempted 495 and failed one inch off the ground. All beltless because I don't have one and have never deadlifted with a belt before. Though, someone left their inzer belt in the corner but I didn't bother with it.
> 
> god


Congrats on your PR. It's so fun to get new ones. I pulled up a PR on the DL tonight too. Though not nearly as much as the amount you did. The program I'm running for the deadlift actually wanted me to do 2 reps of a weight that would be a PR. So yeah I did a double of a PR. Lockout was tough, especially 2nd rep. And the lift totally killed my body so much that I couldn't do any speed deadlifts afterwards, which is what I'm usually supposed to do. But I'm more than happy to walk away with a new PR.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Can't wait to get back to it~
Been doing 12 miles, going for 16 tomorrow :3 even though I used to do that all the time. Damn lost progress.


----------



## Omgblood

scooby said:


> Congrats on your PR. It's so fun to get new ones. I pulled up a PR on the DL tonight too. Though not nearly as much as the amount you did. The program I'm running for the deadlift actually wanted me to do 2 reps of a weight that would be a PR. So yeah I did a double of a PR. Lockout was tough, especially 2nd rep. And the lift totally killed my body so much that I couldn't do any speed deadlifts afterwards, which is what I'm usually supposed to do. But I'm more than happy to walk away with a new PR.


Ya PRs are almost nerve racking I have no idea how well or bad they're going to go sometimes. Congrats to yours as well


----------



## Silent Image

My lower back was hurting bad after yesterday.

I could barely lay down and get up without it aching. Woke up and it still hurt...

It didn't feel to bad as the day went on. I wore my back support belt all day at work.

I skipped the gym today to be on the safe side.

As of now, it feels much better.


----------



## Esteban

six mile jog


----------



## Esteban

20 mile bike ride

bench, shoulder press, flyes, lat pulldowns, high rows, tricep extensions, bicep curls, eagle abdominal


----------



## Esteban

50 min bike ride


----------



## drNYster

Hit a legs and abs workout after pulling an all-nighter with few naps during the day.
Was exhausting, but well worth it! Can barely walk..


----------



## Vividly

drNYster said:


> Hit a legs and abs workout after pulling an all-nighter with few naps during the day.
> Was exhausting, but well worth it! Can barely walk..


LOL, i have the exact same story tonight.

I did:

Squats (usually don't cause my knees always puff up and then hurt like sht for 2 days)

Leg Press

Leg Extensions

Calf Raises

and i did some ab workouts to feel like i had a good gym day.
You know you had a good leg day when you practically eat it going down the stairs and/or back up. ;~;


----------



## drNYster

Vividly said:


> LOL, i have the exact same story tonight.
> 
> I did:
> 
> Squats (usually don't cause my knees always puff up and then hurt like sht for 2 days)
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> Calf Raises
> 
> and i did some ab workouts to feel like i had a good gym day.
> You know you had a good leg day when you practically eat it going down the stairs and/or back up. ;~;


I did everything you did also! LOL.
Except i also did Hamstring Curls.

I was having trouble getting out of my car. Haha. My legs are still sore as we speak.


----------



## Smallfry

Stretches and shoulder rotations to relieve the pain in my neck


----------



## scooby

Squat.every.mother****ing.day.

I almost set 2 PRs tonight, but I couldn't lock out at the top for deadlift. Got above the knee 3 times and didn't have enough to lock. Bit pissed I didn't get it. But I did get a PR for my squat, so there was 1 positive.

Squats.
Deficit deadlifts for sets up until 90%ish of my 1RM
1 rep regular deadlifts when I reached 90%.
After failing PR attempts, did sets of Romanian Deadlifts
Good mornings to finish off.


----------



## srschirm

White boy street workout today. Squats, bicep curls, crunches, and pushups using makeshift equipment in the warehouse at work.


----------



## Silent Image

Walked a mile to the gym
Warmed up on the elliptical

Squats
Seated leg press
Leg extension
Leg curls
Calf raises
Hip abductor
Hip adductor
Treadmill

Stretches

Walked home


----------



## Noca

6 sets of 6 assisted chinups and pullups with varying grips
Shoulder cable press, bicep curls, lat pulldown, single arm cable rows, resistance band behind the head lateral presses, decline crunches, decline crunch hold, woodchoppers


----------



## Esteban

7.5 mile run


----------



## ilhamonsas

Just 10-20 min with the dumbell.


----------



## scooby

Sets of pause squats. Increasing weight every set.
x10
x10
x5
x5
x3
x3
x3
x1
x1
x1

God damn the 3 and 1 rep sets were tough.

3x12 GHR

12x Push Press. Increasing weight per set.
10x
8x 
6x 

3x12 Shrugs
3x20 Reverse flyes 
3x20 Lat raises


----------



## Kevin001

10 mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, pullovers, leg curls, calf raises, shoulder press, lateral raises, flyes, bicep curls, tricep extensions


----------



## Omgblood

Fixed my benchpress form, instantly added weight, reps and speed

so the bench is basically a diagonal overhead press?


----------



## Wylini

Swam 11k yards, pretty tough workout


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Yesterday I spent ten hours throwing around microwaves at work. Might need the epsom salt bath before the gym tonight. Weekends are for marathon cardio.


----------



## Esteban

rode my bike 17 miles


----------



## Vividly

- Bent over barbell rows + inverted

- Shrugs 

- Reverse Butterfly 

- Curls

- Hammerfists

- Machine/Free-weight marine press (push press) 

- Shoulder Raises


----------



## Omgblood

Still trying to get the low bar squat to feel right. Widened my grip to where my ring finger is on the ring on the bar and also gripping it thumbless. Seems to help my wrist. Also on my last working set I leaned a bit more forward and that really made the squat feel 'right'. Speed was also improved.


----------



## Esteban

ran 5.5 miles


----------



## Vividly

Incline Press (machine) 
Crunches
Shrugs 
Butterflies

(lazy day ;~; )


----------



## Esteban

bench, flyes, shoulder press, tricep extensions, lateral raises, lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, pullovers, leg curls, calf raises, leg raises, bicep curls, concentration curls


----------



## Esteban

rode my bike 19 miles


----------



## JH1983

Bench press rep PR of 310x3. Feeling good about hitting three plates for a triple soon. Also did squats, beltless deadlifts and weighted chin ups today.


----------



## Noca

Last night was sumo deadlifts and sumo squats


----------



## Esteban

I hiked for about five hours. I reached the summit of a mountain. Great view.


----------



## Kevin001

Just a quick 15mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## Omgblood

First ever recorded footage of myself lifting. Someone was recording me and I didn't realize it at the time. They only got the first 2 reps recorded. I have to stop looking at the mirror. First rep of the set is always terrible. Uploaded video seems to stop short from what i have on the recording


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, high rows, cable rows, pullovers, back extensions, eagle abdominal, shoulder press, bicep curls, tricep extensions


----------



## tiramisu

my exercise. cheap.
biking while carrying 15-20 kgs backpack. somewhere along the road i will take a walk around 2 km while lead my bike. somewhere along the road i will do push ups, press, arms exercise, squats, with the help of weight of my backpack. got home and finish with pull ups on my wall.


----------



## missanxsoc

This is a great thread  first post but plan to post up more of my workouts here.

Ran 15 mins. Barbell bench press. Seated bent-over dumbbell tricep extension. Seated tricep press. Cable one arm tricep extension. Tricep pushdown - rope attachment. Biked for 15 mins.


----------



## Omgblood

Gonna squat tonight but heres the catch. I'm takin one or two shots about 7 hours before my work out. Its do or die


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, incline bench, shoulder press, flyes, tricep extensions


----------



## missanxsoc

Today was leg dayy

Dead lifts. Lunges. Hip abductor. Thigh abductor. Squats.


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, back extensions, bicep curls, concentration curls, eagle abdominal


----------



## TenYears

I went to work.


----------



## missanxsoc

Shoulder day

15 min run. Dumbbell shoulder press. Alternating front two-dumbbell raise and side lateral raise. Dumbbell scaption all the way overhead. Leaning side lateral raise. Cable rear delt fly. Abs (kind of failed in doing..bicycle, plank, Russian twist)


----------



## Omgblood

*KILLED* my workout today. Missed a dead lift rep last session so today was redemption. Going to attempt 500 lb in 3 weeks. Also, cheating on my macros today.

I believe I've cleaned up my excel macro calculator as well.


----------



## Kiraxes

I do 1:30 hour of cycling and a small workout with 8lbs dumbbells and push ups.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

30 minutes arc trainer
Rowing, chest press, lat pulldown
30 minutes stationary bike. 
Still pretty out of shape, the arc trainer kicks my ***.


----------



## DarrellLicht

My daily morning six-mile jog. Later I biked 15 miles (total). I promised a friend I would feed their fish, water their plants while they are away. 

I've been cycling just about everyday lately.. my hooptie's in pieces right now..


----------



## Esteban

squats, cybex t-bar rows, pull ups, leg curls, calf raises, high rows, shoulder press, lateral raises, pullovers, bicep curls


----------



## Nibs

Starting to increase my distance!


----------



## Esteban

5.75 mile jog


----------



## missanxsoc

Back day

Close grip lat pulldown. Seated row machine. Seated cable rows. Straight arm pulldown. Bent over row. One arm dumbbell row. Bent arm laterals.

15 min run.


----------



## scooby

Today I Went after that PR I couldn't reach last week in deadlift, pissed me off major, and got it up in 1 go, so that was awesome. Put another 2.5kg on it and also got it up first attempt. Banged out 3x3 speed deadlifts afterwards. Then onto a bit more accessory.

2x8 Bent over row.
3x8 Chest supported dumbbell row, whatever those are called.
2x10 shrugs
3x8 Good Mornings
3x8 supinated lat pulldowns to finish off.


----------



## Surly Wurly

i went to the swimming baths. it was closed.


----------



## Hylar

Abs


----------



## Julie13simpson

45 minutes of workout for legs


----------



## ladyscuttle

I'm a Fitness Blender junkie! I did three ab workouts of their variety today. I usually stick with indoor HIIT and strength training when I have a lot to get done at home. 

It went awesome... as it usually does.


----------



## Omgblood

scooby said:


> Today I Went after that PR I couldn't reach last week in deadlift, pissed me off major, and got it up in 1 go, so that was awesome. Put another 2.5kg on it and also got it up first attempt.


Nice


----------



## Surly Wurly

I went to the swimming baths. It was open.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

I have a broken wrist on my left side so I haven't been doing much.
Anyone know of any clever tricks to at least somewhat work out my upper body?
I know it's probably best to just forget about it and enjoy my 2-3 months rest and focus on proper nutrition and cardio instead...
But the atrophy on my left side is insane, like a deflated balloon. 

I did 10x10 "Zercher squats", which is the only real exercise I could find that seems safe with a broken wrist.
It's pretty painful, but I managed to get up to 80lbs before I complained too much. Left my arms very tender and a slight bruise, so will not be trying those again!
Looks like it's time to go to the gym and use their fancy machines instead, leg press and all.


----------



## P1e2

Walked just shy of 4.5 miles and did a little PT for TMJ (stretchy bands and did upper body exercises).


----------



## scooby

I'll be hitting legs hard tonight. Squat til I drop. I need to tire myself out to get my sleeping pattern back to normal.


----------



## probably offline

+ crunches, back exercises and some other stuff.


----------



## Noca

Deadlifts, which kinda sucked, so I moved onto low bar squats and hip barbell thrusts which turned out good.


----------



## Esteban

squats, cybex t-bar rows, pullups, leg curls, calf raises, high rows, back extensions, bicep curls, shoulder press


Three days off was good enough. I think I'll take it easy on cardio for the next week.


----------



## Omgblood

Lifting + Preworkout + Death Metal + Angst = *Ecstasy*


----------



## shygymlover

deadlifts,pullups and barbell curls


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg curls, calf raises, bench, shoulder press, tricep extensions


----------



## Esteban

squats, cybex t-bar rows, leg curls, pull ups, calf raises, high rows, back extensions, pullovers, bicep curls, concentration curls, leg raises


----------



## Darktower776

My bro and I took the dog for a nice, long walk. Great weather.


----------



## JH1983

Went to the gym today to hit new maxes on all three lifts. Managed a 405 squat and 330 bench press and then missed two attempts at 565 on deadlift.

Pretty disappointed at missing the deadlift, but happy with the other two. I'd done a heavier squat before with knee wraps, but this was the first 405 without. Have now legit surpassed the 495/405/315 milestone.


----------



## Esteban

JH1983 said:


> Went to the gym today to hit new maxes on all three lifts. Managed a 405 squat and 330 bench press and then missed two attempts at 565 on deadlift.
> 
> Pretty disappointed at missing the deadlift, but happy with the other two. I'd done a heavier squat before with knee wraps, but this was the first 405 without. Have now legit surpassed the 495/405/315 milestone.


That's impressive. Nice work.


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg curls, calf raises, cybex t-bar rows, pull ups, high rows, shoulder press, back extensions, bicep curls, concentration curls


----------



## JH1983

Esteban said:


> That's impressive. Nice work.


Thanks!


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg curls, bench, flyes, tricep extensions


----------



## Omgblood

JH1983 said:


> 495/405/315 milestone.


n1


----------



## JH1983

Omgblood said:


> n1


Thanks, man. Good luck on your 500 pound pull here soon, too.


----------



## Esteban

squats, t-bar rows, pull ups, high rows, leg curls, calf raises, bicep curls, concentration curls


----------



## TobeyJuarez

****, I ****ed up you guys.... Ussually go to the gym from 3-5 am but I went to bed at 12 last night and slept through my alarm.... On the other hand, I've been trying this biphasic sleep cycles thing and it's really working out for me... I ussually go to bed at like 10 and am in the gym by three then go back to sleep at 5ish wake up around 9... Feeling more rested and haven't missed a day at the gym for the past three months till today.... Highly recommend for anyone that is really busy or has strange hours like I do


----------



## Nibs

I'm about to go for a bike ride, finally all the storms and rain are goneeee.


----------



## Vindicated808

I jogged three miles today.


----------



## Noca

Bench press, cable flys, tricep cable pulldowns, bicep curls, iron arm workout device for arms, inverted rows, face pulls, single arm overhead cable press


----------



## P1e2

Walked 4 miles and did PT stretchy bands.


----------



## Chieve

None but looking at this thread motivates me to go back to the gym I feel like a fat *** even though I'm not and just been super busy lately


----------



## Nibs

Ended up doing 5miles yesterday. Loved it, came home dripping in sweat.

Mapmyride is an extremely useful app incase anyone is looking for a good tracking app.


----------



## Esteban

deadlifts, bench, flyes, shoulder press, bicep curls


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog


----------



## Esteban

15 mile bike ride


----------



## Surly Wurly

just a swim today. will do my stretches and yoga in a bit. 

my body is such a wreck. its hard to be excited about progress when you are still so far from where you want to be. 

Nobody tells you that while you are mentally ill you will allow your body to become completely destroyed. x /

I find it hard knuckling down to all the physio because I resent being this way so much. All the types of activity which should be healthy for me just perpetuate bad mechanics. I wanna go walking and running and cycling so much, I want to be able to lift heavy weights like I used to.


----------



## Noca

Sets of atg back squats, paralell back squats and high bar back squats, barbell hip thrusts, upper back shoulder pull apart with band whatever that is called.


----------



## Esteban

t-bar rows, lat pulldowns, high rows, back extensions, pull ups, bicep curls, flyes, shoulder press


----------



## Kevin001

Arnold presses, push ups, curls, and random weighted back exercises.


----------



## identificationunknown

push up... 30 X 3

pull up.. 30 X3

20 min jog


----------



## Omgblood

first time i've ever lifted with someone else yesterday.. and... i never want to do it again. with that person at least.


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg curls, high rows, bench, tricep extensions, bicep curls, shoulder press, flyes


----------



## HanSolo

walked about 12km, another slow week, I can walk 20km on a good day and thats the only way I get out of my room and see girls outside of bars.


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog


----------



## Esteban

squats, pull ups, t-bar rows, high rows, back extensions, bicep curls, pullovers, shoulder press


----------



## Noca

Yesterday a mix of barbell backsquats with a bands, atg and paralell. Also did chinups, pullups some assisted, rack pulls, face pulls, glute thrusts with band

So far today about 10 to 15 mins of HIIT before breakfast


----------



## vsaxena

Yesterday I did 8 sets of deadlifts.

225 - warm-up, warm-up
275 - 6, 6
330 - 4, 3
340 - 2, 1
345 - 1
350 - 1

Then close-grip upright rows with 105 pounds. Then some bent over rows. Then some pull-ups. Then some curls. And then some back extensions. 

And FYI, I weigh about 158, though I gain 3 pounds whenever I eat pizza, lol.


----------



## Noca

Shoulder cable press, tricep cable pulldowns, bicep curls, hammer curls, iron arm exercise device thing, rows, standing hip thrusts with bands, decline crunches, lateral cable raises


----------



## scooby

4x6 - High bar squat

Next I was meant to deadlift for 2x6, but my hip flexors are sore and I struggled to get 1 rep that was 50kg below my max and 15kg below what I was meant to 6 rep, so I decided to skip them. I really need to give my hips a break to recover. So I moved onto an upper body workout instead.

2x10, 1x8, 1x6 - Barbell bench press

2x10, 1x8, 1x6 - Barbell bent over rows

2x12, 1x10, 1x8 - Overhead Press

2x12, 1x10, 1x8 - Lat pull-downs

1x12, 1x10, 1x8 - Preacher curls

1x12, 1x10, 1x8 - Triceps push-downs.

3x10 - Dumbbell curls

1x12, 1x10, 1x8 - Dumbbell seal rows


----------



## Esteban

20 mile bike ride


----------



## Surly Wurly

putting an IOU in this thread...i'm about to go to the gym

man i feel like i cant be bothered today, i feel like what i really need to do is more yoga for my messed up shoulder but the chicks be needin dem thick lats : /


----------



## Kevin001

I ran on my treadmill for 30mins.


----------



## IXXI

I'll count moving furniture as my exercise for today


----------



## scooby

Today was a rest day, since my hip flexors are raw and sore, and my hips don't lie.





LOL jk, rest day went out the window. Ain't nobody got time for that. Decided to hit a squat PR instead. 3 plate squat completed. Then repped it with box squats. Then 2 sets of 10 full squats.


----------



## probably offline

I'm not allowed to work out, for at least two weeks, because I had surgery(last monday) ;-; I feel like the work I had put in the weeks before are fading away. Ugh. I feel like spaghetti. Disgusting.


----------



## Surly Wurly

Surly Wurly said:


> putting an IOU in this thread...i'm about to go to the gym
> 
> man i feel like i cant be bothered today, i feel like what i really need to do is more yoga for my messed up shoulder but the chicks be needin dem thick lats : /


shows how much i know. lifting felt really sexy yesterday, shoulder is getting better. sometimes its really weird...kinda feels like i actually have two arms instead of a right arm and a tentacle


----------



## Surly Wurly

probably offline said:


> I'm not allowed to work out, for at least two weeks, because I had surgery(last monday) ;-; I feel like the work I had put in the weeks before are fading away. Ugh. I feel like spaghetti. Disgusting.


with the emphasis on progressive overload in modern exercise, its easy to overtrain. maybe your tendons and nervous system will benefit from the break? it never seems like a great idea to me to be constantly exercising as soon as you think your body has recovered from the last assault.

#laziness


----------



## probably offline

Surly Wurly said:


> with the emphasis on progressive overload in modern exercise, its easy to overtrain. maybe your tendons and nervous system will benefit from the break? it never seems like a great idea to me to be constantly exercising as soon as you think your body has recovered from the last assault.
> 
> #laziness


Oh no, I'm not addicted to working out, or anything, and I didn't say that I wouldn't wait? Doctor's orders and all that. It's just that I had started to work out more regularly, and was feeling good about it. I've been sitting, and lying around so much since the operation(there were complications afterwards which put me back in the hospital), and I'm feeling soft-bodied and I want to get back into my little routine again. I want to keep the momentum going, y'know.


----------



## twitchy666

*starting the car*

usually stroking cats 
but they weren't around today


----------



## twitchy666

*it's time I should pay attention to all of this*



scooby said:


> 4x6 - High bar squat
> 
> Next I was meant to deadlift for 2x6, but my hip flexors are sore and I struggled to get 1 rep that was 50kg below my max and 15kg below what I was meant to 6 rep, so I decided to skip them. I really need to give my hips a break to recover. So I moved onto an upper body workout instead.
> 
> 2x10, 1x8, 1x6 - Barbell bench press
> 
> 2x10, 1x8, 1x6 - Barbell bent over rows
> 
> 2x12, 1x10, 1x8 - Overhead Press
> 
> 2x12, 1x10, 1x8 - Lat pull-downs
> 
> 1x12, 1x10, 1x8 - Preacher curls
> 
> 1x12, 1x10, 1x8 - Triceps push-downs.
> 
> 3x10 - Dumbbell curls
> 
> 1x12, 1x10, 1x8 - Dumbbell seal rows


3x10 - Dumbbell curls I do these at home.. 100x 10kg each side
including squatting at the same time with the dumbbells. Is that OK?


----------



## scooby

twitchy666 said:


> 3x10 - Dumbbell curls I do these at home.. 100x 10kg each side
> including squatting at the same time with the dumbbells. Is that OK?


Well, if you can do 100 of them, it might be too light for you and should maybe increase the weight. Training your biceps while also training your legs is going to give you more growth with your arms than only training your biceps. I don't really see any reason why it wouldn't be okay to do, though I do weighted squats so my arms are generally not free to curl.


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg curls, calf raises, bench, dumbbell flyes, dips, shoulder press


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog


----------



## crazaylulu

I ran 1.5 miles today! 1 hr full body cardio workout- arms, legs, abs, shoulders yesterday.


----------



## Kevin001

A few deadlifts and jogged on the treadmill for about 20mins.


----------



## cat001

Fight Club at the gym. Finally getting back into some sort of training after a few months off. Need to do more cycling again.


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg curls, calf raises, t-bar rows, high rows, pull ups, pullovers, bicep curls, back extensions


----------



## Noca

Barbell ATG squats with 2 x 20-30lb bands each side and 48lb each side of plates. I like how the band allows the top of my rep to still be challenging when doing ATG.

Also did tricep cable pushdowns, bicep curls varying angles, face pulls, hip thrusts body weight and with 1 then both bands for sets of 20 with 1 second pauses at top. Finished up with standing hip thrusts with both bands till failure.


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of weighted ab exercises.


----------



## Omgblood

fixed my deadlift form a bit. Lifts went up without much fighting. Only had one bad rep. Octagon plates are no good. Entire workout felt easier than usual, maybe partly it's because of the assistance work, and the fact I ate like a fat-*** today

90.7% x 2 x 6


----------



## ShadowUser18

Been running 3 miles everyday for a week. Trying to run everyday for 100 days, so basically run 300 miles in 100 days.


----------



## Esteban

squats, calf raises, bench, flyes, tricep extensions, high rows, cybex eagle abdominal, bicep curls, concentration curls


----------



## JH1983

Killer workout today. Hit a squat rep PR of 380x3 with a back off set of 340x3. Then hit a bench press rep PR of 315x3 followed by back offs of 285x3 and 245x3. Then deadlifts at 405x5, 455x3, 510x1 and 535x1. Then 565x1 off blocks about 2-4" with a back off of 495x1. Also did a set of 7 weighted chin ups with +35lbs and 2 sets of 7 with +25lbs.

Feeling good about progress lately, hope to keep it going for awhile.


----------



## scooby

I slayed my hammies hardcore with a deadlift routine. Take that hamstrings. Deficit stiff-legs etc etc.


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg curls, t-bar rows, pull ups, high rows, back extensions, bicep curls, shoulder press


----------



## Kevin001

50 squats and 50 deadlifts.


----------



## Esteban

bench, shoulder press, tricep extensions, flyes, calf raises, bicep curls

40 min elliptical


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg curls, t-bar rows, cable rows, high rows, back extensions, pullovers, bicep curls, shoulder press


----------



## Noca

Squats yesterday squats today along with chest cable flies, hip thrusts, iron arms, single arm rows, shoulder band pull aparts, deadbugs,scissor crunches, and stretches


----------



## Kevin001

45mins. of different ab exercises.


----------



## Esteban

60 min elliptical


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i rested tonight..

Many folks think that's not much.. but it is when you HAVE to take a day off and REST for muscle regeneration.


----------



## Kevin001

I went on the treadmill for about 30mins.


----------



## P1e2

Walked a total of 30-40 mins.


----------



## Lasair

Slept for 8 hours


----------



## Esteban

squats, bench, calf raises, flyes, tricep extensions, bicep curls


----------



## Esteban

50 min elliptical


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 30 mins or so and walked 20 mins at work on my breaks.:smile2:


----------



## srschirm

Got some leg raises and crunches in, so far.


----------



## Marko3

was on me bike cycling for approx 2hrs.. standard 40km hill route.. nature is just amazing.. did 50 pushups after...


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg curls, calf raises, t-bar rows, high rows, lat pulldowns, back extensions, shoulder press


----------



## Kevin001

Walked on my treadmill for 10mins. I'm losing motivation to exercise.


----------



## Esteban

50 min elliptical


----------



## slyfox

Half hour of walking so far. Tempted to try more later


----------



## P1e2

Yesterday walked a total of 4 miles and today not much exercise and staying inside to be cool (temp will reach triple digits today).


----------



## Esteban

bench, squat, calf raises, shoulder press, tricep extensions, flyes, high rows


----------



## ShadowUser18

Ran 3 miles earlier, which I've been doing every day for 3 weeks straight =]


----------



## mr hoang

Went bike riding for 3 hours today. Visited probably 3 or 4 different parks. good cardio


----------



## Darktower776

Went jogging for half hour earlier today. Good weather but will probably need to join gym when it gets too hot and then later too cold to work out outside.


----------



## mr hoang

Darktower776 said:


> Went jogging for half hour earlier today. Good weather but will probably need to join gym when it gets too hot and then later too cold to work out outside.


If u have space in your house, try a home gym program. Saves you a trip to the gym. Im doing p90x. It really works.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Biked 20 miles.


----------



## scooby

I'm about to do a deadlift focused workout maybe, if my hips will let me. If I can't do heavy then I will do an upper body routine 
instead and maybe light deadlifts.


----------



## Espirito

bicycling, pushups, running, barbell curls, skateboarding, jump rope


----------



## Esteban

4 x 30 burpees
3 x 50 jumping jacks; 1 x 100 jumping jacks
4 x 20-30 pushups
3 x 20 leg raises


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, lat pulldowns, cable rows, pullovers, high rows, bicep curls, flyes, shoulder press


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Nothing yet. However, I'm finally getting my elliptical delivered at home within the next 90 minutes. Was getting tired of constantly doing the same cardio after the lifting on my stationary bike every day.


----------



## Esteban

20 minute interval training on elliptical
35 minute regular elliptical


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bike rides to & from work, putting away the beer order at work & stretches this evening


----------



## Omgblood

Fixed my squat form. Also realized my hips are too low on the first rep of my deadlift sets which is why they're always slow.


----------



## Esteban

cable rows, high rows, bench, flyes, tricep extensions, shoulder press, leg raises, bicep curls


----------



## Esteban

20 minute interval training on elliptical
30 minute regular elliptical


----------



## Omgblood

Fixed my deadlift form. Had my hips higher on the first rep. Sets were smooth. Speed improved.


----------



## cat001

Cycled 20 miles yesterday  training for a 60 mile round trip (30 miles one way the heading back the following day).


----------



## P1e2

Not much today and yesterday walked my dog 30 mins and did yard work 30 mins & walked around shopping. Was really tired yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog


----------



## Esteban

four mile jog


----------



## Kevin001

A lot of deep squats.


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, t-bar rows, pull ups, high rows, bicep curls, shoulder press


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of push ups, Arnold press, side lateral raises, and some shoulder presses.


----------



## slyfox

Walked almost an hour in the house. Walking outside hurts my calves too much even if I walk on something softer like grass. Not sure if it could be that I wear shoes when walking outside but not in my house.


----------



## Perspicacious

Walking distances


----------



## P1e2

A few short walks that totaled almost 5 miles of walking (per pedometer thing).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IllusiveOne

Working out at my boxing gym


----------



## mr hoang

Ab ripper x. 20 minutes. First time in a few months. Exercise does really help with depression.


----------



## MaePa

I've actually been doing a lot more exercise these days because I have my sister to push me to be proactive in it. I've mostly been doing lifting and weight machines -- though I'm certainly not pulling heavy poundage yet, considering I'm not fit at all -- but today I did an hour of zumba at my local gym. I felt kind of out of place because the class was mostly older people, plus it'd been a while since I last went to my previous zumba class at a different location so my steps weren't exactly coordinated. Exercise does feel good physically, mentally, and emotionally for a bit after the fact, but I'm finding that I'm getting competitive with my sister and the other people in the theater group we auditioned for and got into who are also setting their own workout goals and such. And by "competitive," I mean feeling inadequate compared to them because I'm not sure I'm actually getting results. I know it's foolish to be comparing when we all have different body types and different goals, so we're not going to get the same results, but alas, this is what happens when you have issues with perfectionism and self-comparison.

I do plan to keep up with the workouts. If anything, hopefully they're making me healthier physically.


----------



## Esteban

35 min elliptical 

Damn side ache cut my workout short


----------



## slyfox

So far a little walking


----------



## theloneleopard

Kevin001 said:


> side lateral raises, and some shoulder presses.


*This*, along with some glute activation exercises, prone rear delt raises, dumbbell curls, dumbbell flyes and a few dumbbell pullovers.

It felt GREAT, especially after a long hiatus. I love ending with dumbbell flyes-they _really_ open up the chest and leave me feeling loose and relaxed. Not to mention, I'm weak-chested (thanks, Mom!) which is _not_ a good weakness to have in my (very physically taxing) line of work.


----------



## theloneleopard

Kevin001 said:


> A lot of deep squats.


OUCH. Are you still sore?

I can't even _do_ really deep squats. I need a couple of barbell plates under my heels to even _attempt _mid-squats.


----------



## Kevin001

theloneleopard said:


> OUCH. Are you still sore?
> 
> I can't even _do_ really deep squats. I need a couple of barbell plates under my heels to even _attempt _mid-squats.


No, I'm use to it. *** to grass, I just like doing a lot of weighted squats. My legs are weakest area.


----------



## theloneleopard

^Well, at least you're working them. Sooo many guys neglect their legs and focus on the upper-body exclusively. This looks especially good when the guy suffers from chicken-leg syndrome. 

Of course, most women have weak chests because they neglect that area, too. So yay on working on our weakest areas!


----------



## Perspicacious

Indolence.


----------



## farfegnugen

I went for a nice, challenging run in a drizzle and now I feel sleepy.


----------



## Kevin001

Just killed some dumbbell curls/extensions.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran six miles. After taking a couple of ten minute naps a couple of hours earlier, it made everything harder.


----------



## Esteban

yesterday: squats, leg extensions, leg curls, bench, tricep extensions, calf raises, bicep curls, flyes


----------



## herk

air squats, jumping jacks, mountain climbers, jumping lunges, high knees


----------



## Kevin001

Leg day again, killed it. Sqauts, deadlifts, donkey kicks, calf raises, and some lunges.


----------



## slyfox

26 minutes of walking in the house


----------



## a degree of freedom

I hiked/climbed North Maroon Peak, which is the one in the middle of this photo.








I started at the trailhead at 3 AM, summitted at 8:45 AM, and was back at my car at 2 PM. I had the hardest time trying to figure out the last 1000 feet of the mountain because I couldn't find a likely way through a number of cliff bands some 15 feet tall that weren't class 5 exercises when the route should have only been class 4. Eventually I found ways through, partially by just climbing the damn thing and praying I wouldn't strand myself on a spire I could never down-climb. On the way down of course the actual route reveals itself I could never have seen from below. Live and learn I guess, but even then it was surprisingly tricky. Once I got down I wandered around the scenic loop trails playing with my new camera so it didn't have to be that long of a day.

Oh, I saw a porcupine! I'd never seen one before. I also had a long friendly conversation with another hiker on a way down which was really cool. It really passed the time and I learned some outdoorsy things from him.


----------



## slyfox

^cool!

37 minutes of walking in my house. Might do more later today


----------



## Kevin001

Just ran 20mins. on the treadmill....today was more of a rest day.


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, back extensions, flyes, pullovers, shoulder press, bicep curls


----------



## identificationunknown

40 push ups
40 pull ups

3 sets of push up walk..
side plank 3 sets
front plank 3 sets

10 min jog


----------



## Esteban

20 min interval elliptical
30 min regular elliptical


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave

I did my daily mini workout at work. I have downtime everyday so I take a few minutes to do a few basic things. 20 pushups, 20 chair dips, 20 squats, 10 lunges (per leg) then a 30 second wall sit. Then I walk around the plant twice. 

not going to get jacked from it. but it keeps me busy


----------



## Kevin001

Lots of squats......front, back, overhead, and sumo......still trying to master the hack and Bulgarian split squats.


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg extensions, leg curls, bench, calf raises, tricep extensions, high rows, flyes, bicep curls


----------



## CWe

None!!!!!


----------



## firestar

I finished Week 6 of the Couch to 5K running program by running for 22 minutes straight this morning. It's not that long and I was really slow but it's the longest I've ever run. Not only are my legs fine (as opposed to achy and sore like they've been for the past month) but for the first time I'm actually disappointed Saturday and Sunday are rest days.


----------



## Kevin001

Hit legs again (3rd time this week)......can't really feel them right now but its worth it.


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 20-30 mins yesterday evening and we walked on level ground since fell and hurt my knee ( bruised it and now it's a contusion). Walking downhill is the worst.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox

Some walking in my house


----------



## Esteban

yesterday: t-bar rows, lat pulldowns, pullovers, high rows, back extensions, flyes, bicep curls, tricep extensions, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## Esteban

20 min interval elliptical
50 min regular elliptical


----------



## Darktower776

30 minute jog outside.
push ups


----------



## NerdlySquared

I lifted a very heavy sandwich directly into my mouth, won't lie had to take a few breathers but got er done in the end  
I'm feeling the burn, could be a sunburn tho.


----------



## Esteban

squats, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, bench, shoulder press, high rows, bicep curls, tricep extensions, flyes, dips


----------



## Hylar

Chest workout


----------



## Kevin001

Just walked on my treadmill for 15mins........took it light today.


----------



## Blue Dino

Walked my dog for 3.5 miles.


----------



## Kevin001

I did a couple of ab exercises......I just need to lean out a bit.


----------



## Marko3

cycling, was super hott today... after a long time I was on my bike again.. did 40 kilometres (around 25miles).. was nice... at home did 50 pushups..

Saw 2 nice asses:wink2:


----------



## Owl Eyes

SupaDupaFly said:


>


Is it weird that I want to join body building forums because of gifs like these (I don't even excercise)


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran 5.4 miles with my dog.

Just did 10 pushups.



Marko3 said:


> cycling, was super hott today... after a long time I was on my bike again.. did 40 kilometres (around 25miles).. was nice... at home did 50 pushups..
> 
> Saw 2 nice asses:wink2:


Awesome donkeys! Looks like a nice biking route.


----------



## Marko3

Blue Dino said:


> Ran 5.4 miles with my dog.
> 
> Just did 10 pushups.
> 
> Awesome donkeys! Looks like a nice biking route.


ooo that's a long run 5.4 miles...:surprise:
I want to start running to (for like 1year now.. hehe)..

yeah biking route is amazing..


----------



## rmb1990

Sleeping for 8 solid hours.


----------



## probably offline

I just had a run for the first time in a while  

(I'm self-conscious about people looking at me while I'm running)

(also, I got stung by a wasp or a horse fly)


----------



## Esteban

leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, flyes, shoulder press, lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, pullovers, tricep extensions, bicep curls


----------



## moory

rode a bike for 18 miles


----------



## Blue Dino

Walked both my dogs for 3 miles.



Marko3 said:


> ooo that's a long run 5.4 miles...:surprise:
> I want to start running to (for like 1year now.. hehe)..
> 
> yeah biking route is amazing..


:lol took me years to work up that stamina. But unless you have perfect form, it's hard on your knees. So biking might be a much better option.

Ironically I have a road bike too, kept telling myself to start road biking since I think it puts less stress on your knees, but never got around to it. :lol maybe we should switch places.


----------



## Marko3

Blue Dino said:


> Walked both my dogs for 3 miles.
> 
> :lol took me years to work up that stamina. But unless you have perfect form, it's hard on your knees. So biking might be a much better option.
> 
> Ironically I have a road bike too, kept telling myself to start road biking since I think it puts less stress on your knees, but never got around to it. :lol maybe we should switch places.


Yes... well, biking is faster.. everything goes by you faster , so it's more interesting i think.. lol would be nice to switch for a little while :lol
Yeah we keep saying tomorrow , tomorrow.. when instead we should just go out there and do it.. start biking, start running..


----------



## Esteban

bench, flyes, shoulder press, high rows, dips, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, bicep curls


----------



## shygymlover

5am leg day of leg extensions + squats ,walking lunges + bulgarian squats ,hack squats + calf raises and trx jump squats legs in bits love the pain


----------



## scooby

11pm. Time to do some heavy *** squats because I'm tired but am feeling restless.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Owl Eyes said:


> Is it weird that I want to join body building forums because of gifs like these (I don't even excercise)


VERY weird


----------



## Esteban

20 min interval elliptical
50 min regular elliptical


----------



## a degree of freedom

Biked into downtown and back, 24 mi RT


----------



## Farideh

Set up the table. Ha!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

OMG i didnt know this thread exsisted.!!


yesterday I did 1000 bodyweight calf raises ( 2 x 500 reps) , with 5 minute break between) then 200 body weight squats. ( 10 x 20 reps) . then took creatine.

TODAY... I walked 3.6 miles.... 8303 steps in 1 hour 19 minutes . ( i gotta pedometer) ( i am gonna do dumbbell triceps extensions and kickbacks later)


----------



## shygymlover

today i did one hour cardio in morning on treadmill 12 incline 
later in the day i did back and arms pullups, lat pulldowns ,cable rows,bent over rows and bicep barbell curls seated dumbbell curls


----------



## Esteban

lat pulldowns, cable rows, high rows, back extensions, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, shoulder press, bicep curls, flyes, tricep extensions


----------



## Kevin001

Just a variety of ab exercises.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Yesterday, I hiked Mt. Democrat via its north ridge from Montgomery Reservoir. I continued on to Mt. Bross's southern point "South Bross", then descended over Mt. Lincoln via the Lincoln amplitheatre route. 14 miles, 5000 ft elevation gain. 









The ridge is jagged and exposed and took some route finding. The guide I took it from calls it "fun", and I could see why the author said that.  This photo looks back at the ridge from the summit. The ridge starts at the point in the center. I came up through the bowl and ridge immediately right of there.









The accent and decent are non-standard routes (since the trailhead is) and I never saw a soul on them. But then along the ridge of the cirque, hikers everywhere, since it was Sunday, and these are fourteeners (14 000+ ft peaks) only 2 hours from Denver.









I nearly stepped on a ptarmigan on the way down! This is her and her chicks. She would make a gentle trilling sound every so often. I'd never seen one before and I thought they were white! I looked it up to find they have a darker summer plumage which makes them blend in a lot more when the snow melts.

















The decent from the amplitheatre is a long, tedious exercise in talus hopping until the route descends a cliff band at its entrance. I was so not in the mood for it at that point, but at least there is a beautiful waterfall there.










And a bonus marmot. ^_^ You hear their high-pitched periodic chirps more often than you see them, but this guy was perched above the side of the road telling everyone about something or another.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^ wow. great pics.

yesterday I did triceps overhead extensions ( 3 sets 20) and tricep kickbacks. ( 3 sets 20) using 5 kg weight. 

then i did some knee press ups again. ( 5 sets 20)

I did flat chest presses ( forgot the reps) and flat fly presses. ( 3 x 20) using the 2 x 5kg weights


----------



## Kevin001

Got on the treadmill for 30mins.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

last night I did 600 calf raises bodyweight . then 50 squats... legs sore after it LOL.

then I did bicep hammer curls and the preacher curls . until failure.

i should rest tonight but i dont want to LOL.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran 5.1 miles. My dog jogged only half as it was too hot of a day today for her, as a precaution.



senkora said:


> Yesterday, I hiked Mt. Democrat..


Nice photos and post. Shame that one time I went to Colorado, we only hung around Denver Downtown and Colorado Springs. Wish we did more outdoor wilderness stuff.


----------



## XPenguen

Went jogging. Cant say much more about it:grin2: Just had a lot of fun seeing how I have been improving the last couple of weeks.


----------



## quesara

Walked 3 miles to work, dodging homeless people asleep on the sidewalk the entire way.


----------



## Kevin001

Just a lot of hack and back squats........just focusing on getting my form right.


----------



## Blue Dino

Walked dogs for about 3 miles.


----------



## Esteban

yesterday: 50 min elliptical

today: four mile jog


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yestarday I did 900 body weight calf raises.. then put on a backpag and did the last 200 with added weight. 

10 minute rest, then did 100 squats. ... yep.... legs were buzzed after it 

today I walked 4.5 miles and took over 10000 steps to do so ( i gotta pedometer)


----------



## Esteban

bench, flyes, shoulder press, high rows, bicep curls, tricep extensions, pullovers, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Buckyx said:


> damn your are beast! high reps for burn
> once I did one-legged calf raises without holding, I did 200-250 for each leg maybe in 2-3 sets ... such DOMS next day


WELL. I DONT do the holding often . up down, up down in a smooth motion. I do use a step so my heel overhangs it and i can go below ''ground level'' to get a ful range of motion on the calves muscles , have to be careful of the Achilles tendon tho and not overstretch it .

the counting gets boring tho , LOL. it takes about 45 minutes to do it.

I tend to do 500 then rest for 5 mins then the last 500. it gets pretty intense at the end,.,. but the burn doesn't last for much longer than 15 minutes when completed.

I have tried one legged ones before., but i dont like those so much.

i do raises every 2nd day. but I am gettign stronger, cause there would have bene a time i could never even have done 400 in one go.

actually, it killed my lower back the first times i was doing 1000 raises... and i had to cut back. but now my lower back is unaffected now and 750 at least is routine LOL.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Esteban said:


> bench, flyes, shoulder press, high rows, bicep curls, tricep extensions, pullovers, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises


lots there. I find dumbell overhead triceps extensions so boring tho haha , .... triceps kickback... equally dull. LOL. not been doing them fro long tho.

knee pushups / or any sorta pushups good for triceps and not so boring


----------



## probably offline

I went running :>


----------



## Kevin001

Ab workouts (weighted).


----------



## Esteban

7.23 mile jog


----------



## Blue Dino

Trail hiked about 3 miles with my dogs, but got lost and ended up hiking another mile as a result.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday. 750 calf raises... then did the last 250 with a little added weight in a backpack.

then 155 squats in bits of 30 reps, after this my legs were numb , haha 


today I am going to do standard knee push-ups. do them until failure. I use dumbells as handles tho.... i dont like my hands flat on the floor with wrists at 90'

. using handles allow you to lower deeper and work the muscles a bit deeper,


----------



## Kevin001

Legs.........a variety of squats, deadlifts, calf raises, and some weighted hip thrusts.


----------



## scooby

I was going to have a rest day, but I need to go into work for something, so I might as well do a leg day while I'm in there.


----------



## May19

I walked downstairs to grab chips and wait for it....I walked back UPSTAIRS :O *gasp*


----------



## Esteban

bench, lat pulldowns, high rows, flyes, tricep extensions, bicep curls, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Today i am gonna rest..... i have to i have no muscles left to work out today. haha . LOL.... i feel guilty tho, just to sit and do nothing .

well today I walked about 3 miles in over 6500 steps.


----------



## a degree of freedom

ran-walked 4 miles


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran/Walk 4.8 miles with the dog. Ate too close to my run, so I kept getting side cramps. Grr..


----------



## scooby

Leg workout today. Squats, deficit deadlifts, deadlifts with bands, leg press etc etc. My deadlift speed needs a lot of work. I tried the resistance banded deadlifts for the first time today, and I really like them. 

Also, decided to add in pullups and dips to my list of exercises this week.


----------



## Kevin001

Did 30mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yestarday . 800 calf raises but had added an extra 10kg ( 22 pounds) weight on a backpack ... got the burn far faster .

then , 150 squats. ( in bits of 50) yes... legs numb afterward 

today, walked about 3.5 miles. 

later will be bicep hammer curls, and preacher curls. so today is light exercise.


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of ab exercises.


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 15-20 mins and walked around shopping about 20-39 mi s, and want to walk my dog again for another 15-20 mins. Lately I have been going on 3-4 short walks per day.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran with both my dogs for about 5.1 miles. Happy to see my yellow lab was able to keep up.


----------



## scooby

Knocked down a deadlift PR today. First time in a while I've been able to chase them because of sore groin/hip socket pain. 

I only had time for deadlifts today though, and then had to leave for school. I was meant to do a full leg workout. Squats, deads, leg press, calf raises and all that jazz.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday I did tricep overhead extensions to warm up triceps then just did tricep dips in sets of 10 until failure I like doing those actually 

today just walked 2.5 miles


----------



## scooby

scooby said:


> Knocked down a deadlift PR today. First time in a while I've been able to chase them because of sore groin/hip socket pain.
> 
> I only had time for deadlifts today though, and then had to leave for school. I was meant to do a full leg workout. Squats, deads, leg press, calf raises and all that jazz.


I broke a Squat 1RM PR the next day after this.

Now, today is leg hypertrophy day. Sets and sets and sets and sets and sets.


----------



## Kevin001

Did 30mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## HanSolo

walked , worked construction, walked

Can't lift much weights or do much calisthenics most days since the part time work often takes all my strength

Otherwise I'd be ripped

The winter work will be slower, so I'll get some muscle back then THIS YEAR (lost some last year)


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday, just did... bicep hammer and preacher curls until failure.

i think the creatine is maybe just beginning to work, ( 3 weeks this Saturday since i started on 4 g a day) cause the last few days, I think, i feel I have been able to do some more reps and have a less burn between sets.. legs or arm exercises. Noticed this particularly on the calf raises the other day.


----------



## Radekk

I will go tomorrow


----------



## firestar

I ran for three miles at my fastest pace so far. 

I also ate an entire pint of Americone Dream last night. I think that helped. I don't think I'm eating enough to fuel my running and I overate yesterday deliberately to test if this was true.


----------



## Omgblood

*510*lb Deadlift PR today beltless. The plan was to just do 500 but that went up without any grinding so I decided to push it. 510 was a grinder and shaker once the bar got to my knees and that's when the bar stopped moving for a moment but I didn't give up on it.

After I fixed my hip position everything just came together


----------



## Blue Dino

Walked my dog for 2.3 miles.



firestar said:


> I ran for three miles at my fastest pace so far.
> 
> I also ate an entire pint of Americone Dream last night. I think that helped. I don't think I'm eating enough to fuel my running and I overate yesterday deliberately to test if this was true.


:lol might wanna get your fuel/calories from better food sources in place of ice cream. I actually feel pretty tired after junk food.


----------



## samiisprink

ran 4 miles today


----------



## firestar

Blue Dino said:


> Walked my dog for 2.3 miles.
> 
> :lol might wanna get your fuel/calories from better food sources in place of ice cream. I actually feel pretty tired after junk food.


Haha, I ate the ice cream at night so feeling tired wasn't a worry for me. I run in the mornings and if I eat anything beforehand I feel nauseous. On Thursday, I ate a normal day's worth of food (about 1500 calories) and then added the ice cream on top to give me an extra boost for the Friday morning run.

I did some strength training today using the sworkit pro app and two dumbbells. I have another run tomorrow so I ate some cake. We'll see how it goes and if my theory holds up. I'm actually trying to gain some weight (about 4-5 pounds) so overeating a few days a week is good for me, regardless.


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of pushups, dips, arnold presses, dumbbell curls, and shrugs.


----------



## millenniumman75

Trimmed shrubs with an electric trimmer - using one arm. Raked shrubs cuttings.
Ran six miles.


----------



## Blue Dino

60 pushups. 5 mile run, in 85 degree weather. Wasn't as bad as I thought. Probably gonna do a midnight walk with my dog right now.



firestar said:


> Haha, I ate the ice cream at night so feeling tired wasn't a worry for me. I run in the mornings and if I eat anything beforehand I feel nauseous. On Thursday, I ate a normal day's worth of food (about 1500 calories) and then added the ice cream on top to give me an extra boost for the Friday morning run.
> 
> I did some strength training today using the sworkit pro app and two dumbbells. I have another run tomorrow so I ate some cake. We'll see how it goes and if my theory holds up. I'm actually trying to gain some weight (about 4-5 pounds) so overeating a few days a week is good for me, regardless.


Same here, I can't eat anything solid before a run. But get hungry and tired if I don't, so I usually just eat a spoon or two of organic peanut butter, good calories and melts easily in your stomach.


----------



## twitchy666

*Motivation varies a lot*

usually I get hung about what to do with a day: groceries or gym

weather that day or the next. sensible on saturday when opening time is same. Less humid on Sunday is a reason to put it off. Then wanting to get out and not get bored at home is overriding. What I've never done is gym the next day after. 1 day off or more. Protein powder ran out. Delivery on Monday

usually all-round doing the same stuff together

then considering exclusive - just some rowing the next day which I've left out for months. Or just one muscle group. People say one day cardio and muscles the next day. I might not be able to break my cycle of arriving after hefty uphill bike ride, muscles floor using any apparatus available. Being bored or tired of it, I want to run an hour on the upper floor. Tired of that I try the same circuits, then an hour on a climber, then same circuits. Now sunday - better weather. Probably lazy to relax

knowing it's good for me and making me happy is my motivation. I enjoy frost & rain for refreshment


----------



## firestar

Ran for thirty minutes. My pace wasn't as good as Friday but it was better than last Monday and Wednesday so I'm doing something right.

Unfortunately I won't run again until Wednesday so no treat tomorrow :crying:


----------



## MaePa

If I stop being a lazy bum, I have some ab and core challenge exercises to do. Girlie wants her cute tummy, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Did upper body again.......lateral raises, variety of curls, pushups, shrugs, and arnold presses.


----------



## MaePa

Went to my Y's BodyPump class. Good workout, though I'm still pretty weaksauce and punked out to take a breather during some routines, especially towards the end. Still need to do my ab/core workouts here at home, though. I'm following some 30-day challenges, and I'm on Day 4.


----------



## scooby

MaePa said:


> Went to my Y's BodyPump class. Good workout, though I'm still pretty weaksauce and punked out to take a breather during some routines, especially towards the end. Still need to do my ab/core workouts here at home, though. I'm following some 30-day challenges, and I'm on Day 4.


Those pump classes sound pretty intense. At least my coworkers make it sound that way when they are screaming countdowns and with the loud music. I've never seen it though since its in a closed off room. It might be just here. All the girls who instruct the classes are pretty intense people. Are the pump classes everywhere hardcore? Maybe I'll ask one of the girls if I can sit in one of their classes.


----------



## MaePa

It's a pretty intense workout for me. By the last 15 or so minutes, even seemingly simple motions like lifting the bar or weights up burn after so many repetitions. Anything with squats are killer, but I have pretty wimpy legs. You can also choose your weight levels, so it can be as easy or challenging as you make it.


----------



## Kevin001

Just ran on the treadmill for about 20mins. I have to drop these lbs.


----------



## mr hoang

I mowed the lawn for 30 houses today. My feet are killing me


----------



## MaePa

Day four of my ab/core challenge workouts. I think I might be feeling some progress in my upper abdominals? Not sure, but while I've been at work captioning -- I'm basically talking for a straight hour for four hours -- I felt some tension in that area. Not like, "OMG, I think I'm going to die," but you know, the kind you feel after a good workout.

Other than that, earlier in the day I did some arm and leg stuff and for the first time tried this one apparatus where you're hanging but there are arm and hand holds, and you crunch your legs up and down. Looked like a good ab workout. Felt like one. Will have to do stuff on that thing more often.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

YESTERDAY i just did Bicep preacher and hammer curls until failure.

today I walked 4.5 miles

i think i will do squats untill failure later.


----------



## shygymlover

100 reps of 140kg deadlifts 10x10 with little rest


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday I did 290 body weight squats . with short rests in between sets of 50 then 30 . got a good burn


----------



## Kevin001

Legs ~ variety of squats, deadlifts, calf raises, hip thrusts, and lounges.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I did 200 tricep body weight dips ... earlier I walked about 3 miles


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I walked nearly 5 miles and did this in over 11000 steps


----------



## firestar

Ran three miles at my fastest pace so far. I've been overeating for days (not massively, but some dessert every night after eating healthily during the day) and I can definitely feel the difference compared to when I restrict my calories. 

If I want to get fit and reverse the damage I've done to my body by dieting then I need to learn to loosen up and eat more. So I'll start with ice cream and cake and go from there. We'll see what happens.


----------



## shygymlover

fast cardio at 6am on 15incline boring hour. hitting back tonight


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday I just did dumbell bicep exercises until failure.. got a good pump up . yay.


JUST done a few hundred knee push ups and added more regular push ups until failure . got a decent pump on the pectorals.. gotta keep on at this....


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran 5.4 miles with the dog. Probably the best run I've had in quite awhile. :smile2:


----------



## JH1983

Pin squats, bench press and push press this morning.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday did squats then finished with a couple sets of standing lunges good leg workout

today I have done 300 tricep dips


----------



## shygymlover

hit shoulder and triceps today pause presses arnie presses side raises front raises snatch press and clean and presses 
tricep pushdowns and tricep reverse grip pushdowns


----------



## Blue2015

walked the dogs twice.


----------



## Darktower776

Ab workout, push ups, then pull ups and chin ups.


----------



## firestar

Ran three miles and shaved ten seconds per mile off last week's pace, despite being four pounds up on the scale. 

Also no longer freezing cold all the time. I actually feel warm for the first time in a year. So I'm officially giving up calorie restriction.


----------



## Blue Dino

3 mile walk with the doggie.


----------



## Chasingclouds

I've pretty much stopped exercising. After my brother moved away to attend college, I fell into another depression and lost interest in it. I was doing well too, I lost 5 pounds in a matter of a week or so and I probably would have lost more, but I just can't seem to get out of this funk. Maybe after I pick up another hobby though I'll be able to find some interest in exercising again.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I did 900 calf raises. but with added weights in a back pack.


----------



## P1e2

Walked a total of about 4-4.5 miles and did 12 modified push ups.


----------



## mr hoang

Did some bike riding around the neighborhood for 30 minutes.


----------



## reaffected

Ran mostly hills 25 minutes for the first time in a month. Surprised myself that I wasn't nearly that winded. Stopped to avoid injury lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

A nice 5.2 mile run with the doggy. 

Late at night, a 3 mile walk with the doggy, as she was begging for one at 11pm. I guess 3 meals within 10 hours will do that.


----------



## shygymlover

dips bench press dumbbell press pushups flys


----------



## euphoria04

squats, press, deadlift


----------



## JH1983

Yesterday: Squats 5x4, competition bench press 5x4 and two count paused bench press 8x3.

Today: Deadlift 3x4, pin press (mid-range) 4x2 and 303 tempo squats 5x6.


----------



## Cmasch

Legs today. Squats,Romanian DL, Lunges. I finished with light Front Squats, I still suck at them.


----------



## firestar

I ran for three miles. My pace was a bit slower than earlier in the week. I felt fine but I didn't drink anything this morning so I was a bit dehydrated. Plus I took a long walk yesterday and so my legs are a bit sore.


----------



## BlueDay

Walked 2 miles. Same yesterday.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Climbed Kit Carson Peak's north ridge (class 4) from Willow Creek trailhead and descended over Challenger Point via standard route.

~13 hours, ~7000 ft vertical gain, not sure how many miles exactly, but too many. v_v


----------



## millenniumman75

senkora said:


> Climbed Kit Carson Peak's north ridge (class 4) from Willow Creek trailhead and descended over Challenger Point via standard route.
> 
> ~13 hours, ~7000 ft vertical gain, not sure how many miles exactly, but too many. v_v


30 years as of January - that's correct. I remember where I was when I heard about it. Fifth grade lunchroom - I was working washing plates and tables (everybody had to do it, but they got a free lunch). It was during fourth grade lunch that I was told. We wouldn't fly the next shuttle until September 1988.

It'll be 30 years this coming April for Chernobyl, too.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday I walked about 3 miles : then later did 200 squats and then 3 sets of 10 standing lunges


----------



## a degree of freedom

millenniumman75 said:


> 30 years as of January - that's correct. I remember where I was when I heard about it. Fifth grade lunchroom - I was working washing plates and tables (everybody had to do it, but they got a free lunch). It was during fourth grade lunch that I was told. We wouldn't fly the next shuttle until September 1988.


It was before I could have understood anything, yet I still somehow can't think about it without strong emotion and risk of tears. All just from images. And I guess because they are heroes.


----------



## millenniumman75

senkora said:


> It was before I could have understood anything, yet I still somehow can't think about it without strong emotion and risk of tears. All just from images. And I guess because they are heroes.
> 
> There is a Columbia Point as well on the other side of Kit Carson named as a memorial to the crew of Columbia. (It was rather beyond what I could endure in a day though to scale it.)


Columbia was scary. It was the last time I was in Florida, too. I was down there for my cousin's wedding. She was married the day of the tragedy - February 1, 2003. I was within 90 minutes of Cape Canaveral, where it was supposed to have landed. My cousin's sister and her husband were just there the day before. We got Sunday newspapers from West Palm Beach as memorials.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran 5miles with the dog, with 2 small stops in between due to stomach cramps.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yestaerday: tricep dips and knee push ups and some standard push ups

today I walked over 3 miles and I will do backpack weighted calf raises and maybe start sit ups later


----------



## NewDawn

I did 45 minutes cycling plus bench press, dumbbell curls, tricep extensions, wrist curls, hammer curls, chin-ups and a few squats and calf raises.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran on the treadmill for 30mins.


----------



## JH1983

Squats with knee wraps 4x3, touch and go bench press 5x4, close-grip incline bench press 5x6.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday I just did bicep exercises until failure and then some knee push ups : got a good pump going 

today i walked 4 miles


----------



## Kevin001

Ran 45mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## JH1983

Yesterday: Rack pulls 4x3, J. M. Press 5x6 and lever rows 4x6.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday ... tricep dips and 4 mile walk.

today was 250 squats and 30 standing lunges for each leg


----------



## a degree of freedom

Yesterday, hiked from Marble to Crystal, a ghost town, to see the Crystal Mill. *8 mi, 4 hr, 850 ft elevation gain*. Probably not exactly exercise, but that's what I did.

Today, hiked up Castle Peak, and made the easy traverse to Conundrum Peak. *12 mi, 9 hr, 4800 ft elevation gain*.

This is the Crystal Mill. It's kind of iconic and it gets photographed a lot. Since it was built in 1892, it's still standing only because it gets some help every now and then to keep it from falling apart (more). I also hiked into the ghost town proper, though maybe half the structures have been restored and serve as summer homes to like 8 people. One guy invited me in from the rain and gave me hot coffee and talked about his experience there, which was really heartwarming to me. Since it was raining by then though, I didn't get any pictures of Crystal itself. There wasn't a lot to see though. I wish I had gone a little later in the year to capture it with fall colors. Oh well.









I would have liked to show you a typical yard in Marble, CO, since the residents like to decorate them with chunks of marble, some carved into beautiful sculptures, some just huge rocks, but the rock is beautiful itself, if seeming out of place, and rock from the quarry there was used for example to clad the exterior of the Lincoln Memorial. It's basically the town's only industry, I guess except for sculptors, so I guess you'd be a fan too if you lived there. This is from a gallery in town.









It was overcast on Castle Peak and began to snow.









And here is a Pika I saw on Conundrum! (It's there, I promise.) They're so hard to capture. They dart around endlessly, and kind of blend in besides.


----------



## escape reality

Nithng that counts as exercise, just a bit of walking, havent exercised properly in about 3 days. No motivation. Hope to start again tomorrow


----------



## JH1983

Squats 4x3, bench press 4x7, close-grip bench press 6x5.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today about 4 mile walk

earlier just push ups and knee push ups and chest fly's


----------



## Cmasch

Deadlift, BB Row, Chinups, DB row, DB curls.


----------



## shygymlover

leg extensions superset with squats 
walking lunges with barbell superset with split squats 
lunges superset with leg press 
calf raises 
5 min jog on tredmill 
legs burning now


----------



## DerrickOdea

I do jog and a long walk, it is my routine. It feels good and fresh.


----------



## shygymlover

squat and deadlift supersets
leg extensions and hack squat superset s
leg curls and seated calf raise supersets 
supersets to failer of russian twist and knee to elbows


----------



## a degree of freedom

Ran 4 mi. well, yesterday I guess


----------



## Blue Dino

5 mile run with the dog. 5 sets of 20 pushups.



senkora said:


> And here is a Pika I saw on Conundrum! (It's there, I promise.) *They're so hard to capture.* They dart around endlessly, and kind of blend in besides.


Pretty cool how they blend in. Hope you bring enough pokeballs next time.


----------



## Potato Girl

i did some hip thrusts, hb squats, romanian deadlifts, front squats and finished up with some band work clamshells, seated abductors etc to burn out the glutes. ive been skipping upper body day though lol rip ..


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday I did bicep things 

today I walked about 4 miles am gonna do squats then standing lunges then after this i will finish with sit-ups


----------



## zomb

Does it count if I did 6 hours without sitting down and moving back and forth, lifting several heavy boxes of oil up 2 flights of stairs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## P1e2

Walked 20-30 mins and then 10 min workout routine with two 5 lb weights.


----------



## shygymlover

incline bench press with cable rows superset 
deadlifts with pushups superset 
weighted burpees weighted core rows and crunches supersetted


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

8 miles on the stationary bike, some rowing, little bit of the chest and incline press. Usual stuff.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yestarday about a 4 mile walk

then regular push ups ( Im slowly getting strionger) then a whole pile of knee push ups when i was too tired to do any more regular pushups

then sit ups


----------



## Kevin001

Random ab exercises.


----------



## firestar

I ran three miles. I was a bit frustrated with my pace since I was about a minute per mile faster on Monday. But I still enjoyed it. The weather was beautiful and I had a good rhythm. It felt natural enough that I was able to focus on a podcast about police dogs, so that was a bit of an improvement. 

My legs were so sore that I only ran twice last week. They probably need a bit more time to heal.


----------



## reaffected

firestar said:


> I ran three miles. I was a bit frustrated with my pace since I was about a minute per mile faster on Monday. .


I feel you here. I always get flustered when I'm even seconds or so slower than the last time I ran per mile. I'm only doing 2.5 miles here currently but it's all hills and humidity (baaaad humidity fluctuates from 70-95%) so I try not to be too hard on myself. What is the running like in Virginia? How is the humidity there?

I'll do another 2.5 miles tonight and I've already completed 80 kickbacks and 80 bridge pulses. I'll slowly up those throughout the month.

Dodge 'helping' me as he isn't allowed on the mat but _has to be right there:









_


----------



## Cmasch

BB bench press, Overhead Press, Db bench press, Dips , Tri-extension.


----------



## Andre

Cmasch said:


> BB bench press, Overhead Press, Db bench press, Dips , Tri-extension.


How did it go? I think I know what overhead press is but I don't know the difference between BB and Db. I don't know what the other two things are, either.


----------



## Cmasch

Rufus said:


> How did it go? I think I know what overhead press is but I don't know the difference between BB and Db. I don't know what the other two things are, either.


It went awesome, thanks. I've seen really good results the last couple of months. I do a push, pull, legs, routine. Today wash push day. I start with Barbell bench press(bb) 3x5, Overhead Press 3x5, Dumbbell bench press(db) 3x8, Dips 3x8 I have a dip station it's basically 2 parallel bars you just lower yourself down with your arms and push yourself back up. Triceps Extension 3x8 I take 2 dumbbells sit on a bench, lower them behind neck almost touching the back of the shoulders and bring them back up using your triceps.


----------



## reaffected

Ran my 2.5 miles. Fell..._almost _on my face. My wrist is _mostly _okay >< TBF, it was dark and there was a sign laying sideways on the sidewalk, I was too busy looking over for cars. -_-

Still made good time and finished my run


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^^^ LOL I love that pic its like the internet sensation people use when they did good 

i only walked 2 1\2 miles today cause i felt tired


but i have woken up now and done bicep dumbbells till failure... then .. push ups till failure then knee push-ups after that ..... till failure 
Lots-a failure on my part ( but good failure )

then went through and scrutinized my torso in the mirror ... pleased at the pump up .


----------



## firestar

reaffected said:


> I feel you here. I always get flustered when I'm even seconds or so slower than the last time I ran per mile. I'm only doing 2.5 miles here currently but it's all hills and humidity (baaaad humidity fluctuates from 70-95%) so I try not to be too hard on myself. What is the running like in Virginia? How is the humidity there?
> 
> I'll do another 2.5 miles tonight and I've already completed 80 kickbacks and 80 bridge pulses. I'll slowly up those throughout the month.
> 
> Dodge 'helping' me as he isn't allowed on the mat but _has to be right there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


The humidity isn't not too bad since I run in the morning. Haha, I hate hills! Especially ones with a slight slope. They take forever and they tire me out.

Cute dog!


----------



## samiisprink

4 mile run and body weight strength training in my room


----------



## Hildegard1991

*excercise everyday*

This morning I did one of my 1/2 hr exercise dvd's. I do one five days a week. The other two days I lift free weights. I also make sure to lead an active lifestyle in other ways by biking or walking as a means of transport and moving in some way every hour.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

3rd day of T25 Alpha. Total Body Circuit. Kinda brutal. ouch


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i walked about 5.5 miles today and took over 13000 steps to do so

now I have done 250 squats and 3 x 10 standing lunges each leg then 3 x 20 situps


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

Day Four of T25 Alpha! I can't recommend this enough, Im loving this program!!!


----------



## Kevin001

A quick 30mins. on the treadmill.........getting close to my goal weight :banana.


----------



## ChocolateSoda

I ran 15 miles then went to the gym. It's the only thing that helps burn off excess energy.


----------



## reaffected

firestar said:


> The humidity isn't not too bad since I run in the morning. Haha, I hate hills! Especially ones with a slight slope. They take forever and they tire me out.
> 
> Cute dog!


I'm the opposite. I prefer a slight slope over steep inclines any day. Reason just being I like the prolonged cool down after rather than instant. I can also control my pace better going down to keep my core in check rather than rag-dolling it (I know you know what I mean!) XD Or you've at least seen others do it. Fortunately humidity is getting better here, finally feeling like fall.

I admire you morning people! That's awesome  And thank you, he's also my running partner: perfect one- never complains, I get to listen to my music, keeps on guard for me, heels at my pace then just conks out after all happy.



KILOBRAVO said:


> i walked about 5.5 miles today and took over 13000 steps to do so
> 
> now I have done 250 squats and 3 x 10 standing lunges each leg then 3 x 20 situps


No push-ups? Awe  Keep it up, more updates pls!



Kevin001 said:


> A quick 30mins. on the treadmill.........getting close to my goal weight :banana.


eeeee!!!! Congrats Kevin! How close are you?

For me: today I did 2.5 miles hills again and overly paced myself (lol), that's a first for a while. Could've pushed out an extra half mile I suppose. Progress I guess. Though I made up for it in time towards the end kicking into high gear. Then 100 kicksbacks. 100 bridge pulses.

Yesterday was just 100 kickbacks and I got distracted from doing bridges. ><


----------



## Kevin001

reaffected said:


> eeeee!!!! Congrats Kevin! How close are you?


About 10 more lbs to go .


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> No push-ups? Awe  Keep it up, more updates pls!


well that was sunday just passed I did all that

I have done tricep dips bicep curls the other day and push ups then knee push ups then sit ups in the days following sunday

I find i feel guilty if I take a day off LOL


----------



## quewezance

Did my early morning jog before school, it was kind of drizzling rain but thats how i like it.


----------



## reaffected

Kevin001 said:


> About 10 more lbs to go .


Congrats! So close! It'll be gone before you know it.



KILOBRAVO said:


> well that was sunday just passed I did all that
> 
> I have done tricep dips bicep curls the other day and push ups then knee push ups then sit ups in the days following sunday
> 
> I find i feel guilty if I take a day off LOL


I get like that. After composing myself from too much drink the following day I was already pushing myself for run just because I felt too damn guilty not too. >< And pfffff, erryday is push-up day. I kid, I kid! /ducks

I give myself light days instead, how I rationalize it anyway.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> Congrats! So close! It'll be gone before you know it.
> 
> I get like that. After composing myself from too much drink the following day I was already pushing myself for run just because I felt too damn guilty not too. >< And pfffff, erryday is push-up day. I kid, I kid! /ducks
> 
> I give myself light days instead, how I rationalize it anyway.


 well today I planned to do " only" 100 squats and then 30 lunges.
I did the 2 x 50 squats ... then felt it wasn't enough and did 150. then the 3 x 10 lunges... then another 25 squats. LOL

then more sit ups than I intended .... LOL. enthusiasm or guilt or obsession or motivation? not sure haha

I always try to make sure I target the muscle group at least every other day.... and give it at least 2 days to recover


----------



## shygymlover

pyramid sets of legpress and cruncehs 
pyramid sets of squats and cable crunches 
calf raises seated standing and planks


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday was about 4 miles walking 

then bicep stuff later on that day

want to do plank and situps later


----------



## firestar

I did my usual three miles. Actually, 3.14 but who's counting? My pace was better. I've been making a real effort to eat more the past few days. I've been feeling much stronger and less hungry, which has probably helped. Hoping to gain some muscle and get faster.


----------



## ShakiraShakira

Lat pulldowns, squats, barbell rows. I normall do way more but I went heavy on the squats and started getting light headed, yawning etc. I learned by now my warning signs to stop.


----------



## herk

just went running/walking, ran for longer than last time and did more laps around the trail so progress!


----------



## The Crimson King

4 miles on the exercise bike with some added resistance. It has a dial to add more or less resistance but no indication as to how much exactly.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran some more on the treadmill........about 20mins.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday I did 700 calf raises with some extra Kg's in a backpack

then about 4 or 5 sets of 10 full pushups 

today I walked about 3 miles


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Sixty minutes on my exercise bike, thirty push-ups and three sets of lifting 20 pound dumbbells. Easing my way back into exercise till it becomes a habit again then I'll bump up the activity, like more time on the bike, heavier dumbbells and sets of push-ups. I work out from home if anyone has any tips though I'm considering joining a gym spring if I'm more comfortable going out by then.


----------



## meepie

Hey you exercisers, I would love for you to take my survey so we are not so biased on the non exerciser side:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/link-between-exercise-and-depression-survey-1602593/


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Sixty minutes on my exercise bike, thirty push-ups and three sets of lifting 20 pound dumbbells.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Ten miles on the bike, some rowing, chest and incline press, ten minutes on the stair machine.


----------



## The Crimson King

Upper body exercise using free weights and resistance bands for 45 minutes and then cardio on the exercise bike for 2 miles. I'm going to try and start leg day tomorrow, I've only been doing upper body and using the bike up until now. I had to raise the weight bench up today with some thick pieces of wood because my legs are to long to use it properly.


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of ab exercises.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday I did a walk aof about 4 miles 

then I did tricep dips that i lost count


----------



## reaffected

Slippin Jimmy said:


> Sixty minutes on my exercise bike, thirty push-ups and three sets of lifting 20 pound dumbbells. Easing my way back into exercise till it becomes a habit again then I'll bump up the activity, like more time on the bike, heavier dumbbells and sets of push-ups. I work out from home if anyone has any tips though I'm considering joining a gym spring if I'm more comfortable going out by then.


You know how ****ing proud of you I am for this. Even though I think you can settle that down to 30 min aerobic and still get what you need.  135 BPM! I still find it humorous you considering _this _easing back into exercise. ;D



KILOBRAVO said:


> yesterday I did a walk aof about 4 miles
> 
> then I did tricep dips that i lost count


How did you lose count? XD Only you...only you...too much fun?



meepie said:


> Hey you exercisers, I would love for you to take my survey so we are not so biased on the non exerciser side:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/link-between-exercise-and-depression-survey-1602593/


Will do.

I, myself, ran 3 miles yesterday in 23 minutes. I'm pretty proud of that considering the hills! 120 kickbacks and I didn't do the bridges D: Tonight I will. Apparently all this time I said 2.5 miles, it was actually 3 miles. Oops, oh well. I'm happy with my progress so far just gotta keep on.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^ yay. you must run faaasst. . high rep excersise too. I'm glad.

well I did pushups today and I lost count there. lol. I did sets of 10... but I lost count of the sets.... I think I did at least 6 or 7 x 10

Its the YouTube playlist to blame. listening to stuff to ease monotony of counting and for a bit of motivation... causes me to lose count.

then I did 3 x 20 full sit ups .. with no music... didn't lose count : p


----------



## P1e2

Walked about 3-3.5 miles and 3-5 mins of jogging. Was able to walk my dog 1.5 miles or so and that was fun. My dog and I need to get outside each day since we are both inside pretty much all day with me at work 8 hrs per day at the computer and my dog patiently waiting for his walk each day. Need to do core strength exercise more too.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran some more on my treadmill about 30mins.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

just squats then lunges..... untill legs numb ... lol.


----------



## Kevin001

More running......I'm getting leaner and leaner.


----------



## dave060

About to do a 30 - 40 minute calisthenics strengthbuilding workout, using a Youtube video as a guide. Trying to gain weight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday walked about 3 miles and tricep dips until failure

today walked over 3 miles and will be doing calf raises and situps later


----------



## reaffected

P1e2 said:


> Walked about 3-3.5 miles and 3-5 mins of jogging. Was able to walk my dog 1.5 miles or so and that was fun. My dog and I need to get outside each day since we are both inside pretty much all day with me at work 8 hrs per day at the computer and my dog patiently waiting for his walk each day. Need to do core strength exercise more too.


!!!! That's awesome. Are you just starting to get back into running? I was like that too with both my dog and I inside all the time. It's _sooo _much more fun and rewarding having him out there with me. Hikes or runs and it's good for him. Any idea on what core strength exercises? I tried doing things like banana (the pain is real) and dabbling in Yoga but couldn't get it to stick.



Kevin001 said:


> More running......I'm getting leaner and leaner.


Congrats Kevin ^_^ Hitting your stride? It gets easier yea?



dave060 said:


> About to do a 30 - 40 minute calisthenics strengthbuilding workout, using a Youtube video as a guide. Trying to gain weight.


Is this where you use your own body's weight as resistance?



KILOBRAVO said:


> yesterday walked about 3 miles and tricep dips until failure
> 
> today walked over 3 miles and will be doing calf raises and situps later


I ran 3 miles yesterday  However, imma bout to start those dips you mentioned. See how that goes. How do you keep all this organized? Do you have an excel sheet for all the different workouts/reps/sets you do O_O I would probably need one :rofl

Yesterday was ran 3 miles 120 kickbacks 0 bridges (slacking here), day before-absolutely nothing (heh), Friday ran 3 miles 120 bridges, 120 Kickbacks, Thursday ran 2.8 miles 120 kickbacks 0 bridges.


----------



## Sloqx

I just did 5 sets of deadlifts, about 10-12 reps each set. I should be nice and sore tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

reaffected said:


> Congrats Kevin ^_^ Hitting your stride? It gets easier yea?


Yeah, as long as I'm consistent which is the hard part.


----------



## Darktower776

Dumb bells for biceps and then shoulders.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> I ran 3 miles yesterday  However, imma bout to start those dips you mentioned. See how that goes. How do you keep all this organized? Do you have an excel sheet for all the different workouts/reps/sets you do O_O I would probably need one :rofl
> 
> Yesterday was ran 3 miles 120 kickbacks 0 bridges (slacking here), day before-absolutely nothing (heh), Friday ran 3 miles 120 bridges, 120 Kickbacks, Thursday ran 2.8 miles 120 kickbacks 0 bridges.


oh good luck with dips. you'll feel it in the triceps . plus... you can vary the easiness or difficulty of the excersise by changing how far you place your feet from you.

aw. no XL. sheet.... I just remember what I did and try to have at least a 2 day break between the targeted muscle group.

today I did bicep.stuff. light weight to warm up. then heavier weight 15 kg curls. 
then I did plank pull ups. !!! new excersise now. just set up a iron bar to do work biceps. gee.... they are much more a challenge for biceps..

all this in was very very tempted to do pushuos... but I had to refrain cause its only a day since I did about 60 pushups LOL ( keep vigilant on recovery times)


----------



## JH1983

Competition bench press
Deadlift
Seated overhead press
Two count paused squats


----------



## MCHB

Been getting more of a brain workout than anything lately, lol. Did about 6 hours of math questions today!

Really been dogging in the physical exercise department lately; think I've gotten out biking twice in the past month. I should probably get back into it, lol...


----------



## Kevin001

Standard pushups, dumbbell curls, arnold presses, dips, and some rear delt raises.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I pulled my weiner for alittle bit.

Got a full body workout going,

I sprained my wrist although, 

So I'll be out of commission for the whole off session unfortunately ;(


----------



## reaffected

@KILOBRAVO

This is waaaaaaaaaaaay too complicated and now you are adding more.... O_O Confusing a bit










60 pushups is _amazing. _Keep it up!!! Also do keep confusing me with all these new workouts and plank sit ups? See, I've already forgotten XD

Sigh lets see. Yesterday I didn't run because my left knee was acting up so I took a day and did 200 kickbacks, only 80 bridges though and I kinda didn't do the tricep dips. Oops? ops

Today was ran 3 miles, 120 kickbacks and 120 bridges back to normal. Humidity was a big factor in the run plus careful with knee so 24 min instead of 23. I'm not sweating it, well I was but not anymore >> heh


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Forty minutes on my exercise bike, thirty push-ups and three sets of lifting twenty pound dumbbells fifteen times. I really feel I need more though.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

GotAnxiety said:


> I pulled my weiner for alittle bit.
> 
> Got a full body workout going,
> 
> I sprained my wrist although,
> 
> So I'll be out of commission for the whole off session unfortunately ;(


Hang in there, soldier.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> @KILOBRAVO
> 
> This is waaaaaaaaaaaay too complicated and now you are adding more.... O_O Confusing a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 pushups is _amazing. _Keep it up!!! Also do keep confusing me with all these new workouts and plank sit ups? See, I've already forgotten XD


LOL well thanks But its in sets of 10 remember not 60 or 70 in one go LOL

I suppose my goal is to eventually get strong enough to do 100 in one session but well see I'm am making slow progress

I use dumbbells as handles though when doing these its much easier on the wrist

plank pull ups are quite a challenge just started these using an iron pole I set up to pull on :again its just to add variety to the muscle group worked

Aww please try the dips tho I think you'll like those 
EDIT

exerciser today

helped a friend break up a small concrete coal shed with sledgehammer 

then at home 5 x 10 triceps dips

then 4 x 20 full sit ups


----------



## reaffected

*I'm exhausted!*

After therapy decided to hit up the mountain for a hike and take some videos, saw _many many _deer.










because I can ^^

It's a bit over a mile up (ran off and on) then a mile down (which I fully ran that part). After I wasn't done. Ran for 10 minutes. Drove home _then _ran two miles at a decent clip. No kickbacks or bridges today. Too tired. Sleep want.

okay maybe ....50 bridges and 50 kickbacks.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^^^^ lol. see. ??

it gets a hold of ya... . you get guilty if you don't do anything lol.. i know.... 


yesterday I walked about 4 miles.

then later did squats and standing lunges. 

today I'm gonna do bicep dumbbell stuff and plank pull ups ... then sit ups .


----------



## reaffected

Kevin001 said:


> Standard pushups, dumbbell curls, arnold presses, dips, and some rear delt raises.


You're going to ridiculously in shape at this rate! ^_^ I believe so anyway! I'm looking forward to Kevin updates.

@*KILOBRAVO*

Yes, yes it is. However, I've been so busy it's just squeezing it in now. I ran 3 miles today in the cold rain (wasn't as bad as I anticipated) and went to a new trail that I've only been over once before. Only a couple cyclists about.

I'm proud because it was before dark so I'm getting out there during daylight and able with less heat to do so! Then finishing up my 120 kickbacks and 120 bridges. Tired...very.


----------



## Kevin001

reaffected said:


> You're going to ridiculously in shape at this rate! ^_^ I believe so anyway! I'm looking forward to Kevin updates.


Thanks, but I'm not as consistent as I should be. Better than nothing though.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today walked about 3 and a half miles

just done 11 sets of 10 push-ups using the dumbbells on the floor as handles ( 110) a record yaay! considering months ago I struggled to even do one set of 10 I am happy with this progressing 

still taking 4g creatine every day this is now week 10 of that


----------



## Farideh

Went for a one hour brisk walk this morning. You would think the heat is over because it's already autumn, but no. It's still there. Who am I kidding...I live in the desert.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran on the treadmill for 30mins. I got a nice little sweat. 8 more lbs till I reach my goal weight.


----------



## samiisprink

Upper body training all workouts to failure and 2 mile run


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3;85 mile walk

200 tricep dips

450 calf raises with 10kg extra weight in a backpack


----------



## reaffected

Farideh said:


> Went for a one hour brisk walk this morning. You would think the heat is over because it's already autumn, but no. It's still there. Who am I kidding...I live in the desert.


Oh man, try humid heat! Trade please?! It is _still_ going on. My lungs wish to burst despite that fact that I can speak easily within 10 seconds of stopping.



Kevin001 said:


> Ran on the treadmill for 30mins. I got a nice little sweat. 8 more lbs till I reach my goal weight.


Much 'random' love and support for you ....you'll get that lol. You're so close, it'll be exciting once you reach it- celebrate with cheesecake! Maybe >>



samiisprink said:


> Upper body training all workouts to failure and 2 mile run


Is to failure where your arms start shaking and you drop the weights? I've experienced that. Same thing?



KILOBRAVO said:


> 3;85 mile walk
> 
> 200 tricep dips
> 
> 450 calf raises with 10kg extra weight in a backpack


That's awesome! My next goal is to add 5-10 pound weights for kickbacks and donkey kicks. Perhaps even on my hikes like I was doing before. I need to get some cheap free weights >> I'm excited at the prospect of progress I can do with the weights. I feel I need more of a challenge than just my own leg weight.

Oh yea my exercises: ran 3 miles in the rain at 24:30 and another 3 miles today in the drizzle at 24:20. No KBs ect yesterday but my normal 120 for both kicks and bridges today.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

I sat on a chair. Should be good for my ***.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran 5.3 miles. Saw some jets fly by above the sunset, at the end of the run. What a nice treat  !


----------



## DerrickOdea

Today I walked about 3miles then simple muscle stretch exercise...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

walked 3 and half miles today

at home later

50 then 50 then 50 then 30 squats ( 180)

then 2 x 10 standing lunges

then 3 x 25 full sit ups 

(phew) LOL


----------



## Kevin001

Standard push ups, dumbbell curls, arnold presses, rear delt flys, and some weighted planks.


----------



## reaffected

200 kickbacks and 200 bridge pulses yesterday.

23:50 min 3 mile today and a short hike.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@reaffected.

wow 200 of each.  isn't that a record for you ?

this thread is good for encouragement and motivation.


----------



## scooby

I did hammer curls. That's it. It was meant to be rest day, but I had to do them in class.


----------



## fairy12

gotta start running!


----------



## samiisprink

reaffected said:


> Is to failure where your arms start shaking and you drop the weights? I've experienced that. Same thing?


yea like when your arms are so tired that you literally can't lift it again.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> Is to failure where your arms start shaking and you drop the weights? I've experienced that. Same thing?


yes especially with push ups : i have found with those ''failure '' can come rapidly like after a good number have been achieved when it felt like you were motoring along

recently with plank pull-ups you really feel it in the biceps oooooo

yes the trembling is the sign of overloading and its like hell trying to push out one more rep then you know you have to rest it


----------



## cat001

Aqua spin (cycling in the pool)


----------



## KILOBRAVO

lazy day

only did 15 sets of 10 tricep dips


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a walk of just under 4 miles

6 sets of 10 pushups

3 x 25 full situps


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Sixty minutes on my exercise bike, 30 push-ups and three sets of lifting 20 pound dumbbells.

Operation: "Stop being a lazy ***" is in full effect starting today.


----------



## JH1983

Hit a paused bench press PR yesterday of 325lbs. I wasn't even planning on it since I was on my lunch break from work, but I was feeling good and went for it.






Also did some chin ups, dumbbell press and dumbbell rows.


----------



## reaffected

KILOBRAVO said:


> @*reaffected* .
> 
> wow 200 of each.  isn't that a record for you ?
> 
> this thread is good for encouragement and motivation.


Nah, but we talked about it already. I was doing something of 250-275 before when I was focused on just that. Agreed! Why I :heart it.



fairy12 said:


> gotta start running!


I support this ^_^



samiisprink said:


> yea like when your arms are so tired that you literally can't lift it again.


Okay thanks, I've felt that before. Wasn't sure if I was overdoing it at that time or if that was a goal...to push to failure.



cat001 said:


> Aqua spin (cycling in the pool)


O_O I've never seen this! I'm intrigued! _very._



Slippin Jimmy said:


> Sixty minutes on my exercise bike, 30 push-ups and three sets of lifting 20 pound dumbbells.
> 
> Operation: "Stop being a lazy ***" is in full effect starting today.


Proud of you, don't stop! *sings don't stop belieevin*

I did nothing today (for exercise). I'm de-stressing (it's a word now) from hectic week.

I overloaded myself yesterday. Hiked quickly up in 80 degree weather- 1 mile top of mountain, ran down it within 7 minutes (just have to be careful not to rag-doll or run over anyone lol). However, I wasn't done yet. Decided _to then _do a 20 minute run on trails with hills through the woods. Roughly 2 more miles of running. Slight knee soreness after so took today off to be safe. I did get distracted by cute deer. Can't help it D: Dog was nonplussed.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Captain's Log, Day 2 of Operation "stop being a lazy ***". Despite severe depression I've done another sixty minutes on my exercise bike, 30 push-ups and three sets of lifting 20 pound dumbbells. I must stay consistent. I must stay strong for myself. Kiss my *** depression.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ congrats.

Weighted squats, deadlifts, bridges/hip thrusts, and kickbacks.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I did 700 calf raises with extra 10 kg of weight in a backpack. ( in sets of 100). 

and this was supposed to be a rest day LOL


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Captain's Log, Day 3 of Operation "stop being a lazy ***". The Captain is riddled with anxiety and depression but he's trying to hang in there. Another sixty minutes on his exercise bike, 30 push-ups and three sets of lifting 20 pound dumbbells. He is pondering whether he should rest tomorrow or continue. His body does not ache yet but he is tired. He will go into his private quarters and give it some thought.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today. 3 mile walk.

then bicep curls with weights. then plank pullups. (4 x 10). biceps really pumped biceps up.

then 3 x 25 full sit ups.


----------



## reaffected

*Misakes were made ((*



Kevin001 said:


> *bridges/hip thrusts, and kickbacks.*


THIS IS WHAT I DO. Sorry, excited me to see someone else doing it :squeeze
@Slippin Jimmy

Doesn't ache, keep going.... imo



KILOBRAVO said:


> then bicep curls with weights. then plank pullups. (4 x 10). biceps really pumped biceps up.


What's a plank pullup? Too lazy to google but not lazy enough to not type this.

--------------------------------------

Me...I had a _slight _accident...

[spoiler=very mild injury pics]



























[/spoiler]

Basically tank me is running down a mountain at a _bit more _than cruising altitude when I realize oh ****! foot slipped as the ground/rocks/dirt is still wet from rain and I'm on a relatively steep incline wearing my _old _shoes which have little traction. You know that point when you realize...

_Captain, this ship is going down!

_Left knee first then right knee on large rock then wrists fly forwards hit some rocks (I got those out later) and the piece de resistance- my upper arm/shoulder slams the ground and I slide. Dirt everywhere sticking to sweat, possibly lotion, okay both. Anyway! Ladies in front stopped when they heard the crash and unsteady landing. I pull earbuds out, tell them I'm okay and _keep running._ Important point is, I finished my run 

Sitting on the bench after with SA this guy comes up to adjacent bench looks over surprised (around my age) and is "Wait, are you OKAY?" lol. I just tell him "Yea, I ate it." We chat for a bit about running, trail, falling ect and off to homeland. He gave me a nice compliment about how calm and collected I seemed about it all. I guess a double compliment for us with SA.

Well, that was my workout yesterday. 1 mile hike up decent clip and a near complete run down. I had plans to run another 2-3 miles at home but :lol realized no, that isn't happening.


----------



## harrison

I'm going for a walk plus I started to eat much more sensibly and have already lost some weight.


----------



## Omgblood

2nd time doing block pulls last night. Still getting used to them. 4 inches I think. 97% of my max off the floor for sets of 2 beltless strapless. Grip is starting to fail with chalk.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

1 hour jogging. Feels so good and refreshing. Consistently helps with anxiety as well as other psychological issues.:smile2:


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> What's a plank pullup? Too lazy to google but not lazy enough to not type this.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Me...I had a _slight _accident...


aww  well dotn worry it was great you finished the run ! I hope the Earth didnt get a bruise when energetic young ladies crash down on its surface ! 

edited

just completed 3 x 50 squats (rest) then 3 x 10 lunges then finished with 1 x 50 squats ( numb pins now )

oh and the plank pull up ---- this is a good bodyweight ex for teh bicep ( its a big step up for me just using a dumbbells) 










i dont have that metal frame but I have set up a heavy iron pole to do the pull ups off of : plus I wear thick gloves as its easier on the hands


----------



## sitalex

Pull ups.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran 4 miles with the dog. Was planning to run more when a stomach cramp cut the run short.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I have just done about 150 tricep dips

then later 3 x 25 full situps


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Day 5(1 rest day). Sixty minutes on my exercise bike, thirty push-ups and three sets of lifting twenty pound dumbbells.


----------



## Scaredypanda

I was aiming for 100 sit ups, 50 push ups and 70 of those back muscle exercise moves (not sure what they are called in English..)
Managed to do 75 sit ups, 20 push ups and all of the back muscle exercises. 
I really should've gotten up from the computer and tried harder lol.

Also did a short walk with the dog.


----------



## Outlook

Kundalini yoga. And for the first time. It scared me a little bit, because the psychological effect is so strong. It's kind of druggy.


----------



## harrison

Just walked hard for a solid hour. Up some decent hills too. Have lost a little weight which makes it so much easier.


----------



## harrison

Outlook said:


> Kundalini yoga. And for the first time. It scared me a little bit, because the psychological effect is so strong. It's kind of druggy.


Can I ask where you learn how to do that? Have always been interested too.


----------



## Outlook

don said:


> Can I ask where you learn how to do that? Have always been interested too.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Day 6(1 rest day). Sixty minutes on my exercise bike, thirty push-ups and three sets of lifting twenty pound dumbbells.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

6 to 7 sets of 10 full push ups  again I lost count a bit  hopefully in some weeks I might be able to actually to a workout with 100 push-ups

I dont do knee pushps anymore they are generally too easy : but they helped me progress to proper pushups nowadays


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Day 7 (1 rest day). Sixty minutes on my exercise bike, thirty push-ups and three sets of lifting twenty pound dumbbells.


----------



## SilkyJay

went up to the park with my best friend







and ran around till it was too hot to keep the shirt on. made sure to stay till my two bottles of water were gone.

I really need to find a new way of working out, but this will have to do for now. Felt good to get out and sweat today.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yajyklis10 said:


> went up to the park with my best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ran around till it was too hot to keep the shirt on. made sure to stay till my two bottles of water were gone.
> 
> I really need to find a new way of working out, but this will have to do for now. Felt good to get out and sweat today.


I sweat four times a week all year long. :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I just did

700 calf raises with weight in backpack

then 5 x 20 full situps ( 100) record for situps now ! yay!

got the mild tummy burn now ! 



Slippin Jimmy said:


> Day 7 (1 rest day). Sixty minutes on my exercise bike, thirty push-ups and three sets of lifting twenty pound dumbbells.


 good efforts ! consistent and consistent but

what about upping it a bit to say 40 pushups and then lift the 20 lbs for more reps or up it to 25 to 30 lbs ?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

KILOBRAVO said:


> today I just did
> 
> 700 calf raises with weight in backpack
> 
> then 5 x 20 full situps ( 100) record for situps now ! yay!
> 
> got the mild tummy burn now !
> 
> good efforts ! consistent and consistent but
> 
> what about upping it a bit to say 40 pushups and then lift the 20 lbs for more reps or up it to 25 to 30 lbs ?


Thanks  You too

I was having the exact thought. Just wasn't sure when would be a good time to up them but I suppose tomorrow would be good since I've managed to get through the week without much soreness.


----------



## SilkyJay

millenniumman75 said:


> I sweat four times a week all year long. :lol


What does this mean? do you work out 4 times a week you sweaty mongolian? I'm going to start attempting to do something 3-4 times a week rather than my current 0-1. And potentially something more strenuous than my ONE 15 lb dumbell i have. :laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75

Yajyklis10 said:


> What does this mean? do you work out 4 times a week you sweaty mongolian? I'm going to start attempting to do something 3-4 times a week rather than my current 0-1. And potentially something more strenuous than my ONE 15 lb dumbell i have. :laugh:


Yes, I try to run four times a week :lol. I have to keep my Paxil fat down. :no


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Alcadaeus said:


> I did squats and wrestled around with the couch at home.


I hope you kicked that couches as* !!


----------



## ingvarnaut

I stood out of bed, hyperventilated, dizzyness and passed out in bed again.

So thats one situp


----------



## KILOBRAVO

walked 4 miles today

then have done bicep hammer curls with 15 kg weight 

then those plank pull ups 4 sets of 10


----------



## Kevin001

Ran the treadmill for 30mins.


----------



## flyingMint

Does walking a few yards from class to class count?


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

I had to get up a few times to go to the fridge. It was intense. I could feel my calves burning.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Day 8 (1 rest day). Sixty minutes on my exercise bike, forty push-ups and three sets of lifting twenty pound dumbbells.


----------



## SilkyJay

3 sets of 20 pushups, 4 sets of 15 curls and 4 sets of 15 tricep extensions with my sole 15lb dumbell. Arms got rubbery real quick.

Plan on going out and running to the park to tomorrow to get some futbol in. Going to mix and match this cardio with more weights and hopefully add some lbs to my already thin frame. I look forward to what I can possibly accomplish. I have a slim, lanky frame that seems to made for more muscle than I'm currently sporting. I just haven't applied myself. 


Feeling motivated


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of ab exercises.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today walked 3 and a half miles


tonight I have done 11 sets of 10 pushups ! ( with 2 minute rest in between sets) yaay! a record!  

the first 7 sets were oK-ish then it just hit me at 80 OMG: those last 20 to get to 100 were really hard and very close to failure : then after that I did another 10 to really push myself 

months ago I could barely do one set of 10 ; that seemed a long long way away o the future then so I'm surely deffo gettign stronger !??

then i have done 5 x 20 full situps


----------



## kiwikiwi

I don't enjoy the traditional workout so I just swim and do water exercises and for the second part I dance traditional European folk music specially (Lezginka) a caucasus/russian dance and lose weight fast doing this..no more boring exersices


----------



## KILOBRAVO

about 3 1\2 mile walk

then 250 tricep dips


----------



## Strikn

3 kilometers of running


----------



## reaffected

*Guess who is back?!? *

My knee is finally healed (well, healed enough to run on). _*ONLY TOOK 11 DAYS . *_-____-

I challenged myself big time though so I'm feeling _very very_ proud. I chose to run in full daylight during rush hour by a busy road. I was scared but music in and I ran my full 3 miles after my 11 day break.

:yay :yay :yay It was beautiful out with the sun shining and crisp fall air. I thought my time would be horrendous but it was 8 minute miles instead of my usual low 7's. I'll get there again. Important thing is I

a). Did it in front of tons of people 
b). Broad daylight
c). Ran the full 3 miles in decent time despite everything

Happy


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> My knee is finally healed (well, healed enough to run on). _*ONLY TOOK 11 DAYS . *_-____-
> 
> I challenged myself big time though so I'm feeling _very very_ proud. I chose to run in full daylight during rush hour by a busy road. I was scared but music in and I ran my full 3 miles after my 11 day break.
> 
> :yay :yay :yay It was beautiful out with the sun shining and crisp fall air. I thought my time would be horrendous but it was 8 minute miles instead of my usual low 7's. I'll get there again. Important thing is I
> 
> a). Did it in front of tons of people
> b). Broad daylight
> c). Ran the full 3 miles in decent time despite everything
> 
> Happy


Yay! :squeeze. !!! I am glad ! :yay back out again. ! take care of knee tho!. this is good news !

as for me

I could not be arsed today but I did 200 , then 3 x 100. calf raises with extra weights

then 115 sit ups. .


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today (oct 21) was a 4 mile walk the last part uphill

then later bicep hammer curls and then plank pullps

today ( oct 22)

walked about 4 miles 

squats and standing lunges

sit ups


----------



## Kevin001

Dumbbell curls, variety of pushups, dips, shoulder presses, and some stretching with a resistance band.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

4 mile walk


then 150 pushps ( 15 x 10 ) and a rest of 2 mins between each set ( phew)


----------



## reaffected

10-20 (break)
10-21 3 miles at ~7:50 

Today 3 miles averaging 7:45 a mile. Not bad! No kickbacks or bridges yet. I'll get there again.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

KILOBRAVO said:


> 4 mile walk
> 
> then 150 pushps ( 15 x 10 ) and a rest of 2 mins between each set ( phew)


thanks for reminding me what I did yesterday  ( i was sure to hell I did situps when it was Wed I did them LOL)

doing sit ups every 2nd day slowly progressing the number achieved

today plan is triceps dips then sit-ups


----------



## Kevin001

Ran the treadmill for 30mins. and did some burpees.


----------



## Findedeux

That's pretty fast.

I don't do long distance running since it is in conflict with muscle growth.

How fast can you do one mile?



reaffected said:


> 10-20 (break)
> 10-21 3 miles at ~7:50
> 
> Today 3 miles averaging 7:45 a mile. Not bad! No kickbacks or bridges yet. I'll get there again.


----------



## reaffected

*Yay..today was better*

I fixed my calculations to be more accurate:

10-19 3 miles at 8:15
10-20 (break)
10-21 3 miles at 8:03
10-22 3 miles at 7:56
*Today: 10-23 - 3 miles at 7:39

**sucked that my hair tie came out at the start >< so had to run with long hair _everywhere_



Findedeux said:


> That's pretty fast.
> 
> I don't do long distance running since it is in conflict with muscle growth.
> 
> How fast can you do one mile?


Thank you, it's decent. I was close to 6 min miles before the 'incident.' I believe I could easily do a mile in 5 min something. When I was in middle school I broke a record for the mile at 5:20 (track surface).

Currently I run hills, side of roads, neighborhoods. Not flat. My 3 minute time would be faster on a flat track or field.


----------



## SummerRae

i've been liftin a lot 2day









#liftdafeels


----------



## KILOBRAVO

about 4 mile walk

then 6 x 100 calf raises with extra weights


----------



## scooby

Planning on setting a squat PR tonight. And a deadlift one later on in the week. Getting amped.


----------



## Steve French

scooby said:


> Planning on setting a squat PR tonight. And a deadlift one later on in the week. Getting amped.


Are you the natty god?


----------



## scooby

scooby said:


> Planning on setting a squat PR tonight. And a deadlift one later on in the week. Getting amped.


Dead and buried.



Steve French said:


> Are you the natty god?


Yes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I did. a four mile walk. some uphill and brisk

then bicep curls... plank pull ups

then situps


----------



## Darktower776

Cardio day. Did jump rope outside.


----------



## catcharay

I did an hour long walk in a national park. It was on rugged terrain with some hills.


----------



## SummerRae

i lifted kittens a few times and walked around the house, i am now using my finger muscles to type this. so trong


----------



## MCHB

45 minutes of rapier drills. Wards and lunges; the uhh...beat up old structural support never saw me coming! :duel

(high quality blurry picture, lol!)


----------



## JDsays

I did a 30 minute stair-master session at the gym today! I think the stair-master is a highly under appreciated cardio machine plus it's much easier for the knees compared to the treadmill.


----------



## reaffected

*sick but..*

I'm sick but I did manage a run 10-25 at just under 8 min for 3 miles. I held a cough-drop in my cheek but managed.



MBwelder said:


> 45 minutes of rapier drills. Wards and lunges; the uhh...beat up old structural support never saw me coming! :duel
> 
> (high quality blurry picture, lol!)


I see that...

Oh so you're back to exercising? Able to get the bike out since the move? Did you get my Skype message?



catcharay said:


> I did an hour long walk in a national park. It was on rugged terrain with some hills.


This sounds rather rewarding! I miss hikes like this. Did you get any pictures?


----------



## twitchy666

*in a flavour of losing my car insurance*

t

by not paying in time (not my fault) their lack of online payment method

hurried to fetch groceries by car so felt good.

Plan was to sprint to bank to wave renewals paperwork to beg 'em to sort me out. Visual and footwork.

I expected to be shunned: do it yourself, using phone
I had tried all weekend in frustration

woman offered to do the phone call. passed the head handle for me to confirm my personal credentials. I have to wait for results. All childish of me to need that type of support. I felt triumphant. rushed out happy to a mini mart to get bits but couldn't feel anything in my pocket. Traced my steps. Bank was nice to rescuse my wallet I left behind. That's my stressed nature

hardcore gym session 7am tomorrow, with all their amazing new suite of big toys!


----------



## reaffected

*soaking wet but*

55F_, _raining,windy,I have a_* lovely* _cold, dark but I still managed to log 3 miles at 7:50 per mile. Slightly better than last run on Sunday but I know with better weather and no sickness I'll be in better form.

I could barely see anything between the dark, reflections of wet roads, leaves from fall covering the sidewalks and rain in my eyes >< Determined, yes.


----------



## harrison

No exercise but I had a massage that made me feel like I just ran 20 miles. 

It hurts.


----------



## SummerRae

does crying count? i probably lost five lbs coz of it. fck every1 today. i need to vent and idk i wanna get drunk and im goina like gain a bunch of weight so fk u guys uu work outty people i cant even right now im just so upset and i can barely see coz its darkandim cryin and im just really supre sad now so idgaf if this is rth wrong place to rite thei idc anymore fk everyone and him he doesnt even care botu me anymroe and i still love him. why do i get fked over so much
? all these guys look for women to love and i got the one tht wanted to treat me like crap when im still beggin to come back and idk im just miserasble and this was the first link i clicked on. forgive me  cry with me too and lsoe weight


----------



## JDsays

Today was 50 minutes cardio (stationery bike + stairmaster) + leg day (light intensity) + 90 minute yoga sesh (did yoga for the first time). Yoga was more intense than I thought it would be. I had a bit of an SA moment getting introduced to the yoga instructor but I felt super calm and loose at the end of the session.


----------



## scooby

Well these weren't today, but Sunday when I hit my squat PR, it pushed me over a major milestone I was gunning for. The 1000 pound club with bench/squat/deadlift. Last night I hit my other major goal which was my number 1 priority. Reaching 200kg deadlift before new year. So this week was a good week for training for me.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Well these weren't today, but Sunday when I hit my squat PR, it pushed me over a major milestone I was gunning for. The 1000 pound club with bench/squat/deadlift. Last night I hit my other major goal which was my number 1 priority. Reaching 200kg deadlift before new year. So this week was a good week for training for me.


Congratulations! Any plans of doing a competition? New goals?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday I walked 4 miles then did pushups and sit ups at home 

today I have only done tricep dips till failure


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> 55F_, _raining,windy,I have a_* lovely* _cold, dark but I still managed to log 3 miles at 7:50 per mile. Slightly better than last run on Sunday but I know with better weather and no sickness I'll be in better form.
> 
> I could barely see anything between the dark, reflections of wet roads, leaves from fall covering the sidewalks and rain in my eyes >< Determined, yes.


well this is brave ! plus get well soon!


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> Congratulations! Any plans of doing a competition? New goals?


Thanks. No plans yet for any competitions, or thought about any new goals. But I guess next up is a 5 plate deadlift. And also getting 2.5x bodyweight deadlift, 2x squat and 1.5x bench press. I'm actually not far off the deadlift and squat, but quite a bit off bench.


----------



## Kevin001

Some ab exercises.......not bad. I have 7lbs to lose.


----------



## MCHB

reaffected said:


> Oh so you're back to exercising? Able to get the bike out since the move? Did you get my Skype message?


Been out like twice since I moved, lol. Probably going to snow within the next two or three weeks I reckon, so biking's on hold. Back to fencing drills for the time being (half an hour yesterday, 20 minutes today; forearms are killng me!).

Regarding the messages, I don't have skype or telegram on my computer, so no. You should have my e-mail address though!


----------



## reaffected

KILOBRAVO said:


> well this is brave ! plus get well soon!


Thank you. Sometimes I contemplate whether I'm brave or foolish. I like brave better? Any more dreaded sheep on your walks? :lol

This afternoon was better. Lost some traction on surfaces but my average pace was 7:33 per mile (usual 3 miles ofc). I'll get back to where I was!


----------



## catcharay

reaffected said:


> I held a cough-drop in my cheek but managed.


I've actually done that too lol



reaffected said:


> This sounds rather rewarding! I miss hikes like this. Did you get any pictures?


It was rewarding but I didn't take pics, I'm so bad like that. Hiking outdoors is the best. To me, it's a little more motivating.


----------



## Findedeux

You sound pretty darn strong.



scooby said:


> Thanks. No plans yet for any competitions, or thought about any new goals. But I guess next up is a 5 plate deadlift. And also getting 2.5x bodyweight deadlift, 2x squat and 1.5x bench press. I'm actually not far off the deadlift and squat, but quite a bit off bench.


----------



## scooby

Findedeux said:


> You sound pretty darn strong.


I'm slowly getting there.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> Thank you. Sometimes I contemplate whether I'm brave or foolish. I like brave better? Any more dreaded sheep on your walks? :lol
> 
> This afternoon was better. Lost some traction on surfaces but my average pace was 7:33 per mile (usual 3 miles ofc). I'll get back to where I was!


its brave !

today i said to myself out on my 4 mile walk : even if its pissing with rain and blowing a gale force wind in the middle of December: I am still gonna be out on these walks

i will wrap up and wear thicker clothing but the different weather makes the sensations and settings of the same route of walking different if i get soaked so what ? im going home anyway !

so getting soaked or blown around by a 70 mph wind  brave or foolish?

emm its Broolish:;p


----------



## GotAnxiety

I slept about 12 hours and ate about 7,000cal's, There's my work out for the day ; )


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked about 4 miles

then did some bicep.curls for warm up. then plank pull ups

then sit ups


----------



## Kevin001

Just ran a quick 15mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## reaffected

GotAnxiety said:


> I slept about 12 hours and ate about 7,000cal's, There's my work out for the day ; )


You are underperforming. Why stop there? Why not 13 hours or 8k calories?


----------



## MCHB

half an hour of fencing drills, or about the limit of my attention span, lol.


----------



## longtimenolove

I walk 2-3 miles every day. I need to add some weightlifting.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked about 4 miles......

then did a lot of pushups.


----------



## Findedeux

1. Squats 
2. Deadlifts-getting weaker 
3. Walking Lunge
4. Calf extensions


----------



## KILOBRAVO

nearly 4 mile walk

squats

standing lunges

situps


----------



## Kevin001

~ Dumbbell curls
~ Pushups
~ Planks 
~ Arnold press
~ Rear delt flys


----------



## GotAnxiety

reaffected said:


> You are underperforming. Why stop there? Why not 13 hours or 8k calories?


Now now now, I don't want too explode...

But I think its time to start training again..


----------



## KILOBRAVO

4;25 mile walk

then 90 plank pullups ( body rows) and added in some bicep weights curls

situps


----------



## SunnyOne

I worked on my upper body this morning (shoulders, bi's and tri's). 

Going out for a walk later for 3 - 4 miles.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran the treadmill for 30mins. Still got 7lbs to go.


----------



## SunnyOne

Good luck losing those last 7 lbs Kevin!

Today is leg day! Squats, lunges, calf raises deadlifts and more squats. No cardio today.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@SunnyOne. yay! you do the excersises I do !!

how many squats in a session ? generally I do sets of 50 (3). sometimes 4. and...... and maybe 3 x 10 standing l lunges. I do calf raises too.... but on a different day 

your leg day sound really intense ! 

PS.. oh! I see you are new here . Welcome ! well I am the SAS lion in residence LOL.


----------



## SunnyOne

HI Kilo! *waving*

Thanks for the welcome buddy!

Wow sets of 50?! That's amazing! Way to go!

I usually do 3 sets of 15 with my squats. I don't go heavy, heavy, but I'm happy with my progress!

Have a great day!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

walked about 4 miles

then did calf raises in evening. 200. , 200 then 6 x 100 = 1000 raises. ( with about extra 10 kg weights added ). 

I neglected to do the situps tho.... now I feel a bit guilty LOL


----------



## SunnyOne

Great job! 

I walked 5.1 miles this morning (had to work off my birthday cake from last night lol). Going to do a light core workout this evening.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ooo just done 3 x 50 squats : then 3 x 10 lunges than finished with about another 50 squats *rest*

then 3 x 20 sit ups :


----------



## MCHB

Did some pushups and those arm exercises you do with a chair by lowering your body down and up again (Not entirely sure what they're called, lol!), practiced some more fencing stuff; moving from defensive to offensive. I'm kicking myself for getting out of shape, but making progress slowly but surely. Had to laugh; I extended my sword arm and smoked the mirror I practice in front of with my sword, lol!


----------



## firestar

I did some core exercises for half an hour this morning (crunches, hyperextensions, and leg lifts) according to the bodyweight program I'm doing. It's the last week and I'm feeling stronger so I think I'll continue it. 

I also walked for an hour this afternoon. I'm considering getting back into running but it depends on how much time I have once I get back to work. Plus I like walking. I haven't been running in about a month and I've gained a few pounds but I look and feel better than ever.


----------



## millenniumman75

4.5 mile run


----------



## Lolathesickrose

4 mile walk with my dog and some lower body work.


----------



## Findedeux

I have been doing the same routine for about a year...so boring but cutting almost over.

Today (Upper-Body):

1. Lat Pull-down
2. Dumbbell bench press
3. Standing dumbbell shoulder press
4. Bicep Curl
5. Cable Seated Row
6. Barbell close grip bench press


----------



## twitchy666

*Dodging busy traffic & people in heavy downpour*

using my mountain bike

tough uphill to gym. All kinds of routes. Really slippery wet leaves when I can't see any tarmac. Just water flowing. I love mud & puddles

Just what I needed. Chose a heavy rain day cos other things to do on other days. High humidity 90-100% inside or outdoors - never protection I expected in an air conditioned gym. Worth the challenge of breathing.

When I walk or ride, I move quicker than anyone.

I appear a nutter in public wearing shorts. Frowns from passengers in steamy buses. And from friends too. Can't go anywhere without questions:
"Why are you wearing shorts & t-shirts?" Everyone else wrapped in boots, coats & scarves. Receptionists, supermarket checkout craggy old biddies think they're mummy telling someone how to dress...

My muscles keep me really warm. No coat or scarf.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

I did a chord exercise.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

I did a sort-of-dance thing for 5 second when a song I liked came on the radio.


----------



## MCHB

did some more dips; did some more pushups until my right shoulder got sore (it acts up sometimes) so switched to doing lunge drills. My chest is sore from yesterday, so I know what I'm doing is working, anyway!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@MBwelder those things are called tricep dips

a very good excersise for triceps using bodyweight : i hate tricep kick backs and over head extensions with dumbels so tricep dips are a welcome variant that is more challenging

strangely i just did about 20 sets of 10 of those tonight 

and I walked about 3 miles today ( it was very much pissing with rain)


----------



## MCHB

KILOBRAVO said:


> @*MBwelder* those things are called tricep dips
> 
> a very good excersise for triceps using bodyweight : i hate tricep kick backs and over head extensions with dumbels so tricep dips are a welcome variant that is more challenging
> 
> strangely i just did about 20 sets of 10 of those tonight
> 
> and I walked about 3 miles today ( it was very much pissing with rain)


Thanks for clearing that up for me! I'm trying to find and use exercises that don't involve the gym. :grin2:


----------



## KILOBRAVO

MBwelder said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me! I'm trying to find and use exercises that don't involve the gym. :grin2:


well actually they do those at they gym.... and use a bench... nd just rename them. " bench dips". LOL

but a chair.... end of a bed ... does do those dips fine ... a nd frankly much bodyweight exercising can be done at home with little equipment


----------



## MCHB

two sets of 20 Tricep Dips, two sets of pushups (12 and 13 I believe; right shoulder rotator is still sore; not as bad as it was; pretty sure it's not supposed to make popping noises when it's rotated, lol!), 25 lunges off the right foot and 25 lunges off the left foot. (fencing style, obviously!) No blade work today, but I'll make up for it by watching Zulu Dawn and the Duellists while I study for the hand tools and metallurgy test I have tomorrow!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@MBwelder LOL you and your dips  more dips than a Portuguese Tapas bar 

keep going tho 

as for me I walked just shy of 4 miles in rain and wind

then did 10 x 10 sets of plank pull ups ( body rows for biceps) threw in a few bicep curls too

then took the creatine and (yuck) vanilla protein shake

I was supposed to do at least 3 x 20 situps but i didn't wanna puke back up the protein shake HAHAHA


----------



## scorp1966

I try to do yoga everyday.


----------



## The Crimson King

Exercise bike for 5 miles and upper body free weights. I haven't been able to keep a routine because of work lately, tons of staying after hours and working on my days off etc. I'm starting to get discouraged.


----------



## harrison

A good solid hour at least of walking down on the beach this morning , then swimming in the pool.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran six miles - it was only 42F. I am still not used to the cold. I just don't want to bundle up so much, but Ohio has other plans. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> 32kg chinups x2 on wet bars not bad, one arm chin up or front lever 2k16!
> 80+ kg bodyweight


That is SICK.
Nice avatar of Neptune :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

about 150 pushups finishing the last set with knee pushups to complete the set

then 3 x 20 situps


----------



## MCHB

2 1/2 hours of filing (technically exercise, lol!), 20 tricep dips, 13 push ups, 30 left handed lunges and 30 right handed lunges; 10 in first, 10 in second and 10 in fourth respectively. Shoulder is doing better today; loosened up an doesn't pop as much! Definitely got the heart rate up! I need to start diversifying exercises though, I think! Need to add in some more stuff to the regime.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran 30 mins. on treadmill and did some dumbbell curls.......still 6lbs to go.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

walked nearly 4 miles

did about 500 calf raises at home later.... creatine and protein drink too. bleehhhh


----------



## MCHB

20 more tricep dips, two sets of 13 push ups, 30 left handed lunges, 30 right handed lunges, several more lunges without a sword in hand. Lunges, lunges lunges! My legs are all shaky now, lol.

Tomorrow I'll probably add disengages into the mix. They're always good for the forearms!


----------



## SunnyOne

I did a workout dvd and did some push ups, tricep dips and spiderman planks.


----------



## Kevin001

Just a variety of ab exercises.


----------



## cmed

*The Road Back*










Straight outta the gym. 3.8 mile run. Been living that meathead life since last winter. Time to drop a few pounds and get back in running shape. Hopefully no injury problems this time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I carried in the groceries. Then I exercised my chewing facilitator muscles and their requisite swallow make happeners. And then I bounced around on one foot like a human pogo stick. I'm done.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I did 150 tricep dips the sets of 20 were more challenges than sets of 10.

then sit ups


----------



## MCHB

KILOBRAVO said:


> I did 150 tricep dips the sets of 20 were more challenges than sets of 10.
> 
> then sit ups


You're a machine! :grin2:


----------



## KILOBRAVO

MBwelder said:


> You're a machine! :grin2:


Lol. I'll take that as a complement....: maybe the creatine is helping with the endurance but I hope the efforts will be eventually rewarded with me getting more of the body I want.

I do dips every 3rd day. making sure I rest all the muscle groups I'm training for about 3 days before targeting again.


----------



## MCHB

24 minutes of parries and disengages, 20 push ups, 20 tricep dips and 8 push ups in that order!


----------



## millenniumman75

six mile run


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday i did pushups. emm..... in sets of 10 but now i cant remember how many.. but it was well over 100.

before that was a 4 mile walk.

@MBwelder Youll LoVe this ... 



  usefull for me too

edited to add;;; just done 20,20,20,20, 10,10 reps of body rows ( plank pull-ups) ..


----------



## MCHB

KILOBRAVO said:


> yesterday i did pushups. emm..... in sets of 10 but now i cant remember how many.. but it was well over 100.
> 
> before that was a 4 mile walk.
> 
> @*MBwelder* Youll LoVe this ...
> 
> 
> 
> usefull for me too
> 
> edited to add;;; just done 20,20,20,20, 10,10 reps of body rows ( plank pull-ups) ..


Great video; thanks for sharing! I did some of the cross legged ones and uhh...they're a bit more intense, lol! :grin2:

Anyway, today I did 20 pushups, 10 cross-legged tricep dips, 50 lunges left handed and 50 right handed (no sword in hand), 15 more pushups and another 10 tricep dips.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

MBwelder said:


> Great video; thanks for sharing! I did some of the cross legged ones and uhh...they're a bit more intense, lol! :grin2:
> 
> Anyway, today I did 20 pushups, 10 cross-legged tricep dips, 50 lunges left handed and 50 right handed (no sword in hand), 15 more pushups and another 10 tricep dips.


yeah. . I think I will maybe try the elevated leg ones . ( feet on a box etc.) . it shifts the centre of weight to make the triceps do more work..

starting out I did the dips with my feet closer to me and the legs bent.... then progress to legs straight out and feet far away. ... more challenging. ... .. . that's what I do now..


----------



## MCHB

No lunges today, one of my legs is a bit sore so decided to take it easy. Practiced footwork, extensions with a step and for a change of pace I did a few Volte's as well as 15, 20 and 14 pushups. No dips today either, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran on my treadmill for 30mins.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday i walked about 3 miles

then did about 200 squats and 2 x 10 lunges

today i walked about 4 miles again and i will only be doing situps later..... this is gonna be a ''rest day' LOL


----------



## stewartmays1

beat the crap out of my indoor punch bag great fun


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of push ups, dumbbell curls, shoulder raises, arnold presses, and tricep dips.


----------



## P1e2

Not too much today & vacuumed my house, did laundry and napped, as well as binge watching my favorite show. Yesterday walked my dog 30 mins.


----------



## MCHB

a boat load of pushups; not much else today


----------



## millenniumman75

I did another six mile run.


----------



## MCHB

About 40 pushups, 40 tricep dips, a few lunges (knee is still a bit sore), and several parry, extend, step, recover drills. 

Hmmm...starting to sound like Dodgeball, lol!


----------



## hellollama

Tennis, stretches, and plenty of walking going up and down stairways. I love school.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

just did pushups in sets of 20 then 10. .... 

yesterday was sit ups only as that was rest day


----------



## firestar

I did some push-ups in the morning and then walked 2.5 miles in the afternoon. My legs are killing me since I've been walking about an hour every day.


----------



## MCHB

Several "Parry! Extend! Lunge! Recover!" drills and 3 sets of 10 pushups. Coordination is getting better.


----------



## harrison

Just a small walk on the beach today - had to slow down as I have blisters on my toes from too much running on the sand.


----------



## DerrickOdea

I did pushups, stretches, a long walk in the morning.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday was a 4 mile walk..... then ..hmm... i think it was 500 calf raises with extra weight in a backpack and holding a dumbell. then protein and before that creatine

tonight im gonna go plank pull-ups ( body rows) then maybe situps.


----------



## MCHB

More fencing drills (coordination is drastically improving!), 20, 15 and 12 pushups and 15 tricep dips. About 13 Tove Lo songs worth of exercise. I'm drenched and feel like a wet muppet!


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of squats, deadlifts, kick backs, bridges, and calf raises.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran about 5 miles with the dogs. It was subpar, stomach wasn't obeying. First time I myself exercised in almost two weeks, with busy things and all that just keeps getting in the way.


----------



## deanym

*exercise and weight management*



DreamAway said:


> What did you do for exercise today and how did it go?
> 
> I went for 60 min easy run through my local park and spent 30mins on my yoga mat afterwards. Run was good run, my legs felt injury free (yeww) & my yoga afterwards really got me up on that endorphin buzz.


I workout every day for 30 minutes, I was diaganosed with prediabietes last month i was like 190 pounds, now i am 178 pounds i am still moving on with workouts, I ride my bike, situps and mostly dance a size, clothes starting to fit so good on me it is a beautiful feeling.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today was about a 3.5 mile walk.... than later on i did a lot of tricep dips in sets of 20 and 10,.... 

yesterday was 140 plank pull ups ( body rows)


----------



## Todd124

I did about an hour of Zumba, had a quick 20 minute walk to and from the local shop.


----------



## firestar

I walked 2.5 miles. My legs have finally toughened up enough that it didn't hurt. It felt great! I might start running again. I hate the cold but I miss the rush.


----------



## P1e2

:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawnWalked my dog 50 to 60 mins and it was such a nice sunny yet cold day. Almost forgot what a sunny day looked like and today was a great day. Yes it has been pretty rainy the past week or so, but now for a few sunny days. Now I'm really tired after walking 3 miles or more. :yawn


----------



## MCHB

6 sets of 15 pushups between lunges (50 left, 50 right without sword in hand), half steps (50 left and 50 right) and footwork drills, followed by parry/lunge drills with sword in hand. Making progress!


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of ab exercises. I wanted to hit the treadmill but I didn't, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## monolo

Did some skipping and burpees, arms still a bit sore so I took it easy.


----------



## MCHB

Nothing intensive today; stop thrusts and offline attacks. Good times!


----------



## firestar

I walked 2.5 miles. My legs are better but still hurt a bit so I tried using the running shoes I got for my birthday. Hopefully that will help with the mild soreness and shin splints.


----------



## hellollama

Tennis, walking/jogging, going up and down stairs, lifting heavy laundry basket, and moving around in general


----------



## newbornmind

Did about 4 laps of my pretty small oval near my house yesterday, first formal exercise in quite a while. Gonna sign up to the gym in a few days and start boxing. Good to let some aggression out during times of stress.


----------



## stewartmays1

done some indoor punch bag workout some planks and yoga to and went for a walk to


----------



## KILOBRAVO

*800 * calf raises.....with added weight in the form of a pile of bricks in a backpack an holding a couple dumbbells ...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today was a walk of about 3.5 miles

and i have just done 12 x 10 reps of plank pullups... ( body rows) ... good pump on those arms


----------



## hellollama

Hiked on a nice trail with a good pal of mine x]


----------



## firestar

Walked about 2.5 miles today to the store. I did some shopping and then took the bus back. My legs are feeling relatively okay so hopefully the soreness has passed. 

I ran back from the bus stop. It was cold but I enjoyed it. Nothing lifts my spirits like a good walk.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, deadlifts, and glute bridges.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

calf raises with added extra weight. then sit ups


----------



## The Starry night

Skipped down the road today but had to stop cos I saw a dodgy looking bloke :/


----------



## reaffected

3 miles yesterday at 24:05 and day before at 24:50 not bad for a month out due to travel and sick.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i have walked about 3.5 miles today.... and had unexpected but somewhat pleasant interaction with another walker on the way home....so that was nice common interest

then i have done 170 pushups. 15 x 10 and a set of 20 thrown in... 

legs still a fraction sore from the recent calf raises


----------



## Kevin001

Ran on the treadmill for 30mins.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran on the treadmill and did some ab exercises. I'm determined to reach my goal weight, I'll get there (hopefully).


----------



## firestar

Push ups, pull ups using a modified set up (umbrella set across two bins ), and two other bodyweight exercises. Also walked 2.5 miles. Part of that was running. It was so warm out I couldn't help myself. 

I ate so much yesterday and today but I feel great and stronger than ever. I might double the miles I walk next week if I have the time. There's a reason they call it "runner's high."


----------



## reaffected

Yes, back down to 7 min something miles. 7:40 average pace for three miles. If I could do 6 min for three that would be.....no, but I should stop myself.

@KILOBRAVO your calf raise method is insane. If I remember correctly, bricks??! Pleasant interactions walking? Lucky, my most recent pleasant interaction was dodging a car and getting my shoe bit by a chihuahua while running -_- I suppose you weren't feeling baaaaashful or sheeeepish  eh eh, I know how much you love them? lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> Yes, back down to 7 min something miles. 7:40 average pace for three miles. If I could do 6 min for three that would be.....no, but I should stop myself.
> 
> @KILOBRAVO your calf raise method is insane. If I remember correctly, bricks??! Pleasant interactions walking? Lucky, my most recent pleasant interaction was dodging a car and getting my shoe bit by a chihuahua while running -_- I suppose you weren't feeling baaaaashful or sheeeepish  eh eh, I know how much you love them? lol


yep, as we chatted.... . its 4 bricks in a kinda satchell bag. it weighs nearly 10.kg.

ah dog bit your shoe? was it a chew-wawa ? .. sheep? meeeehhhh , ^_^

im doin skwats just now. . i have 3 x 50 to go and then lunges,


----------



## MCHB

More rapier drills tonight; had to burn off some aggression and frustration and really worked up a sweat again. Can't wait for my Federschwert (blunt long sword trainer) to get in; break up some of the monotony. 

Getting back to the point where it would be nice to have someone to practice with; alas, the closest group is like 4 hours away...


----------



## UnusualSuspect

First I did a 10 min cardio exercise - it's actually pretty neat, you don't need any equipment and it's stationary and it incorporates some strength training as well (with push ups) ...I did it later again in between the other exercises

Then endurance/strength training, some with dumbbells (I did a whole bunch of them, most while sitting or lying down, some standing though, like squats) and some that don't require equipment like pushups, pull-ups, etc. 

I should do chin ups again...the exercises I've been doing are really good, but some of the best ones come with this really awesome machine that everyone should get. Haven't been using it in a while...

I'm not used to exercising on a daily basis (regular =/= daily, as in every single day), but so far I'm really loving it. 

All at home, no gym.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

...also, everyone should have one of these in their home...*everyone*:










Provided you have enough room. It's probably even better if you could get one of those machines with adjustable weights as well, but hey, this is good enough.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I walked 3.8 miles in wind and rain... lol

then I did 7 x 100 reps of weigted calf raises
then sets of 20 of tricep dips ( bench dips) ... I lost count of the no of sets lol. maybe it was 7 or 8 

then protein and creatine...


----------



## firestar

I walked for 4.36 miles (kept track on my phone). I thought it would be terrible because it was cold and cloudy but it wasn't bad. I'm also not sore, surprisingly. That's about twice the distance that I usually walk.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

bicep curls with a weights for warm up.... then plank pullups ( body rows). despite my stomach feeling a bit off....


----------



## twitchy666

*Not much changes*

basing the day on training

getting home really pleased
warm, buzzin from loads of squats, pullups, swallowing hemp before & after

but

the rest of the day is empty

tired is good
but bored is bad

wish there was more to do than SAS


----------



## Blue2015

I went for a jog, walked the dogs and then did a medicine ball circuit. They all left me feeling good.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I walked about 4 miles

later I did lots of pushups... using knee pushups for a warm up before the first set of proper pushups. did them to failure.


----------



## Kevin001

Dumbbell curls, variety of pushups, tricep dips, arnold presses, and shoulder raises.


----------



## andbreathme

I went cycling (in cold rainy weather) for about 30 min.
Zumba and strength training: 45 min


----------



## cat001

Riding around on the bike for a few hours this morning. Was coated in mud by the time I got back, good ride!


----------



## sbcy1

DreamAway said:


> What did you do for exercise today and how did it go?
> 
> I went for 60 min easy run through my local park and spent 30mins on my yoga mat afterwards. Run was good run, my legs felt injury free (yeww) & my yoga afterwards really got me up on that endorphin buzz.


60 minutes continuous? Jeez, what is your running speed and hear rate during that?


----------



## firestar

I did some leg/core exercises in the morning. I also walked to the store and back. 

My legs are getting stronger. I should really just start running again but I can't find the motivation. Maybe next week once I turn in my papers/presentations . . .


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today was 700 calf raises ( in sets of 100) with extra weights in backpack nd holding another weight. .


----------



## KILOBRAVO

4 mile walk.

was gonna rest... but ended up doing 4 x 25 sit ups ...lol


----------



## firestar

I did some bodyweight exercises for arms according to the program in the book I have (push ups, military presses, let me ups, and let me ins). I'm determined to increase my upper body strength, even though it's going to take a long while. My plan is to buy one of those pull up bars that hangs on your door and keep trying until I manage a chin up.


----------



## anxious87

Walked fast, at the park


----------



## Kevin001

20 mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> I did some bodyweight exercises for arms according to the program in the book I have (push ups, military presses, let me ups, and let me ins). I'm determined to increase my upper body strength, even though it's going to take a long while. My plan is to buy one of those pull up bars that hangs on your door and keep trying until I manage a chin up.


yay. well I set up a iron bar and can do plank pull ups ( body rows) for biceps. Tricep dips md stndard pushups .
Body rows are maybe a Similar to the pull.up bar your talking about. but less body weight involved. So you might like.to consider those.... and bench dips ( tricep dips)
I have found the reps increase by number and strength for upper body have got improved but actually growth takes a loooong. loooong time .

still... heres me from..a few month ago. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-183382/index105.html#post1082278409

today I did 200 squats ( 4 x 50) and 2x 10 standing lunges .... creatine. before..... protein shake after


----------



## firestar

KILOBRAVO said:


> yay. well I set up a iron bar and can do plank pull ups ( body rows) for biceps. Tricep dips md stndard pushups .
> Body rows are maybe a Similar to the pull.up bar your talking about. but less body weight involved. So you might like.to consider those.... and bench dips ( tricep dips)
> I have found the reps increase by number and strength for upper body have got improved but actually growth takes a loooong. loooong time .
> 
> still... heres me from..a few month ago.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-183382/index105.html#post1082278409
> 
> today I did 200 squats ( 4 x 50) and 2x 10 standing lunges .... creatine. before..... protein shake after


I think let me ups are body rows. The book I'm using has weird terms  I do mine using an umbrella laid over storage bins.

I know it's going to take a long time because I'm a weak woman :lol But a few years ago I couldn't even run in place for five minutes without huffing and puffing. Then I lost a bunch of weight and got skinny fat. Now I'm aiming for fit and strong. I know I'll get there eventually.

Best of luck with improving your fitness! Squats and dips kill me but I'm going to keep at it


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> I think let me ups are body rows. The book I'm using has weird terms  I do mine using an umbrella laid over storage bins.
> 
> I know it's going to take a long time because I'm a weak woman :lol But a few years ago I couldn't even run in place for five minutes without huffing and puffing. Then I lost a bunch of weight and got skinny fat. Now I'm aiming for fit and strong. I know I'll get there eventually.
> 
> Best of luck with improving your fitness! Squats and dips kill me but I'm going to keep at it


wow... I hope that umbrella is strong enough !. I'm over 150lbs. so I think id break it lol
patience and perseverance are as important as the exercise and rest themselves... . you'll get there. I hope I do to . I have just a little little bit of tummy fat.. but its a lot better... and I have notices in much much less bloated after eating nowadays...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i walked 6 miles in wind and rain lol

then i have done tricep dips and push-ups later.


----------



## firestar

KILOBRAVO said:


> wow... I hope that umbrella is strong enough !. I'm over 150lbs. so I think id break it lol
> patience and perseverance are as important as the exercise and rest themselves... . you'll get there. I hope I do to . I have just a little little bit of tummy fat.. but its a lot better... and I have notices in much much less bloated after eating nowadays...


Haha, I'm 125 but it's also a pretty strong umbrella.

Yeah, my stomach isn't the best but it's also where my body stores most of its fat. Losing more weight didn't help. Even when I was borderline underweight I hated the way I looked so I'm trying to even it out a bit more by building up my arms. Plus it helps with running 

Have you lost weight? I hear skin takes some time to tighten up. My stomach looks better than it did last year and I've (intentionally) gained some weight since then.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> Haha, I'm 125 but it's also a pretty strong umbrella.
> 
> Yeah, my stomach isn't the best but it's also where my body stores most of its fat. Losing more weight didn't help. Even when I was borderline underweight I hated the way I looked so I'm trying to even it out a bit more by building up my arms. Plus it helps with running
> 
> Have you lost weight? I hear skin takes some time to tighten up. My stomach looks better than it did last year and I've (intentionally) gained some weight since then.


Emm.... no I haven't lost weight I think in terms o fat. . by tummy has a thin layer of fat. it is visible on the pic I posted but overall I hind it OK.. but its not much fat at all... but I am much less bloated nowadays. so tummy its mostly flat. I do have that V line tho.... if anything I'd want to gain a little wight as muscle... .. but you cant lose fat on a specific area.... I do sit ups as well as that strengthens core and still helps to tone that area.


----------



## Kevin001

Some fasted cardio. First time in a while.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3 mile walk

then bicep curls to warm up biceps. then hit them with 13 x 10 body rows ( record, last times failure was at 12)

then finished with 10, 10 , 5 bicep curls with 15 kg weight


----------



## firestar

Today I worked on my arms. The body rows are getting easier but they're still killer. I also walked five miles. I was tired on the way back but going there was fun.



KILOBRAVO said:


> Emm.... no I haven't lost weight I think in terms o fat. . by tummy has a thin layer of fat. it is visible on the pic I posted but overall I hind it OK.. but its not much fat at all... but I am much less bloated nowadays. so tummy its mostly flat. I do have that V line tho.... if anything I'd want to gain a little wight as muscle... .. but you cant lose fat on a specific area.... I do sit ups as well as that strengthens core and still helps to tone that area.


Yeah, I'm in almost the same situation but I also have a little loose skin from when I was overweight that makes it look worse than it really is. I hear that's normal when you lose a lot of weight. It won't ever completely go away for me but there's still a chance for yours to improve 

On the other hand, my stomach is mostly flat so I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## MCHB

lunges and advances. Experimented a bit with two handing my rapier and it seems to me that when I start practicing longsword in a few weeks, rapier lunges are easily adapted into longsword lunges.


----------



## wildmustangshadowfax

I went jogging in some hills today. My cardio sucks. x.X


----------



## Memory Motel

Going to be doing an intense sandbag workout later tonight.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

7 mile walk.


----------



## AngelaNicholson

Jogged for 4 miles, cardio, dumbbells.


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of squats, deadlifts, lounges, and hip thrusts.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@firestar.

hey , well i dont have any loose skin ... cause i have not lost lots of weight, .. emm... today i measured the height of my pull up bar and its 30 inches ( 76 cm) from the floor, and this seems a good height... yesterday i did 130 reps of it ..... that was my record and previous failure took place at 120.. intermixed with some hammer curls too.

walking is very good low impact excersise.... soon youll get used to the long walks, and you wont fel tired as much... i walk about 12 to 14 miles a week. get a pedometer app off google play for free and you can keep good record of your progress. walking is very light cardio, especially if some is up-hill.

later on its calf raises.... usually i do about 6 , 7,8 sets of 100 with added weights . i read calves need to get frequently to make em get bigger a bit.  so doing that 3 times a week now . my calves when pumped and flexed are very nearly 15 inch circumference now.... are you taking protein? i take creatine for a few month s now and the last few weeks starting protein shake a day.


----------



## firestar

Leg exercises today: side lunges, one-legged Romanian deadlifts, toyotas (basically squats where you jump in the air), and Russian twists.



KILOBRAVO said:


> @*firestar* .
> 
> hey , well i dont have any loose skin ... cause i have not lost lots of weight, .. emm... today i measured the height of my pull up bar and its 30 inches ( 76 cm) from the floor, and this seems a good height... yesterday i did 130 reps of it ..... that was my record and previous failure took place at 120.. intermixed with some hammer curls too.
> 
> walking is very good low impact excersise.... soon youll get used to the long walks, and you wont fel tired as much... i walk about 12 to 14 miles a week. get a pedometer app off google play for free and you can keep good record of your progress. walking is very light cardio, especially if some is up-hill.
> 
> later on its calf raises.... usually i do about 6 , 7,8 sets of 100 with added weights . i read calves need to get frequently to make em get bigger a bit.  so doing that 3 times a week now . my calves when pumped and flexed are very nearly 15 inch circumference now.... are you taking protein? i take creatine for a few month s now and the last few weeks starting protein shake a day.


Sorry, in my last post I meant there was still hope that your stomach would start looking better, not the loose skin that I completely understood you don't have :doh

130?! My record is 10.

But I do like walking when I have the time. My brother told me that in the Army, people either liked cardio or weightlifting. They did both for physical fitness but they usually preferred one and suffered through the other. I'm more of a cardio person but he prefers weightlifting.

I don't take protein supplements but I track how much I get. 90 grams a day this week.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> Leg exercises today: side lunges, one-legged Romanian deadlifts, toyotas (basically squats where you jump in the air), and Russian twists.
> 
> Sorry, in my last post I meant there was still hope that your stomach would start looking better, not the loose skin that I completely understood you don't have :doh
> 
> 130?! My record is 10.
> 
> But I do like walking when I have the time. My brother told me that in the Army, people either liked cardio or weightlifting. They did both for physical fitness but they usually preferred one and suffered through the other. I'm more of a cardio person but he prefers weightlifting.
> 
> I don't take protein supplements but I track how much I get. 90 grams a day this week.


well it was 13 x 10 sets lol.... with few minutes rest in between the 10's

today i walked 7 miles, and got totally soaked in a heavy downburst of rain and wind, even my underwear was soaked hahaha 

then later , i have done some tricep dips, ( didnt count) then finished with 3 x 25 situps. and i couldnt really be bothered tonight but still did it.


----------



## firestar

Today was arms, so more push ups, military presses, let me ups, and let me ins. Plus a 2.5 mile walk. Exercise is getting easier, which is good but also bad.

Also tried to do a chin up on my brother's pull up bar. I raised myself maybe an inch 



KILOBRAVO said:


> well it was 13 x 10 sets lol.... with few minutes rest in between the 10's
> 
> today i walked 7 miles, and got totally soaked in a heavy downburst of rain and wind, even my underwear was soaked hahaha
> 
> then later , i have done some tricep dips, ( didnt count) then finished with 3 x 25 situps. and i couldnt really be bothered tonight but still did it.


Haha, well that makes me feel better then.

I'm sorry but that sounds awesome :lol I got soaked in the rain maybe six years ago. It was raining so hard that complete strangers offered me a ride home out of pity but I enjoyed it


----------



## anxious87

Ab crunches, push ups, lower back flies, lower back curcl


----------



## MCHB

More rapier drills. Needed more room to move so I switched to doing it in the hallway. Presently working on advancing and then lunging, sometimes switching hand positions between the step forward and lunge. Worked up a sweat. Taking a short break at the moment, and then probably do some more. I've been slacking!


----------



## cmed

4 mile run. Times are gradually improving and I increased to two runs per week instead of one (excluding treadmill after gym workouts.) No knee problems yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Andre

Walked at least one mile and did some pull ups.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

walked about 4 miles.

later did 6 x 100 calf raises. with extra weights. kinda lazy today Lol


----------



## Kevin001

Ran 20 mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

squats...lunges. an then situps.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today was about 4 miles walk then later on many sets of pushups... lol lost count


----------



## firestar

I did some bodyweight exercises to strengthen my core and legs. I didn't walk at all, which was probably a good thing since my legs were painful most of the day.


----------



## Kevin001

Went on the treadmill for 30mins.


----------



## farfegnugen

I ran 10 miles.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> I did some bodyweight exercises to strengthen my core and legs. I didn't walk at all, which was probably a good thing since my legs were painful most of the day.


yay thats good.

do you do sit-ups and leg raises ( i havent tried leg raises )

today i walked about 5 miles

then 100, 100, 200, 200, 200 calf raises with a backpack full of bricks and holding 2 dumbells. ( 3 TIMES A WEEK) ... and now im sitting down my calves feel like they've done hardly anything LOL.


----------



## firestar

KILOBRAVO said:


> yay thats good.
> 
> do you do sit-ups and leg raises ( i havent tried leg raises )
> 
> today i walked about 5 miles
> 
> then 100, 100, 200, 200, 200 calf raises with a backpack full of bricks and holding 2 dumbells. ( 3 TIMES A WEEK) ... and now im sitting down my calves feel like they've done hardly anything LOL.


Nope, no sit-ups and leg raises  I'm modifying the program in a book so I did side lunges, one-legged Romanian deadlifts, toyotas (squats where you jump in the air), and Russian twists. I know Russian twists are good for me but I absolutely hate them. I feel so unbalanced when I do them. They've definitely strengthened my lower back, though.

Today I did push-ups, let me ups (body rows), military presses, and let me ins. I also walked about 2.5 miles. I start the next phase of the program tomorrow so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## P1e2

Walked a total of 4 miles.


----------



## Memory Motel

Overhead press, bicep curls, forearm curls, push ups.


----------



## firestar

Push ups with feet elevated, military presses with feet elevated, close grip push ups, and dips. All of them were difficult but the dips were the worst. Ouch.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> Push ups with feet elevated, military presses with feet elevated, close grip push ups, and dips. All of them were difficult but the dips were the worst. Ouch.


that's sounds pretty butch .... for a woman. ! keep it up. . !

how many pushups didja do? do diamond pushups.... they are very very challenging... I'm not at that stage yet .

done 6.6 mile walk.

just done tricep dips and then 3 x 25 situps tonight


----------



## firestar

KILOBRAVO said:


> that's sounds pretty butch .... for a woman. ! keep it up. . !
> 
> how many pushups didja do? do diamond pushups.... they are very very challenging... I'm not at that stage yet .
> 
> done 6.6 mile walk.
> 
> just done tricep dips and then 3 x 25 situps tonight


Haha, thanks  I did three sets of 12. I felt it today. I'm not sure which muscle it is, but the part of my upper arm right near the shoulder was painful.

I just did a 2.5 mile walk today. I'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@firestar

yeah
be carefull . that might be strained rotator cuff. don't over do things! exercise should give the burn and whatnot... but not cause sudden or strong localized pains.


----------



## firestar

KILOBRAVO said:


> @*firestar*
> 
> yeah
> be carefull . that might be strained rotator cuff. don't over do things! exercise should give the burn and whatnot... but not cause sudden or strong localized pains.


Thanks for the concern. It feels like normal muscle soreness but I'll be sure not to overdo it. Definitely don't want to injure myself!


----------



## Memory Motel

Tonight I will hit calves. I've been neglecting legs recently, and want the painful burn back.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Memory Motel said:


> Tonight I will hit calves. I've been neglecting legs recently, and want the painful burn back.


yay. really work those buggers I tell ya. .. I have started hitting them.3 times a week ( after only once a week neglect Lol)
 with simple raises. I have a backpack with 4 bricks and I hold 2 dumbbells. for an extra 10 or so kg.. and do up to 800 raises. in sets of 100.. they really burn and pump up after that !
calves are notorious to get bigger. but iv found they deffo got stronger.


----------



## reaffected

3 mile run at 21 min and 5 seconds *in the rain ><* (though I kinda like it). I'm pretty damn proud. Average pace of 7 min per mile. Finally feeling where I should be consistent low 21 minutes.


----------



## rdrr

triathalon as a warmup, then did an ultra marathon because I was bored.


----------



## millenniumman75

Six mile run.

I tried to get the whole run in before the cold front - FAIL. It was 58F/14.5c when I started running with warm winds. About the fifth mile, I definitely noticed the wind direction shifting and it felt colder. At the end of my run, it was 49F/9.7c 

That's a cold front, folks.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i walked about 6 miles according tio the pedometer.

then i have done 4 x 25 situps....


----------



## firestar

Today was a pull day, so I did let me ups (body rows), pull ups (I used my brother's pull up bar. I jumped up and then held on for as long as I could, which was about two seconds haha), let me ins, and towel curls (wrapped a towel around my foot and then pulled on it, so my leg and my arms worked against each other). 

It wasn't that difficult and my arms are feeling much better. I want to step it up but a) it's the holidays and b) I'm expecting to receive some money or gift cards this Christmas so I'm waiting to buy my own pull up bar.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran 20mins. on the treadmill. Not too bad.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

lunges to warm up... then 3 x 50 squats. .. then finished with 2 x 10 lunges...


----------



## firestar

Walked about four miles. I was rather lazy today. 

My legs feel fine but my arms are still a bit sore from my bodyweight exercise program. Hopefully it'll even out a bit so that my arms are as strong as my legs.


----------



## P1e2

Walked almost 3.5 miles.


----------



## nbar

Went for an 8km run - feel great


----------



## reaffected

KILOBRAVO said:


> lunges to warm up... then 3 x 50 squats. .. then finished with 2 x 10 lunges...


Um, where is the 6 mile walk with sheeps, sir?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@reaffected

lol.. well I walk 4 days a week... Emmm so that excersise day was one of the non walking days... plus..I go.different routes most times. one route takes me past horses .. and another route there is cows there .

today I walked about 5 miles according to that pedometer. . an I have only done pushups today.


----------



## reaffected

KILOBRAVO said:


> @*reaffected*
> 
> lol.. well I walk 4 days a week... Emmm so that excersise day was one of the non walking days... plus..I go.different routes most times. one route takes me past horses .. and another route there is cows there .
> 
> today I walked about 5 miles according to that pedometer. . an I have only done pushups today.


Um. One mile short. Slacker.  Also, I would like to put in a request for horse pictures. <3

I ran 3 miles at 21 min 20 seconds tonight. Issues with traffic. : /


----------



## JohnDoe26

Began a low impact cardio workout this morning (haven't worked out in a long time).

I know it aint much, but I'm proud of myself.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> Um. One mile short. Slacker.  Also, I would like to put in a request for horse pictures. <3
> 
> I ran 3 miles at 21 min 20 seconds tonight. Issues with traffic. : /


oh yep. granted 

today i walked just over 4 miles. in the wind ... still mild.

tonight i have done calf raises with the extra weight. 5 x 150 and 100 ( so 850)

then 4 x 20 situps.


----------



## Memory Motel

Overhead press, bicep curls, forearm curls, pull ups.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

JUST done tricep dips..... 15 sets of 15 with a minute or two rest in between.


----------



## firestar

Military presses, elevated push ups, dips, and close grip push ups, three sets each. The dips (lowering my body up and down with one hand on my bed frame and the other on a storage bin) are still tough but getting better. I hardly feel sore at all.



JohnDoe26 said:


> Began a low impact cardio workout this morning (haven't worked out in a long time).
> 
> I know it aint much, but I'm proud of myself.


Good job! When I first started trying to get in shape for the first time ever, I started with jogging in place. I did nothing else but that for a year. It was a good way to start.


----------



## reaffected

soaking wet (rain again) but ran 3 miles in 21 min 2 seconds.


----------



## Kevin001

reaffected said:


> soaking wet (rain again) but ran 3 miles in 21 min 2 seconds.


That is pretty impressive. What is your fastest 3 mile time?


----------



## Blue Dino

None so far. Stomach hasn't felt too good for days. I might sneak the dog out for an hour late night walk since the rain finally stopped just now.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Same routine as last time (with the stationary cardio and pushups mix + strength/resistance training exercises mostly with dumbbells + xrcz bench) for an hour, but this time I'm getting new and heavier weights. Been on my to do list for like a month now, never got around to buying what I need. My equipment is pretty limited at the moment so I need to do some shopping. 

Man, I haven't used this machine I mentioned earlier in quite a while now. Got to do more chin ups, dips + those ab exercises.

And being such a warm December and no snow, might as well do more walking outside. Don't even need that S Health app...


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> soaking wet (rain again) but ran 3 miles in 21 min 2 seconds.


Much woooooottt  :clap If you run any faster you will start going back in time


----------



## KILOBRAVO

WALKED 5.5 MILES at a brisk pace.

then later some light hammer curls for warmup.

then 14 sets of 10 reps plank pull-ups , (bodyrows) ( yay , last record was 13 sets) then 2 x 10 more hammer curls with heavier weight. then impulsively did 20 explosive pushups LOL, than admired torso in mirror before the pump fades LOL 

if anything my hands feel tired from all the gripping the pull up bar ( i wear gloves tho)


----------



## firestar

I used an app to do upper body exercises with 5 kg dumbbells since the bodyweight program I'm following only has four days and I want to exercise every day.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

in total. 4 x 10 standing lunges, and 3 x 50 squats. then 4 x 20 situps.

legs sore now in the good way.. yay


----------



## Kevin001

I did 20mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

walked about 3 miles

did 4 x 150 calf raises with the extra weighted backpack

then 140 pushups in sets of 10 and 20


----------



## firestar

I used the app and the 5 kg dumbbells for half an hour this morning. The app doesn't have as much structure as I would like but it gets my heart pumping and does a good job of waking me up.


----------



## P1e2

Walked 25 mins outside in the late afternoon. The walk included a few hills and walked at a fairly brisk pace.


----------



## Kevin001

Dumbbell curls, shoulder presses, and some tricep kickbacks/flys.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Dumbbell exercises - mostly chest, bis, tris, upper back. Some squats. Chin ups, dips. I did 5 sets of 20 push ups (100 in total). 

Some cardio.


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of squats (about 5 different types), deadlifts, lunges, and some calf raises. I think I'm starting to like working lower body better than upper. I wish I had the motivation to keep this sh*t up though.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

walked abput 3 miles in the day


did 12 x 15 and a final set of 20 tricep dips.

then 8 x 10 standard pushups

then 3 x 30 full situps


----------



## firestar

Body rows, some work with my brother's pull up bar (jumped up and then let myself down slowly; not even close to a real pull up yet ), towel curls, and one-handed let me ins. It was tough but I don't think I'll be too sore tomorrow.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@firesrar

sounds like your motivated.

but is your brothers pull-up bar maybe too high for you? if hes taller? is it one of those that wedges into a door frame, and its height adjustable?

body row is a good stepping stone to the full standing pullup. , although i haven't got a door frame bar.

only going to do calf raises later.


----------



## shygymlover

circuits mixed with lots of movement and 200 burpees


----------



## Kevin001

Did a variety of different ab workouts.


----------



## firestar

Walked about 2.5 miles today, just down to the store and back. I meant to do some real exercise but I was lazy and my arms are sore.



KILOBRAVO said:


> @*fire* srar
> 
> sounds like your motivated.
> 
> but is your brothers pull-up bar maybe too high for you? if hes taller? is it one of those that wedges into a door frame, and its height adjustable?
> 
> body row is a good stepping stone to the full standing pullup. , although i haven't got a door frame bar.
> 
> only going to do calf raises later.


His pull-up bar is the type that hangs on the doorway. It is a little high for me. I really need to get a chair but I don't use his pull up bar all that often because I usually exercise in the morning when he's asleep.

I actually ordered one for myself so I can keep working on my arms. Now that I've realized how much stronger my legs are compared to my arms, I'm starting to feel lopsided :lol


----------



## P1e2

Walked 1.30 miles and yesterday 3 to 3.5 miles.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran 5.5 miles in the evening. It started raining right when I finished and was cooling down.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

just did body rows today ... 10 sets 10. kinda.lazy today ..


----------



## Findedeux

Doctor told me I shouldn't do squats anymore because of chronic back pain.

So I did linear hack press instead.

I also did deadlift and am lifting about 30% less than I was before I lost weight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today was about 3 mile brisk walk.

then .tonight was 4 x 50 squats.

than after 4 x 30 sit ups.
@Findedeux. that's a shame about the docs advice.  is this just temporary no squats.?

I remember when I first started those I had a killer lower back. and calf raises really killed it. but it did go away after some weeks of persevering and I've never had that again.


----------



## Findedeux

He basically said no squats again ever, lol.

He didn't want me doing deadlifts either, but I am just going to eliminate squats and see how it goes.

Are you doing 4 sets of 50reps? If I am reading that right that's a hell of a lot of reps.



KILOBRAVO said:


> today was about 3 mile brisk walk.
> 
> then .tonight was 4 x 50 squats.
> 
> than after 4 x 30 sit ups.
> @*Findedeux* . that's a shame about the docs advice.  is this just temporary no squats.?
> 
> I remember when I first started those I had a killer lower back. and calf raises really killed it. but it did go away after some weeks of persevering and I've never had that again.


----------



## Kevin001

Dumbbell curls, pushups, flys, shoulder presses, arnold presses, and tricep dips.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Findedeux said:


> He basically said no squats again ever, lol.
> 
> He didn't want me doing deadlifts either, but I am just going to eliminate squats and see how it goes.
> 
> Are you doing 4 sets of 50reps? If I am reading that right that's a hell of a lot of reps.


yeah . maybe cut out the squats and see how you go.

yep. its right . its just body weight squats tho. I warm up with 10 lunges each leg before.... then usually its been 3 x 50 squats. with several minutes rest in between the sets if 50. but today I felt motivated to do 4 x 50. .

. I'm doing calf raises about 3 times a week..( that was only once a week...lazy). now squats and lunges have got lazy . lol..... only once week. usually the calf raised are 6 to 8 sets of 100... with backpack containing extra weights. but I've started doing less sets of 150 reps.


----------



## firestar

Today was a push day, so I did elevated push ups, elevated military presses, close grip push ups, and dips. 

My pull up bar arrived today! Let's see how long it takes me to do one pull up


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@firestar. yay! pull up bar arrived ! now youve got your own your brother can stop bugging you using his LOL

today i did 10 x 15 reps of tricep dips.... sore arms after !

then 5 x 10 pushups....


----------



## firestar

Today was a leg day, so I did side lunges, Bulgarian split squats, jump squats, and one-legged Romanian deadlifts.



KILOBRAVO said:


> @*firestar* . yay! pull up bar arrived ! now youve got your own your brother can stop bugging you using his LOL
> 
> today i did 10 x 15 reps of tricep dips.... sore arms after !
> 
> then 5 x 10 pushups....


Haha, it wasn't so much that he was bugging me as it was that I wanted to use it in the morning before he was awake. I like exercising in the morning because it gets my heart pumping but I'm always awake before he is!


----------



## Maverick34

Planks, crunches, dumbell side bends next...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3 miles brisk walk.

later.... lots and lots of calf raises withbextra weights in.backpack and holding some more weights.


----------



## farfegnugen

about an hour of aerobic and and about 20-30 minutes of ab exercises


----------



## firestar

I did core exercises today: leg lifts, bicycle crunches, jackknives, and hanging leg lifts (mainly just to use my new pull up bar ). Also walked for about an hour. 

I was feeling restless and anxious today but the walk helped a lot.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

one hours walk of 3 miles

then 10 sets 10 body rows at night.... lazy today lol


----------



## Maverick34

Single-Leg Calf Raises & dumbell presses


----------



## KILOBRAVO

brisk walk of about 3.5 miles 

tonight I did 4 x 30 full sit ups.

then 70 pushups in sets of 20 and 10


----------



## firestar

I spent most of the day driving so I didn't have time to exercise. 

I did get a set of old dumbbells from my brother. Forty pounds. I carried it from his apartment to the car. Pretty sure that counts. I could barely lift it!


----------



## andretti

7 mile run then hit the gym and worked on arms , chest and stomach. benching , pull downs, pull ups , planks , and bicep curls. felt good as hell.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

brisk 3.5 mil walk 

then. calf raises... 3 x 150 . a 250 and a 200 rep sets. with weighted backpack an holding another dumbel...


----------



## Findedeux

Deadlifts 60 per side x10

Linear Hack Press 70 per side x10

Calf Machine

Abs

I think I'm doing a little better on the deadlift now that I've removed squats from my workout. My norm pre-cut for deadlifts on my moderate day was 65 per side x10 so maybe I haven't lost as much muscle as I fear during this cut.


----------



## MCHB

30 left handed lunges, 30 right handed lunges, 30 pass lunges left handed, and 30 pass lunges right handed! A pass lunge is similar to a lunge, the difference being you lunge off your front foot. You gain about a foot of reach, but it takes more time to execute!


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of ab exercises.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Body weight squats and half a pushup


----------



## P1e2

Yesterday walked about 50 mins. Today very little due to snow and rain outside causing decreased motivation. I exercised my napping skills.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I did a lot of tricep dips.... until failure in. sets of 15 and 20.


----------



## firestar

I did half an hour using a bodyweight exercise app. I also walked part of the way home after I took my car to the shop. 

It was freezing cold. For that and other reasons, today was not a good day for me.


----------



## P1e2

45 mins cardio and modified push ups, plank X 3 sets of 30 seconds each, sit ups of 20 regular and 20 side sit ups, and dancing to favorite music (needed to let off steam). Also stretches and a yoga pose. Tired now Zzzz.


----------



## EvonneEzell

Cleaned my house for about 3 hours...that's a workout!


----------



## Blue Dino

Walked my dog for about an hour in the night rain.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

4.5 wile walk. over 10000 steps.

then i have done 3 x 10 standing lunges, then 170 bodyweight squats brojken up into sets...


----------



## MCHB

30 lunges left handed, 30 lunges right handed; 40 pass lunges left handed and 30 right handed, all against my "pell." I uhh...need to work on the distance gauging for the pass lunges! *KERTHUD!*, "Whoops! I think they felt that one in Toledo!"


----------



## firestar

I did six sets of push exercise pairs (elevated push ups, close grip push ups, military presses, shove offs, thumbs ups, and dips). The dips weren't too bad, actually. I did eight in a row, which is an improvement from barely managing one or two.


----------



## P1e2

Walked outside about 45 mins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dragonfruit

I spend 30 mins on the treadmill. I have painful calves so I do light exercise. I read a true crime magazine to keep me entertained as I am walking.


----------



## MCHB

more lunges; 30, 30, 30 & 30. Left forearm is sore, right shoulder is sore and so are my legs, lol! I didn't pile drive my pell tonight, lol!


----------



## slyfox

Just a small amount of walking


----------



## firestar

I did arm exercises with a 12 pound dumbbell.


----------



## vsaxena

A bunch of pull-ups from no weight (14 reps) up to 60 lbs (1 rep). Then ultra-wide cable lat pulls. Uh, then cable rows. Then uh cable pull-downs. Then uh single own dumbbell rows. Then uh a bunch of different bicep exercises. And then abs and then lower back extensions.


----------



## HanSolo

Walked about 10.5km, tried a few chin-ups, can't believe how much strength I've lost in the last 45days of heavy heavy drinking and next to no weight training, and adding on 10-15lbs of fat since the summer low point. So then I did some concentration curls.

I really got to clean my room so I can setup my bench and get serious about doing a routine again.......which really means next to no drinking, binge drinking takes away the drinking days, aswell as the multiple hangover/recovery days.


----------



## MCHB

Sweat off some frustration while listening to In This Moment and did 60 lunges left handed and 40 right handed; 40 left handed pass lunges and 30 right handed. It worked!


----------



## Alcadaeus

Went walking for some sunlight. Had to walk upwards to a hill with open road to reach sunshine because my area is covered by trees. Once I found sunlight I took off my coat to let the sun rays penetrate my body while lifting my coat straight into the air to stretch. Good mini shoulder warm up if I do say so myself. Great way to start off the day.


----------



## firestar

I did leg exercises: lunges, one-legged Romanian deadlifts, an attempt at one-legged squats (kept losing my balance ), and jump squats.


----------



## naptime

Rode my bike for 35 minutes. I usually do an hour and a half ride each day but I just started on some meds. I just feel too exhausted most of the time now.


----------



## InFlames

Day off today. Did a massive 2 hour chest and tricep workout and an intense 5 miles bike ride.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday was about 4.5 mile walk....

then at night 450 calf raises weighed down, with weighted backpack and holding dumbbells.

tonight im gonna aim for 100 pushups, with knee pushups to warm up

edited.. jsut done 200 ( 18 x 10 and a final set of 20) body weight pushups with knee pushups to warm up before hand.... and it was... hard at the end... phew.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran 30mins. on the treadmill (incline).


----------



## reaffected

Kevin001 said:


> Ran 30mins. on the treadmill (incline).


:yay keep it up! Inclines are hard. Did you do incline the entire time? What degree if you know?

I did 3 miles in 23:24. I'm out of shape. D: Healing from a toe injury. Managed okay.


----------



## Kevin001

reaffected said:


> :yay keep it up! Inclines are hard. Did you do incline the entire time? What degree if you know?
> 
> I did 3 miles in 23:24. I'm out of shape. D: Healing from a toe injury. Managed okay.


Yeah, incline the whole time. Not sure about the degree though.

That is still pretty good, not quite your 21min. time but good .


----------



## reaffected

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, incline the whole time. Not sure about the degree though.
> 
> That is still pretty good, not quite your 21min. time but good .


Impressed x2: that you a- remember my 21 time lol and b-inclines for an entire 30 minutes. You can try intervals too. That usually kicks my ***. I run hills for the inclines so I feel ya.


----------



## firestar

I did pull exercises: body rows, one-handed let me ins, and then lowering myself down from my pull up bar (still not strong enough to pull myself up). Everything's still difficult but it's a bit easier than it was before so maybe that's progress.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> :yay keep it up! Inclines are hard. Did you do incline the entire time? What degree if you know?
> 
> I did 3 miles in 23:24. I'm out of shape. D: Healing from a toe injury. Managed okay.


your toe! what did you do missy?

i did myself some proud my managing a record 200 pushups yesterday, im having a rest tonight tho, i was very busy all day with home improvement...and lifting a lot of stuff and carrying, so i suppose this was exercise.


----------



## MCHB

Got out of the house and had an awesome day up at Kimberley Ski Resort; the snow was great and the weather was perfect! Got on the hill around 11 and ski'd straight through until 2:10. I uhh...lost count of how many runs I did and just went until my legs turned into jello! Never realised it before, but the chairlifts are basically forced exposure therapy! Met and chatted with people from all walks of life!


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> :yay keep it up! Inclines are hard. Did you do incline the entire time? What degree if you know?
> 
> I did 3 miles in 23:24. I'm out of shape. D: Healing from a toe injury. Managed okay.


Yayyyyyyy that's awesome, especially with an injury  I'm so glad it's better enough now for you to get out there  :yay:yay:yay


----------



## reaffected

Today was 3 miles at 22:20 .....I'm getting there @Kevin001  Raining (as usual but just light to mist and in the 40s).



KILOBRAVO said:


> your toe! what did you do missy?
> 
> i did myself some proud my managing a record 200 pushups yesterday, im having a rest tonight tho, i was very busy all day with home improvement...and lifting a lot of stuff and carrying, so i suppose this was exercise.


I saw! I'll uh, tell you on Skype what I did...



NerdlySquared said:


> Yayyyyyyy that's awesome, especially with an injury  I'm so glad it's better enough now for you to get out there  :yay:yay:yay


:heart thank you and you know how much tonight took. Face the fear...


----------



## Kevin001

reaffected said:


> Today was 3 miles at 22:20 .....I'm getting there @Kevin001  Raining (as usual but just light to mist and in the 40s).


I'm impressed :yes.


----------



## Nozz

Rode my bike 3.2 miles.


----------



## naptime

I did just over an hour on my bike which was roughly 30km's. That's two days in a row even tho I've been feeling dead tired.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today i walked about 3 miles

then 140 body rows. ( matched my best record)

then 3 x 30 sitpus


----------



## Kevin001

Did some planks, sit ups, flutter kicks, and some leg raises.


----------



## catcharay

My workout consist of lunges, burpees, mountain climbers, squats, sweeping leaves. The burpees are so difficult and makes me dizzy. Just started out though.


----------



## firestar

Core exercises: hanging leg lifts, iron crosses, one-legged hip extensions, jack knives, and Russian twists. They weren't that difficult but I've always had a strong core.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

lots and lots of tricep dips ( bench dips) in sets of 15 and 20, arms numb now lol


----------



## reaffected

Nozz said:


> Rode my bike 3.2 miles.


You bike and I run: win/win



catcharay said:


> My workout consist of lunges, burpees, mountain climbers, squats, sweeping leaves. The burpees are so difficult and makes me dizzy. Just started out though.


UGH BURPEES :fall:fall



KILOBRAVO said:


> lots and lots of tricep dips ( bench dips) in sets of 15 and 20, arms numb now lol


MOAR PUSHUPS!

I'm at 21:40 for 3 miles now >_> Also ran in the daylight so that was big for me with traffic. :O


----------



## Andre

reaffected said:


> You bike and I run: win/win
> 
> UGH BURPEES :fall:fall
> 
> MOAR PUSHUPS!
> 
> I'm at 21:40 for 3 miles now >_> Also ran in the daylight so that was big for me with traffic. :O


I don't know what a lot of these exercises are but I know burpees. I just did 3 intervalsof forty squats, holding the last of each three at twenty seconds, with a ten pound bag of potatoes held over my shoulders.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> UGH BURPEES :fall:fall
> I had to Google those... and I don't think I'd like them. too much jumping? they'd unsettle my tummy and maybe lead to pukees.
> 
> MOAR PUSHUPS!
> Please sir, can I 'ave sum moar!? " MOAR!?" well. you have to let me rest LoL
> 
> I'm at 21:40 for 3 miles now >_> Also ran in the daylight so that was big for me with traffic. :O


^ yay. that's good ^^\ ^_^ / ^^


----------



## firestar

I did bodyweight exercises for half an hour using an app. 

My arms were sore yesterday so I didn't want to stress them today. I'll do more tomorrow.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3.25 mile walk.

then later... 1000 calf raises (in sets of 150 and 200) with 4 bricks in a backpack and then holding another dumbell in hand. got a good burn for sure..


----------



## naptime

One hour of cycling and then shoveled snow if that counts.


----------



## firestar

A few different types of push ups with my feet elevated along with dips. Not that difficult. I think I'm ready to step it up next week. 

Also walked a few miles. It wasn't too bad until it started snowing!


----------



## Kevin001

Just went on the treadmill for 15mins.


----------



## Cmasch

Bench Press, Rows, Squats, DB Curls, Romanian Dead-lift, skull crushers.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

lunges... squats... 
then situps


----------



## catcharay

A walk that was an hour long with a killer hill.


----------



## PorcupineTree

Well, technically this was yesterday, but I ran outside for about an hour.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne

I jogged about 30 min this morning.


----------



## reaffected

Yesterday 3 miles at 21:50 (but I was feeling sick before so expected). 

Tonight 3 miles at 21:21 annnnd it was 35 degrees out. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Findedeux

Actually skipped leg workout for the first time in a year.

Hope my back pain will get better.


----------



## InFlames

Day off. Worked out 4 day in a row and destroyed my arms for almost 2 hours last night.


----------



## firestar

Side lunges, back lunges, one-legged Romanian deadlifts, jump squats, box jumps (you're supposed to jump onto a box; I jumped onto a pile of pillows ), an attempt at one-legged squats.


----------



## truant

firestar said:


> Side lunges, back lunges, one-legged Romanian deadlifts, jump squats, box jumps (you're supposed to jump onto a box; I jumped onto a pile of pillows ), an attempt at one-legged squats.


I jumped on a pile of pillows. Then I laid down and had a nap.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Nozz

Bike 3.2 miles. Did some bodyweight exercises. Looking to get some weights in the coming weeks to switch over to that.


----------



## slyfox

Walked 20 minutes in the house.


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> Yesterday 3 miles at 21:50 (but I was feeling sick before so expected).
> 
> Tonight 3 miles at 21:21 annnnd it was 35 degrees out. I'm exhausted.


Oaaah  Rest up you! But a much improved time today  Big Grats on that


----------



## KILOBRAVO

walked about 4.25 miles today

tonight, broke a personal record.. managed to to 220 bodyweight full pushups, with 3 x 10 knee pushups before hand to warm up.
@reaffected please sir, can i 'ave sum moar? MOOAAARR?! well there was 20 moar.. .. That last set of 20 was hell LOL. ..


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, tricep dips, dumbbell curls, and rear delt flys.


----------



## naptime

One hour of cycling.


----------



## catcharay

Well it was a weak workout but I completed some leg raises, sit ups, planks, ab bikes, weight bent leg jackknifes (seriously, who names these exercises?). Skipping.


----------



## bobbythegr8

Dumbbell press, incline dumbbell press, incline chest flies, tricep pulldowns, dips, chest press, tricep extensions, standing for 9 hours.


----------



## Kevin001

Weighted squats, lunges, deadlifts, bridges, and calf raises.


----------



## WhiteKitty

Walked to the grocery store...walked around the store for about an hour just looking at stuff lol.....but hey, I find new and interesting foods this way! >_> and it burns calories...


----------



## reaffected

NerdlySquared said:


> Oaaah  Rest up you! But a much improved time today  Big Grats on that


Thank you buuuut short lived ><

3 mile run at 21:30 tonight. Granted it was light rain and cold (again). I took yesterday off.

@KILOBRAVO worth it.


----------



## firestar

I worked on my arms: assisted pull ups (jumped up and then pulled myself the rest of the way), let me ins, and body rows. I also kept the pull up bar on my door and kept trying for the rest of the day. I am going to be so sore tomorrow :lol



WhiteKitty said:


> Walked to the grocery store...walked around the store for about an hour just looking at stuff lol.....but hey, I find new and interesting foods this way! >_> and it burns calories...


This is my favorite exercise


----------



## Nozz

3 miles on a bike. Going to bump it up to 5 starting Sunday.


----------



## slyfox

20 minutes of walking in my house


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> Thank you buuuut short lived ><
> 
> 3 mile run at 21:30 tonight. Granted it was light rain and cold (again). I took yesterday off.
> 
> @KILOBRAVO worth it.


Oh I'm sure you will get "back on the horse"  soon. If anyone can it will be you


----------



## Alcadaeus

Decided to do a little mental workout today. Went through my list of 100 mnemonic characters about 3 times and counted numbers backwards in various ways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nozz

Two hours of yard work this morning. More exhausted than when I ride, so I know I got some calories burned.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I just walked about 3.5 miles today

tonight I have dine bicep curls with 15kg weight to warm up.... then I did ( I think) about 100 body rows.


----------



## reaffected

3 mile run at 21:22. Was 'hot out.' I think 51 degrees? Another run in the sunlight :O


----------



## firestar

Hanging leg lifts, iron crosses, one-legged hip extensions, supermans, V-Ups, Russian twists. All core exercises and pretty easy. 

Also kept trying to do a pull up. I know I need to let my arms rest so the muscles can rebuild themselves but I'm impatient :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Some ab exercises.


----------



## reaffected

3.1 miles new route ...more hills soooo 23:25


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> 3.1 miles new route ...more hills soooo 23:25


new route is good! add variety.lol.... I néed new walky routes.

today i walked 3 miles

later I did a pile of weighted calf raised. 600 or so.... lazyish


----------



## Nozz

Bike 4.8m


----------



## firestar

I just did half an hour with an exercise app. I had planned to walk to the store but I decided not to because it snowed this morning. Lazy day


----------



## InFlames

2 hours of back,biceps, forarms, and abs. Totally exhausted.


----------



## Search

I'm starting from scratch again - WALKING! Easy does it, light and breezy.

Here's to an early morning walk. 

Oh yea - checked out two gyms today. Thinking about joining as well.


----------



## izbits

Half an hour of yoga~


----------



## millenniumman75

six mile run in 11F/-11c......windchill of -1F/-18c 
My face froze against the wind, and then thawed when I changed direction :afr.


----------



## Marre

Intervals on the treadmill for the first time. 2 minutes of jogging then 4 minutes fast pace running X 5. Exhausted afterwards but feels like a great add to my workout plan on days I don't do strength. Anyone else here do intervals?


----------



## P1e2

Yesterday walked my dog 50-60 mins in the rain. It started out lightly raining and then became a steady rain. Rains often so just have to do it.


----------



## andretti

ran 5 miles around the city and now doing sets of pulls ups, bicep curls , and shoulder raises.


----------



## AdorableAdipose

Domestic duties:
Laundry
Shoveling snow + Salting
Organizing dvds
Setting traps for our unwelcome furry friends in the attic


----------



## firestar

20 minutes of push ups and 10 minutes of dips. The program I'm following doesn't allow for breaks. I might have taken a few. And by few, I mean a break every few minutes. Still working on the arms!


----------



## Kevin001

Went on the treadmill for 20mins.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i walked for just over 4 miles,

then tonight i just did a lotta tricep dips until failure. in sets of 15.


----------



## reaffected

3 miles back to 21:20 (also freezing out...literally).


----------



## Cmasch

It's my weightlifting off-day. But I shoveled snow for like an hour lmao. I feel like that counts a little lol.


----------



## Findedeux

Started doing core exercises and static stretching on off days to combat my lower back pain.


----------



## firestar

I did leg exercises: side lunges, one-legged squats, jump squats, box jumps (onto pillows again ), one-legged Romanian deadlifts, back lunges. 

I also went on a walk to the store. I took the long way back and nearly froze. Next time I need to wear two pairs of socks!


----------



## lonesomeboy

1.5 hr cycling


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> 3 miles back to 21:20 (also freezing out...literally).


Improvement, even in the cold  That is not easy  Big congrats :yay


----------



## Nozz

4.8 miles on the bike. Feeling routine now.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I did 155 pushups.

then 90 situps


----------



## firestar

Half an hour with an exercise app. Feeling a bit of soreness in my arms and back so I figured I'd take it a bit easier today.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ended walking almost 7 miles, 2.5 hours unintentionally :lol . I was starving when I got home.


----------



## slyfox

Walked 40 minutes in my house and did 20 minutes of exercising my arms. Might do more later since I waste my time anyway. Wish winter was over so I could walk trails without all the snow and cold. Is really boring walking indoors, even with music.


----------



## smeeble

I walked up stairs up least like...3 times today


----------



## reaffected

NerdlySquared said:


> Improvement, even in the cold  That is not easy  Big congrats :yay


Thanks and you _know_ I'm stubborn. Yesterday with the 'winter storm crap' was 21:20 and* today I broke a record* :yay:yay:yay

20 min and 50 sec for 3 miles. Well, recent record anyway ...It was raining and in the 40's. I'm gross (so is dog) so we are drying off in the heat together:








he will hog the space heater...


----------



## firestar

I did pull exercises: Assisted pull ups (can't do them from a hanging position but I can do them with a slight jump. Progress!), let me ins, let me ups (body rows), and towel curls. 

I think my brother was right when he said that pull ups need use back muscles because I can feel that I've stressed mine. I hope that means I'm getting stronger.


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 30 mins after work and was really happy it didn't rain today.


----------



## Maverick34

reaffected said:


> Thanks and you _know_ I'm stubborn. Yesterday with the 'winter storm crap' was 21:20 and* today I broke a record* :yay:yay:yay
> 
> 20 min and 50 sec for 3 miles. Well, recent record anyway ...It was raining and in the 40's. I'm gross (so is dog) so we are drying off in the heat together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he will hog the space heater...


Border Collie? I miss mine. Smartest breed


----------



## Maverick34

firestar said:


> I did pull exercises: Assisted pull ups (can't do them from a hanging position but I can do them with a slight jump. Progress!), let me ins, let me ups (body rows), and towel curls.
> 
> I think my brother was right when he said that pull ups need use back muscles because I can feel that I've stressed mine. I hope that means I'm getting stronger.


Your bro is right. Uses biceps too but try not to use them much. Full range of motion is best & always be slow around the lower part of the rep so you don't pull a back muscle, because that really sucks & will negatively affect other exercises. You can strengthen your lower range by doing a few sets of partial reps (lower to 1/3 or midway up) :nerd:


----------



## firestar

Maverick 9 said:


> Your bro is right. Uses biceps too but try not to use them much. Full range of motion is best & always be slow around the lower part of the rep so you don't pull a back muscle, because that really sucks & will negatively affect other exercises. You can strengthen your lower range by doing a few sets of partial reps (lower to 1/3 or midway up) :nerd:


Good advice. Thanks


----------



## slyfox

Did another 20 minutes of walking. It was mostly in the house but I did a short bit outside. 

So I got a total of 60 minutes walking in the house(mostly) and 20 minutes random arm exercises. Not bad considering how incredibly out of shape I am.


----------



## SumitaSofat

I did skipping rope.


----------



## Nozz

4.8 miles on the bike and bodyweight circuit (squats, push ups, walking lunges, planks, dumbbell rows, jumping jacks).


----------



## KILOBRAVO

some hammer bicep curls.

then about 100 body rows


----------



## slyfox

32 minutes walking in my house and another 20 minutes walking outside. My hip is hurting so I might not be walking much tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, calf raises, lunges, and some wall sits.


----------



## firestar

Russian twists (hate those!), flutter kicks, and squats. 20 seconds on, 10 seconds rest for four minutes each. I was surprised at how difficult it was for me. 

My arms are sore so I might take tomorrow off and completely rest. I'm going to be snowed in, anyway.


----------



## P1e2

Walked a total of 5 miles outside


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, dumbbell curls, arnold presses, shoulder raises, and tricep dips.


----------



## Maverick34

Shoveled some snow


----------



## KILOBRAVO

brisk walk of about 3 .5 miles.

then later bench dips. ( tricep dips) in sets of 15 and 20


----------



## reaffected

*hmm, topped the last one.*

Haven't ran since...snow crap/ice/too cold for me. I ran tonight and clocked in at 20:29 for 3 miles so down to 6 min 50 second miles. Curious what I could do a flat mile in...just one.

Running makes me just want to go **** everything (not in a literal sense): **** this cold, **** cancer, **** anxiety, **** ****ty ****ing people, **** injuries, **** everything I've gone through...just **** it all.


----------



## Kevin001

Just a quick ab workout.


----------



## firestar

Body rows, side lunges, and push ups for twenty minutes. I also shoveled some snow.


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> Haven't ran since...snow crap/ice/too cold for me. I ran tonight and clocked in at 20:29 for 3 miles so down to 6 min 50 second miles. Curious what I could do a flat mile in...just one.
> 
> Running makes me just want to go **** everything (not in a literal sense): **** this cold, **** cancer, **** anxiety, **** ****ty ****ing people, **** injuries, **** everything I've gone through...just **** it all.


I feel like you are holding back, maybe one day you can tell us how you really feel!    

Those are amazing times for so much pressures and injuries and cold and..etc. You are unstoppable !  :yay :yay :yay

:squeeze I hope all that stuff in the way gets easier but I have deep respect for how you are not letting it stop you


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@NerdlySquared @reaffected :squeeze

yep... shes a strong one this lady is 

well, i have just done 4 x 150 and a final set of 200 calf raises... with a backpack with 4 house bricks and then holding another 8 kg weights. .. .. I want those hairy chicken drumsticks to grow lol


----------



## StephCurry

Played some 1 on 1 basketball with a friend. I made all kinds of 3's.... all kinds. Was pretty fun, elevated my mood and motivated me to study for the rest of the day, which is what I've been doing.


----------



## firestar

I tried a routine I got out of a new book this morning: jumping jacks, squats, push ups, climbers, plank jump-ins, high knees, knee pull-ins, cross crunches, and leg raises (three sets). It got me heart rate up and it was nice to get some variety. 

I also walked down to the corner and back. I couldn't go any further because of the snow


----------



## izbits

Started this free Tai Chi class at school. It was really fun~


----------



## slyfox

Only did 15 minutes of walking in my house


----------



## reaffected

@KILOBRAVO
Thank you, as always, for being so understanding and supportive. :heart 
@NerdlySquared 
Thank you! I challenge you to think of me any other way  I dislike how it asterisks lovely words on this site. Is there any way to fully uncover how I feel? Enable rather than disable it? Or is this for 13 year olds only? Well, they curse more than anyone so forget that. Maybe it's in settings? Pet peeeeeeve.

Also you should update your own workouts here. You've made _amazing_ progress yourself!

Yesterday was harder for some reason. Just 3 miles at 20:55. Oh oh oh!!! But! There was a ****ing adorable opossum that waddled a few feet in front of us. This has never happened....especially at just 7 pm. He managed to dodge traffic successfully so that was good to see. Binks was way too interested so just mildly annoying that.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I walked nearly 4 miles.... over 8000 steps.

tonight I did 170 pushups


----------



## catcharay

Walking for one hour. Ate too much Yest. so I also need to fast today as much as I can control.

@KILOBRAVO. Bravo that's a good effort!


----------



## stewartmays1

started lifting weights again for the first time in years have problems with solders and back but i was able to compleate my workout without to many issues=happy


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality

i ran about 5 miles on the trail fresh air always help me with anxiety


----------



## twitchy666

*Muddy bike ride*

to check cars for sale

tomorrow proper gym


----------



## bilman555555

I recently broke my elbow and had surgery on it a few weeks ago. As of today I am starting my recovery exercise so im taking it slow.

Balance work on a skateboard. If your having trouble with balance defiantly try skating, it really helps. 30 minute casual bike ride. Physiotherapy for my elbow (light upper strength and stretching)


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I just did about 100 body rows tonight. in sets of 15 and 10


----------



## firestar

Back lunges, side lunges, jump squats, and one-legged Romanian deadlifts for thirty minutes.


----------



## reaffected

I didn't feel well. Just 2.9 miles 22 minutes or something.


----------



## slyfox

24 mins of walking in my house


----------



## reaffected

Day run (dislike much) and caught at long red light so had to pause. However it was 20:19 for 3 miles. I did get a breather though.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i walked 4.59 miles.... 10559 steps... in wind and rain LOL

tonight ive done 150,150,150,200 calf raises with 16kg extra weights on board. legs.... feel puffy LOL

OMG, I HAVENT DONE SIT UPS FOR ABOUT A WEEK. ..


----------



## firestar

I did body rows, one-handed let me ins, and pull ups (from a slight jump, not hanging). 

Envious of people who can walk/run outside. There are still lanes that haven't been plowed so you can imagine what the sidewalks are like!


----------



## WesCody

I went for a mile run around my complex and then lifted weights for a 1/2 hour, all upper body because my legs were beat.


----------



## Maverick34

Gonna do dumbell rows later. Miss chin-up's on my power rack. Power rack is in the living room w/ my sister's sh*t all around it. Can't wait to relocate & use it again


----------



## Steve French

Thinking of adding stomach vacuums into my routine. The consensus out there seems to go back and forth on whether they really do anything noticeable. I think actually using the TVA and tightening it up a bit might help my posture, at least according to the documentation, and remove some of this mystery gut that appears regardless of body fat levels which I believe comes from a pelvic tilt.

Uh, today was a rest day. Well, till I do those vacuums.


----------



## Kevin001

Just some dumbbell curls, pushups (variety), and shoulder raises.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i did around 100 tricep dips ( in sets of 10 and 15)

then i did 90 situps ( 3 x 30 )


----------



## firestar

Core exercises: hanging leg lifts, jack knives, bicycle crunches, and leg lifts.


----------



## reaffected

KILOBRAVO said:


> i walked 4.59 miles.... 10559 steps... in wind and rain LOL
> 
> tonight ive done 150,150,150,200 calf raises with 16kg extra weights on board. legs.... feel puffy LOL
> 
> OMG, I HAVENT DONE SIT UPS FOR ABOUT A WEEK. ..


Ah yes the board lol. Wind and rain yes! I know the pain....

I ran 3 miles around 20:20 again. Hate this traffic mostly for getting stuck at lights. Probably need to change my route again or time.


----------



## Dark Shines

I had a bath. First time in a while, without having to lay down and rest afterwards, so am happy. Diet and meds working well, am on track for starting up again this summer.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> Ah yes the board lol. Wind and rain yes! I know the pain....
> 
> I ran 3 miles around 20:20 again. Hate this traffic mostly for getting stuck at lights. Probably need to change my route again or time.


wind and rain dont bother me as i'm returning home to change and get dry. 

A blizzard today didn't stop me walking 3.18 miles. My average speed is 2.8 mph. ive been using this free pedometer thing for months now.

tonight I've done 215 pushups. in sets of 20, 15 and 10. what ever I could manage in the shorts bursts.

what is it about the traffic you dont like? Does having to cross roads break your flow of running ?


----------



## Nozz

5 miles on a bike.


----------



## P1e2

Nothing really today. Yesterday walked 30 mins and earlier this week walked at least 10,000 steps 2 days in a row.


----------



## Fellini

I ran a few miles and went to the gym afterwards.


----------



## andretti

did 6 miles on the elliptical at the gym , did some benching , pull up, planks , tricep pull downs , flys .. sore but feeling good.


----------



## reaffected

andretti said:


> did 6 miles on the elliptical at the gym , did some benching , pull up, planks , tricep pull downs , flys .. sore but feeling good.


^godmode. Seriously though, should feel good, that's an amazing workout.

I ran 3 miles but was hit by a car. I mentioned in the bothering thread but it was this:








I was blue, she was red, she didn't stop and waited right until I was in front of her car to pull out and hit me. I fell on her hood against my wrist/hand and her bumper hit my leg. It was daylight. Traffic wasn't that bad. I didn't think she would go (obviously) and I had the right away. Fortunately, I'll be okay just a couple bruises and my dog was on my right so she didn't hit my dog.

I _still_ timed in at 20:25. Though probably would've been faster without getting hit. *sigh Fortunately, I'm okay.


----------



## Maverick34

reaffected said:


> ^godmode. Seriously though, should feel good, that's an amazing workout.
> 
> I ran 3 miles but was hit by a car. I mentioned in the bothering thread but it was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was blue, she was red, she didn't stop and waited right until I was in front of her car to pull out and hit me. I fell on her hood against my wrist/hand and her bumper hit my leg. It was daylight. Traffic wasn't that bad. I didn't think she would go (obviously) and I had the right away. Fortunately, I'll be okay just a couple bruises and my dog was on my right so she didn't hit my dog.
> 
> I _still_ timed in at 20:25. Though probably would've been faster without getting hit. *sigh Fortunately, I'm okay.


Very glad you're okay 0


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@reaffected.

OMG. please be carefull missy! this is what I was worried about... this is something I pictured.. its why I mentioned it in my last post above :O ... can you go another way with much less traffic! be safe!! :squeeze

your poor leggies take such a bruising at times!

all I did today was walk nearly 4 miles. I had to climb over a fallen tree that windbag Gertrude had uprooted.

tonight I did Just under 900 calf raises with all the extra weight


----------



## reaffected

KILOBRAVO said:


> what is it about the traffic you dont like? Does having to cross roads break your flow of running ?


That and *getting hit by cars*. >< I also have social anxiety so I don't enjoy feeling so vulnerable running/sticking out in front of so many people. It's a fairly busy area. I still challenge myself to run in the daytime because it should be safer (sigh) and um, I need to face my fear. Then the lights do break my rhythm, heart-rate.



Maverick 9 said:


> Very glad you're okay 0


Thank you :heart


----------



## naptime

I did a two hour bike ride. I haven't rode that long since the fall.


----------



## firestar

Body rows, side lunges, and push ups for twenty minutes. Also did a bit of work with my dumbbell. It wasn't that difficult but I'm trying to do some every day to build up my strength.



reaffected said:


> ^godmode. Seriously though, should feel good, that's an amazing workout.
> 
> I ran 3 miles but was hit by a car. I mentioned in the bothering thread but it was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was blue, she was red, she didn't stop and waited right until I was in front of her car to pull out and hit me. I fell on her hood against my wrist/hand and her bumper hit my leg. It was daylight. Traffic wasn't that bad. I didn't think she would go (obviously) and I had the right away. Fortunately, I'll be okay just a couple bruises and my dog was on my right so she didn't hit my dog.
> 
> I _still_ timed in at 20:25. Though probably would've been faster without getting hit. *sigh Fortunately, I'm okay.


Wow. Glad you're okay and I hope she learned a good lesson!


----------



## andretti

reaffected said:


> ^godmode. Seriously though, should feel good, that's an amazing workout.
> 
> I ran 3 miles but was hit by a car. I mentioned in the bothering thread but it was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was blue, she was red, she didn't stop and waited right until I was in front of her car to pull out and hit me. I fell on her hood against my wrist/hand and her bumper hit my leg. It was daylight. Traffic wasn't that bad. I didn't think she would go (obviously) and I had the right away. Fortunately, I'll be okay just a couple bruises and my dog was on my right so she didn't hit my dog.
> 
> I _still_ timed in at 20:25. Though probably would've been faster without getting hit. *sigh Fortunately, I'm okay.


you gotta watch those cars. people dont pay attention. countless of times ive almost been hit or gotten ran over running thru the city because people dont pay attention.


----------



## Kristin93

*Doesn't seem to fail for me...*

Every day before I start my work day, I do at least 30 quick squats without stopping (you start building that number up rather quickly the more you do it). I am not much in shape but this seems to be enough for me to feel some endorphins and get a quick cardio out of it.

I work at a spa as a licensed esthetician, so I am constantly working with different people throughout the day. I am dealing with people that rebook with me as well as walk-ins for appointments. We get rated on how many people want to sign up for a memberships, sign up for upgrade services, rebooking, buying skin care products, etc.

I feel that I have more of a difficult time doing all these things that are a part of my job when I do not do this exercise. I can definitely do them, but most of the time the motivation is not there and doesn't feel natural (due to depression, lack of self confidence, SA).

I love how it only takes just a few min and makes such a difference in my mood. I think so much more clear, my responses are much better, the negative thoughts in my head are usually silenced (or just sound ridiculous to the point where I cant believe them), my anxiety when speaking to anyone is barely there so its feel much more natural and less awkward, last but not least.....

My butt looks amazing. Lol!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I used to go running for 6 miles (took me 1 hour, (50 mins p/b)) or used to go cycling for 2-3 hours (20-30 miles) or a weight training set or mixed weight/cardio or bodyweight set. Motivation has gone out of the door since christmas though as my stomach needs the excess fat and skin removed (I was a BIG kid in school, lost lots of weight but still have more to go and the last bit needs an op, exercise won't get rid of it *grrrrr*). Although it's nice to not be jailed to an exercise program (1st time free in 10+ years), I do miss the positives that exercise gives off even if it's not physically working.


----------



## reaffected

firestar said:


> Body rows, side lunges, and push ups for twenty minutes. Also did a bit of work with my dumbbell. It wasn't that difficult but I'm trying to do some every day to build up my strength.
> 
> Wow. Glad you're okay and I hope she learned a good lesson!


Thank you! I think she did. I saw her face as he hit me and it was horrified. It's a reason I didn't care to press charges. She looked very upset. She knew exactly what she did. I do think she'll be much more careful next time. It can't be undone. What's done is done.

Do you do anything with dumbbells and legs? I was thinking of adding some for kickbacks. I haven't tried it though and I'm not sure about the weight. 5#'s or 10#s?



andretti said:


> you gotta watch those cars. people dont pay attention. countless of times ive almost been hit or gotten ran over running thru the city because people dont pay attention.


Currently I have over 350 miles logged running in these shoes. High traffic and moderate traffic mostly. I've never been hit. In total I have thousands of miles of running logged spanning well over a decade. I've never been hit. I obviously do watch out for cars. She was literally sitting there for about 30 seconds and waiting until I was dead center in the crosswalk to pull out into me. I couldn't have predicted this. I've almost been hit before as well because I watch, quite a few times. This was one of those times...she was sitting there and went on me. It was even a low traffic time in the day.

My point is more people should watch out for pedestrians at well marked pedestrian crosswalks as opposed to the pedestrians having to fear getting ran over when they have right-of-way. It isn't your fault anymore than it is mine or any other pedestrian/runner/ect that is following the rules of the road. Unless you or I live our lives in a box there is always that risk.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Kristin93 said:


> Every day before I start my work day, I do at least 30 quick squats without stopping (you start building that number up rather quickly the more you do it). I am not much in shape but this seems to be enough for me to feel some endorphins and get a quick cardio out of it.
> 
> My butt looks amazing. Lol!


really. ?!

recently i have stopped doing squats and lunges. I was doing 3 to 4 sets of 50.. so up to 200 squats, and usually 30 standing lunges after.

it sounds crazy, but i did find that the one set of 20 i used to do... quickly got more and more. I t was really challenging and i ended up only doing this once a week when it should have been 3 times. i did this for about 4 months? maybe more.

i did really a good burn on the thighs ... like numb after, that lasted for like 30 mins.

but i stopped becasue i got fed up... but i haven't ruled out returning to them later. they are my lest favorite exercise, altho i like doing calf raises.... up to 1000 of them. ( currently 2 or 3 times a week)

did you really notice you got a better as* ? i think i noticed a slight differences.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

tonight I did about 130 body rows. and some dumbbell hammer curls


----------



## reaffected

KILOBRAVO said:


> tonight I did about 130 body rows. and some dumbbell hammer curls


I had to google body rows. : x Dun judge. :lol Keep it up! I saw the picture!

Today I ran a 5k but it was hot out and took me 22 min 12 seconds. New route, lots of hills, avoiding traffic since rush hour. My leg is sturdy so that's good.


----------



## firestar

Push ups with feet elevated, Chinese push ups, close in push ups, and dips.



reaffected said:


> Thank you! I think she did. I saw her face as he hit me and it was horrified. It's a reason I didn't care to press charges. She looked very upset. She knew exactly what she did. I do think she'll be much more careful next time. It can't be undone. What's done is done.
> 
> Do you do anything with dumbbells and legs? I was thinking of adding some for kickbacks. I haven't tried it though and I'm not sure about the weight. 5#'s or 10#s?


That's good. She's extremely lucky that she didn't injure you. Most people don't get a wake-up call like that.

I haven't done much with the dumbbells yet. I found a routine online (this one: https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/dumbbell-only-home-or-gym-fullbody-workout.html) but I need a few more weeks to finish my bodyweight program. I could just quit early but that would feel wrong somehow, haha.


----------



## Nozz

Got 6 miles biking in today.


----------



## naptime

I did an hour of cycling. I was planing on going for a 20 minute run after but decided to leave that until tomorrow.


----------



## DaveCan

I did some stretches, pushup's, situp's etc, and then a hour of working the heavy bag with various punches, elbows, and kicks.. That was about enough for this ol' geezer as I've been slacking this last long while.


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> Today I ran a 5k but it was hot out and took me 22 min 12 seconds. New route, lots of hills, avoiding traffic since rush hour. My leg is sturdy so that's good.


I'm glad you could avoid most of that traffic, I hope the leg stays strong for the tougher sounding route. Not that you would let anything stop you either way  Best of lucks on today's run  Please stay safe.


----------



## Kovu

Im going to squat and curl later.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked 4 miles today.... still pretty windy outside tho.

tonight I did 6 x 25 reps squats... and 3 x 10 standing lunges. ... was sore after...


----------



## naptime

One hour bike ride and a 4 km run.


----------



## firestar

Iron Mikes (lunges where you jump and reverse legs), squats, and side jumps for twenty seconds on/ten seconds off, four minutes each. It wasn't very long but it got my heart rate up nicely.


----------



## Cheesecake

I ran and walked. It had been a couple of weeks since I last exercised.


----------



## reaffected

5k 22 min 55 seconds. I won't lie, it kicked my ***. Windy, hot.

@firestar Thank you for the link! Also lots of other good materials to be found on there.  I couldn't quit early either, the wrong feeling would be real. I must say... you are _inspiring_ me to pick up some strength training! I keep thinking- I want to do that! :lol

@NerdlySquared I'm _always_ safe. Right?  Thanks. I did another difficult run today and it was hot at 70 degrees.

@KILOBRAVO Keep it up! I was sore today after yesterday. Not sure if it was from the different run or 100 Kickbacks.



Cheesecake said:


> I ran and walked. It had been a couple of weeks since I last exercised.


Eeeee!!!! So good to see you on here! Don't stop! :clap


----------



## rdrr

exercise in futility


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@reaffected. ahh Lol. well. " body rows " are the same as " plank pull ups". remember... I use that iron bar I set up... ya saw.

tonight I just did about 600 calf raises. leggies still felt a slight puffiness after all the squats and lunges yesterday.


----------



## firestar

Some exercises from my new book: five sets of march steps, lunge step-ups, mountain climbers, side leg raises, raised arm scissors, and tricep dips.



reaffected said:


> 5k 22 min 55 seconds. I won't lie, it kicked my ***. Windy, hot.
> 
> @*firestar* Thank you for the link! Also lots of other good materials to be found on there.  I couldn't quit early either, the wrong feeling would be real. I must say... you are _inspiring_ me to pick up some strength training! I keep thinking- I want to do that! :lol


Haha, it's much more difficult to run. I keep thinking I should get back into it but I'm too lazy. You're the real inspiration. No chance of getting hit by cars when I exercise in my room


----------



## Cheesecake

reaffected said:


> Eeeee!!!! So good to see you on here! Don't stop! :clap


I won't stop. Time to push myself even harder. I will do my best.


----------



## Blue Dino

Walked dog for 4.5 miles. 

Ran almost 70 miles total in January.


----------



## losthismarbles

First time posting this somewhere maybe it will help me exercise more consistently.

18 handstand pushups (against a wall)
20 archer Push-ups
40 diamond push-ups
35 normal push-ups
and some chair dips (i didn't count)
11 typewriter pull-ups (with extremely bad form)
17 pull-ups
15 chin-ups
and a bunch of rows that I also didn't keep track of.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Did an hour of interval cardio, 4 sets of sit ups, 4 sets of dumbell curls all after a 10 hour shift, I'm surprised I found the energy; but energy seems to be something I have much more of these days, it feels really good


----------



## Cheesecake

Ran and walked again. It was colder today, but I did manage to exercise for longer.


----------



## WhiteKitty

well, i got to return some stuff to my library, so I'll be going out for a walk. Wakes me up anyway.


----------



## firestar

Two sets of body rows and two sets of let me ins (where you hold onto a door handle and pull yourself towards the door). Thirty minutes total. I have a feeling my arms are going to be killing me tomorrow.


----------



## reaffected

firestar said:


> Haha, it's much more difficult to run. I keep thinking I should get back into it but I'm too lazy. You're the real inspiration. No chance of getting hit by cars when I exercise in my room


I think it's colder where you are? You probably will once the weather warms up  I started kickbacks again. Just 100 in sets of 20. Once every 3 days. I'll add more to it.

2-3: 20:40 3 miles 
2-4: 20:21 3 miles normal
2-5: 21:40 on the longer route but had to stop because chased by dog...twice. -_-


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@reaffected

how do kickbacks make you feel? do you get a burn anywhere? what's your maximum achieved reps?

as for me, last night I did 200 pushups in sets of 20 and 10..... it was... meh.
@firestar. yay. sounds as if you're getting better / more body rows done? are you using something better than a umbrella now tho?

my best is 140-150 rows in sets of 10, 15 or 20. it dependent .on how strong I'm feeling at the Time. The workout ends up mixes of ( 10s 15s or 20s) cause it is quite a challenging one.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Kettlebell swings and shoulder press


----------



## firestar

Hanging leg lifts, iron crosses, alternative one-legged hip extensions, bicycle crunches, v-ups, Russian twists.



KILOBRAVO said:


> @*firestar* . yay. sounds as if you're getting better / more body rows done? are you using something better than a umbrella now tho?
> 
> my best is 140-150 rows in sets of 10, 15 or 20. it dependent .on how strong I'm feeling at the Time. The workout ends up mixes of ( 10s 15s or 20s) cause it is quite a challenging one.


Yeah, they're getting easier but they're still challenging for me. I did ladders last time, so I did 1, then 2, then 3, etc. for 7.5 minutes. I got up to 6 or 7 before I had to reverse (7, then 6, then 5, etc). They are killer!

I'm using a giant pencil :lol My brother gave it to me for Christmas. It's really big, like four feet long. Definitely sturdier than the umbrella.


----------



## Kevin001

I did a quick 20mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked 3 miles. in a string wind and rain.

tonight I did 230 body weight bench dips for triceps.


----------



## reaffected

KILOBRAVO said:


> @reaffected
> 
> how do kickbacks make you feel? do you get a burn anywhere? what's your maximum achieved reps?


Well ofc they burn. If they didn't then it isn't doing anything for me. My ***. Though technically I would say _gluteus maximus_. I did 100 kickbacks/donkey kicks (whichever you want to call them), 100 sky raises, 80 bridge pulses yesterday. I might need to up it or do more holding/control as I don't feel as sore today as I think I should. My maximum is 220. I'll figure it out until I can get some weights. You know it gets disappointing when it doesn't hurt that much the next day ... :lol

Today I ran 5k at 21:30. Another dog- this time someone's male pitbull. Fortunately he was friendly, but this is getting to be pretty annoying. I had an easier time running this route so I'm adapting.


----------



## andretti

200 wide grip chin ups. 200 dips. sets of bicep curls, tricep pull downs. and squats with my curl bar.


----------



## naptime

I did 1 hour of cycling then went for a 20 minute run right after. I haven't done back to back workouts in a couple years. I might start doing that more often


----------



## firestar

Body rows, side lunges, and push ups for twenty minutes. 

I've gotten to the point where I can jump up, lower myself a little, and then raise myself up again on my pull up bar. So that's a bit of progress.


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 30 mins outside in lovely 60 degree weather with sun shining.


----------



## Maverick34

Abs & dumbell rows


----------



## andretti

6 mile run through my city. i feel like the city is mine.


----------



## reaffected

5k 22:10 not so great meh...I blame Obama


----------



## vsaxena

I started out with a bunch of dumbbell chest flys up to 45 lbs. Then I switched over to flat dumbbell presses, incline dumbbell presses and an incline press machine.

Later I hit a new shoulder press record of 145 pounds, AND I hit it twice! BOOM! Then I finished up with a bunch of extra shoulder exercises (fronts, sides, rears, you know), ab work and lower-back extensions.

HOORAH!


----------



## firestar

I did a few types of push ups with my feet elevated plus shove offs, overhead presses (used a sixteen pound dumbbell), and dips. The dips were killer so I'm doing something right.


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> 5k 22:10 not so great meh...I blame Obama


You know nothing can stop you :yay Not even Obama  Tommorow is another new opportunity :yay


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> 5k 22:10 not so great meh...I blame Obama


but thats probably wayyyy beter than id manage. 3.125 miles ?

last night i did just about 100 body rows in sets of 20 then 15.

today i walked about 3 miles, and bought another 1kg bag of protein shake powder... so carried that 

tonight i have done 5 x 200 calf raises. with all the extra weights.. so yes, in nuts and got to magic 1000... . boy, do my lower legs feel puffy and burley now 

isnt it strange that despite all the weight and stress and repetitive movements on the front of my feet..( heels overhang the step I use) they dont tend to complain??


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02

I have been sick with a cold for the past few days. But I am going to try and get back on it and hop on the treadmill. I like to run for at least 30 minutes a day. There is also some good ab work outs on youtube.


----------



## reaffected

5k @ 21:05 I'm not giving Obama credit this time... >>



NerdlySquared said:


> You know nothing can stop you :yay Not even Obama  Tommorow is another new opportunity :yay


I ran in the snow (wasn't sticking though). I overdressed D: Should've stuck with shorts. I knew it ><



KILOBRAVO said:


> but thats probably wayyyy beter than id manage. 3.125 miles ?


Well you don't run  However I know @Kevin001 wants to take me on in a race.... I'll wait for him...

It's roughly 3.1 miles what I run. I can't say it's precisely 3.125 :lol I'm not that serious or accurate in with GPS. I love how all your working out is paying off. Keep it up *bravo* ...eh eh...the pun?


----------



## Kevin001

reaffected said:


> However I know @Kevin001 wants to take me on in a race.... I'll wait for him...


It would be an honor to race you one day, I just pray I don't get embarrassed. :laugh:


----------



## Rains

Walked, jogged and lifted some weights. Have done about 10 000 steps.


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> 5k @ 21:05 I'm not giving Obama credit this time... >>
> 
> I ran in the snow (wasn't sticking though). I overdressed D: Should've stuck with shorts. I knew it ><


That's a really impressive time in the snow and with...gasp...pants 
You are Reaffected, conqueror of weather and presidents  :clap


----------



## NerdlySquared

I did a 30 min jog before work, then a 30 min jog after work and 4 sets of sit-ups, 8 sets of shrugs and 4 sets of bicep curls. Sore but happy


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, deadlifts, bridges, lunges, calf raises, and star jumps.


----------



## TenYears

Having to walk on crutches just....sucks man. It just sucks. If you can imagine how bad walking on crutches might be....and then, like, multiply it...times 1,000.....that's how bad walking on crutches sucks.


I'm trying to use them though, because I don't want my foot to get any worse than it already is, I mean I do have a broken bone and a sprained ankle, and the last thing I want is more doctors in my life. So. Yeah. Ffs. Lets use the crutches. And the boot they gave me.


That's exercise enough. It's not easy getting around on them.


I'm still trying to exercise some, in my apartment, but it's tough. I did some half-***ed situps this morning. It's tough because....I have a pretty high tolerance for pain, and I honestly feel like I could walk on the treadmill right now, but I know I shouldn't.


----------



## millenniumman75

reaffected said:


> ^godmode. Seriously though, should feel good, that's an amazing workout.
> 
> I ran 3 miles but was hit by a car. I mentioned in the bothering thread but it was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was blue, she was red, she didn't stop and waited right until I was in front of her car to pull out and hit me. I fell on her hood against my wrist/hand and her bumper hit my leg. It was daylight. Traffic wasn't that bad. I didn't think she would go (obviously) and I had the right away. Fortunately, I'll be okay just a couple bruises and my dog was on my right so she didn't hit my dog.
> 
> I _still_ timed in at 20:25. Though probably would've been faster without getting hit. *sigh Fortunately, I'm okay.


I had an encounter like that at 1am during a run. The pizza delivery driver decided he didn't want to wait either even though pedestrians have the right of way. Gloved hand on the hood and legs mere inches from being hit. That actually the fourth time in my 16 years of running that it has happened, and all four in the same area.

The grocery store that had the first three encounters closed down in December 2014. They are tearing down the mini-mall to expand the intersection, so only the fourth would be a possibility :afr.


----------



## firestar

Side leg raises, squats, mountain climbers, lunges, plank arm raises, high knees. My legs are actually sore. Haven't experienced that since I stopped running.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked 3.something miles.

then I did 100 pushups tonight.

I think I'm getn a bit lazy :O


----------



## firestar

Job interview. Based on heart rate alone, that should count as exercise.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Besides usual six mile run, I purchased a resistance band set. Try to tighten up a bit in the upper area. 

Trained on it for the past couple days, and I'm good and sore. Gonna pick that back up Saturday.


----------



## Kevin001

Worked on arms and delts.


----------



## RockmanJL9981

i went running. this is my 3rd day in a row hope i can make it a 4th lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

calf raises... till my legs felt they'd burst. lol


----------



## reaffected

@millenniumman75 Yea, it happens. Being safe helps while running so it's only crap like that rather than jay(running) lol? and getting hit straight on. All my close calls are over there. Minus another of someone leaving their driveway...go figure.



RockmanJL9981 said:


> i went running. this is my 3rd day in a row hope i can make it a 4th lol


Keep it up! The first two weeks are crucial for establishing habit, routine, self discipline.

For me...
Lately it's been loose dogs. Fun stuff. Mastiff mix and pitbull. Fortunately dogs do not scare me (people do) so I tend to get angry at this rather than scared. So far this approach has worked. I love yelling "NO" firmly at the dogs and seeing their confused faces. Usually works though. I have to protect my dog and I'll do anything for that. It's really annoying though, I shouldn't have to deal with peoples loose dogs, fear injury from them, fear them getting hit by a car as they chase, or them hurting my dog. Fortunately it's rare.

Last night was crap run 22:20 5k. Today was better 21:50 5k.


----------



## McFly

reaffected said:


> For me...
> Lately it's been loose dogs. Fun stuff. Mastiff mix and pitbull. Fortunately dogs do not scare me (people do) so I tend to get angry at this rather than scared. So far this approach has worked. I love yelling "NO" firmly at the dogs and seeing their confused faces. Usually works though. I have to protect my dog and I'll do anything for that. It's really annoying though, I shouldn't have to deal with peoples loose dogs, fear injury from them, fear them getting hit by a car as they chase, or them hurting my dog. Fortunately it's rare.


Do you carry pepper spray with you?


----------



## losthismarbles

Ok so I did 70 goblet lunges with 35lbs
74 goblet squats with 35lbs
54 jump squats
wall sit for 20 seconds

And my legs are sore from that. I'm pretty sure that's pathetic. Hopefully my shame will make me stronger.


----------



## firestar

Core exercises: bicycle crunches, hyperextensions, scissors, and leg lifts. 

Almost finished with my bodyweight program. Then I'm going to move on to dumbbells and pushing hard for that pull up.


----------



## millenniumman75

reaffected said:


> @*millenniumman75* Yea, it happens. Being safe helps while running so it's only crap like that rather than jay(running) lol? and getting hit straight on. All my close calls are over there. Minus another of someone leaving their driveway...go figure.


I clearly let dumb cars go even though pedestrians and people who run the streets have the right of way.

Tonight, I almost got wiped out by a snow truck. It was 17F with a windchill of 3F, I had a $5 failing set of earphones and a balaclava over my head with a cap and layered to look like I am morbidly obese (four shirts and a sweatshirt! and I wonder why I am so dehydrated when I am done with my run!)

I heard a truck, but it was on the side of the street I had just been on (and normally would be if I hadn't crossed the five lane road to run down the other side to face traffic tonight!) A little late to be plowing when it isn't even snowing, just a bit blowing around.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> I love yelling "NO" firmly at the dogs and seeing their confused faces. Usually works though.


so you got some ''spice'' in there? thats .... something.. i didnt know.   but i like it.....

but, yeah you have to make the line at times. those doggies shouldn't be running loose... people here have that too... and doggies seem to me attracted to me a lot, they run to me ... and i pet them... but still.. if they have muddy paws and that .. its not right if i get a muddy paw print on my leg tho.

hmm, anyhoo my calves feel a tiny tiny twinge from yesterdays routine.

today i walked 3 miles... but im gonna do triceps dips tonight...

ill PROMISE to do.... 14 sets of 15....usual i write what i have done after...

in fact... if i dont do the 14 x 15... ill tell you and then you can tell me off... Deal?


----------



## Kevin001

Shoulder raises, pushups (variety), tricep dips, and dumbbell curls.


----------



## stewartmays1

went for a bike ride today it went well


----------



## Maverick34

(early am like 12 hours ago) 

Standing dumbell presses
Dumbell front lateral raises (Dorian Yates style)
Dumbell Single-Leg calf raises


----------



## reaffected

3 miles 20:58 Slight improvement...



firestar said:


> Core exercises: bicycle crunches, hyperextensions, scissors, and leg lifts.
> 
> Almost finished with my bodyweight program. Then I'm going to move on to dumbbells and pushing hard for that pull up.


:yay almost.... and *cringe* core. I remember doing bananas....NOT my friend! :evil <- so evil



millenniumman75 said:


> I clearly let dumb cars go even though pedestrians and people who run the streets have the right of way.
> 
> Tonight, I almost got wiped out by a snow truck. It was 17F with a windchill of 3F, I had a $5 failing set of earphones and a balaclava over my head with a cap and layered to look like I am morbidly obese (four shirts and a sweatshirt! and I wonder why I am so dehydrated when I am done with my run!)


EW, running in that. I was a baby tonight since it was 30 degrees for my run. Well, tbf, I left checking the temperature and it said 40 degrees. So I was "oh, shorts and a tank with a thin hoodie." I had lobster legs but they felt fine. Yup, it was colder than that...The sweatshirts is like a simulation of running in humidity. I sweat soooo much.



KILOBRAVO said:


> so you got some ''spice'' in there? thats .... something.. i didnt know.   but i like it.....
> 
> in fact... if i dont do the 14 x 15... ill tell you and then you can tell me off... Deal?


You _could_ say I have some spice in there! I'll implement said spice if you don't! A deal is struck.



McFly said:


> Do you carry pepper spray with you?


I did when I ran late at night. I haven't lately. I'm pretty hesitant to use it on dogs. It's human grade and would mess them up pretty bad. I haven't come across any that I would say _needed_ it. It's mostly rare I run into off leash dogs.


----------



## Andre

20:58 was right around my best race in cross country in h.s. That's very good, reaffected.

Some of these names sound madeup. Goblet lunges? I should probably look these up instead of use this as a place to bore you all with questions. But I am so lonely I don't feel like it.

I did some exercises today. Bicep curls, squats, walking lunges, shoulder extensions? (idk), and above the head dumbbells. Call them heaven reachers. And some push ups. I think that's everything.


----------



## Omgblood

Last week deadlift peaked at 495 x 3, deadstops, beltless, stiff bar


----------



## McFly

reaffected said:


> I did when I ran late at night. I haven't lately. I'm pretty hesitant to use it on dogs. It's human grade and would mess them up pretty bad. I haven't come across any that I would say _needed_ it. It's mostly rare I run into off leash dogs.


It's always good to have your pepper spray on you, not just for dogs or at night.

I got attacked by a pit bull while walking my dog and didn't think to use my pepper spray can because you kind of get taken by surprise without training. Yelling and kicking had no effect on it. My dog Teddy suffered hip damage from the attack and never walked normally again.

Dogs enjoy chasing running things, which I imagine is why they went after you. And when the person stops running from them they tend to lose interest.


----------



## sosassy

4.5 miles on the elliptical. Heart rate hovered around 180 so I was happy. I have been having trouble getting it up recently, it must be that i'm getting old...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> You _could_ say I have some spice in there! I'll implement said spice if you don't! A deal is struck.


oh.. I must by psychic or something...its sad the ''spice'' you have to carry is pepper spray... but then if society was nice all the time you might not need to carry that. 

oh well.. but meant it seemed spicy that you yell at those dogs. 

NEWS: I DID do the 14 x 15 dips...( honest miss i did) in fact i did way better than that. i got up to 18 x 15... then thought fu** it. and wanted the round number of 20. but those last two sets of 15 were hard and tiring on the arms... but im glad now.

but do you still want to unleash the spice anyway? 

I have a metal framed bed so the bar at the feet end is plenty strong enough and just a the ideal height for these dips... way better than a chair.,

tonight its gonna be some calf raises... and i must get back to sit-ups thrice a week.. this transcription stuff has been distracting me... its addictive...very.. however my typing here is lazy as hell... but its not like this in the work!


----------



## Kevin001

30 mins. on the treadmill.


----------



## firestar

Let me ups, let me ins, and push ups for twenty minutes.



reaffected said:


> 3 miles 20:58 Slight improvement...
> 
> :yay almost.... and *cringe* core. I remember doing bananas....NOT my friend! :evil <- so evil


Haha, I've always thought my core was pretty strong because it's where I carry most of my weight but yeah, doing core exercises is not fun.

I also walked to the store and back. It was freezing cold. Blech.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I just did body rows in sets of 15 . think it was 6 sets... this was in between some wok I had to do which took more of my attemtion.


----------



## andretti

played some pickup ball for an hour.


----------



## naptime

I only did 30 minutes of cycling. The last couple days I've been feeling blah and have no energy.


----------



## reaffected

@KILOBRAVO Good! I can take the spice down to Cinnamon level. 

It's almost freezing and raining tonight. Probably not gonna run...but who knows. Maybe. Yesterday was 3 miles 20:40



Rufus said:


> 20:58 was right around my best race in cross country in h.s. That's very good, reaffected.
> 
> I did some exercises today. Bicep curls, squats, walking lunges, shoulder extensions? (idk), and above the head dumbbells. Call them heaven reachers. And some push ups. I think that's everything.


Meh, I say call them whatever you want! As long as they work right?  Thanks. My best CC time was 17:40 something. I just quit because I would get too worked up.



McFly said:


> It's always good to have your pepper spray on you, not just for dogs or at night.
> 
> I got attacked by a pit bull while walking my dog and didn't think to use my pepper spray can because you kind of get taken by surprise without training. Yelling and kicking had no effect on it. My dog Teddy suffered hip damage from the attack and never walked normally again.
> 
> Dogs enjoy chasing running things, which I imagine is why they went after you. And when the person stops running from them they tend to lose interest.


I'm sorry about your dog, that's a traumatic experience.  About the pepper spray, I know it is (I'm an adult). It's just a pain to carry with and I like my freedom. They didn't go after me, they focus on my dog. Stopping doesn't do anything except lead to problems that include aggressive attacking. At least in my experience. I've _never_ had a dog lose interest with me stopping with my dog. For me, it isn't about running with me, it's about getting involved with my dog (which they are usually friendly). If I solo run, I don't have an issue with it at all. It's really just a PITA. I know dog behavior. I've spent years training dogs and volunteering at animal shelters.


----------



## firestar

I did dumbbell exercises today. Started off with 16 pounds because I thought I could handle it and then changed to 12 because I wasn't as strong as I thought :lol


----------



## McFly

reaffected said:


> I'm sorry about your dog, that's a traumatic experience.  About the pepper spray, I know it is (I'm an adult). It's just a pain to carry with and I like my freedom. They didn't go after me, they focus on my dog. Stopping doesn't do anything except lead to problems that include aggressive attacking. At least in my experience. I've _never_ had a dog lose interest with me stopping with my dog. For me, it isn't about running with me, it's about getting involved with my dog (which they are usually friendly). If I solo run, I don't have an issue with it at all. It's really just a PITA. I know dog behavior. I've spent years training dogs and volunteering at animal shelters.


Thanks. The only times I've been chased by dogs was out biking and when I stopped they lost interest in something that wasn't moving anymore, so I'm just going by that experience. Sounds like you're very protective of your dog and he's a good running mate for you.


----------



## DerrickOdea

A long run outside for 20 mins, shoulder raises, pushups and dumbells.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked about 3. 5 miles. last part was up long medium hill against a strong head wind. that was good.

then tonight I did 100 full sit ups . I really have to get back to that the 3 times a week as before. . it doest even take long....


----------



## Rains

Walked 8500 steps. I guess I'll gradually build up to 10 000.


----------



## reaffected

3 miles, 20:38 meh. It was raining but lightly...kinda liked it.



McFly said:


> Thanks. The only times I've been chased by dogs was out biking and when I stopped they lost interest in something that wasn't moving anymore, so I'm just going by that experience. Sounds like you're very protective of your dog and he's a good running mate for you.


Ooooo, you bike? Yea something about wheels moving and dogs. I wish I could bike more. Hopefully someday...I much enjoy mountain biking.

He's a great running buddy. He's 9 years old but it's not a problem. I guess you could say I'm a bit protective


----------



## catcharay

Today's workout was quick steady (15min) at 5.5km/hr and I put incline 12%. Burnt 195 cals, whereas yest was more vigorous (spurts of 10km/hr and 6km/hr) for 12 mins and on incline of 12% but I still burnt the same cals? 

Anyhow, it's improved workout because I used to do 40 mins walking at 5.5km and burnt only the equivalent of what I achieve now at half the time My sister did 50mins and burnt 370cals (she does 2min spurts of 10km but no incline) which I think is inefficient because her goal is quick fat loss.


----------



## andretti

5 mile run around the city. plus like 50 pulls ups . 
thats its, feeling lazy today.


----------



## firestar

Squats, jump squats, front kicks, plank-into-lunges, plank leg raises. I used a bodyweight program I found online but I skipped the push ups. I'm still sore from the dumbbell exercise I did yesterday so no way I could have handled that!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i just did 170 pushups. in bits and pieces of 10 and 15.... i HATE stopping at non multiples of five... so I push on untill it ends with a "0" or a "5"


----------



## Kevin001

Went walking/running with my mom. I got her to run a little, she is a big woman so that was nice. She was happy she could.


----------



## catcharay

Did some interval running on machine in 15 mins, equating to 200 cals. Next time I'll do 5 more minutes, then work up to 30 mins.. curious to see how much I can burn in 30 mins (400 desirable). Sometimes I focus too much on cals and the number on the scale.


----------



## elusivecargo

none, and i know im shorting my life. Is that passive aggresive?


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises: step ups, stiff leg deadlifts, seated presses, calf raises, shrugs, and side bends. I didn't push myself quite as hard as I could have (except for the seated dumbbell presses, could barely manage those) but I'm giving myself a week to adjust.


----------



## Rains

About 8500 steps.
Finally think I'm starting to lose some weight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i walked about just under 4 miles.

then tonight i have done 3 x 40 = 120 full sit ups. .(which is a record to date) 

i cen definably feel stronger ab muscles... the first sets of situps i feel light as a feather.... like a floating up feeling... kinda weird in a good way.


----------



## reaffected

Channeling pain into running mostly worked. New recent PR: 20:10 I was so upset I poured my heart into my run. 

Makes it a 6:43 pace per mile. Trying to fight back while dealing with everything.


----------



## Andre

Just forty push ups not counting walking around town to get from one place to the other but most people don't even do that, they hop in their car and go.

Good job on your run reaffected. I notice that's a lot faster than your previous runs and you keep getting better.

I'm hoping to run this weekend when it's warmer. Maybe even tomorrow under the midday sun.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> Channeling pain into running mostly worked. New recent PR: 20:10 I was so upset I poured my heart into my run.
> 
> Makes it a 6:43 pace per mile. Trying to fight back while dealing with everything.


great effort.  recently I've noticed my walking speed average increase

it used to be 2.7 MPH..... bit now the pedometers logging 2.8 to 2.9 MPH. and I'm not trying to increase it knowingly.... it s just kinda happened on its own. . yet I'm not more tired after walking the several miles...

so maybe the same sort of intentional thing can happen with running? maybe a you get used to the exercise you subconsciously pick up the pace? Idk. suppose its interesting


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, dumbbell raises, arnold presses, and shoulder raises.


----------



## firestar

Crunches, bicycle crunches, elbow planks, raised leg elbow planks, and side elbow planks.


----------



## Kevin001

Did some walking with my mom. I also got on the treadmill later on for about 30mins.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

calf raises


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises: lunges, floor presses, standing hammer curls, extensions, plus an attempt at pull ups (jumped up and let myself down slowly) and leg lifts. My arms are going to be sore as heck tomorrow


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> Dumbbell exercises: lunges, floor presses, standing hammer curls, extensions, plus an attempt at pull ups (jumped up and let myself down slowly) and leg lifts. My arms are going to be sore as heck tomorrow


wow. you do so much variety each time.

nearly every day of the week when I work out... its usually one exercise ... but to the near extreme.. like 150 pushups ... or 500-700+ weighted calf raises , or 130 or so body rows... or. 200 triceps dips ... whatever .etc etc then after I'm sore / burn. .. that's it... however, this is because you need at least 24 hours between doing those again...

although currently I'm getting back to hitting full situps and calf raises 3 times a week.


----------



## firestar

KILOBRAVO said:


> wow. you do so much variety each time.
> 
> nearly every day of the week when I work out... its usually one exercise ... but to the near extreme.. like 150 pushups ... or 500-700+ weighted calf raises , or 130 or so body rows... or. 200 triceps dips ... whatever .etc etc then after I'm sore / burn. .. that's it... however, this is because you need at least 24 hours between doing those again...
> 
> although currently I'm getting back to hitting full situps and calf raises 3 times a week.


I think the way you do it is probably better because it's easier to measure progress and to push yourself. I just follow a program because I prefer structure. It's easy to get lazy when you do that, though.


----------



## MCHB

A bit behind on the updates, but on the mountain bike I've done

Jan 24 - 4km
Jan 26 - 5km
Jan 27 - 8.8km
Jan 29 - 6.8km
Jan 31 - 9.5km
Feb 2 - 11km
Feb 4 - 14.3km
Feb 6 - 7km
Feb 7 - 9km
Feb 8 - 16km
Feb 10 - 15km
Feb 12 - 17.1km
Feb 14 - 10km
Feb 15th-18th - took a break; sore back
Feb 19 - 17km

As of today I'm limited to service roads until the trails dry up or the temperature drops below zero again. Road riding reminds me that I'm not in as good of shape as I think I am, especially on the long drawn out uphills! Steady Cadence? What is this crap?!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I had a pleasant walk in the beautiful, unseasonable warmth. It shall snow on Monday.


----------



## catcharay

Today was 25 min on treadmill and I burnt 340 cals. My sister ran for the same duration but only burnt 270, so that's 70 cals difference. After the 25 min mark I started to taper off but I'm certain I would've achieved 400 cals by 30 mins, which is such a victory to me because I've found my type of exercise that I can do, and not for long (because my endurance is bad).


----------



## reaffected

Rufus said:


> . Good job on your run reaffected. I notice that's a lot faster than your previous runs and you keep getting better.
> 
> I'm hoping to run this weekend when it's warmer. Maybe even tomorrow under the midday sun.


Thank you. It deviates a bit because I run three different routes all with various types of hills. Two are 3 miles, one is 3.1. Emotion effects runs and temperature does to a large extent. It's easier for me to breathe in the 50s than in the 30s. I hope you can make a run this weekend.



KILOBRAVO said:


> great effort.  recently I've noticed my walking speed average increase
> 
> it used to be 2.7 MPH..... bit now the pedometers logging 2.8 to 2.9 MPH. and I'm not trying to increase it knowingly.... it s just kinda happened on its own. . yet I'm not more tired after walking the several miles...
> 
> so maybe the same sort of intentional thing can happen with running? maybe a you get used to the exercise you subconsciously pick up the pace? Idk. suppose its interesting


Lower BPM leads to increased effenciency so your body isn't having to work as hard over time hence why it's getting easier over increased distance. Nothing but good Kilo. Idk, I find with running you sorta hit your stride and stay there. Once you realize "oh, this is easy...wait, running isn't support to be _this_ easy", you push more. Well, I do. I have to cap my miles or I would be doing sorta what you do and just keep going further and further. It's how I was running half marathons.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> Lower BPM leads to increased effenciency so your body isn't having to work as hard over time hence why it's getting easier over increased distance. Nothing but good Kilo. Idk, *I find with running you sorta hit your stride and stay there. Once you realize "oh, this is easy...wait, running isn't support to be this easy", you push more. * Well, I do. I have to cap my miles or I would be doing sorta what you do and just keep going further and further. It's how I was running half marathons.


ahhhh well that's interesting.  .... I'm walking the same routes each time... so actually the distances are fixed.

but that thing you say where it ''shouldn't be this easy'' well.... this is just the realization the during the exercise you must be getting stronger. Think back to when you started a particular thing... it wasn't so easy then.

like.. i can remember months and month s ago... the first 10 pushups I did.. ( LOL, 2 sets of FIVE) wow.... it was hard.! then slowly this number increased... i could never imagine doing sets of 15 up to like 150+ ... but i got that far. Actually with pushups theres a weird thing.

i will find the first 50 or so in the sets hard-ish. then .. as I'm warmed up suddenly its really easy... like I can feel like iim pushing up myself like a feather weight... then... when I'm getting to 80 -90 etc... its really hard again until i cant do anymore at say.. 130, 140 ish..
so maybeeee the real impact is during the last sets of 50 rather than the starting reps.

its hard >> easy >> progressively harder

with calf raises its like this. first set of 150 with the weights.... easy... like stupidly easy. then slowly the next sets are increasingly difficult.. and its like a slow downhill progression.. theres no low - high - low. weird.

simpley easy peasy >> slowly getting harder > PAIN!

situps are : easy peasy >> progressively harder.

plank pull pus ( rows) are easyish > really easy> then really hard.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ugh for gods sake. 

i did 3 x 40 situps. and i walked today 3, something miles in 8000 or so steps..


----------



## andretti

i ran 3 miles. then bench pressed. dips. lat pull downs and messed with the curl bar. got a good workout in this morning.


----------



## Andre

reaffected said:


> Thank you. It deviates a bit because I run three different routes all with various types of hills. Two are 3 miles, one is 3.1. Emotion effects runs and temperature does to a large extent. It's easier for me to breathe in the 50s than in the 30s. I hope you can make a run this weekend.


I limited myself to 3 miles today. I was trying to get closer to 3.1, maybe I did. But I used to be disappointed only running 3 miles, like that wasn't enough, except my goal this time is to run 3 miles every day for a week, which I haven't done in ages. I think that will change things for me in a big way concerning mood and level of anxiety/confidence.



> Lower BPM leads to increased effenciency so your body isn't having to work as hard over time hence why it's getting easier over increased distance. Nothing but good Kilo. Idk, I find with running you sorta hit your stride and stay there. Once you realize "oh, this is easy...wait, running isn't support to be _this_ easy", you push more. Well, I do. I have to cap my miles or I would be doing sorta what you do and just keep going further and further. It's how I was running half marathons.


Is BPM breaths per minute?


----------



## MCHB

*edit* I agree with Kilo.


----------



## NerdlySquared

MCHB said:


> *edit* I agree with Kilo.


Im glad you do, I hope you act on it as well and be supportive.


----------



## MCHB

NerdlySquared said:


> Im glad you do, I hope you act on it as well and be supportive.


*uber edit* 
So I've given it some more thought and if it makes things easier, I'll stay out of this thread and start a fitness log of my own in it's own thread.

Get back to posting your daily exercise accomplishments, people! Keep on!


----------



## NerdlySquared

MCHB said:


> *uber edit*
> So I've given it some more thought and if it makes things easier, I'll stay out of this thread and start a fitness log of my own in it's own thread.
> 
> Get back to posting your daily exercise accomplishments, people! Keep on!


That's an impressive showing of consideration, I hope it can help everyone involved heal and this thread to return to its focus.


----------



## UltraShy

I did physical therapy for my right shoulder.


----------



## firestar

Jumping jacks, sprinter lunges, lunge step-ups, and side-to-side jumps (eight sets).


----------



## Andre

I did 3 miles in 26:18. I'm pleased with myself I did it because I've done six miles in two days and when I run I usually don't make it to six but then I usually don't run two days in a row. So that's two days out of my personal goal of seven that I just came up with yesterday to make a week.

Yesterday my time was 24:45.


----------



## Kevin001

Did some ab exercises.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I walked only about 3 miles in 57 minutes. I wanted to get back home to see a sports on TV.

later tonight I did 6 x 20 ... then 3 x 10 = 150 body rows. actually got me slightly outta breath..


----------



## firestar

High knees and climbers over and over and over. Sometimes following a program is boring but I have no imagination


----------



## andretti

5 mile run and did 10x10 sets of wide grip pull ups.


----------



## catcharay

Yest. Walked easily But I actually jogged for the last 5 mins and kept pace. Didn't stop so that's a first. Doing exercise is probably keeping me together. It makes me feel stronger when I'm weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1e2

Today not too much just doing laundry and resting. Yesterday walked 3 to 3.5 miles and took my dog to the park so that was fun. Today felt like doing very little and goofed off some doing art on my computer, did crosswords some, read the latest news online, watched a silly show and that's about it. Zzzz. .... Tired.


----------



## halfly

Testing out dailyburn's yoga. did a couple easy classes for about 80 min


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of squats, deadlifts, lunges, calf raises, and weighted star jumps.


----------



## Kovu

High pulls, Bench, Close grip, Shrugs.


----------



## Andre

Completed a third day at three miles. This time a slightly different route, one with a greater vertical rise. Time was 26:30. So nine miles in three days. Pretty good for me.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

120 full situps


----------



## Kanova

100 push ups!
100 sit ups!
100 squats!
10 KM run!
EVERY DAY FOR 3 YEARS!!!

But for real, I run for 22 minutes, do a few sets of 21s ( barbell curl-7 lower half rep, 7 upper half rep, 7 full extension rep. ) then a few sets of bench press, 20 or so push ups then sit ups until I weep like a baby. Then I go do an hour and a half of rock climbing.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Kanova said:


> 100 push ups!
> 100 sit ups!
> 100 squats!
> 10 KM run!
> EVERY DAY FOR 3 YEARS!!!
> 
> .


seriously? how did such a regime change your build? 
if so... is sounds a little too flat base line for all that time?


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell routine again: Squats, presses, rows, curls, extensions, and sit ups. The sit ups didn't use dumbbells, haha, but they were part of the routine so I did them


----------



## naptime

It was only -2 out so I took advantage of it and went for a quick 25km bike ride.


----------



## funnynihilist

walked up and down a hill for 25 minutes. Probably looked stupid doing it but don't care


----------



## reaffected

Sat no run. Sunday: really bad run? Only made it 2.5 miles because my calves literally cramped up on me. Too much anxiety and I pushed too hard. My pace was 6:18 a mile. Coincidentally, it also started to pour on me right at the same time I had to walk :rain Doge was not amused.

Tonight ran 5k 21:30 in the rain. At least I finished this time...



Rufus said:


> I limited myself to 3 miles today. I was trying to get closer to 3.1, maybe I did. But I used to be disappointed only running 3 miles, like that wasn't enough, except my goal this time is to run 3 miles every day for a week, which I haven't done in ages. I think that will change things for me in a big way concerning mood and level of anxiety/confidence.
> 
> Is BPM breaths per minute?


I always limit myself to 3 or 3.1. Well, currently anyway. Nothing wrong with that. I think it will too  I'm proud you did it.

BPM is beats per minute. The lower, the better. So you're goal for resting should be 50's - low 60's. A good endurance athlete has a resting BPM in the 40's. Overtime, your BPM will lower even while exercising.



Rufus said:


> Completed a third day at three miles. This time a slightly different route, one with a greater vertical rise. Time was 26:30. So nine miles in three days. Pretty good for me.


:yay Yea, you can see what I mean about hills affecting time  Different routes are good though for keeping your body on your toes so you get more of a workout.



naptime said:


> It was only -2 out so I took advantage of it and went for a quick 25km bike ride.


I thought: wait, -2 wut....then I realized where you are :lol



Kevin001 said:


> Did some walking with my mom. I also got on the treadmill later on for about 30mins.


That was nice of you Kevin 



KILOBRAVO said:


> its hard >> easy >> progressively harder
> 
> with calf raises its like this. first set of 150 with the weights.... easy... like stupidly easy. then slowly the next sets are increasingly difficult.. and its like a slow downhill progression.. theres no low - high - low. weird.
> 
> simpley easy peasy >> slowly getting harder > PAIN!
> 
> situps are : easy peasy >> progressively harder.
> 
> plank pull pus ( rows) are easyish > really easy> then really hard.


Oh yes, I completely misread about the distance thing. I've noticed similar patterns. Running is usually: hard > easy (hitting your stride/second wind) >> I'm dying halp, #whyamIdoingthiscanIquitnow > hard

Kickbacks/donkey kicks/bridges/heel raises: easy > hard


----------



## Kanova

KILOBRAVO said:


> seriously? how did such a regime change your build?
> if so... is sounds a little too flat base line for all that time?


No, it was kind of a reference to OnePunchMan. I was wondering if anyone would get it.

I mostly stick to the bottom half of my post :/


----------



## Andre

@reaffected

That is so sad you got rained on just as you stopped! Are you ok? And were you with your dog? I guess that what doge is.

That is interesting to know about beats per minute. So by being more efficient do you think you automatically have more energy by exercising? I feel more efficient already.

You're right about the order of hardness with running. That happened when I ran a ten mile race.


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> Sat no run. Sunday: really bad run? Only made it 2.5 miles because my calves literally cramped up on me. Too much anxiety and I pushed too hard. My pace was 6:18 a mile. Coincidentally, it also started to pour on me right at the same time I had to walk :rain Doge was not amused.
> 
> Tonight ran 5k 21:30 in the rain. At least I finished this time...


I hope the cramp pain got a bit better in time for today's run. :squeeze I also hope the weather improves and you get a bit more clear sunny days for your runs 

I am looking forward to the weather changing here too, things are already kind of melty on and off and I can see the days starting to get longer and the temperatures start to climb. It will be nice to feel the warm air on my face again during a jog.

Allll the lucks to you on your run today


----------



## reaffected

Time was 19:42 but with the short break I would factor it closer to around 20:12 for 3 miles.

Today was...interesting. Opted to make the poor decisions of bringing along roommate's dog to help exercise her. She's terrible. Crapped 2x and peed before we left. Start to run and is dramatically pulling over...get past that then she is dragging within a mile. : / The way back she's pretty much done and throws a fit. I had to stop for a few meters before resuming and ultimately dropping the leash as she trotted behind for the last few houses in the neighborhood. Oh she's fine. Feet are great, she was even calmly walking around the house after (no extreme breathing or collapse of exhaustion). DIVA.

OH yess....more drama with people failing to yield at crosswalks. This time car had to stop in the middle of the road to avoid turning into me. I just threw my hands in the air like "the ****?!" Oh well...It's hard to see a person running in the daylight in the middle of the crosswalk with two dogs....

@Rufus 
It happens. I limped home. Here is Doge-"Binks" (with freckles from rain run):









It's cool we have the same running difficulty pattern  I've found it true for most distances.

Via exercise and energy: Various studies have shown that exercise does lead to an increase in energy as well as increased longevity, decreased cortesol levels, lower BP, decreased anxiety, stronger organs (heart & lungs), and a whole plethora of other benefits. To simplify (super simple): exercise -> increased oxygen -> more oxygen to your brain and organs -> over time organs have to work less to achieve oxygen = energy conservation/efficiency -> more energy. Also exercise -> increased endorphins -> feeling good/awake/aroused -> increased energy.

@NerdlySquared Thanks, maybe one of these days I'll make it easier on myself D: Need updates!


----------



## andretti

5 mile run thru the city. going to go to the gym to workout tonight as well


----------



## Andre

reaffected said:


> Time was 19:42 but with the short break I would factor it closer to around 20:12 for 3 miles.
> 
> Today was...interesting. Opted to make the poor decisions of bringing along roommate's dog to help exercise her. She's terrible. Crapped 2x and peed before we left. Start to run and is dramatically pulling over...get past that then she is dragging within a mile. : / The way back she's pretty much done and throws a fit. I had to stop for a few meters before resuming and ultimately dropping the leash as she trotted behind for the last few houses in the neighborhood. Oh she's fine. Feet are great, she was even calmly walking around the house after (no extreme breathing or collapse of exhaustion). DIVA.
> 
> OH yess....more drama with people failing to yield at crosswalks. This time car had to stop in the middle of the road to avoid turning into me. I just threw my hands in the air like "the ****?!" Oh well...It's hard to see a person running in the daylight in the middle of the crosswalk with two dogs....
> 
> @Rufus
> It happens. I limped home. Here is Doge-"Binks" (with freckles from rain run):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool we have the same running difficulty pattern  I've found it true for most distances.
> 
> Via exercise and energy: Various studies have shown that exercise does lead to an increase in energy as well as increased longevity, decreased cortesol levels, lower BP, decreased anxiety, stronger organs (heart & lungs), and a whole plethora of other benefits. To simplify (super simple): exercise -> increased oxygen -> more oxygen to your brain and organs -> over time organs have to work less to achieve oxygen = energy conservation/efficiency -> more energy. Also exercise -> increased endorphins -> feeling good/awake/aroused -> increased energy.
> 
> @NerdlySquared Thanks, maybe one of these days I'll make it easier on myself D: Need updates!


That reminds me of the time I tried to walk/run with my brother's dog. I get so anxious about dogs when I can't make my opinions count.

I chose not to run today. Briefly thought about it upon waking from a nap but I am too sleep deprived. It's something that I've been dealing with for a couple weeks, well really longer but it got worse with increased caffeine usage. Meanwhile I can't imagine giving up caffeine (again). So the past couple days I noticed an increased feeling of energy while not getting enough sleep and sleeping too light, and last night only sleeping four hours, lightly, I decided I have to fix this problem before pushing myself harder. I'm going to get a foam mattress that I can try for a hundred nights if my mom lets me (cue automatic feeling of emasculation).

Your dog looks happy. I like how you put a handkerchief around his neck for some photos.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@reaffected. lively and luvvly informative post. cute dawgy. but he looks all cowed there.

today a walked 3.8 miles at AV speed of 2.8 MPH this time.

later tonight I did 17 sets of 15 dips... then protein drink...

with all this typing I'm doing now ( tykka tkk tkk tkk tkk) my hands might get muscles lol...


----------



## firestar

Half jacks, plank jacks, donkey kicks, and plank arm raises.



reaffected said:


> Time was 19:42 but with the short break I would factor it closer to around 20:12 for 3 miles.
> 
> Today was...interesting. Opted to make the poor decisions of bringing along roommate's dog to help exercise her. She's terrible. Crapped 2x and peed before we left. Start to run and is dramatically pulling over...get past that then she is dragging within a mile. : / The way back she's pretty much done and throws a fit. I had to stop for a few meters before resuming and ultimately dropping the leash as she trotted behind for the last few houses in the neighborhood. Oh she's fine. Feet are great, she was even calmly walking around the house after (no extreme breathing or collapse of exhaustion). DIVA.
> 
> OH yess....*more drama with people failing to yield at crosswalks. This time car had to stop in the middle of the road to avoid turning into me. I just threw my hands in the air like "the ****?!" * Oh well...It's hard to see a person running in the daylight in the middle of the crosswalk with two dogs....
> 
> @*Rufus*
> It happens. I limped home. Here is Doge-"Binks" (with freckles from rain run):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool we have the same running difficulty pattern  I've found it true for most distances.
> 
> Via exercise and energy: Various studies have shown that exercise does lead to an increase in energy as well as increased longevity, decreased cortesol levels, lower BP, decreased anxiety, stronger organs (heart & lungs), and a whole plethora of other benefits. To simplify (super simple): exercise -> increased oxygen -> more oxygen to your brain and organs -> over time organs have to work less to achieve oxygen = energy conservation/efficiency -> more energy. Also exercise -> increased endorphins -> feeling good/awake/aroused -> increased energy.
> 
> @*NerdlySquared* Thanks, maybe one of these days I'll make it easier on myself D: Need updates!


Drivers are terrible! This explains why people always look surprised when I stop for them when they're waiting to cross.


----------



## catcharay

8 hill sprints. Got half a kilo to lose before I start doing proper weights.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, lunges, calf raises, bridges, and deadlifts.


----------



## naptime

45 minutes of indoor cycling.


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises. I probably should have increased the weight and pushed myself harder but I was too tired.


----------



## reaffected

*YES NEW RECORD (recent anyway)*

2-24: 5k 21:32
Today: *3 miles at 19:37* !!!! I'm excited. That's excellent news. I'm actually becoming fast again. So about 6:33 miles on average.



Rufus said:


> Your dog looks happy. I like how you put a handkerchief around his neck for some photos.


For you (you reminded me so we ran like this tonight  )











KILOBRAVO said:


> @reaffected. lively and luvvly informative post. cute dawgy. but he looks all cowed there.
> 
> with all this typing I'm doing now ( tykka tkk tkk tkk tkk) my hands might get muscles lol...


You mean tomato rolling over the keys?  He's less cowed above from after tonight's dry cold run ^^ I can't say he likes getting rained on. He's a princess.



firestar said:


> Drivers are terrible! This explains why people always look surprised when I stop for them when they're waiting to cross.


How many sets/reps of donkey kicks do you do? For reference. I wonder where I should be. :um

Yes they are! Also explains why people wave "thank you for not hitting me" when I merely yield and obey the law. -_-



catcharay said:


> 8 hill sprints.


Ouch. I feel the pain just thinking about that.



Ghostly Presence said:


> Walked for over 2 hours. Pushed myself way too hard and now I am in hell. Horrible stomach ache/testicular pain started coming in halfway through and now I feel like I'm going to puke and pass out. Very bad chills. Wish I was dead right now, holy hell.


Ouch! Congrats for getting out there but easy as you know. I know the horrible stomach pain/intestinal pain you speak of from push too much, too fast, too soon. I don't have testicles so I can't comment there. I know the stomach issues went away rather quickly after rest. Hopefully after a good rest it goes away and you ease up for next time.


----------



## Andre

@reaffected
Wow, how did you get so much faster so quickly? Also I guesstimated .1 mile to be like one and a half blocks.

Does your dog like his handkerchief? Seeing him like that makes me laugh.

And how does he keep up while running? Is he faster than you?
@firestar
I guess donkey kicks are where you get on your hands and alternately kick your legs back. I wonder if I should do that.


----------



## Andre

firestar said:


> Dumbbell exercises. I probably should have increased the weight and pushed myself harder but I was too tired.


Nope, you said it yourself. You were too tired.


----------



## naptime

90 minutes of indoor cycling... Cycling is all I do lol.



reaffected said:


> 2-24: 5k 21:32
> Today: *3 miles at 19:37* !!!! I'm excited. That's excellent news. I'm actually becoming fast again. So about 6:33 miles on average.


Good job! I think did a sub 20 min 5k once but I haven't come close since.


----------



## reaffected

Rufus said:


> @reaffected
> Wow, how did you get so much faster so quickly? Also I guesstimated .1 mile to be like one and a half blocks.
> 
> Does your dog like his handkerchief? Seeing him like that makes me laugh.
> 
> And how does he keep up while running? Is he faster than you?


He doesn't mind them. He actually pushes his head into colors or bandannas. He's used to them and it means he's going fun places. He's 9 and does great. He runs next to me. He could honestly keep going and run a few more miles.

Well it wasn't that quickly. I've been running off/on (mostly on) for a few months now. The other day was 19:40 something but that was with a break for a few meters because of ridiculous dog (roommates). I paused it then.

I changed shoes recently and I can feel my muscles working differently. I've also started changing my stride to hit more mid-foot and closer to my body by not over striding. I was extending previously and heel striking more. Trying to run on my forefoot with faster shorter steps. Before injuries/sick I was consistently running 20:20. My 3 mile route is different from my 3.1 mile route. The latter being much harder but both involving different amounts and types of hills.



naptime said:


> 90 minutes of indoor cycling... Cycling is all I do lol.
> 
> Good job! I think did a sub 20 min 5k once but I haven't come close since.


Thank you! I'll add cycling one day  I'm like you. I did one sub 5k at 17:58. Well, race timed anyway. However, that was high-school times. I didn't quite run a 5k today, I'd have to add another 100 meters to that (which would be more time). Are you going to go back to outdoor cycling when it gets to be nicer?


----------



## catcharay

reaffected said:


> 2-24: 5k 21:32
> Today: *3 miles at 19:37* !!!! I'm excited. That's excellent news. I'm actually becoming fast again. So about 6:33 miles on average.


So happy for you! It definitely feels good to achieve a new personal best.



reaffected said:


> Ouch. I feel the pain just thinking about that.


Yeah it's doubly painful to think about when I don't feel gung-ho in the morning :laugh:


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I just did 170 pushups. started in set of 15s. then has o do 10s to finish.


----------



## firestar

More dumbbell exercises today plus some attempts at pull ups (jumped up and let myself down) and leg lifts. Not too strenuous so I will definitely increase the weight next week.



reaffected said:


> How many sets/reps of donkey kicks do you do? For reference. I wonder where I should be. :um
> 
> Yes they are! Also explains why people wave "thank you for not hitting me" when I merely yield and obey the law. -_-





Rufus said:


> @*firestar*
> I guess donkey kicks are where you get on your hands and alternately kick your legs back. I wonder if I should do that.


I'm honestly not sure how many I did. I was following a routine that said to kick like a donkey so I kicked like a donkey :grin2:

It's not something I do on a regular basis. It's just a general cardio program that can be done indoors with different exercises to keep it more interesting.



Rufus said:


> Nope, you said it yourself. You were too tired.


I was more sleepy than physically tired but thank you :smile2: I tend to be my harshest critic.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I had a nice workout today. I did squats, seated leg curls, leg press, lying leg curls, and finally standing calf raises.


----------



## NerdlySquared

I did a 5.8 mile jog tonight (weather was amazing today for February ) and 60 push-ups plus 80 shrugs and 40 sit-ups. I'll be organizing things into a weekly schedule this weekend, I do good with routines like that for motivation and I think have been free-styling things a bit too much lately for my own good.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, tricep dips, shoulder raises, dumbbell curls, and arnold presses.


----------



## Rains

20 844 steps because I was walking around for several hours doing photography.


----------



## Andre

firestar said:


> I'm honestly not sure how many I did. I was following a routine that said to kick like a donkey so I kicked like a donkey :grin2:
> 
> It's not something I do on a regular basis. It's just a general cardio program that can be done indoors with different exercises to keep it more interesting.


I tried doing some of those. Got tired quickly.


----------



## Gunnychief

Went on the treadmill and crunch machines got 14k steps. I do enjoy walking around and hiking


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Just starting to workout. This was my first day, legs.

Skipping rope warm up/stretching: 10 minutes 

Romanian deadlifts: 3 sets, 12 reps, 85 lbs
Squats: 3 sets, 10 reps, 85 lbs
Deadlifts: 3 sets, 5 reps, 115 lbs

Then I quit. Meant to do hang cleans and lunges but my legs weren't trustworthy after the deadlifts. First day though, lots of room for progress.

Upper body tomorrow.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

brisk walk of about 3.5 miles.

tonight did 3 x 40 situps


----------



## firestar

Ghostly Presence said:


> Did 25 minutes of dumbbell exercises before going to bed. Woke up at 3:00AM and instantly went on a walk for a little over an hour. Walking is quickly becoming a habit. All these blisters on my feet are getting really hard to walk with, otherwise I'd be walking more.


Good job! I'm starting to get calluses on my hand from working with dumbbells and the pull up bar. I consider it a sign of progress 



Rufus said:


> I tried doing some of those. Got tired quickly.


Haha, I'm terrible at cardio now that I barely do it anymore. But I'm unbalanced so I'm trying to focus more on building up my arms and shoulders.

Today I did hop-on-the-spots, wide hops, half jacks, single leg hops, and side-to-side hops. Got my heart rate up for a bit and made me remember why I actually like exercising sometimes.


----------



## reaffected

3 miles 19:45 I honestly should be running easier. I didn't run yesterday my body was too sore. Notably my glutes then quads. Forgot that running through smoke is hard, someone was burning something dreadful.



KILOBRAVO said:


> I just did 170 pushups. started in set of 15s. then has o do 10s to finish.


THE ****. DAAAYYUUUM. I approve.



firestar said:


> I'm honestly not sure how many I did. I was following a routine that said to kick like a donkey so I kicked like a donkey :grin2:
> :smile2: I tend to be my harshest critic.


Oh no!  I try for 100 in sets of 20. I'm my harshest critic as well. No one can criticize me better than I can myself D: At one point I worked it up to 210.



NerdlySquared said:


> I did a 5.8 mile jog tonight (weather was amazing today for February ).


I didn't know you were running that far... >>



the cheat said:


> Just starting to workout. This was my first day, legs.


:yay Welcome to the dark side


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

reaffected said:


> :yay Welcome to the dark side


Haha thanks, but if I lose 20 pounds of fat, it'll be the light side  just waiting for the delayed onset muscle soreness tomorrow and Monday...can't wait...


----------



## Andre

Is it really beneficial to do 170 push ups? I think after a while you're not gaining any more.

I did some weight exercises today and walked to walmart (closeby) and back. Bicep curls, squats, heaven raisers, other kind of bicep curl. Did some vacuuming. That counts.


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> 3 miles 19:45 I honestly should be running easier. I didn't run yesterday my body was too sore. Notably my glutes then quads. Forgot that running through smoke is hard, someone was burning something dreadful.
> 
> I didn't know you were running that far... >>


Your time is fantastic  :yay If you need to hold back a bit to not get hurt, do eeet, you know your body better than anyone and how much to push it  Smoke sounds pretty unwelcome on a run  You have the worst luck for stuff like that  I hope your next run will be clear of distractions like that.

I don't usually jog that far, I'm closer to 2.5 miles on a normal day, unless I decide to dubble it up, but it was a bit special with the nice weather and being off the treadmill


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Rufus said:


> Is it really beneficial to do 170 push ups? I think after a while you're not gaining any more.
> 
> I did some weight exercises today and walked to walmart (closeby) and back. Bicep curls, squats, heaven raisers, other kind of bicep curl. Did some vacuuming. That counts.


well, just think that after you've warmed up the first 40, 50 or so arent taxing very much.... its only in the later reps that you really feel the strain and all that.. i suppose thats when the REAL exercise start, but you seem to have to build up to that point.

month and months ago, when i started, Icould only do 10 or 20 or so then i was knackered.... so getting to 170 now must be strength progress. after all no pain.... not much gain lol


----------



## Andre

KILOBRAVO said:


> well, just think that after you've warmed up the first 40, 50 or so arent taxing very much.... its only in the later reps that you really feel the strain and all that.. i suppose thats when the REAL exercise start, but you seem to have to build up to that point.
> 
> month and months ago, when i started, Icould only do 10 or 20 or so then i was knackered.... so getting to 170 now must be strength progress. after all no pain.... not much gain lol


I could do lots of push ups but it wasn't until I lifted dumbbells that I noticed a vast improvement. I just don't believe in doing 170 push ups as a thing to strive for.


----------



## naptime

One hour of cycling. I might do some more tonight.



reaffected said:


> Thank you! I'll add cycling one day  I'm like you. I did one sub 5k at 17:58. Well, race timed anyway. However, that was high-school times. I didn't quite run a 5k today, I'd have to add another 100 meters to that (which would be more time). Are you going to go back to outdoor cycling when it gets to be nicer?


It will be a mix of indoor and outdoor cycling. It just depends on how much time I have after work.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Rufus said:


> I could do lots of push ups but it wasn't until I lifted dumbbells that I noticed a vast improvement. I just don't believe in doing 170 push ups as a thing to strive for.


theres two ways to show improvements. or get improvements. increase in reps...or increase in weight. one or the other, or combinations of both.

if you can increase both of them, or in one of them. both are usefull as an indication of increased strength

if i was still stuck only being able to do 20 pushups ( like i started moths ago but struggled to even do) after months of training... id be far more worried right now.

i never strives to do 'xx'' number of reps of anything.,. but if increased numbers are a result of doing regular exercises at a decent intensity... so be it. ... it's about training ti failure. and pushing yourself until you can't do more.


----------



## Andre

KILOBRAVO said:


> well, just think that after you've warmed up the first 40, 50 or so arent taxing very much.... its only in the later reps that you really feel the strain and all that.. i suppose thats when the REAL exercise start, but you seem to have to build up to that point.
> 
> month and months ago, when i started, Icould only do 10 or 20 or so then i was knackered.... so getting to 170 now must be strength progress. after all no pain.... not much gain lol


I could do lots of push ups but it wasn't until I lifted dumbbells that I noticed a vast improvement. I just don't believe in doing 170 push ups as a thing to strive for.

I'm not going to do 170 pushups and I don't believe in it.


----------



## Andre

KILOBRAVO said:


> theres two ways to show improvements. or get improvements. increase in reps...or increase in weight. one or the other, or combinations of both.
> 
> if you can increase both of them, or in one of them. both are usefull as an indication of increased strength
> 
> if i was still stuck only being able to do 20 pushups ( like i started moths ago but struggled to even do) after months of training... id be far more worried right now.
> 
> i never strives to do 'xx'' number of reps of anything.,. but if increased numbers are a result of doing regular exercises at a decent intensity... so be it. ... it's about training ti failure. and pushing yourself until you can't do more.


Alright.


----------



## slyfox

15 minutes of walking


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a walk of about 3 miles today.

then... 100 body rows tonight


----------



## Kevin001

Worked on abs.


----------



## firestar

Sprinter lunges, side-to-side chops, side leg raises, punches, squats, raised arm circles (8 sets).



reaffected said:


> Oh no!  I try for 100 in sets of 20. I'm my harshest critic as well. No one can criticize me better than I can myself D: At one point I worked it up to 210.


Don't listen to your internal critic  I would have to work very, very hard to be as fast as you are! My legs were a bit sore this morning even though I don't work them very hard at all.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> 3 miles 19:45 I honestly should be running easier. I didn't run yesterday my body was too sore. Notably my glutes then quads. Forgot that running through smoke is hard, someone was burning something .
> 
> THE ****. DAAAYYUUUM. I approve.


thanks... well anyway... that smoke wasn't anyone burning summit. it was the smoke from the soles of your shoes, cause you were goin' so fast.  your get'n faster?

i did 4 x 40 situps.. (record 160) few minutes rest,,,, in between sets. in between transcription jobs haha. I'm finding my feet have slightly LESS tendency to lift up from the floor now during the up part now...

when i got back on my chair and sat forward..... my ab area felt really tight and taught. but there's a slight layer of fat :blush. Not much tho!!...


----------



## Andre

3 miles in 20:35 today.

Kind of depressed now but I was pleased with myself. I am just so lonely sometimes I go on the forums and feel like, what's the point, really.

@reaffected and @firestar,

Don't let self-criticism get you down. I think like this, we're in it for the long haul. That's why I'm making the effort to run three miles a day, no more and no less. Times will go up and down depending on all kinds of different stuff.

Sorry about my apathy up above.


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises. I finally increased the weight from 12 pounds to 15 pounds. I could barely do some of the exercises but I wasn't interested in adjusting the weights for each individual exercise so I just did the best I could.



Rufus said:


> 3 miles in 20:35 today.
> 
> Kind of depressed now but I was pleased with myself. I am just so lonely sometimes I go on the forums and feel like, what's the point, really.
> 
> @*reaffected* and @*firestar* ,
> 
> Don't let self-criticism get you down. I think like this, we're in it for the long haul. That's why I'm making the effort to run three miles a day, no more and no less. Times will go up and down depending on all kinds of different stuff.
> 
> Sorry about my apathy up above.


Thanks for the support  For me, I think exercise is always going to be a bit of an emotional and mental challenge. When I lost weight, the change was fast and dramatic. Now it's much slower and not as visible.


----------



## slyfox

Walked outside for 25 minutes. Unfortunately, there is going to be another snowstorm tomorrow. Hate winter


----------



## andretti

7 mile run. pull downs, dips, planks, benched then finished it off with some curls.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@firestar. yay... that extra few lbs you will really feel that increase..... for a time. then you'll adapt to it . the important thing is you're stepping up

as I Said .. more reps or more weight. both help to challenge you.

today I did brisk walk of 4 ish miles. ( av speed 2.9 MPH)

tonight I did 200, 150,150,200 weighted calf raises.


----------



## firestar

High knees in sets of 20. It was repetitive but surprisingly difficult after a while. My legs are weak :lol



KILOBRAVO said:


> @*firestar* . yay... that extra few lbs you will really feel that increase..... for a time. then you'll adapt to it . the important thing is you're stepping up
> 
> as I Said .. more reps or more weight. both help to challenge you.
> 
> today I did brisk walk of 4 ish miles. ( av speed 2.9 MPH)
> 
> tonight I did 200, 150,150,200 weighted calf raises.


Thanks. It feels like it's taking a long time but I know I'm making progress


----------



## Andre

KILOBRAVO said:


> theres two ways to show improvements. or get improvements. increase in reps...or increase in weight. one or the other, or combinations of both.
> 
> if you can increase both of them, or in one of them. both are usefull as an indication of increased strength
> 
> if i was still stuck only being able to do 20 pushups ( like i started moths ago but struggled to even do) after months of training... id be far more worried right now.
> 
> i never strives to do 'xx'' number of reps of anything.,. but if increased numbers are a result of doing regular exercises at a decent intensity... so be it. ... it's about training ti failure. and pushing yourself until you can't do more.


I ended up doing 200 push ups today. I had thought doing more than a hundred is probably a waste of time and insane but I did them, and broke them up into smaller pieces. First 30 at a time, then 15 and then 10, slowest of all. I felt good doing something different.

Then a 3 mile run. Time was 24:42 and I was angry at the wind while doing it, and I was cold.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, seated toe raises, bridges, lunges, and dumbbell deadlifts.


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises again: step ups, stiff leg deadlifts, seated presses, one-leg calf raises, shrugs, and side bends. I definitely pushed myself today.


----------



## catcharay

Some core stuff like sit ups, plank, mountain climbers etc. My core is weak and sit ups make me cry silently inside. Can't do the full one just yet.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Rufus said:


> I ended up doing 200 push ups today. I had thought doing more than a hundred is probably a waste of time and insane but I did them, and broke them up into smaller pieces. First 30 at a time, then 15 and then 10, slowest of all. I felt good doing something different.
> 
> Then a 3 mile run. Time was 24:42 and I was angry at the wind while doing it, and I was cold.


yep that's what I do. no one ever said you have to do 170 to 200 in one go. its common sense o break.it up into sets. with a short rest between.

if you can easily do 4 sets of 20 say ...then if this gives little challenge... your not going to gin anything. no pain no gain seems true


----------



## kesker

i did a half hour of corn rows followed by an hour on the stationary scooter followed by four sets of bean dips and some drill press. Then I maxed out on some reverse Jheri curls and hit the wedding shower.


----------



## Andre

KILOBRAVO said:


> yep that's what I do. no one ever said you have to do 170 to 200 in one go. its common sense o break.it up into sets. with a short rest between.
> 
> if you can easily do 4 sets of 20 say ...then if this gives little challenge... your not going to gin anything. no pain no gain seems true


I just wanted to say I was wrong because I feel the soreness the day after and immediately after I felt it. It's okay to do 200 pushups. Thanks KILOBRAVO.


----------



## firestar

450 half jacks in sets of 20-40. The program said to do 200 over the course of the day but I didn't want to stop. The good thing about exercising first thing in the morning is that it encourages me to exercise for longer because otherwise I have to do schoolwork


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday I walked 4 miles briskly-ish. 9000 or so steps.

tonight I did 150 bench dips. was sore a bit after .


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell lunges, dumbbell floor presses, an attempt at pull ups (let myself down slowly), standing hammer curls, lying dumbbell extensions, and leg lifts.


----------



## NerdlySquared

I did an hour long jog this morning and bought a bowflex and some more weights. The biggest workout today was getting that monstrosity down the stairs lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked 3 miles today.

tonight I did 4 x 40 situps


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of ab exercises.


----------



## andretti

7 miles at the gym then just worked out my core.
Did a few of the ab machines


----------



## KILOBRAVO

walked 3 miles.... about 6500 steps

tonight lifted light dumbbells.for. warm up. then did about 80 body rows.


----------



## Andre

KILOBRAVO said:


> walked 3 miles.... about 6500 steps
> 
> tonight lifted light dumbbells.for. warm up. then did about 80 body rows.


I'm curious, why do you walk instead of run?

I wanted to submit my run on Friday at 25:11 mins. I slept better than I have in years last night despite the computer somebody set up connected to me that caused the heat to make a loud noise when I was tense which kept me up. The computer also transmits my tension directly to the dog so he has it. And the dog bothered me somewhat just being there and moving around and licking me and getting in my face.

Today the dog and I played with stick and ball and tugged and ran around for exercise.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Rufus said:


> I'm curious, why do you walk instead of run?
> 
> .


running just not my thing. just wouldn't feel comfortable... its just not something I do... each to their own...

walking is some low impact exercise with proven benefits.
I also use walking as a chance to think and even talk to myself. it helps me to rationalize an cope with thing. it helps me.

I do other exercises too tho.


----------



## firestar

High knees, shoulder taps, plank jacks, mountain climbers. Also cleaning. My bedroom is on the second floor so I was running up and down the stairs all day haha.


----------



## Andre

KILOBRAVO said:


> running just not my thing. just wouldn't feel comfortable... its just not something I do... each to their own...
> 
> walking is some low impact exercise with proven benefits.
> I also use walking as a chance to think and even talk to myself. it helps me to rationalize an cope with thing. it helps me.
> 
> I do other exercises too tho.


I used to walk a lot but I find that running gives me a better mood boost and gets me thinking a lot more in newer ways. You'll notice is especially with sprinting but I get a good all around effect from quick 3 mile runs.


----------



## Andre

firestar said:


> High knees, shoulder taps, plank jacks, mountain climbers. Also cleaning. My bedroom is on the second floor so I was running up and down the stairs all day haha.


What's a shoulder tap? I was just tapping my shoulder, wonder if I did it right.


----------



## millenniumman75

My six mile run. I don't know if I should be taking a nap before the run. Even if it is over six hours before I run, the nap drags me down a bit.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, dumbbell deadlifts, bridges, lunges, and calf raises.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^ yay calf raises

tonight I managed to do 4 sets of 150 = 600. calf raises.( altho I have done 1000 this way in the past ). with a backpack with 4 bricks and holding dumbbell for extra weight. ... good good burn in legs obtained.


----------



## naptime

Went for a short 2km run. I've had a sore ankle for a couple weeks but I'm finally able to run again.


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises. They seemed marginally easier but still tough. Also strained something in my back. It's not too bad, thankfully.



Rufus said:


> What's a shoulder tap? I was just tapping my shoulder, wonder if I did it right.


Haha, that's basically it. Only you do it at the same time as a plank


----------



## Andre

firestar said:


> Dumbbell exercises. They seemed marginally easier but still tough. Also strained something in my back. It's not too bad, thankfully.
> 
> Haha, that's basically it. Only you do it at the same time as a plank


That was alright. I just tried some planks with what I guessed to be shoulder taps. Good gut feeling, there.


----------



## naptime

Went out for 30+km bike ride. My bike computer shut off half way through and I didn't notice for a while so I don't know the exact distance.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I went a 4 mile walk today.

tonight I did 180 pushups in sets of 20. that was reasonably intense toward end. you do feel the puffed up chest sensation


----------



## Kovu

I played basketball.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Kovu said:


> I played basketball.


how many slam dunks didja do?  for some reason basketball reminds me a LOT of the 1980's for some reason


----------



## reaffected

naptime said:


> Went for a short 2km run. I've had a sore ankle for a couple weeks but I'm finally able to run again.


oh good, not alone. I've had to take nearly 2 weeks off. Sucks. I couldn't make the 2 miles : '(((( Out of shape that easily I guess and healing from two injuries (_should be good now I hope_). Probably didn't help it was 75 degrees and the last I ran it was 40's. Join meeee.


----------



## firestar

Indoor cardio: half jacks, side-to-side chops, raised arm circles, and punches. Somewhat boring, but that's also good. The dumbbell days are tough so I like having something relatively light between them.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> oh good, not alone. I've had to take nearly 2 weeks off. Sucks. I couldn't make the 2 miles : '(((( Out of shape that easily I guess and healing from two injuries (_should be good now I hope_). Probably didn't help it was 75 degrees and the last I ran it was 40's. Join meeee.


yay! you is back again. well talk about this later no doubt.  i am thinking of going back to standing lunges and squats again. .. see if i can notice some as$ difference.

75 degrees... lucky. its a tad milder here just now tho. i'd join you, but you'd have two choices. Walk with me somewhat briskly-ish... or you run ,with me shoes glued to a skateboard which is being towed by you with a rope around your waist. Doggy runs aside with a dumfoozled expression as to what the hells going on...?


----------



## Marre

Did my usual home strength routine today. 20 reps of these exercises and 3 rounds. Bicep curls, squats, crunches, reverse crunches, push ups, push ups with hands pointed out to the sides so it focused more on triceps (does this type of push up have a name? ) Tricep push up maybe, lol.

And tonight I'm going to the gym for some sprint intervals on the treadmill. I do 2 minutes jogging and 4 minute sprints, 4 or 5 rounds depending on how I feel. During the jog I put the speed on 8.5-9 and 12 for the sprints. Only been doing this workout for a few weeks but I love it, feel really good after it. Might try a higher speed tonight on the sprints as I feel I've gotten faster.


----------



## Marre

Marre said:


> And tonight I'm going to the gym for some sprint intervals on the treadmill. I do 2 minutes jogging and 4 minute sprints, 4 or 5 rounds depending on how I feel. During the jog I put the speed on 8.5-9 and 12 for the sprints. Only been doing this workout for a few weeks but I love it, feel really good after it. Might try a higher speed tonight on the sprints as I feel I've gotten faster.


Ran on 12.8 and did 5 rounds. And the last minute I did a sprint on 14 with a 1.5 incline. Yay me! Exhausted afterwards but so happy


----------



## andretti

5 mile run around my city....


----------



## naptime

Today a ran 3km.



reaffected said:


> oh good, not alone. I've had to take nearly 2 weeks off. Sucks. I couldn't make the 2 miles : '(((( Out of shape that easily I guess and healing from two injuries (_should be good now I hope_). Probably didn't help it was 75 degrees and the last I ran it was 40's. Join meeee.


I can run again but I can't ride my bike because I hurt my calf muscle lol. So I might have to take a week or so off for that.


----------



## Kovu

KILOBRAVO said:


> how many slam dunks didja do?  for some reason basketball reminds me a LOT of the 1980's for some reason


Not up there yet, I can touch the 10ft rim without the ball.

Today I did incline bench and bent over rows.


----------



## firestar

More dumbbell exercises today. My back and neck muscles are definitely getting stronger. I feel like a Cardassian!



Marre said:


> Did my usual home strength routine today. 20 reps of these exercises and 3 rounds. Bicep curls, squats, crunches, reverse crunches, push ups, push ups with hands pointed out to the sides so it focused more on triceps (*does this type of push up have a name?* ) Tricep push up maybe, lol.
> 
> And tonight I'm going to the gym for some sprint intervals on the treadmill. I do 2 minutes jogging and 4 minute sprints, 4 or 5 rounds depending on how I feel. During the jog I put the speed on 8.5-9 and 12 for the sprints. Only been doing this workout for a few weeks but I love it, feel really good after it. Might try a higher speed tonight on the sprints as I feel I've gotten faster.


Diamond push ups? But I'm no expert


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> More dumbbell exercises today. My back and neck muscles are definitely getting stronger. I feel like a Cardassian!


 :lol


----------



## reaffected

I managed a 3 mile run. I'm not timing it yet since I'm just starting so I'm trying to keep myself in check. Especially easing back into it and I need to invest in some new shoes. Conquer anxiety of trying on shoes at the store (blah). My favorite (not)



KILOBRAVO said:


> yay! you is back again. well talk about this later no doubt.  i am thinking of going back to standing lunges and squats again. .. see if i can notice some as$ difference.
> 
> 75 degrees... lucky. its a tad milder here just now tho. i'd join you, but you'd have two choices. Walk with me somewhat briskly-ish... or you run ,with me shoes glued to a skateboard which is being towed by you with a rope around your waist. Doggy runs aside with a dumfoozled expression as to what the hells going on...?


Hey bearhands :squeeze

I'm incapable or walking unless it's a strenuous hike. I can walk then? Do that maybe? Mountains? Otherwise I just become obnoxiously bored.

We could do the skateboard. I used to roller blade with my dog all time. I don't think he'd mind. He's quite used to my antics. ^^

@firestar too lazy to google...what's a Cardassian and why is Dave laughing? lol


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol


Haha, I was wondering if anyone would get that joke 



reaffected said:


> @*firestar* too lazy to google...what's a Cardassian and why is Dave laughing? lol


It's an alien race from Star Trek that has a really large, prominent neck.

Looks like this:


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I walked briskly-ish for over an hour. about 3 miles-ish. then tonight situps again. I do think I my abs are getting stronger.


reaffected said:


> Hey bearhands :squeeze
> 
> I'm incapable or walking unless it's a strenuous hike. I can walk then? Do that maybe? Mountains?


I'm deffo up for dat... .  I wanna be up high.! then at the top a picnic ensues... then we roll down the hill like 2 crazy burrito people. no idea what doggy does tho? a superdumfoozled look on his face?


----------



## firestar

Flutter kicks in sets of twenty for about thirty minutes.


----------



## reaffected

3 mile 'easy' run. *dying slowly inside*



firestar said:


> It's an alien race from Star Trek that has a really large, prominent neck.
> 
> Looks like this:


I didn't know I had this fetish .... kidding



KILOBRAVO said:


> I'm deffo up for dat... .  I wanna be up high.! then at the top a picnic ensues... then we roll down the hill like 2 crazy burrito people. no idea what doggy does tho? a superdumfoozled look on his face?


!!!!!! You know me too well. Burrito hill rolling is a 'go.' Though last time I attempted such a feat was in Ireland and I ran into someone (oops). It's actually quite painful :lol Not the rolling but rolling into a person...


----------



## Kevin001

Dumbbell curls and shoulder raises.


----------



## anxiousanddepressed

*walked to work*

I walked to work yesterday, it took me an hour and 25 mins. It was a beautiful day and I enjoyed it. My legs are sore today.


----------



## Kovu

Squat, hang clean, bent over rows, pull ups.


----------



## naptime

I went for a 20 minute run. I might do an indoor bike ride later.


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> 3 mile 'easy' run. *dying slowly inside*


It's really good you are managing to run again  The dying slowly part does not sound so good  I hope as you run a bit more regularly again it gets easier and easier. You aren't one to give up, but I hope everything can get easier for you :squeeze


----------



## KILOBRAVO

lifted light weights for bicep warm up. then... did 7 sets of 15 body rows. then finished with bicep curls using 15kg weight till failure.


----------



## Andre

Ran three miles but somebody may have remotely messed with the timer, or I did somehow, but I think someone else did, so I don't know how fast.

Then did some different weight lifts for a while.

Walked around the yard with the dog and threw the log and ball after that.


----------



## BAC

Incline weighted treadmill calf work, weighted calf raises, and then an ab workout focusing mainly on my lower abs.


----------



## firestar

Walked two miles. I was going to do dumbbell exercises but I needed to get up early to take my car to the shop so I opted to walk back as my exercise for the day.


----------



## naptime

I went for a 35 km bike ride. I wanted to do around 60 km but a sore calf muscle put an end to my ride.


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises. My arms are sore but not as much as before.


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of ab exercises.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked for about 3 miles.

tonight was 10 sets of 15 bench dips for triceps.


----------



## Pips

A combination of jogging, running, and walking for a good 40 minutes. My legs are sore now.


----------



## Kevin001

Dumbbell curls, push-ups, and shoulder presses.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

tonight was some fairly intense 3 sets of 40 full sit ups. I think my abs are getting stronger because when I did the up part... my legs used.to have a tendency to lift up into mid air an it made sit ups hard. now they stay on the ground more an its easier now.


----------



## naptime

Rode my bike for 40 minutes but had to stop because of my sore calf.


----------



## Steve French

Went to my school, walked up and down the stairs of the tallest building, coincidentally the one where my program is located. 16 flights to the top, 204 steps, so 408 up and 408 down.

This is not too much of a workout, I'll admit, but I have been pretty sedentary lately and only focused on building muscle, and I had a pretty good sweat on by the end.

I came upon this way of getting a bit in shape because I have a 60km, multiple day, significant elevation change hike scheduled. Living in the city, I couldn't think of many ways to get a bit of hiking practice in. Walking on the street is fairly simple compared to the brush. It hit me then, stairs, like the grannies of yesteryear on their stair-steppers. It gets the heart going a fair bit, and works the leg muscles pretty good. Going up and down the stairs preps them muscles for the strain of walking uphill and the shock of walking downhill while on the trail.

At every second day before I have to return home for the summer, I figure to get up to around 2k up and 2k down, at six inches a stair, to a height of around 900 meters. Based on past experience, I believe I could do the hike without any sort of training, but this should make the transition to hard miles easier. Of course, could be I have smoked far too much grass and fried my brain, and this is it's way of finally revealing itself to me.


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises again with sit-ups at the end. Some of the exercises were so difficult that I could barely do six. No chance that I'll need to increase the weight anytime soon


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> Dumbbell exercises again with sit-ups at the end. Some of the exercises were so difficult that I could barely do six. No chance that I'll need to increase the weight anytime soon


how are you finding sit ups? legs out straight for the most challenge? or legs bent up for easier ? hands held up behind neck/ head ? how many sets or steps?

I used to have a hard time with my feet lifting up in mid air during the up part... so I put the feet under a drawer to anchor them down firmly.

then ...I read this makes it like some sort of work out for the hips.. lol. but... I was thinking that as my abbs are getting stronger that now... my feet have less tendency to lift up off the floor.


----------



## firestar

KILOBRAVO said:


> how are you finding sit ups? legs out straight for the most challenge? or legs bent up for easier ? hands held up behind neck/ head ? how many sets or steps?
> 
> I used to have a hard time with my feet lifting up in mid air during the up part... so I put the feet under a drawer to anchor them down firmly.
> 
> then ...I read this makes it like some sort of work out for the hips.. lol. but... I was thinking that as my abbs are getting stronger that now... my feet have less tendency to lift up off the floor.


Haha, I was a wimp. Three sets of ten. I think I strained my back last week doing them, too! I haven't done them in a long time so I need to build up slowly 

I do them with my legs bent, hands behind my head, and my feet under my dresser. No way I could do them without something to hold my feet down.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> Haha, I was a wimp. Three sets of ten. I think I strained my back last week doing them, too! I haven't done them in a long time so I need to build up slowly
> 
> I do them with my legs bent, hands behind my head, and my feet under my dresser. No way I could do them without something to hold my feet down.


i started out with 3 x 10 or so, and it was hard then, and my legs did raise up then. it seems to be one of those exercises that gets easier quickly.. so persevere. Although i'm trying to discipline myself to to them 3 x a week. I have done as much a 4 x 40 in the past.

i have looked this up. Its anchored or unanchored situps. It does seem that as the abb area gets stronger, later on after strength is developed, the feet have less tendency to lift up. but I like you, started by using something to hold my feet down , the reasoning being how the hell can my feet /. legs weigh enough to counter the weight of my upper half?

i'm sure i'm noticing toning in the ab area now, however it wont help much to lose the slight layer of fat in that area, but muscle toning underneath helps a bit anyway.

update.

Walked 8400 steps, 3.5 miles at AV speed of 2.8 MPH.

tonight I did 3 x 10 standing lunges. then 2 sets of 50 squats....good day for em.


----------



## firestar

High knees followed by mountain climbers for half an hour.



KILOBRAVO said:


> i started out with 3 x 10 or so, and it was hard then, and my legs did raise up then. it seems to be one of those exercises that gets easier quickly.. so persevere. Although i'm trying to discipline myself to to them 3 x a week. I have done as much a 4 x 40 in the past.
> 
> i have looked this up. Its anchored or unanchored situps. It does seem that as the abb area gets stronger, later on after strength is developed, the feet have less tendency to lift up. but I like you, started by using something to hold my feet down , *the reasoning being how the hell can my feet /. legs weigh enough to counter the weight of my upper half?*
> 
> i'm sure i'm noticing toning in the ab area now, however it wont help much to lose the slight layer of fat in that area, but muscle toning underneath helps a bit anyway.
> 
> update.
> 
> Walked 8400 steps, 3.5 miles at AV speed of 2.8 MPH.
> 
> tonight I did 3 x 10 standing lunges. then 2 sets of 50 squats....good day for em.


Haha, exactly. If I tried it without something to anchor my feet I think I'd get stuck halfway up :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Walked with my mom and did some push-ups and dumbbell curls.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> High knees followed by mountain climbers for half an hour.
> 
> Haha, exactly. If I tried it without something to anchor my feet I think I'd get stuck halfway up :lol


lol...its like imagine getting a banana , and balancing it on its back, you can rock it like a cradle.. LOL.

but like i say, this tendency becomes a bit less as you build up the strength . I still have my feet anchored down, but not as much now. I can feel my middle doing a bit more work.

You just watch these people on youtube doing these demonstrations,. and their legs stay magically on the floor..


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, dumbbell deadlifts, bridges, kick backs, calf raises, and lunges.


----------



## reaffected

3 miles Friday, Saturday, Sunday. Break Mon/Tues . Hopefully get in a run tonight. Okay easy 3 mile run tonight. I timed so at a 7:10 pace. Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises. Some of them were tough but I think I'm getting stronger.



KILOBRAVO said:


> lol...its like imagine getting a banana , and balancing it on its back, you can rock it like a cradle.. LOL.
> 
> but like i say, this tendency becomes a bit less as you build up the strength . I still have my feet anchored down, but not as much now. I can feel my middle doing a bit more work.
> 
> You just watch these people on youtube doing these demonstrations,. and their legs stay magically on the floor..


This reminds me of the time when I was volunteering with kids at a community center. They had a class where the kids were doing sit ups. Some of them had trouble but one boy kept going without anyone holding his feet. I just shook my head in amazement because it definitely looked like magic!


----------



## cmed

4.1 mile run at 7:36 pace. It was a bit of a struggle and I thought for sure I was going slower than that. Was pleasantly surprised when the numbers showed up on Strava. I think this is a good pace to be at. Whenever I try to go faster is when I end up injuring myself.


----------



## reaffected

cmed said:


> 4.1 mile run at 7:36 pace. It was a bit of a struggle and I thought for sure I was going slower than that. Was pleasantly surprised when the numbers showed up on Strava. I think this is a good pace to be at. Whenever I try to go faster is when I end up injuring myself.


That's pretty good! You and I (with our lovely knees) are in the same boat ^_^ I haven't been timing myself recently so just as a cautious test tonight I ran 3 miles at a 7:10 pace. Not as bad as I thought I was doing. Still need new shoes.


----------



## BAC

Three sets of bicep negative hangs from a pull up bar, three sets of standing dumbbell straight curls, three sets of "No Money" curls (sideways curls), two sets of shovel curls (variation of a hammer curl), and then two sets of tubing curls to finish it off. I hadn't done a bicep focused workout in quite awhile, and decided it was probably time for one.


----------



## cmed

reaffected said:


> That's pretty good! You and I (with our lovely knees) are in the same boat ^_^ I haven't been timing myself recently so just as a cautious test tonight I ran 3 miles at a 7:10 pace. Not as bad as I thought I was doing. Still need new shoes.


I think anything in the 7-8 range is a healthy and respectable pace. At this point I'm concerned more with just enjoying it and not trying to always improve and risk injury.

Running weather is upon us. Enjoy!


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran another six last night.


----------



## Q003

i walk an hour every day if that counts


----------



## firestar

Jumping jacks, sprinter lunges, lunge step-ups, and burpees (eight sets). Some of the days in this bodyweight program are boring and repetitive but I enjoyed this one.


----------



## reaffected

3 miles easy run 21:19



millenniumman75 said:


> I ran another six last night.


show off 
@cmed

Did you by chance used to race as well? I have a hard time keeping myself 'in check.' Before my 'break' I was clocking in a 6min x pace per mile for 3 miles. I hurt myself ofc. >< I would love to get back to that but I don't want the injury. Back to slowly building up, getting better shoes, and correcting stride. I'm always thinking....must do better.... I guess I could tack on another mile to slow me down >>


----------



## cmed

reaffected said:


> @cmed
> 
> Did you by chance used to race as well? I have a hard time keeping myself 'in check.' Before my 'break' I was clocking in a 6min x pace per mile for 3 miles. I hurt myself ofc. >< I would love to get back to that but I don't want the injury. Back to slowly building up, getting better shoes, and correcting stride. I'm always thinking....must do better.... I guess I could tack on another mile to slow me down >>


Nope, never raced or did any kind of competitive running. I always kind of felt like I would stop enjoying it if I did, which I didn't want to happen.

Sometimes a new pair of shoes is enough to stop any kind of pain from running. That was the case with me on several occasions -- knee, foot, etc. problems went away as soon as I started running in new shoes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I did body rows .. then some pushups

my thighs are still a little sore from.the lunges and squats 3 days ago.


----------



## Bellerophon

Bench press 3 sets
Incline bench press 3 
Decline bench press 3
Shoulder press 3
Upright rows with a plate 3
Bent over rows 3
Pull ups 3
Skull crushers 2
Curls 2 

Jump roped about 15 mins and played basketball.

I don't really have a routine so I was a little all over the place today :/


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises. Usually I stick to the plan but today I skipped the pull ups, which I can't do anyway and which usually just end up frustrating me.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, lunges, calf raises, bridges, dumbbell deadlifts (sumo), and kick backs. My knees hurt but its a good pain.


----------



## reaffected

Hit by a van. Just bruises fortunately. Second time in ...2 months??? Years without this. WHY now. She had a red light. Kills me because she was such a ***** (honked at me, kept driving into me). Since people are so stupid I'm officially changing things. I'm uh, getting used to getting hit on...and not the the _good_ way.

Anyway, 3 miles 20:20 (like the vision I wish I had) so a 6:46 pace.


----------



## andretti

i played full court 5 on 5 basketball for a few hours. ran 5 games.... im exhausted no gym for me tonight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> Hit by a van. Just bruises fortunately. Second time in ...2 months??? Years without this. WHY now. She had a red light. Kills me because she was such a ***** (honked at me, kept driving into me). Since people are so stupid I'm officially changing things. I'm uh, getting used to getting hit on...and not the the _good_ way.
> 
> Anyway, 3 miles 20:20 (like the vision I wish I had) so a 6:46 pace.


omg.. missy! :squeeze please be carefully and assume theyre all idiots! can you run somewhere there's no cars at all? 
just be aware that in a total panic a driver could lose all sense is what they doing and hit the gas by mistake. ! never assume they'll brake!

today I walked 3 miles. then tonight 30,30,30,40 sit ups.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Kevin001 said:


> Squats, lunges, calf raises, bridges, dumbbell deadlifts (sumo), and kick backs. My knees hurt but its a good pain.


well I did 30 lunges and 100 squats on Tuesday after a long hiatis of those excersises.I Had sore thighs until Saturday ...


----------



## Kevin001

KILOBRAVO said:


> well I did 30 lunges and 100 squats on Tuesday after a long hiatis of those excersises.I Had sore thighs until Saturday ...


Wow that is long. I'm usually good after a day or two.


----------



## firestar

40 air punches followed by a pushup for thirty minutes. I really didn't want to exercise this morning but I was glad I did. It put me in a good mood.



reaffected said:


> Hit by a van. Just bruises fortunately. Second time in ...2 months??? Years without this. WHY now. She had a red light. Kills me because she was such a ***** (honked at me, kept driving into me). Since people are so stupid I'm officially changing things. I'm uh, getting used to getting hit on...and not the the _good_ way.
> 
> Anyway, 3 miles 20:20 (like the vision I wish I had) so a 6:46 pace.


Wow. Maybe you should start suing them. I bet you could make a ton of money


----------



## naptime

reaffected said:


> Hit by a van. Just bruises fortunately. Second time in ...2 months??? Years without this. WHY now. She had a red light. Kills me because she was such a ***** (honked at me, kept driving into me). Since people are so stupid I'm officially changing things. I'm uh, getting used to getting hit on...and not the the _good_ way.
> 
> Anyway, 3 miles 20:20 (like the vision I wish I had) so a 6:46 pace.


Glad you're ok. I think it's time you get a treadmill!

Maybe you're running too fast and all they see is a blur


----------



## naptime

A 15 minute run and then one hour of indoor cycling. But my leg hurts too much when I ride so I'll be taking a week off from cycling


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked 3 miles..

tonight I did 12 sets of 15 bench dips. its taken 4 days for me thighs to recover from squats and lunges


----------



## Kevin001

Ran the treadmill for 30mins.


----------



## cmed

reaffected said:


> Hit by a van. Just bruises fortunately. Second time in ...2 months??? Years without this. WHY now. She had a red light. Kills me because she was such a ***** (honked at me, kept driving into me). Since people are so stupid I'm officially changing things. I'm uh, getting used to getting hit on...and not the the _good_ way.
> 
> Anyway, 3 miles 20:20 (like the vision I wish I had) so a 6:46 pace.


Oh sh-t! Twice... in 2 months? That's crazy. Impressive that you maintained that pace despite the accident. Warrior status









This is part of the reason why I like to run early in the morning when there isn't much traffic yet. Drivers can be reckless.


----------



## millenniumman75

reaffected said:


> Hit by a van. Just bruises fortunately. Second time in ...2 months??? Years without this. WHY now. She had a red light. Kills me because she was such a ***** (honked at me, kept driving into me). Since people are so stupid I'm officially changing things. I'm uh, getting used to getting hit on...and not the the _good_ way.
> 
> Anyway, 3 miles 20:20 (like the vision I wish I had) so a 6:46 pace.





cmed said:


> Oh sh-t! Twice... in 2 months? That's crazy. Impressive that you maintained that pace despite the accident. Warrior status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part of the reason why I like to run early in the morning when there isn't much traffic yet. Drivers can be reckless.


 Timing doesn't seem to matter in my city of 18,000 people. :stu

That driver should get an infraction for her driving. I would get her license number and tell the cops. That is a mess.

I haven't been directly hit, but I have almost been hit - 1am! My gloved hands were on his hood! Luckily, my legs were about a foot away from the car.

I have been pulled over by cops twice in the last two months - at night.

One said that they were doing a "track" - I think that means trying to trap a bad guy - and I had to run a different route.

Then, there was the cop who told me that he couldn't see me and was worried about me getting hit by a drunk driver - I watch for headlights.
There was only one car the rest of my run and three cops pulled him over!


----------



## Kmarie92

Squats, lunges, deadlifts, donkey kicks.
Basically a lower body workout.


----------



## flyingMint

Squats 
Leg Lifts 
Ab workout i cant remember what its called
some other ab workout i cant remember 
Lunges 
5 Minutes of Planks 
Jumping Jacks 
Curls 

Also pretended I was a Jackson and danced (and by danced I mean flailed my arms and legs) for like 30 minutes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

600 calf raises. 4 x 150. with extra weights


----------



## msrunner

Do you all agree that Antidepressants effect athletic performance? Being a fairly decent runner - I average an eight minute mile - I definitely notice that Antidepressants effect my exercise ability. I just started Effexor and initially it decreased my endurance but now I feel that I can push through. One thing I have noticed is no runner's high since starting Effexor about a month ago! I realized that today and certainly miss that, but I am feeling in a better mood in general so I guess it is a good trade off.


----------



## firestar

Dumbbell exercises. I almost skipped it today because I caught a cold yesterday but I managed it.


----------



## reaffected

naptime said:


> Glad you're ok. I think it's time you get a treadmill!
> 
> Maybe you're running too fast and all they see is a blur


Awe, that's cute! :3 I can't do treadmills. I get so depressed. D:

Sorry you can't cycle due to injury. I can't run due to injury from her hitting my knee. I feel ya. Also waiting on getting new shoes!!!



cmed said:


> Oh sh-t! Twice... in 2 months? That's crazy. Impressive that you maintained that pace despite the accident. Warrior status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part of the reason why I like to run early in the morning when there isn't much traffic yet. Drivers can be reckless.


:heart Thank you  I laughed so hard when my friend told me, "It's quite inspirational how you can through almost anything." Something that probably shouldn't be said... nor should me telling friend, "Well, getting hit _this time_ was much worse than last time." Wait...shouldn't be happening. ><

Also I haven't had luck changing timing. Both times I was hit was low traffic for my area. Bad drivers can be out at anytime.



millenniumman75 said:


> Timing doesn't seem to matter in my city of 18,000 people. :stu
> 
> That driver should get an infraction for her driving. I would get her license number and tell the cops. That is a mess.
> 
> I haven't been directly hit, but I have almost been hit - 1am! My gloved hands were on his hood! Luckily, my legs were about a foot away from the car.
> 
> I have been pulled over by cops twice in the last two months - at night.
> 
> One said that they were doing a "track" - I think that means trying to trap a bad guy - and I had to run a different route.
> 
> Then, there was the cop who told me that he couldn't see me and was worried about me getting hit by a drunk driver - I watch for headlights.
> There was only one car the rest of my run and three cops pulled him over!


I really should have gotten her number. I actually went up on her hood to the point she was _pushing_ my body further into the road. She hit my right knee and bruised that as well as my fingers. The pain after was real but I didn't realize it was going to be that bruised or throbbing for days. Adrenaline I guess and my SA just not wanting to deal with it.

I have the same issue with timing. It's populated. I live metro Atlanta.

You getting pulled over by cops is weird. Doing a track?? WHAT. Well, I would rather trade....getting pulled over running by cops via hit by cars....no deal? No kidding...I don't want anyone hit. *pouts* that it has to be me.



firestar said:


> 40 air punches followed by a pushup for thirty minutes. I really didn't want to exercise this morning but I was glad I did. It put me in a good mood.
> 
> Wow. Maybe you should start suing them. I bet you could make a ton of money


Thanks! LOL @ making a ton of money on plans of getting hit by cars XD Oh dear god....WHAT AM I DOING WITH MY LIFE!? :heart.

Also you crazy girl....30 min of pushups. Dayum.

@msrunner I'm not on them anymore so I can't say. Running is mainly my antidepressant. I noticed I had other troubles reaching err...'highs' but not of the runners kind. :x


----------



## mattingly94

Hiked 5 miles and did 800 sit ups plus 640 push ups. I try to do this daily as it really helps my mood especially the hike.


----------



## millenniumman75

reaffected said:


> I really should have gotten her number. I actually went up on her hood to the point she was _pushing_ my body further into the road. She hit my right knee and bruised that as well as my fingers. The pain after was real but I didn't realize it was going to be that bruised or throbbing for days. Adrenaline I guess and my SA just not wanting to deal with it.
> 
> I have the same issue with timing. It's populated. I live metro Atlanta.
> 
> You getting pulled over by cops is weird. Doing a track?? WHAT. Well, I would rather trade....getting pulled over running by cops via hit by cars....no deal? No kidding...I don't want anyone hit. *pouts* that it has to be me.


 Pedestrians have the right-of-way, though.

I was running along side the road on a wide bike lane....against the curb where the water flows during a rainstorm. It was also well-lit when he stopped me.

Where I would nearly get hit each time.....they are actually in the process of tearing down the entire mini-shopping center. It had a locally-owned grocery store that was open for 57 years before closing due to too much competition. The other section is supposed to be torn down later.

I live in a small city. Not like Atlanta, though.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked 3.5 miles.

tonight I did 4 sets of 35 sit ups


----------



## firestar

Side leg raises for thirty minutes. Plus a walk to the grocery store and back just to get out of the house for a bit. Beautiful weather for it.



reaffected said:


> Also you crazy girl....30 min of pushups. Dayum.


Haha, it was mostly air punches. But given how sore I was afterwards, maybe doing just pushups for thirty minutes would have been easier! 

I'm supposed to do dumbbell exercises tomorrow but I might just skip the strength training for the rest of this week. I didn't realize I was undereating quite so much until I got on the scale this morning. My diet clearly needs some work.


----------



## P1e2

Woke up early and since TMJ bothered me did small hand weights and stretchy band and later after work walked 30 mins. Tired since woke up early. Zzzz ...


----------



## farfegnugen

reaffected said:


> Hit by a van. Just bruises fortunately. Second time in ...2 months??? Years without this. WHY now. She had a red light. Kills me because she was such a ***** (honked at me, kept driving into me). Since people are so stupid I'm officially changing things. I'm uh, getting used to getting hit on...and not the the _good_ way.
> 
> Anyway, 3 miles 20:20 (like the vision I wish I had) so a 6:46 pace.


Dang, hope you're all right. I've had my share of narrow misses, and these days I mostly stick to trails and residential areas. Impressive times; however.

I had about an hour at the gym this evening. Hoping to ease myself back into more regular outdoor activity this weekend.


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Walked for an hour. It was nice and windy out.


----------



## heysoulsister

8 minutes of jogging and and 33 minutes of walking on the treadmill.


----------



## heysoulsister

mattingly94 said:


> Hiked 5 miles and did 800 sit ups plus 640 push ups. I try to do this daily as it really helps my mood especially the hike.


800 sit ups and 640 push ups?!!! :O damn.


----------



## indielife

30 minute jog. First jog of the year because the snow is finally gone. Kind of sucks that I have to jog uphill a lot because of the terrain around where I live.


----------



## Andre

Hi guys. It's been a while since posting but I did some runs in the time since last posting. I did two hundred push ups at KILOBRAVO's suggestion and eighty squats, weightless, to strengthen my legs. My legs have a lot more muscle on them since before I started running regularly so I'm waiting around till I can run again and feeling some frustration at not being able to, because like reaffected, running is my antidepressant and antianxiety. Anyway, the exercises I did do today were enough, and I'm waiting to find when I can go to the Y if my income statements were sufficient, and cutting back on caffeine, meanwhile, because I drank four cups of tea without having much to do on Sunday and then the morning after smoking some pot I was clear in senses and thoughts so it bothered me when I drank a first cup of tea and felt the unmistakable feeling of anxiety and frustration that accompanies the pleasures of drinking tea, mood lift, increased focus and drive, so I'm kind of just waiting around till I can start working out at the Y. Please excuse the run on sentences and lack of breaks.

Oh yeah, my knees are messed up I'm guessing from taking too long of a stride because I just got my sneakers and they seem legit. Wondering how long it will take to recover. Good for me the pain is minor, almost undetectable. I just feel I can't put much pressure on my knees.


----------



## 314

20mins dumbbell work on forearms. Gotta step up the game though (!) ...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I did 150 pushups in sets of 15.


----------



## Kevin001

Just some dumbbell curls and push-ups.


----------



## JayDivision

ehh went a little light today, mostly did some pushups and pullups


----------



## Andre

JayDivision said:


> ehh went a little light today, mostly did some pushups and pullups


What a surprise, because I planned to do pull ups, saw your post and then did them. A woman said hi to me and how are you when I was by the pull up bar and that perked me up and made me happy. the rest of the time I kept thinking, this is stupid, because there I was alone again, with God knows how many people setting up around me.


----------



## catssarelife

Went to yoga class tonight.


----------



## firestar

Half jacks, jumping T's, jumping jacks, seal jumps - 10 sets. 

I think it was a wise decision to skip the dumbbell exercises today. I don't know what muscle I strained in my shoulder but ouch.


----------



## reaffected

3 miles 21:15. Understandable considering.



farfegnugen said:


> Dang, hope you're all right. I've had my share of narrow misses, and these days I mostly stick to trails and residential areas. Impressive times; however.
> 
> I had about an hour at the gym this evening. Hoping to ease myself back into more regular outdoor activity this weekend.


I'm always 'alright.' lol. Thank you though, I appreciate it. I was just now able to run today. The throbbing and daily pain finally stopped. I iced a couple times. Just a nasty bruise right on the kneecap. I alternate between the residential area to this shopping area. I'll be leaning towards the residential now. ><
@Rufus I'll catch you on Skype


----------



## catcharay

reaffected said:


> Hit by a van. Just bruises fortunately. Second time in ...2 months??? Years without this. WHY now. She had a red light. Kills me because she was such a ***** (*honked at me, kept driving into me*). Since people are so stupid I'm officially changing things. I'm uh, getting used to getting hit on...and not the the _good_ way.
> 
> Anyway, 3 miles 20:20 (like the vision I wish I had) so a 6:46 pace.


That's so nasty, I can't believe ppl would do that. Ppl are so rude sometimes, be wary of stupid drivers. Hopefully your bruises have gone.


----------



## scooby

Not today, but this week. Hit a squat PR earlier in the week, and a bench PR yesterday. Meanwhile my deadlift is stagnating. I'm guessing its a form or setup issue or even a mental barrier. I'm going to need to film it and break it down to figure it out.


----------



## 314

same as yesterday, except 10 mins more, and some more curls. It was pretty good today, felt the burns, but it was not terribly "outside comfront zone".
Might need to start some cardio, and I'll have to fuigure out good ways to torture myself (stretches are a good way, I must admit)


----------



## Andre

reaffected said:


> 3 miles 21:15. Understandable considering.
> 
> I'm always 'alright.' lol. Thank you though, I appreciate it. I was just now able to run today. The throbbing and daily pain finally stopped. I iced a couple times. Just a nasty bruise right on the kneecap. I alternate between the residential area to this shopping area. I'll be leaning towards the residential now. ><
> 
> @Rufus I'll catch you on Skype


Hi! Good to see you could run. I still can't because of some pain and I've gotten restless, but I'm also using less caffeine so I'm more chill, now. Don't you just hate rude people who honk at you, like, wtf, you're in a car and you can afford to wait like you're supposed to. Luckily people around here are so nice and almost always stop to let me cross even when they don't have to but I had some people get too close while running a while back.

I broke my phone last night out of anger so I won't be on skype till tomorrow. I regretted doing that shortly afterwards. Talk to you then.


----------



## Dwen

Yes, I jumped on a re-bounder (mini trampoline) for 15 minutes, 12 reps of squats, back rows, back flies, and lunges each.


----------



## firestar

Hop on the spots, wide leg hops, half jacks, single leg hops, and side to side hops. More jumping around like crazy today but I wanted to get my heart rate up


----------



## Kevin001

Just more dumbbell curls and pushups.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Kevin001 said:


> Wow that is long. I'm usually good after a day or two.


well... I used to do sets of 50 squats up to 200 squats. but I kinda stopped doing them.

last Tuesday I thought Have to get back to some.
3 x 10 standing lunges each leg were. bit... then I did 2 sets of 50. I think that was.overkill and I had sore thighs till Saturday.

tonight I did 2 x 10 lunges... then 2 sets of 30 squats. I don't think I'll have legs so sore if at all this time.

@Rufus. sounds good.  but I did not say you have to do 200 pushups... I think you secretly just wanted to beat my record


----------



## firestar

I was going to do an actual program but I ended up just marching in place for half an hour because I was too tired to do anything else. 

I hate being sick.


----------



## JohnB

Just did 50 jumping jacks, 20 pushups and was about to dye

I don't know what to do I am 40 and so out of shape. My health is not the best also so a little worried to do to much at once. Maybe I can get some motivation here.


----------



## reaffected

3-24: 3 miles 20:19
Today 5k 21:55



catcharay said:


> That's so nasty, I can't believe ppl would do that. Ppl are so rude sometimes, be wary of stupid drivers. Hopefully your bruises have gone.


Not much surprises me anymore >< Bruise is still there on my right knee but I can at least run now. Thank you for the support <3



firestar said:


> I hate being sick.


Eep! I'm sorry...I know how much that sucks  Get to feeling better soon. :squeeze



JohnB said:


> Just did 50 jumping jacks, 20 pushups and was about to dye
> 
> I don't know what to do I am 40 and so out of shape. My health is not the best also so a little worried to do to much at once. Maybe I can get some motivation here.


You are right to worry. Too much too soon is a good cause for injury. You can try something like couch to 5k (if it's too much don't be afraid to cut down the activity like running for 30 seconds rather than 60):

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

Either way, you'll want to be at around 60% of your max heart rate so about 220-age.


----------



## kelt

Breathing exercise, stretching and some push ups.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I spun my mouse wheel a lot today.


----------



## M0rbid

_( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) something intimate
_


----------



## The Linux Guy

Did a lot mouse clicking today


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I walked just under 4 miles.

tonight I did 10 set of 15 rows ( plank pullups)


----------



## The Linux Guy

Yawned.


----------



## Kevin001

Burpees, dumbbell flat chest presses, lat raises, and some shoulder shrugs.


----------



## firestar

Fly steps, punches, shoulder taps, plank leg raises. I was a little worried about doing arm exercises after straining my left arm so badly earlier this week but I feel okay. Still not confident enough to pick up my dumbbells again, though.



reaffected said:


> Eep! I'm sorry...I know how much that sucks  Get to feeling better soon. :squeeze


Thanks


----------



## Rains

Like 5 000 steps, which isn't enough. Pretty disappointed with how much I've slacked off in the last few weeks when I'd been doing so well exercise wise. I'm just going to have to get back into it. On the plus side I've lost weight which is what I wanted, and I'm pretty sure at least some of it is fat.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked about just under 8 miles at the weekend .
@firestar

tonight I did 160 sit ups...(4 x 40) had a stiff ab after lol.. I am noticing that the first set of 40 my feet didn't want to lift up in the air... but I ha to anchor them in the other sets..... maybe signs of core strength


----------



## Andre

I haven't done any exercise today, but I did some arm exercises the past three days. I could do some push ups or planks. I am not sure I should walk much so I won't yet. Good thing, though, my knees feel better each day.


----------



## firestar

40 high knees followed by 6 climbers for thirty minutes.



KILOBRAVO said:


> I walked about just under 8 miles at the weekend .
> @*firestar*
> 
> tonight I did 160 sit ups...(4 x 40) had a stiff ab after lol.. I am noticing that the first set of 40 my feet didn't want to lift up in the air... but I ha to anchor them in the other sets..... maybe signs of core strength


Good job! You're doing better than I am. I think I need another week to recover from this darn cold


----------



## kageri

4 miles with the dogs. It may not seem impressive but at the height of my health problems I hit 160bpm heart rate and gasping for breath on a flat treadmill at a slow walk within minutes. 4 years of my life to get that sorted out and years more are going to have to go by before I am anywhere near normal again.


----------



## SilkyJay

before coming home, even in jeans I got out to the soccer field and played for a while. Didn't even want to go home to change. Literally the first sweat, produced by physical activity other than stress or anger in quite some time through winter. Hopefully the weather stays nice as it was mind blowing to see the sun today. Going to try and make a habit of this w/ a workout regime this summer to put on some weight.


----------



## kageri

SilkyJay said:


> Hopefully the weather stays nice as it was mind blowing to see the sun today. Going to try and make a habit of this w/ a workout regime this summer to put on some weight.


Snow storm coming to the upper midwest so no not good weather. Although in east/slightly north IA we only have one day with below freezing predicted so it should all stay liquid for us. I have been impatiently waiting for steady good weather so I can hike regularly and dig the frames for my garden beds.


----------



## farfegnugen

None yet today. I did some treadmill work yesterday, which I normally don't do, and did a good leg workout.


----------



## StephCurry

Played basketball from 2-5pm. First half an hour I was just warming up by myself - i.e. free throws & pull-up mid-range j's, then 3s. Focused on locking my elbow and making sure my form was immaculate. Afterwards, I played a couple of games of 2 on 2. Then I worked out with a bunch of guys by doing drills that involved working on ball-handling, finishing at the rim with either hand and pull-up midrange j's That tired me out lol.

At the end I played a couple of games of 3 on 3 with some Chinese dudes. I felt great during those games. Made a bunch of off-the-dribble 3's. One of the Chinese guys said 'Curry' as I was dribbling the ball low between my legs, walking towards the hoop before pulling up about a foot behind the arc. That made my day. Lol.

Looks like I've properly recovered from this flu


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I walked 4 miles today.

tonight I did 5 sets of 150 calf raises. I added extra weights to the extra added weights. 2x 2.5 kg weights and 4 bricks in a backpack. and holding 2 x 4 kg dumbels. I really felt that extra added 5kg.


----------



## BAC

Decline push ups, incline dumbbell bench press, resistance band cross overs, diamond push ups, tricep dips.

Edit: I also did several planks to work on my transverse abdominus.


----------



## firestar

Half-jacks in sets of 30 for 25 minutes.


----------



## Rains

Did a combination of jogging and walking which added up to 11 736 steps. Also lifted weights. Did 126 kg on the leg press.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I did tricep dips tonight. 10 sets of 15 it was supposed, but I snuck in a couple sets of 20.


----------



## SoAwkard789

Got a little job going. No, not because I was trying to be healthy but because I was late to work


----------



## firestar

Squats, side-to-side chops, raised arm circles, and punches. Not much of a workout but I don't want to push it too hard. I feel like if I don't fix my eating first then pushing myself when I exercise will be pointless.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, delt flys, arnold presses, dumbbell curls, and situps.


----------



## StephCurry

Played ball with the same regular guys 2 - 6pm. Was very hungry and fatigued by 5pm.


----------



## firestar

Hop on the spots, wide leg hops, half jacks, single leg hops, side to side hops. So basically a lot of jumping around


----------



## Maverick34

Push ups on push up bars (medium width grip)... then close together V grip


----------



## mirado

my treadmill has a 20 minute hiit weight loss function so I did that today... lol

it's not much compared to what some of you do but I'm really unfit and I plan to keep up with it daily


----------



## firestar

Flutter kicks. I skipped a day in my program because I was lazy and I wanted something I could do sitting down



mirado said:


> my treadmill has a 20 minute hiit weight loss function so I did that today... lol
> 
> it's not much compared to what some of you do but I'm really unfit and I plan to keep up with it daily


Good job! I started out jogging in place and I did that for like a year so no judgment here


----------



## Kevin001

I did over 200 pushups, threw some squats in, shoulder shrugs, and worked abs some. I was all over the place today, lol.



mirado said:


> my treadmill has a 20 minute hiit weight loss function so I did that today... lol
> 
> it's not much compared to what some of you do but I'm really unfit and I plan to keep up with it daily


Yeah definitely no judgement here. Its you against you. Just try to improve yourself. Keep it up, I'm rooting for you.


----------



## slyfox

An hour of walking


----------



## Kovu

I'm trying to get faster at sprinting. I've read that running hills was a good way. There's none around here but the treadmill in my dad's building has an incline. I turned it on 10 and the speed at 8.


----------



## BAC

Kovu said:


> I'm trying to get faster at sprinting. I've read that running hills was a good way. There's none around here but the treadmill in my dad's building has an incline. I turned it on 10 and the speed at 8.


I'm definitely not an expert on this, but I'll give you my input anyway because I also tried to improve my speed at one point, and I definitely had some success. Personally, I don't think the incline running alone is going to do it for you, though it should help to a degree. It definitely would help strengthen your legs a little, which is great and does help, but you should probably do more explosive, quick twitch movements along with it, as well as heavier training. Do some explosive bodyweight movements such as jumping split squats, jumping squats, broad jumps, ect. On top of that, heavy squats to improve the pure strength of your legs will make a difference. If you can get your lower body to be all around stronger and more explosive, you will have more striking power off the ground, and the ability to move faster. Definitely make sure your upper body is in shape as well, or it will hold you back if it can't match the explosiveness of the lower body.

Sprinting form is very important as well. My sprinting form used to be terrible for some reason, and it really held back my ability. After I fixed that and improved the explosiveness/ strength of my entire body, I was quite fast. Don't overlook flexibility/ mobility either. Tight hip flexors/ poor hip mobility will definitely slow you down, as will tight, inflexible hamstrings.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3 mi.le walk today . tonight I did 75 plank pullups... then.50 pushups.


----------



## BAC

Did a little burst training, then a full ab workout. For some reason I couldn't get myself to go quite as hard as I wanted to, but I still think I got a pretty decent workout in.


----------



## Andre

I'm having a hard time with my knees. Trying to make sure I don't make them worse. My mouth/nose problem gets to me, too, while exercising. It's hard to breathe. I'm just looking forward to groups on Monday for good things to come. I did 60 squats with 40 lbs. today and some shoulder presses. I'd like to do cardio. Gums hurt and knees hurt so I don't. I feel lonely and vulnerable.


----------



## firestar

I did forty punches followed by two pushups for thirty minutes. Plus I walked to the store and back. The weather outside was beautiful.


----------



## P1e2

Walked a total of 4 miles that included walking outside window shopping some in beautiful spring weather and then walking my dog 30-40 minutes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3 mile walk today

tonight i have done 30, 30, 30, 50 situps.


----------



## regimes

went on a 45 minute walk, which isn't easy considering how up and down the areas where i live are. 
i've been exercising for a week now and i'm feeling pretty good.
i get really shaky afterwards though.


----------



## firestar

Squats, plank jacks, donkey kicks, climbers - 8 sets.


----------



## Kevin001

Worked abs (variety of stuff).


----------



## Aaron Tupaz

Jogged for 4.5 km in 30 minutes


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@regimes. shaky? that sound a bit hypoglycemia-ish? eat some sugar.

tonight I did 30 lunges each leg... then 3 sets of 30 squats... I have sore-ish thighs now Yay?!


----------



## regimes

KILOBRAVO said:


> @*regimes* . shaky? that sound a bit hypoglycemia-ish? eat some sugar.


yeah, that happens a lot to me for some reason.
i was depressed for a while and didn't do much and gained a ton of weight so i'm thinking my muscles are just adjusting to actually moving again.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

about 3.5 miles walk

tonight did 500 calf raises wearing about 20kg extra weight


----------



## Andre

30 mins on a stationary bike. I don't feel like I got much out of it but something's better than nothing.


----------



## firestar

Half jacks, jumping T's, jumping jacks, seal jumps. I didn't push myself but it was a nice aerobic workout.


----------



## andretti

Just did 12 miles at the gym. Was watching the golden state vs Minnesota game and lost track of time


----------



## McFly

45 minute walk and 20 minutes on exercise bike at medium level. My knees feel so loose I don't think I'll be able to jog again.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, db curls, arnold presses, side lateral raises, and some tricep dips. Slowly but surely.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I did 8 sets of 15 bench tricep dips. then I did 3 sets of 30 sit ups.


----------



## BAC

Decided to push my planned workout back a day as a precaution for an aching shoulder. Instead, I did a 20 minute ab workout. Typically I don't do abs for that long, but it was a pretty good workout.


----------



## firestar

Half jacks for thirty minutes.


----------



## scooby

Sets of 4 rep squats to fatigue.
Sets of 5 rep touch and go bench to fatigue.
Sets of 7 rep incline bench to fatigue.

This new program I'm on is really destroying me, and I absolutely love it.


----------



## BAC

Four sets of one arm dumbbell bench presses, four sets of dumbbell reverse grip front raises (for upper chest involvement), four sets of dumbbell clean and presses, and then some ab work.


----------



## firestar

Half jacks, side-to-side chops, raised arm circles, punches. 

My program is finished but I'm too lazy to find another one to do. Blech. I'm going to go back to dumbbells next week.


----------



## AllyBally

30 min pilates workout, worked the abs for 10, and then some lower body resistance training


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb

Hah, you think I exercise?!?! . . . :L


----------



## catcharay

My first weight session with actual free weights at around 10kg. Dumbbell squats are deceptively easy (harder than it looks), it was actually the one that made me sweat profusely. One component in my programme consists of push ups - max out capacity, which translated to 10 and i was not performing the modified variety. Used the barbell too, but with no weight. Next time I will progress with weights.


----------



## Maverick34

Single-leg calf raises & biceps


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, lunges, calf raises, and bridges.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Where do you guys find time to exercise?


----------



## firestar

Squats, punches, lunges, push ups, shoulder taps, 10 count plank (5 sets). 

This one wasn't bad. At least it had some variety.


----------



## BAC

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Where do you guys find time to exercise?


It really doesn't take up that much time, especially if your intensity is right.


----------



## The Linux Guy

BAC said:


> It really doesn't take up that much time, especially if your intensity is right.


I would dare anyone that works my job. One that requires you to be on your feet for so long a night that eventually your feet start getting arthritis to find time to work out. Or even want too!


----------



## BAC

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I would dare anyone that works my job. One that requires you to be on your feet for so long a night that eventually your feet start getting arthritis to find time to work out. Or even want too!


Do you have half an hour of free time? How about twenty minutes? That can really be all you need to accomplish something, depending on what you're trying to do.

You make a good point, though. You have to want it. If you do, you should be able to make time for it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

BAC said:


> Do you have half an hour of free time? How about twenty minutes? That can really be all you need to accomplish something, depending on what you're trying to do.
> 
> You make a good point, though. You have to want it. If you do, you should be able to make time for it.


You got no clue. I've been working this job for 13 years. It keeps me thin. 5'8 130 lbs. After a week your legs feel like falling off. I think most of the people here got time because they are in college. Or they don't have a physically demanding job. Either way eventually age will catch up with you.


----------



## BAC

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> You got no clue. I've been working this job for 13 years. It keeps me thin. 5'8 130 lbs. After a week your legs feel like falling off. I think most of the people here got time because they are in college. Or they don't have a physically demanding job. Either way eventually age will catch up with you.


I have a clue, and it simply sounds like you don't have the drive. If you're fine with that, then alright. That's you. Just because you don't have the determination for it does not mean others either do not or will not. Right now, yes, I do have more free time on my hands than you do, due to the fact that I'm taking a semester off of college for reasons that are irrelevant to this. Prior to that though, I had been a full time student, and at the very least close to a full time worker, with that work requiring me to constantly be on my feet as well (which doesn't even bother me what so ever). I still made a point of exercising during that time, and it was certainly doable. Again, we're talking twenty to thirty minutes of time here.

Age will definitely catch up to me, but if it's by the age of 36, then I will have failed myself pretty hard. I understand that exercise, let alone intense exercise, isn't for everyone, but that doesn't mean you should try and dictate someone else's level of dedication towards being in shape. It is something that is very important to me, and it will remain that way.


----------



## The Linux Guy

BAC said:


> I have a clue, and it simply sounds like you don't have the drive. If you're fine with that, then alright. That's you. Just because you don't have the determination for it does not mean others either do not or will not. Right now, yes, I do have more free time on my hands than you do, due to the fact that I'm taking a semester off of college for reasons that are irrelevant to this. Prior to that though, I had been a full time student, and at the very least close to a full time worker, with that work requiring me to constantly be on my feet as well (which doesn't even bother me what so ever). I still made a point of exercising during that time, and it was certainly doable. Again, we're talking twenty to thirty minutes of time here.
> 
> Age will definitely catch up to me, but if it's by the age of 36, then I will have failed myself pretty hard.


Yeah when I was your age, standing on my feet that long didn't bother me either. But in the next 5 years my arches began to collapse.


----------



## BAC

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Yeah when I was your age, standing on my feet that long didn't bother me either. But in the next 5 years my arches began to collapse.


Well, I'm sorry to hear that. This doesn't change the fact that plenty of people your age can maintain decent levels of fitness. I don't expect to fall apart at the age of 26-27.


----------



## The Linux Guy

BAC said:


> Well, I'm sorry to hear that. This doesn't change the fact that plenty of people your age can maintain decent levels of fitness. I don't expect to fall apart at the age of 26-27.


I'm sick and tired of seeing people brag about how much exercise they do. It makes me jealous every time I see the teachers at the school I work for, (as a night janitor) go into the gym and work out while I'm working my butt off so hard picking up huge heavy heaps of garbage, bending over wiping down every single toilet, sinks, pushing loads of garbage around the building, bending over picking up pencils, crayons, glue bottles, scissors etc, plus sweeping over 18 plus rooms and hand mopping huge areas. When I'm done I'm spent! I return home every night with my back hurting, knees hurting, feet tired. I can't even describe what it's like....


----------



## BAC

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I'm sick and tired of seeing people brag about how much exercise they do. It makes me jealous every time I see the teachers at the school I work for, (as a night janitor) go into the gym and work out while I'm working my butt off so hard picking up huge heavy heaps of garbage, bending over wiping down every single toilet, sinks, pushing loads of garbage around the building, bending over picking up pencils, crayons, glue bottles, scissors etc, plus sweeping over 18 plus rooms and hand mopping huge areas. When I'm done I'm spent! I return home every night with my back hurting, knees hurting, feet tired. I can't even describe what it's like....


I'm going to be honest with you, and in doing so I'm going to ask that you don't take it personally.. for what that's worth. When you list things such as bending over to pick up pencils as strenuous work, it really calls into question what kind of shape you're in. The same goes for sweeping and mopping. I'm not saying that you don't work hard, but these things are not at all physically demanding. Perhaps if you pushed yourself to be in better shape things would be much, much easier on you. It seems likely that they would.

I don't think people are posting in here to brag. It's motivating to see other people push themselves. Maybe you should hop on board. It certainly would beat being bitter about it :/

I don't workout because it's easy or convenient for me. It is definitely not easy, and it hasn't always been convenient. None of these things matter, because it's important to me, and I believe that is true of others as well. All in all I think you would feel better if you made some time for it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

BAC said:


> I'm going to be honest with you, and in doing so I'm going to ask that you don't take it personally.. for what that's worth. When you list things such as bending over to pick up pencils as strenuous work, it really calls into question what kind of shape you're in. The same goes for sweeping and mopping. I'm not saying that you don't work hard, but these things are not at all physically demanding. Perhaps if you pushed yourself to be in better shape things would be much, much easier on you. It seems likely that they would.
> 
> I don't think people are posting in here to brag. It's motivating to see other people push themselves. Maybe you should hop on board. It certainly would beat being bitter about it :/
> 
> I don't workout because it's easy or convenient for me. It is definitely not easy, and it hasn't always been convenient. None of these things matter, because it's important to me, and I believe that is true of others as well. All in all I think you would feel better if you made some time for it.


I admit my body is falling apart. It's not built right. Never was. After 13 years of working like this, looking forward to dying has turned into the thing that keeps me going. I'm subscribing from this thread. And it hurts me to think some young person thinks he understands.


----------



## BAC

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I admit my body is falling apart. It's not built right. Never was. After 13 years of working like this, looking forward to dying has turned into the thing that keeps me going. I'm subscribing from this thread. And it hurts me to think some young person thinks he understands.


You're 36, not 60. I'm not trying to make you feel bad. I'm *trying to help* you understand that your problems are fixable. I'm trying to help you adopt a positive mindset. Why would you rather be in pain in comparison to making an effort to improve a situation that is _absolutely_ improvable?

It's not like my physicality has always been ideal either. I used to be a stick figure. I was actually told by people that I would always be scrawny. Instead of just accepting my situation, I did something about it. It's not too late for you to improve the function of your body. That's not a matter of me being in your exact shoes or not. It's a straight up undeniable fact, and there are a plethora of ways that you can go about doing it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

BAC said:


> You're 36, not 60. I'm not trying to make you feel bad. I'm trying to help you understand that your problems are fixable. I'm trying to help you adopt a positive mindset. Why would you rather be in pain in comparison to making an effort to improve your situation?
> 
> It's not like my physicality has always been ideal either. I used to be a stick figure. I was actually told by people that I would always be scrawny. Instead of just accepting my situation, I did something about it. It's not too late for you to improve the function of your body. That's not a matter of me being in your exact shoes or not. It's a straight up undeniable fact.


You don't know what I go through.... I know people who have worked my job..... How surprised they are at how hard it is. It sounds like Nothing until you do it! And this line "It's a straight up undeniable fact." makes me want to use four letter words. I'm done replying now.


----------



## BAC

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> You don't know what I go through.... I know people who have worked my job..... How surprised they are at how hard it is. It sounds like Nothing until you do it! And this line "It's a straight up undeniable fact." makes me want to use four letter words. I'm done replying now.


It is a fact, and there is really no debate to be had about it unless your body doesn't happen to adhere to the laws of physics.. which obviously doesn't make sense. Your physical ability is absolutely improvable despite your circumstances. If you don't believe that, then you should go see a physical therapist and tell that to their face. They wouldn't promote that idea for a second, because it's simply not physically true. It's definitely fine if you're comfortable with not taking the effort to improve upon your physical ability, and I hope your situation is more manageable than you say it is, but don't be bitter towards people who hold exercise as an important activity to them simply because you find your situation to be difficult.

I don't know if it looks like I'm just trying to argue for the sake of arguing, but that's not what this is. I'm legitimately trying to help you see things differently, and I apologize if that's not how you're taking it.


----------



## flyingMint

Walked 3 Miles should've gone further but my sister got tired.


----------



## The Linux Guy

BAC said:


> It is a fact, and there is really no debate to be had about it unless your body doesn't happen to adhere to the laws of physics.. which obviously doesn't make sense. Your physical ability is absolutely improvable. If you don't believe that, then you should go see a physical therapist and tell that to their face. They wouldn't promote that idea for a second, because it's simply not physically true. It's definitely fine if you're comfortable with not taking the effort to improve upon your physical ability, and I hope your situation is more manageable than you say it is, but don't be bitter towards people who hold exercise as an important activity to them simply because you find your situation to be different.


bleh.


----------



## BAC

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> bleh.


Again, I would just like to say that I'm trying to be helpful, though I'm sure it doesn't feel like it. I know there are plenty of people in your shoes who feel the same way as you about this topic, and to to them, I'm sure I might even look a little naive. Honestly, if you're content that way, more power to you. I truthfully hope that you are, and if not, I hope that you find ways to manage despite your difficulties. It just fires me up a little when I feel like people are putting caps on their own abilities :/. That's just my opinion on the matter. Best of luck to you either way.

(Sorry to everyone in this thread for possibly being somewhat out of line tonight. I wasn't intending for it go like that, it just sort of did. Hopefully a moderator can clean this up.)


----------



## millenniumman75

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> You don't know what I go through.... I know people who have worked my job..... How surprised they are at how hard it is. It sounds like Nothing until you do it! And this line "It's a straight up undeniable fact." makes me want to use four letter words. I'm done replying now.





BAC said:


> Again, I would just like to say that I'm trying to be helpful, though I'm sure it doesn't feel like it. I know there are plenty of people in your shoes who feel the same way as you about this topic, and to to them, I'm sure I might even look a little naive. Honestly, if you're content that way, more power to you. I truthfully hope that you are, and if not, I hope that you find ways to manage despite your difficulties. It just fires me up a little when I feel like people are putting caps on their own abilities :/. That's just my opinion on the matter. Best of luck to you either way.
> 
> (Sorry to everyone in this thread for being a little out of line tonight. I wasn't intending for it go like that, it just sort of did. Hopefully a moderator can clean this up.)


I have always wondered about this - the body and movement and stuff. I noticed that with my mom, she has trouble walking - and I am like, "Mom, you don't get up and walk around enough!" "Going to the kitchen and back is not moving"

"My knees hurt"
"Well, yeah, Mom....you're using your knee joints to walk when you need to build the muscles around your knees to take the action of your knees!"

She doesn't listen!

If we focus on muscles doing the work and not the joints, even altering some of the ways we do things, I wonder what difference it would make.

Lifting things with the legs and not the back. I remember using some of this technique stuff while shoveling snow. Since I run, my legs are pretty fit and I can use them to lift snow up. I remember nearly throwing out my back - to the point it was sore all the time, even after a run! Since I used other muscles to help my back, it made a lot of difference. I haven't had that kind of back pain since.


----------



## reaffected

O_O Well that escalated. Exercise or not...it's anyone's choice. You just do what you can and want to do.

I have not the best of knees so there is a lot of listening to my body. Then getting hit by two cars didn't help. THEN I bruised my heel with Nike Free 3.0 shoes (ugh, what was I thinking). Back to running again. New shoes!!! The hunt is finally over! I have exhausted so many shoes.

Today I hiked 1 mile up mountain then ran a mile down. Then ran 3 miles. I :heart the new shoes.










If anyone wants running shoe recommendations....New Balance 1080v6 for cushion, decent tread, wide in the toe with bungie'ish laces.


----------



## firestar

Sit ups, sitting twists, flutter kicks, scissors, and leg raises (5 sets).



reaffected said:


> O_O Well that escalated. Exercise or not...it's anyone's choice. You just do what you can and want to do.
> 
> I have not the best of knees so there is a lot of listening to my body. Then getting hit by two cars didn't help. THEN I bruised my heel with Nike Free 3.0 shoes (ugh, what was I thinking). Back to running again. New shoes!!! The hunt is finally over! I have exhausted so many shoes.
> 
> Today I hiked 1 mile up mountain then ran a mile down. Then ran 3 miles. I :heart the new shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants running shoe recommendations....New Balance 1080v6 for cushion, decent tread, wide in the toe with bungie'ish laces.


Your dog has such a nice collar


----------



## rdrr

footie


----------



## millenniumman75

reaffected said:


> O_O Well that escalated. Exercise or not...it's anyone's choice. You just do what you can and want to do.
> 
> I have not the best of knees so there is a lot of listening to my body. Then getting hit by two cars didn't help. THEN I bruised my heel with Nike Free 3.0 shoes (ugh, what was I thinking). Back to running again. New shoes!!! The hunt is finally over! I have exhausted so many shoes.
> 
> Today I hiked 1 mile up mountain then ran a mile down. Then ran 3 miles. I :heart the new shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants running shoe recommendations....New Balance 1080v6 for cushion, decent tread, wide in the toe with bungie'ish laces.


My legs were covered by leggings! I ran six miles, but it was only 31F outside at the time, headed for 24F overnight. uke My normal low temperature is 39F!


----------



## Kevin001

reaffected said:


> If anyone wants running shoe recommendations....New Balance 1080v6 for cushion, decent tread, wide in the toe with bungie'ish laces.


O wow, the new shoes are dope. Nice leg also, lol. Keep up the good work.

I just did some ab exercises, light day.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> O_O Well that escalated. Exercise or not...it's anyone's choice. You just do what you can and want to do.
> 
> I have not the best of knees so there is a lot of listening to my body. Then getting hit by two cars didn't help. THEN I bruised my heel with Nike Free 3.0 shoes (ugh, what was I thinking). Back to running again. New shoes!!! The hunt is finally over! I have exhausted so many shoes.
> 
> Today I hiked 1 mile up mountain then ran a mile down. Then ran 3 miles. I :heart the new shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants running shoe recommendations....New Balance 1080v6 for cushion, decent tread, wide in the toe with bungie'ish laces.


hey Miss Kiwi :squeeze

love this pic... everything a blur...luuve it  nice shoe colour. bright coral  nice... uh... leg... totally. 

i walked 4 miles saturday... sunday was 3 miles. and i did 3 x 30 situps , that same day i did body rows a few days ago. ive been a bit lazy the past 2 or 3 days and not done much :blush its ok to have a erst and no sod-all for like 3 days? right? and i dont feel much guilt.  but maybe i should


----------



## firestar

Side arm raises, raised arm circles, 20 count arm hold, fast scissors, scissor chops, another 20 count arm hold. I continue to be surprised at how doing nothing but moving my arms can make them sore. 

I might stick with this program. It's more varied than the other one and I'm too tired to change to dumbbells or a bodyweight program right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Weighted squat jumps, squats, lunges, db deadlifts, calf raises, and hip thrusts.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

tonight I did 8 sets of 15 bench tricep dips.

after I did about 6 sets of 15 pushups


----------



## vsaxena

3-mile walk to the gym
lateral raises
wide-grip upright rows
dumbbell shoulder presses
barbell front rows
cable front rows
some anterior deltoid stuff
skull-crushers
tricep pullbacks
abs
lower back extensions with 65 lbs


----------



## firestar

Side leg raises for 25 minutes. Pretty boring but not difficult. Not a bad way to start the week.


----------



## flyingMint

Leg Raises
I forget this workout but its for abs
Squats 
Calf Raises 
Lunges 
Curls 
5 Minute Plank 
Wall Push Ups


----------



## firestar

High knees, squats, and burpees.


----------



## reaffected

err

3 miles each @
4-10: 20:57
4-11: 20:47
4-12: 20:05



firestar said:


> Your dog has such a nice collar


Thank you!!! It's really a heart bandana but his collar is all colorful as well 



millenniumman75 said:


> My legs were covered by leggings! I ran six miles, but it was only 31F outside at the time, headed for 24F overnight. uke My normal low temperature is 39F!


Oh gross. D: My normal low temperature is 40's so I feel you. Normal highs would be 80's with 90% humidity /vomit lol



Kevin001 said:


> O wow, the new shoes are dope. Nice leg also, lol. Keep up the good work.
> 
> I just did some ab exercises, light day.


Thank you Kevin. Yea, they aren't half bad. Best color compared to this black and ugly Easter green/blue. How is running coming along?



KILOBRAVO said:


> hey Miss Kiwi :squeeze
> 
> love this pic... everything a blur...luuve it  nice shoe colour. bright coral  nice... uh... leg... totally.
> 
> i walked 4 miles saturday... sunday was 3 miles. and i did 3 x 30 situps , that same day i did body rows a few days ago. ive been a bit lazy the past 2 or 3 days and not done much :blush its ok to have a erst and no sod-all for like 3 days? right? and i dont feel much guilt.  but maybe i should


Oh hai Tomato....thanks, I <3 coral.

Nah, taking a few days off here and there or even recover won't do anything bad for you. No guilt needed. You've literally *months* of working out built up.


----------



## Kevin001

reaffected said:


> Thank you Kevin. Yea, they aren't half bad. Best color compared to this black and ugly Easter green/blue. How is running coming along?


I'm not running anymore besides when my mom goes walking. Just trying to build muscle now. Not too much cardio. You might be able to beat me in a race now . Keep up the great work though.


----------



## Humesday

My lifts are finally increasing again. My bench has gone back up to 205 lbs for six reps, which I'm sure is no big deal to some of you, but for me it's pretty damn cool to be feeling strong again. I had a back injury that put me out of commission for a while -- to the point that I got really weak. All I was doing was jogging for several years, but now it's time to pack on the muscle. 

In addition to the weight training I've done today, I'll probably go jogging later tonight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@reaffected thanks  I haven't tooken any creating for like a month, and i ran outta protein powder 3 weeks ago... i will replenish that at the weekend.. i have tons of creatine left. I should get back to that. Otherwise my diet is pretty healthy.

The other night I did 8 x 15 body rows , and then 5 or 6 sets of 15 pushups. plus the walking.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, lunges, bridges, calf raises, step ups, and star jumps.


----------



## Kovu

Superset- barebell curls and skullcrushers 
Superset- dumbbell curls and close grip (did light weight 100lbs for 20 reps on close grip)
Shoulder press

Four sets of evrything


----------



## AllTheSame

reaffected said:


> 3 miles each @
> 4-10: 20:57
> 4-11: 20:47
> 4-12: 20:05


Wow. Ffs, that's fast. You leave me in the dust, woman!  That's just...inspirational.

I'm taking baby steps, today was my third day working out / running (from doing nothing but sitting on my butt all day). I did all cardio today, walked / ran three miles. I'm running more and walking less though. I'm sore, my shirt was just soaked when I was done. Taking ibuprofen.


----------



## firestar

Bicycle crunches, long arm crunches, flutter kicks, raised leg circles, and reverse crunches. Not a bad workout.


----------



## Kevin001

Standard pushups ~ 4x40
Tricep dips ~ 2x20
Db curls ~ 2x20
Arnold presses ~ 2x20
Shoulder shrugs ~ 4x10


----------



## firestar

Jumping jacks, push ups, plank jacks, plank jump-ins. 

My stomach muscles were actually a bit sore today from my workout yesterday. That was nice. I was afraid I wasn't pushing myself enough.


----------



## AllTheSame

Day four...ran / walked three miles. My time is improving. Also lifted...bench press, curls and added in butterfly curls today.

I feel so, so much better now that I'm eating better and working out every day and drinking water. I used to do this in college, and I'm a lot older now so I know I'm not gonna get the same results I did when I was twenty years old, but I can't believe the difference I feel.


I was working out today and saw a "No Smoking" sign on the wall in my gym...like....wtf? But it made me think how a year ago, I was smoking cigarettes. Meh. I never, ever thought I would've quit actually, and if you'd told me I'd be working out now I'd have laughed at you so, so hard.


----------



## flyingMint

Walked 2 Miles today!


----------



## unemployment simulator

6 miles of walking 

bit out of the ordinary for me, don't usually do this much but I ate a load more calories last night and figured it would be good to burn it off today.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I just did a pile of body rows... then some.pushups


----------



## firestar

Jumping jacks and plank jacks. I was almost too sleepy to work out. Maybe I'll skip it tomorrow


----------



## Tokztero

I only workout a few times a year now, not that I worked out very often in the past but the other day I looked at myself in the mirror and I noticed that the little I worked out in the past really makes a difference. Noticed my chest looked defined, so I decided to do a few sets of push-ups today. 

Thinking of a workout schedule with protein powder this time since my average calorie intake for the last couple of years is low at about 1,800 calories a day and for my height and weight its the bare minimum.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I! walked for 3 miles. tonight I did 90 situps. not much... bit I've felt sleepy the past 2 days


----------



## AllTheSame

I walked / ran for three miles, and did ten minutes on the elliptical. Man I'm feeling it. Day six and I'm sore, but overall I feel so, so much better since I started working out.


----------



## twitchy666

*Favourite bike ride to supermarket*

hills

groceries attached to my back. Wish I had a bigger pack. That would add stress to the bike, though. Bearings would come loose. Brakes would die some day; they take all my weight to stop me so I don't mow anyone over

feels like a bar on shoulders, pedalling with leg muscles doing hard work; up & down every stroke of pistons and arms pulling


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, tricep dips, arnold presses, lateral raises, shrugs, and db presses.


----------



## silverlinin

walked about all day in town meeting friends


----------



## firestar

Plank arm raises, plank leg raises, reverse crunches, flutter kicks, heel taps. 

It didn't feel that difficult so I'll probably be sore tomorrow :lol


----------



## jim_morrison

Not that much apart from the standard lifting weights in the morning, but I still managed to burn almost 3,000 calories from a ramped up metabolism and tachycardia.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

walked about 3/5 miles today. then later i have done 8 or so sets of 15 bench dips


----------



## firestar

Push ups, combos (1 push up+jab+cross), squats, squat hold punches, jump squats. Not a bad workout. I'm going to do it again tomorrow because I really liked it. 

I checked again today and it looks like my fitbit is still underestimating my activity by about 200 calories per day. I don't feel like my workouts are that tough but they must be since that's the only explanation for the discrepancy.


----------



## reaffected

4-13: 19:48 3 miles
4-14: Break / 150 kickbacks
4:15: 21:24 5k
4:16: 20:04 3 miles
Tonight, idk yet...
Updated-
4:17 19:33 3 miles so 6:30 min miles. sore.



AllTheSame said:


> Wow. Ffs, that's fast. You leave me in the dust, woman!  That's just...inspirational.





AllTheSame said:


> Day four...ran / walked three miles. My time is improving. Also lifted...bench press, curls and added in butterfly curls today.
> 
> I feel so, so much better now that I'm eating better and working out every day and drinking water. I used to do this in college, and I'm a lot older now so I know I'm not gonna get the same results I did when I was twenty years old, but I can't believe the difference I feel.


Thank you! Also, that's awesome! Keep it up :clap and yea it does make a huge difference in mood, anxiety, confidence ect. You can get the same results or close to but it'll just take longer :lol At least it does for me. Can't train as hard or as fast >>

I drink a lot of water as well; I'm roughly drinking a gallon a day.



Ghostly Presence said:


> Walked for 1 hour and 40 minutes. I was planning to walk only an hour or so but the wind was so nice and intense that I stayed out longer, so nice in fact that I wish I could stay out there all night.


This is great news ^_^ I'm glad things are going easier/better for you too.


----------



## greenbananas

An hour on my elliptical, then some weights.


----------



## jim_morrison

Just the usual lifting weights, hitting and kicking the boxing bag, hand stand push ups (against a wall), and core work all morning. As well as going up and down a stair case holding Dumbbells.


----------



## BAC

Pullups, dumbbell rows, dumbbell hang cleans, straight arm pushdowns, barbell curls, chin up holds, tubing curls.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

pile of full sit ups. then some push ups.
@reaffected. isn't a gallon really a lot? I'll have to Google this amount of litres. H2 whaooo 

going back on creatine its been said you have to get 6 to 8 glasses water in... but I drink lot of each and coffee an fruit juice tho.


----------



## andretti

Damn your fast @reaffected. To run 5 miles it Takes Me in on average 37-38 minutes.

Today a 5 mile run thru my city.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did three miles, and added five more minutes on elliptical (up to 15 minutes now). I cannot figure out why the muscles on the outside of the lower part of my leg (near my shins) are just ****** killing me now when I run. I can still get through the workout but it really, really hurts. Guess it's just because I'm using muscles I'm not used to using. I've only been working out for eight days now so hoping it will get better.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Squats + jumps, db deadlifts, bridges, lunges, calf raises, and some runs up stairs.


----------



## Findedeux

Did weighted chin-ups.

6 sets of 3 reps with the last set being 35 pounds.

Also did barbell shoulder press with 35 on each side.

Apparently, according to http://strengthlevel.com I am pretty weak on my main lifts (Deadlift, Bench Press, Squat) given my weight.


----------



## reaffected

KILOBRAVO said:


> pile of full sit ups. then some push ups.
> @reaffected. isn't a gallon really a lot? I'll have to Google this amount of litres. H2 whaooo
> 
> going back on creatine its been said you have to get 6 to 8 glasses water in... but I drink lot of each and coffee an fruit juice tho.


How many pushups? Do tell ...for science. A gallon isn't really a lot especially if you're exercising. Take into account I live in a subtropical climate with high humidity, it isn't really much at all.



andretti said:


> Damn your fast @reaffected. To run 5 miles it Takes Me in on average 37-38 minutes.
> 
> Today a 5 mile run thru my city.


That's fast too! You're doing what? 7:30 min miles on average but for 5 miles whereas I only do 3 or 3.1. I don't know if I would keep up a 6 min avg pace for that many miles. Most likely I'd be in the 7's if I worked to it which is pretty good I think.



AllTheSame said:


> I cannot figure out why the muscles on the outside of the lower part of my leg (near my shins) are just ****** killing me now when I run. I can still get through the workout but it really, really hurts. Guess it's just because I'm using muscles I'm not used to using. I've only been working out for eight days now so hoping it will get better.


Sounds like anterior shin splints. Basically you're having micro tears of the anterior tibial muscle which is causing inflammation and pain. Typically a case of pushing yourself too much too soon when you're muscles aren't strong or built up enough yet. You'll want to RICE if you can- rest, ice, compression, elevation (when you sleep) that targeted area. Scale back on your current training using your legs. It needs to heal and gradually have those muscles built back up again. Typically, it doesn't improve with pushing on it. Most people are used to posterior or 'the inside of the shins' splints but it can occur outside as well. Fortunately, ime, I have found anterior to be easier to heal and rebuild.


----------



## AllTheSame

reaffected said:


> Sounds like anterior shin splints. Basically you're having micro tears of the anterior tibial muscle which is causing inflammation and pain. Typically a case of pushing yourself too much too soon when you're muscles aren't strong or built up enough yet. You'll want to RICE if you can- rest, ice, compression, elevation (when you sleep) that targeted area. Scale back on your current training using your legs. It needs to heal and gradually have those muscles built back up again. Typically, it doesn't improve with pushing on it. Most people are used to posterior or 'the inside of the shins' splints but it can occur outside as well. Fortunately, ime, I have found anterior to be easier to heal and rebuild.


Thank you....I trust your advice, I think you're probably right. I googled it and came up with all kind of crazy stuff oc. The more I think about it the more I think there's something just not right, it's much worse than just muscle soreness. I keep telling myself it just shouldn't hurt that much. I was actually thinking about making an appt with my doc but I'll try what you suggested first. Thank you again I appreciate the advice


----------



## firestar

80 burpees. Pretty boring but it is Monday . . .


----------



## rockyraccoon

Squats
seated leg curls
shrugs
leg press
lying leg curls
cable upright rows 
standing calf raises
rear delts on the peck machine 
seated calf raises
bent over dumbbell rear lateral raises


----------



## firestar

I did exercises lying on my side: 10 count hold, side leg raises, and kicking back and forth. Not bad. At least it was quiet. 

I also hauled a lot of stuff around today, enough that if I'm sore tomorrow I'll definitely know why!


----------



## jim_morrison

Lifted weights for an hour, ran 4km and hit the boxing bag. I'm really pushing my fitness lately. It's one of the few things in my life that I can control.


----------



## Fisiwe

Got this workout from the net and started doing it yesterday morning and I also did it this morning: 5o Jumping Jacks, 25 Push Ups, 25 Burpees, 50 High Knees, 50 Squat Jumps. 25 Sit ups. 25 Leg Raises, 50 Dis, 50 second plank. 25 Lunges e/a leg, 50 Mountain Climbers.


----------



## StephCurry

Played ball for 2 and a half hours. First practised alone, then played some 2 on 2 and at the end I played some of games of 1 on 1 with a friend (27 y/o postgrad student). We played best-of-3 and I ended up winning 2-1. He's a lot bigger and stronger than me (most people are, I'm 5' 10" scrawny pale kid), so he just posted up my skinny azz and muscled his way to the rim. :lol That's how he got most of his points.

I won the 2 games literally through jumpshots. No way I could drive to the rim without being out-muscled. I took a lot of deep, off-the-dribble, contested 3's. And made a lot of them. My stroke was feeling good tonight  Nothing more satisfying than hearing the ball swish when you pull-up from deep. Besides, nothing wrong with taking a contested shot if you have a Curry-quick release  Also at one point, after I checked the ball with him he was on me when I was literally between the half-court line and 3 point line (before I had even taken a dribble) wtf. He laughed and said "you're a shooter".. I was like 'Dayum I know I'm a shooter but I haven't quite got that Curry range just yet' xD Man words can't describe how much I love basketball. Literally my antidepressant. Don't know what I'd do without it. I'm blessed to have not been injured for so long. Feeling great today


----------



## reaffected

4-18 I was slow at 20:15
4-19 Rest
4-20 19:28
@AllTheSame Well let's hope it's only shin splints then and not a fracture. Either way it can't hurt you to RICE it in the meantime. Did you make it to the doctor? How is it feeling?


----------



## flyingMint

A lot....
Leg Raises 
Planks 
Squats
This other ab workout 
Russian twists (hurt my tailbone sooo much) 
This 5 minute calf workout 
Curls 
Tricep workout 
Lunges 
Pushups


----------



## The Punisher

Need to start working out again!what's the best way to lose weight?


----------



## reaffected

Abdullah98 said:


> Need to start working out again!what's the best way to lose weight?


Aerobic at around 60-70% max heart-rate. Also watch your diet. Drink water over sodas ect.


----------



## The Punisher

reaffected said:


> Abdullah98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to start working out again!what's the best way to lose weight?
> 
> 
> 
> Aerobic at around 60-70% max heart-rate. Also watch your diet. Drink water over sodas ect.
Click to expand...

8 Cups of water a day
1500 Calories
4 Miles running.
Is it good?


----------



## reaffected

Abdullah98 said:


> 8 Cups of water a day
> 1500 Calories
> 4 Miles running.
> Is it good?


I'm no doctor or nutritionist for you so I won't pretend to be one. It's pretty specific to the individual. 1500 isn't that many calories but, yea not a nutritionist, and I don't know height/age/weight ect. Personally, I don't count calories. I just eat smart.

Intervals at higher intensity will burn fat faster. Just something else to consider. Someone else might be able to chip in on that but 4 miles is pretty good for distance if you safely work your way up so you don't get injured. 8 cups isn't that much. I drink around 16. I would say something around at least 10-12. JMO.


----------



## AllTheSame

@*reaffected* Nah, didn't make it to my doc. I have white coat syndrome (latrophobia, or fear of doctors), I have to be hurting pretty bad to go see a doctor lol. Pretty sure it's shin splints. I'm feeling a lot better. I took my first day off since I started working out April 11th. I'm gonna go back to walking (at a fast pace) tomorrow and the elliptical, and weight training as usual. I've been icing it and elevating it also, so hoping that will have helped and if I take it easy I'll recover from it. Thank you so much for the advice, I really appreciate it  Still cannot believe you can do three miles in less than 20 minutes. Just....wow.


----------



## Maverick34

Single-leg Calf Raises & limited shoulder workout, to help burn away some of the stress from the past 2 days


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, arnold presses, tricep dips, lateral raises, db curls, and burpees.


----------



## AllTheSame

Walked two miles and did 30 minutes on the elliptical. As much as I hate cardio, I saw a big jump in my speed and stamina on the elliptical today. I increased the resistance and was still able to add ten minutes on it. My shin splints are getting much better. Thank you again @*reaffected* 

I bumped up the weight on the bench press Tuesday and maintained the same today. Also did curls. I'm using dumbbells because it's supposed to be much easier on the joints and soft tissue, and supposedly gives more muscle definition. I'm going to add to my lifting Saturday, I'm just still deciding on what lol. I'm in better shape now, my stamina is up and the old injury I was worried about isn't bothering me at all, so I think it's time.


----------



## firestar

Crunches, sitting twists, scissors, flutter kicks, leg raises.


----------



## firestar

Squats, climbers, shoulder taps, push ups, plank-into-lunges, cross chops. Not a bad workout, especially since I've been neglecting my arms.


----------



## AllTheSame

Cardio (blah). Walked two miles (still afraid to run because I got shingles not long ago). Did 30 minutes on elliptical. That thing kicked my *** when I first started on it, but now I'm starting to kick it's ***


----------



## firestar

Push-up plank, squat hold, calf raise hold, raised arm stand, side split, side leg hold. It was pretty easy but I needed an easy day so I didn't skip it.


----------



## The Punisher

reaffected said:


> Abdullah98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Cups of water a day
> 1500 Calories
> 4 Miles running.
> Is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no doctor or nutritionist for you so I won't pretend to be one. It's pretty specific to the individual. 1500 isn't that many calories but, yea not a nutritionist, and I don't know height/age/weight ect. Personally, I don't count calories. I just eat smart.
> 
> Intervals at higher intensity will burn fat faster. Just something else to consider. Someone else might be able to chip in on that but 4 miles is pretty good for distance if you safely work your way up so you don't get injured. 8 cups isn't that much. I drink around 16. I would say something around at least 10-12. JMO.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kevin001

Just did some ab workouts w/ weights.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did 1.5 miles on treadmill, 2 miles on elliptical. Bench press, curls and lat pulldowns. Gonna add butterfly curls Tuesday and probably start on my legs.

I might go to a little less cardio just on the days I lift because I'm getting a pretty good workout from that, and doing it for a longer length of time now.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did 1.5 miles on treadmill and 2 miles on elliptical. My heart rate is still going down a bit (or, it takes more for me to increase it now).


----------



## firestar

High knees and knee-to-elbows.


----------



## The Punisher

Ran 2.2 miles and did some abs workout.


----------



## reaffected

I've lost track.

Today: Hiked 2 mountains and over 5 miles. Jogged a mile during that and ran 3 miles later at 20:55.
Yesterday: Failed run attempt of 3 miles. I think I ran around 2.5.
Before that off day and I can't recall lol. I know I hiked another day. Oh well. I'm taking a recovery week of easy 3 miles.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, lunges, db deadlifts, bridges, calf raises, and I walked up some bleacher steps. Idk if my knees are getting stronger or weaker.


----------



## millenniumman75

5.5 miles. I am still trying to get used to the warmer weather. On Saturday night, I ran and it was 48F. Tonight, it was 79F.


----------



## Sharikov

Today i hope to run for 10-12 Km, i have to improve my endurance.


----------



## Rains

Couldn't do anything except hobble around. Have delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS) from yesterday.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did 1 mile on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical. Did bench press, curls and added a lot of weight to lat pulldowns. I always start off with really light weights when I go to a new exercise lol, always concerned I'm gonna pull something. Anyways I can feel the difference already.

Gym was packed today (I waited too late in the day to go) and I didn't feel like waiting in line so I'm gonna start butterfly curls Thursday.

There was a guy in there with his trainer doing a bootcamp workout and they were just killing it. Omg, man. I'm getting in much better shape, I can feel it already but if I tried to do what they did I'd die of a f-ing heart attack.


----------



## The Punisher

Weather was horrible today couldn't run


----------



## firestar

Wide grip push ups, push ups, climber taps, side-to-side chops, and punches. Not physically tiring but I think I'll be sore tomorrow, anyway.


----------



## Rains

Rains said:


> Couldn't do anything except hobble around. Have delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS) from yesterday.


Still have it. Very inactive today.


----------



## Enclave

it'd be cool if you could transfer your mind to the internet while your body exercised itself


----------



## Humesday

Lunges kill me. I can run six miles without being out of breath, but lunges have me breathing hard long afterwards. I don't know that I even need to go running when I can just do lunges. They're much more efficient and difficult.


----------



## andretti

5 mile run around the lake


----------



## AllTheSame

1 mile on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical. I'm still sore from weight training yesterday. It's only been about two weeks since I started but I swear I'm starting to see some results.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

40 minutes on the bike to work and 40 minutes back home


----------



## firestar

Burpees, side-to-side jumps, plank jacks, straight leg bounds. Not that tough but I'm still catching up on rest so I was fine with it.


----------



## BAC

Pushups, pullups, and planks. I did some separate calf work as well. I'm going to be doing a lot of calf focused work for awhile. My upper legs are fine, but for whatever reason my calves are really skinny. Hopefully I can change that quickly with shorts weather basically being here.


----------



## Findedeux

Did 60 pounds x5 for weighted dips.

Did 80 pounds dumbbells for bench press x4

Not a ton of weight but an increase in strength for me.


----------



## firestar

15 count hold, fast leg raises, high leg raises, side-to-side, circles. The program comes with pictures but I totally misinterpreted them and thought I was supposed to be moving my leg while keeping my entire body off the floor. I managed it for one set, haha.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, arnold presses, tricep dips, burpees, db curls, lat flys, and shrugs.


----------



## AllTheSame

Bench press, curls (increased weight), and lat pulldowns (increased weight again). Did 1 mile on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical. Increased resistance on elliptical again.


----------



## AllTheSame

One mile on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical. I brought my kids over to my apartment this morning and we went swimming, so I swam some laps also. And I got a workout _*again*_, when my parents came back from vacation this afternoon...I washed their entire RV by myself. Really tired and sore already. I burned some serious calories today.


----------



## teopap

60 miles cycling with a road bike. I love touring around nature, so that's the best way to do it.


----------



## firestar

Push ups. I wish it was warmer. I have no motivation to exercise when it's so cold.


----------



## BAC

Did some more calf work. I'm planning to start doing some sprinting to help in that area too, not to mention the other benefits that come with it.


----------



## sosassy

I ran about 5 miles today in the sunshine, working my way back up to where I was last summer.


----------



## firestar

Crunches (program called for sit ups but I wimped out ), sitting twists, flutter kicks, raised leg hold, plank, raised leg plank. Pretty challenging. I probably need to work my core more.



Ghostly Presence said:


> Cleaned my room for the first time in over a year. I'm a closeted clean freak that has lived as a depressed slob my whole life. Now that I finally have some motivation and energy I cleaned nonstop for over 3 hours. Got quite the workout. There's still a lot more to do and this is only the beginning. I'm going to try cleaning the entire apartment eventually and then try to keep it under wraps from then on. My room is 0.0001% as dirty as the hoarder hell my father has created in every single other room of the house, so I'm not sure how I'm going to pull this off. Perhaps I'll just stick to my room, the bathroom and the kitchen.
> 
> Now I'm gonna go do some jumping jacks until I collapse. Then I'm gonna lift weights until my arms fall off. Got remaining energy to kill.


Cleaning is the best workout


----------



## Kevin001

Walked for 30mins, pushups, burpees, dips, arnold presses, and db curls. Also got a little resistance band work in.


----------



## AllTheSame

Shot hoops (various teams one-on-one, two-on-two) with my kids and dad this afternoon.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did 1.3 miles on treadmill (instead of my usual 1), 2.5 miles on elliptical, bench press, curls, lat pulldowns. Started doing crunches today. Crunches suck. I hate crunches. But I need to do them.


----------



## firestar

Squats, calf raises, side-to-side lunges, push ups, backfists. 

My legs were sore today, which was a little surprising.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today i walked about 3 miles.

tonight I have done 10 sets of 15 bench dips. then after that, I did 5 x 10 push ups.

this is my return to exercises after 3 weeks of none. I really felt that harder than before when I took a break .


----------



## mardymoo

Walked 10,000 steps although that's counting my strides on the cross trainer which I was on for 30 minutes at the gym.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did 1.3 miles on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical, swam laps in pool and did crunches.


----------



## firestar

High knees, climbers, punches, burpees.


----------



## scooby

4 plate squat defeated. That was cool.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I did 8 x 10 body rows. and than after a some pushups. Really feeling it hard since returning after my 3 week break of no exercise at all. those numbers are deffo down on what they were before.


----------



## Hopesfall

did 10 pushups for a quick warmup and then walked a mile.


----------



## BAC

Just put a 50lb weight vest on, gonna see how long I can torture myself with this before giving in and taking it off. I actually bought it for the sake of doing some weighted pull ups and dips, but thought I'd see what benefits I can get from simply wearing it around the house.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did 1.3 miles on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical, bench press, curls, lat pulldowns and crunches.


----------



## firestar

Knee rolls, bridges, stretch and hold, reverse flutter kicks. I had some extra time so I also did a dynamic stretching routine. 

Originally I was going to skip the stretching day but my legs are still sore so I needed an easy day.


----------



## Hopesfall

this morning i did my usual pushups for a quick warmup and then walked for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I had a brisk walk of an hour about 3 miles.

tonight I did 3 sets of 30 situps


----------



## AllTheSame

@Ghostly Presence wow that had to have been scary. It's hard to tell how much to push yourself (but that was obviously too much). When I work out I see guys doing bootcamp workouts sometimes, all trained by this same woman, and she pushes them and they push themselves so hard I swear one of them is gonna pass out one of the days. It's 20-25 minutes of lunges with weights, burpees with pushups, jumping rope and then sprinting on an inclined treadmill, I mean as fast as you can possibly run for 30 seconds. Then on to the next station and repeat. She was in there with a guy yesterday and he just gave up halfway through, he literally said "*** this" and walked out lol. There is such a thing as going too hard...


----------



## AllTheSame

I did 1.5 miles on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical (increased the resistance again), swam ten laps in the pool, did crunches.


----------



## firestar

Squats, push ups with shoulder taps, walk outs with shoulder taps, backfists. 

Not bad. My legs are definitely feeling better.


----------



## Junimoon11

I've been taking this weekly weight lifting class and I am really enjoying it.


----------



## firestar

Crunches, sitting twists, flutter kicks, up and down planks.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

tonight I did bench dips.


----------



## Hopesfall

did some treadmill for 20 minutes or so


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of pushups, burpees, db curls, shrugs, arnold presses, and lat flys.


----------



## AllTheSame

1.5 miles on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical, bench press, curls, lat pulldowns, and crunches.


----------



## BAC

This is what I did last night: 4 minute plank, 90 seconds of rest, 3 minute plank, 60 seconds of rest, 2 minute plank, 60 seconds of rest, 1 minute plank. I then rested for at least 2-3 minutes (it may have been more) and did one final 3 minute plank. Planks are torture, but I love them. Tonight I might try some with my weighted vest on.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^ interesting routine with the plank. thats something i've really neglected . it's maybe something i'll try ( your routine). 

anyway tonight i have done 200, 100, 100, calf raises wearing a backpack full of bricks.


----------



## firestar

200 mountain climbers in sets of 20. Sort of boring but I'm sure it was good for my core.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today was an hour of walking. 3 miles.

tonight I have done 100 pushups


----------



## Aleida

I do so many squats when I'm drunk. That's part of my dancing style. I never dance around humans, don't worry.


----------



## Hopesfall

got to do treadmill for 15 minutes today.


----------



## naes

I tried to do shoulder presses with only 20 pounds but my wrists and shoulder ligaments and back started hurting really bad as usual so I quit before I caused myself to have another torn shoulder labrum or herniated disc or wrist tendinosis. I love my life. Oh did I mention I'm only 21? So much to look forward too...! -.-


----------



## firestar

Squats, double side kicks, jumping jacks, push ups, punches, scissor chops. 

Also vacuumed and did a whole bunch of ironing. I have a feeling my arms are going to be sore tomorrow


----------



## BAC

I had a chest workout planned for today and was really looking forward to it because my chest is a bit of a weak point for me. I was going to do an exact workout that I did last week that I really enjoyed, but by the end of the first set of the first exercise, I could just tell that my body did not have the energy for a productive workout. The second set, I barely got half of the repetitions that I got in the first. I ended up starting and stopping the workout twice in an effort to rectify what was going on. I even dropped the weight 5lbs in each arm, and still didn't have the energy or strength to deal with the weight. I'm really frustrated, as I was expecting to have made progress from the last time I did this workout, and instead just didn't have much of anything to give.. and that's with seriously trying my absolute best. I don't really know what's wrong with me today, but I'll probably just do a core workout instead. Hopefully whatever is holding me back today will be gone when I try the workout again tomorrow.

Edit: I think it could possibly be the fact that I have decided to start working on my chest twice a week, and I'm simply not used to that. My second chest workout of the week is definitely a lighter type of workout compared to the first, but it's possible that my chest is still hurting from having gone through a workout just two days ago. I may have to adjust my strategy a little.


----------



## BAC

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^ interesting routine with the plank. thats something i've really neglected . it's maybe something i'll try ( your routine).


I'd definitely say to go for it. Last summer I had been primarily doing planks as my focused core work, and I really liked the results that I got from doing them. I stopped doing them for a long time, but now I'm back to doing them, and I think they've helped to fix some small imbalances that I had. You really can't go wrong with planks so long as you're honest with your form throughout and don't let your lower back collapse inward while doing them.

The particular workout that I did was just based on me figuring out what my approximate maximum plank time was, shooting for around that time with my first set, and then working down minute by minute from that point. For me, I just kind of happened to guess the intervals pretty well, and each step of the way my core was on fire, and I was at failure (or may as well have been) at the end of each plank. My core felt fried for the rest of the night, into the next day.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@BAC. yes.. I will maybe give that a go. although I don't expect to do a 4 minute off the bat. I'll probably have to force myself to remember to add it in lol. 
how often. week should i do the routine?

maybe planks are neglected or underestimated because they aren't featuring any resistive repetitive loading Like doin pushups is... your virtually still like a statue....or maybe this is my .perception. lol

anyway tonight I did 110 full sit ups. 30,30,30,20.


----------



## Perspicacious

Exercise? Gee, give me a break..


----------



## StephCurry

This happened yesterday but it made me feel good for a little bit.

Played pick-up basketball from 3:30pm-9pm (obviously not non-stop, had to wait our turn). Played a lot of games of 4-on-4 and with some guys I hadn't seen since summer. I was getting hot in some games. There was one game where I didn't miss a single shot, just made it rain from downtown. Got a lot of compliments from the guys which made me feel good at the time... 'sniper', 'steph'.. one dude said 'I really can't leave you open, huh?' and another one just laughed and said 'you're killin me with these 3's man'. One of my basketball friends who was guarding me is a 6' 5" lanky mofo who said 'I'm guarding shooter'. Lol at 'shooter'. And when he switched with teammates on defence he told his teammates to go over the top of screens and not under screen when I was handling the rock. All these things made me feel happy and respected at the time and gave a mini-boost for my self-esteem. Nice to know years of working on my jumper and pulling up off the dribble has led to me exhibiting confidence in outdoor pick up games and earning the respect of the older guys.

Oh, and I made my 2nd _4-point play_ ever in a pick-up game (3-pointer And-1). That's when I started shooting JR Smith-like shots.


----------



## DorianYates

You take foul shots in pick-up games in the UK? In New York we don't even call fouls 95% of the time lol.


----------



## StephCurry

DorianYates said:


> You take foul shots in pick-up games in the UK? In New York we don't even call fouls 95% of the time lol.


We don't call fouls here - or at least, we rarely do. We play a pretty aggressive brand of basketball in London. I'm just calling it a 4 point play because I got fouled as I made the 3, lol. We don't take free throws and **** lmao

edit: also I can't watch that vid, it's blocked in the UK


----------



## BAC

KILOBRAVO said:


> @BAC. yes.. I will maybe give that a go. although I don't expect to do a 4 minute off the bat. I'll probably have to force myself to remember to add it in lol.
> how often. week should i do the routine?


It shouldn't be a problem if you can't do a four minute plank right away, as long as you just aim to hit somewhere close to your maximum. If two minutes is your max, maybe just go down by intervals of 30 seconds, and see how that goes. You could go 2:00, 1:30, 1:00, 0:30, rest awhile, and then take one last shot somewhere around your maximum (you likely won't make it if you pushed yourself hard enough in the previous sets).

I just started regularly incorporating planks somewhere around three or so weeks ago. Getting back into doing them after not having pushed myself with them for a long time, my entire body actually felt a good amount of strain besides my core getting worked. If you're new to doing planks, it may take you a little while to get past that before you find yourself able to simply focus on pushing your core as hard as you can. In my experience, it doesn't really take all that long to get to that level, though.

As far as how many days you should do them per week, I really think you can do them 5-6 days a week, if not even every day depending on how recovered you feel. I know there are a lot of differing opinions on how often you should work your abs, but we're talking about a postural muscle here. They are constantly engaged and worked throughout the day. The core muscles are not the same as a muscle group such as your biceps, which are more of a respond on command type of muscle in comparison to one that is constantly firing throughout the day. Planks especially hit the deeper abdominal muscles, such as the transverse abdominis, which responds well to being targeted often. Working your abs often also improves their level of resting tone. All in all it may be different from person to person and you should do what works best for you, but I do direct work on my core often, and I'm personally pleased with the results that I've gotten so far.

p.s. You may have known some of those details already, just wanted to clarify my approach lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Played tennis for an hour, 30 minutes of rallying and then we played one set. I lost, but I played well for my standards. My friend is just better but he's a former D-III college hockey player, so...

If/when I lose 20 pounds of fat, I'll be able to compete.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did 1.5 miles on treadmill, my time is getting better. I wasn't seeing any improvement at all for the last week and then today my time went way down. Also did 2.5 miles on elliptical, and bench press, curls, lat pulldowns.

I weighed myself after one week and the weight is coming off. When I get to my goal (176 pounds) I'll have to figure out how to maintain that weight while continuing to stay in shape and work out. Will have to adjust my diet I'm sure.


----------



## firestar

Push ups, wide grip push ups, close grip push ups, and punches. The program said to do five sets but I did seven because I had some extra time. Might regret it tomorrow


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@BAC. did the plank tonight. managed 2 mins... rest about 1 min. then 1:45... rest 1 min. then 1 min...rest about a min. did a final 1:30. .it was pretty challenging tbh. I had to concentrate on my breathing as I had a tendency to hold it while concentrating on the planks Lol.

also I got pins and needles in my legs at the last round.

I'll keep this up... because now I have a baseline I can improve on. its more challenging than It.looks.


----------



## vsaxena

Trap-bar squats, and unfortunately, I hurt myself slightly in the lower back during the first set. I also did Romanian deadlifts, weighted lunges, weighted hyperextensions, lots of ab work and, um, oh, leg extensions and curls.


----------



## BAC

@KILOBRAVO - Nice job, planks can definitely be challenging, but that is what makes them so effective. I think they're a bit of an underestimated exercise. Hopefully they can continue to be effective for you.


----------



## Yer Blues

15 mile mountain biking trail\route. Feel a little spacey right now.


----------



## firestar

Jumping jacks, high knees, burpees. Got my heart rate up a bit. Not bad, given that it is _freezing. _


----------



## KILOBRAVO

tonight i did planks again. 2.5 mins....rest....2 mins....rest....1.5 mins...rest.... 1 min. = 7 MINS. 45 seconds more then yesterday. 

after having a longer rest of about 10 mins , I did 100 pushups broken into sets.


----------



## Kevin001

Some ab work and ran on the treadmill for 25mins.


----------



## firestar

Ab exercises: Bicycle crunches, high crunches, side plank rotations, side bridges. Also, something called "hundreds" (like bicycle crunches, only your legs don't move; instead you move your arms up and down with your legs in the air) and another exercise called a "body saw" (a plank but you move slightly back and forth).



Ghostly Presence said:


> I did sit-ups, push-ups, jumping jacks and dumbbell exercises nonstop for 30 minutes. Probably a horrible idea to be pushing myself so hard when *I'm only consuming 300 calories a day.* In the past week my weight loss average has been 3 lbs a day though, so that feels nice. I want to do more even still...


This is dangerous. Please eat more before you hurt yourself.


----------



## andretti

5 mile run around my city today. havent been active lately and i actually got tired after that.


----------



## Rickets

25 minutes on the treadmill, squats, reverse leg prone curls and crunches.


----------



## Rickets

Ghostly Presence said:


> I did sit-ups, push-ups, jumping jacks and dumbbell exercises nonstop for 30 minutes. Probably a horrible idea to be pushing myself so hard when *I'm only consuming 300 calories a day*. In the past week my weight loss average has been 3 lbs a day though, so that feels nice. I want to do more even still...


Why so low on calories? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## KILOBRAVO

long walk. about 3 miles.

more plank progress. totaling 7:30 . 3 mins...rest...1:30.... rest....1:30.... final 1:30. really feel .it in my and, back and arms.


----------



## Kovu

Bench and squat


----------



## firestar

I was going to do the next day of my program but I looked at it and it looked tiring, so I ended up just marching for half an hour while watching TV instead. 

Better than nothing


----------



## AllTheSame

Did 1.5 miles on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical. Did bench press, curls, lat pulldowns (I increased the weight again) and crunches. I think I may go with a heavier weight on the bench press, and instead of doing six sets of sex, maybe do four sets of six. I've increased my muscle mass (I'm sure I've lost a little muscle too because you always do with weight loss but overall I've gained). I can pick up, move weight at work now that used to be a real struggle....it's no problem for me now. I just think heavier weight with less reps might move me up more, and faster. Still thinking about it, not sure if I'm gonna go that way or not.


----------



## Kevin321

I did a handful of exercise routines. starting small.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

did more.planks. then I did 7 sets of 15 bench dips


----------



## AllTheSame

Did 1.5 miles on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical, crunches.


----------



## firestar

Squats and push ups.


----------



## unemployment simulator

the usual biceps and back session.

might throw in some cardio in the form of walking a few miles later.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3 mile walk today. then tonight some planks. than after I did body rows


----------



## AllTheSame

Bench press (increased weight, with slightly fewer reps), lat pulldowns, curls, crunches. Did 1.5 miles on treadmill, 2.5 miles on elliptical. Cardio seems to be getting a little easier every day now.

My apartment complex is going to open the gym 24 hours a day soon. Yay!


----------



## firestar

Squats, plank walk-outs, push ups, calf raises, lunge step-ups. 

I had to work to get up to 3,000 steps today. So lazy :b


----------



## RobinTurnaround

I've been to a flea market and bought a pretty skirt and 4 DVDs. Also worked on my book a bit


----------



## firestar

Bicycle crunches, flutter kicks, scissor kicks, hundreds (hold legs in the air, raise arms up and down), reverse crunches, and sitting twists. 30 seconds each, two sets. Less than ten minutes total but _ouch_.


----------



## Rickets

Bench press, dumbbell press, crunches and vertical knee raises


----------



## KILOBRAVO

some more planks. than after that 3 sets of 30 sit ups.


----------



## firestar

Side leg raises. The challenge was to do 400 but I think I did 200 or 250. I switched sides every 50, so maybe 400 or 500 total.


----------



## P1e2

Walked a total of 40 to 50 mins and part of that included walking my dog 20 mins.


----------



## BAC

Dumbbell bench press, push up burnout, push ups using dumbbells for my grip, and then chest dips.


----------



## firestar

100 high knees followed by 20 climbers. Six sets.


----------



## AllTheSame

I haven't been to the gym in a few days because of my stupid knee. It's feeling much better today. I stopped using crutches this morning, and started pushing myself at work harder than I had to really, just to try to get a little workout. I think I might be able to go back to the gym tomorrow, depending on how it goes. Probably no running though....I'm concerned the impact on the treadmill may have contributed to my knee problems, that and wearing the boot on my foot. So, no boot tomorrow (yay!) plus low impact workout (elliptical, crunches and upper body) should mean I'll be OK. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BAC

Five one minute planks with a weighted vest, two two minute planks without the weight vest (I failed during the second one, but ended up finishing it out), and then two side planks on each side. In the past my ab workouts had been of the shorter variety, but I'm experimenting with longer sessions, mostly because of doing planks.


----------



## Kevin001

Went walking for 30mins. Did some db curls, pushups, shrugs, delt flys, and tricep dips.


----------



## Vlk

I cycled for an hour.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I did 4 x 1 min planks. then after I did bench dips in sets of 15 and 20 . think I did about 70 to 80 in total.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did 4 miles on elliptical, and increased resistance for a bit. I'm going to ditch the treadmill and stay on the elliptical from now on I think. I had absolutely no pain in my ankle or knee after my workout today.

It's becoming harder and harder to get my pulse up, and I'm burning more calories during my workouts than I ever have before. I just have to stay injury free. So far so good though.


----------



## firestar

Side leg raises, straight leg swings, fast kicks, and slow kicks.


----------



## teopap

I cycled 50 miles.


----------



## Hopesfall

i walked for 10 minutes and rowed for 5 minutes


----------



## firestar

I started a new program that's supposed to get me to do a pull-up. So I descended slowly from my pull up bar in a particular sequence. The idea is that if I do this program my muscles will slowly adapt and I'll be able to do a pull-up in two weeks. We'll see it if it works. 

I also spent the day cleaning. I'm going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Qolselanu

I assaulted a tennis wall.


----------



## firestar

Shadowboxing and push ups. My program is weird sometimes. 

I realized today that I left my Fitbit on while exercising (got a Charge secondhand from my mom after she injured her wrist). I usually take it off but I've noticed that underestimates my activity if I do that so I might start leaving it on when I exercise from now on.


----------



## flyingMint

Worked out about an hour, planks, push ups, leg raises, calf raises, squats, russian twists, and tricep workout. 
I'm finally starting to see results!! The pudginess around my stomach is slowly but surely coming off!


----------



## rockyraccoon

My usual Friday night regime: squats, seated leg curls, shrugs, leg press, lying leg curls, upright rows, standing calf raises, rear delts on the pec deck machine, seated calf raises, and bent over real delt laterals.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today i walked about three miles, and tonight i did planks. i should be doing more tho


----------



## firestar

Did the pullup program again. I lowered myself down from the bar. It was tough, especially since my muscles are still sore, but I pushed through.


----------



## Kevin001

Burpees, pushups, tricep dips, arnold presses, db curls, and shoulder shrugs.


----------



## Humesday

I ran six miles


----------



## Findedeux

Tried out ring work for the first time.

Did:
Top Position Holds
Ring Chin-Ups and Pull-Ups (Super Hard)
Dips
Dead Hang

Rings are hard as heck but I would love to improve my strength and look more like a gymnast


----------



## AllTheSame

Did four miles on elliptical, at pretty high resistance. Bench press, lat pulldowns, curls, crunches.

I'm pretty happy with how fast the weight is coming off. I'm used to this diet now and I feel like I could do it for a year (or the rest of my life lol if I had to) but I don't think it's going to take nearly that long. I'm getting closer to my target weight every week, every day really. I'm working now and my job requires a lot of lifting, and I'm still keeping the same cardio and weight training routine so far.


----------



## firestar

Day 3 of the pull-up program. Still don't feel any closer to real pull-up but I know my muscles need time to adapt.


----------



## BAC

Incline dumbbell bench press, chest crossovers, weighted dips, and then plyo push ups.


----------



## Humesday

bench, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, pullovers, dips, flyes, tricep pulldowns, pullbacks, bicep curls, military press


----------



## Rickets

Deadlifts, pull ups, shoulder shrugs, bicep curls.


----------



## Humesday

I ran four miles. 

This bupropion is giving me significantly more energy to exercise. It also makes the exercise high feel much better.


----------



## firestar

Flutter kicks, scissor kicks, raised leg hold, plank (5 sets). Also did some walking.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did four miles on elliptical and crunches. Yesterday was easy and today just kicked my butt, I will never understand why some days are so much easier than others.


----------



## Humesday

lunges, bench press, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, pull ups, pullbacks, back extensions, bicep curls, dips, crunches, military press


----------



## MamaDoe

Walked to the toilet, sat on the toilet (that's one squat, gotta get that bb girl) and walked back. 

Calories lost, about 3 and a 1/2.


----------



## MamaDoe

Humesday said:


> lunges, bench press, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, pull ups, pullbacks, back extensions, bicep curls, dips, crunches, military press


Legs, abs, chest, back and arms in one day. It's like you want to be paralysed in your bed for the next two days, overkill :laugh:


----------



## Humesday

MamaDoe said:


> Legs, abs, chest, back and arms in one day. It's like you want to be paralysed in your bed for the next two days, overkill :laugh:


lol That's nothing. My body is used to the abuse. I rarely even get all that sore anymore. It was actually a bit of a lazy day, since I didn't do any squats or cardio.

I would probably get better results if I scaled things back or had a split routine, but I can't seem to help myself.


----------



## MamaDoe

Humesday said:


> lol That's nothing. My body is used to the abuse. I rarely even get all that sore anymore. It was actually a bit of a lazy day, since I didn't do any squats or cardio.
> 
> I would probably get better results if I scaled things back or had a split routine, but I can't seem to help myself.


I could do with a dedicated gym partner. I stopped going for a month due to studying and being on vacation, my glutes and legs died, now it's back to square one. It sucks Q_Q


----------



## firestar

Jumping jacks, plank jacks, plank jump-ins.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did four miles on elliptical and crunches. Weight is continuing to come off...every other day I step on the scale and its a new low weight. I just gotta keep at it. Still doing 1500 calories a day, very low fat, low sugar, no junk food.


----------



## firestar

Day 4 of the pull-up program. My arms are definitely stronger now.


----------



## Kevin001

I walked to my local library. Some squats, db deadlifts, and calf raises.


----------



## AllTheSame

Got a workout at work. My gym was closed today. It was raining like crazy so I couldn't go run at the park, either. So I did pushups, situps, burpees and crunches in my apartment.

I'm so happy....I lost nine pounds in the last seven days. Goal weight is getting closer, I just can't give up.


----------



## InFlames

I will be leaving soon to bike 12 miles and weight train for 90 minutes. The rest of the day I've been seething and clenching my fists.


----------



## firestar

100 push-ups in sets of 20.


----------



## firestar

Another day of pull-up practice. I used a stool and let myself down slowly. The beginning was easy but I definitely felt the strain towards the end. 

Also walked about three miles.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did four miles on elliptical, increased resistance again at 60 second intervals. Bench press, curls, lat pulldowns, crunches.


----------



## Findedeux

Got a new personal record of 245 for the squat for 4 reps. 

I know a lot of guys go much higher but it's a significant improvement for me.

Also got 235 for deadlift.

Have decided to stop doing chest dips and instead just do tricep dips. The range of motion is too much for my shoulders to handle.


----------



## Findedeux

Have started working on the beginning progressions for the front lever.

I imagine it will probably be many months before I can do one but it's an awesome looking exercise.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday i walked 4 miles, then later i did 4 x 1 min planks, then did sit ups. got a good core burn.

today i walked 3 miles, and have done calf raises wearing a backpack full of bricks and i did 10 sets of 30 of those. 

my motivation to exerciser goes up and down and i've hardly been active the last couple weeks.


----------



## firestar

High knees, side-to-side chops, and squats (15 reps, 20 seconds each, 1 minute rest between each set).


----------



## unemployment simulator

according to google maps I walked 14 miles today. holy crap! I think that might be a new personal best!


----------



## AllTheSame

Did four miles on elliptical, and crunches.


----------



## Findedeux

Went to the gym and just did a gymnastics session.

It's amazing how weak weightlifters are in the core even though they can lift hundreds of pounds.

I did a hollow body hold with legs outstretched for about 20 seconds for 4 sets. Want to get up to 60 seconds.


----------



## firestar

Last day of my program to achieve one pull-up. Two days rest and then we'll see if I've built up enough strength. Scary!

I was definitely sore today, both arms and legs, so it looks like tomorrow will be a stretching day.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yesterday walked for an hour ... 4 miles. then later did calf raises. dya before taht I did bench dips.

tonight i'll do more planks, and then sit ups.


----------



## firestar

Core exercises: plank leg raises, plank arm raises, body saw, plank rotations, climbers, side plank knee taps, side star plank, side plank rotations, elbow plank. Eight reps each, four sets. 

My room is carpeted so I actually skinned my elbows exercising this morning


----------



## AllTheSame

Four miles on elliptical and crunches. I'm twenty pounds away from my goal weight now, which would put me at a normal BMI. My whole motivation for starting to eat healthier and working out was for the vacation that's 11 days away now. I never thought I'd lose this much weight before it though. It's nice to have set a goal for once, and actually see progress being made.


----------



## firestar

Didn't manage to do the pull-up (not that I really expected to) so I did more descending practice.


----------



## scooby

Took a couple days off lifting heavy, which is like the most I'd be willing to rest. I'm actually feeling good today, so back at it with heavy squats more volume, maybe some deadlift variations too.


----------



## Humesday

Sunday: I ran ten miles

Monday: lunges, bench press, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, pull ups, pullbacks, back extensions, bicep curls, dips, crunches, military press

Tuesday: 10 miles on elliptical

Wednesday: lunges, bench press, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, pull ups, pullbacks, back extensions, bicep curls, dips, crunches, military press

Thursday: break 

Today: ???????? My upper back and right trap aren't feeling so good, so I may take today off as well. That, or I'll ride the elliptical or exercise bike. OR: Maybe I'll go hiking. Hiking sounds like fun. Where shall I go .... hmmmm.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

an hour walk. tonight was 3 x 1 min planks. then 70 pushups


----------



## firestar

4 push ups + 10 squats. 4 times was one set and I did 5 sets with two minutes rest in-between.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, burpees, delt flys, db curls, shrugs, and tricep dips.


----------



## derpresion

sat on a pc chair one time


----------



## firestar

I used the Sworkit app for thirty minutes. I haven't used it in a while but I didn't really feel like exercising today so I wanted something boring and routine.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yestarday: hour walk. tricep dips ( 10 sets of 15) then 10 sets of 30 calf raises wearing extra weights.

today: hour of walking, 3 x 1 min planks. then 3 x 25 situps


----------



## damagedloser

I did the planch and leg raises while in that position. It exhaust a lot of muscles pretty quick! I've been learning to do gymnastic-esque things and I really enjoy it. I can hold a planch now and am working on doing things while planching. It's really interesting and a surprisingly effective workout.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did four miles on elliptical, bench press, curls, lat pulldowns, situps, crunches and leg lifts.


----------



## firestar

More descending practice. It was easier today but still difficult towards the end, so hopefully I'm pushing myself hard enough to strengthen my muscles.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today i did some dumbbell bicep reps , interspersed with body rows ( 5 sets of 10)


----------



## AllTheSame

Four miles on elliptical, situps, crunches, leg lifts.


----------



## firestar

"Skier" practice: Skiers, skier jumps, skier jacks, skier reverse lunges, skier jumping lunges. I just did all of the exercises as I normally would but I moved my arms more. I have no idea if that's what skiers do since I don't ski. 

This program is so weird sometimes :lol


----------



## P1e2

Walked my dog 20-25 mins this evening when it was a little cooler. Phew.


----------



## firestar

Descending practice. Still can't do a pull-up. I think maybe I've been focusing too much on the beginning of the descent and not enough at the end so I tried to go really slowly today and resist the urge to put my feet down at the end.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Been doing 1-2 hour exercises in the pool. Today is the 3rd day.

Eating healthier too, but I need to find a protein intake.


----------



## flyingMint

Planks, Leg Raises, Knee Crunches, Calf workout, Squats, Lunges, Push Ups, Curls, Tricep Curls, Russian Twists


----------



## firestar

40 high knees followed by 10 climbers; 8 sets total, with 2 minutes rest after every second set.


----------



## Kevin001

Planks (variety), weighted side bends, and heel touches.


----------



## firestar

Core exercises today: sit ups, flutter kicks, crunch holds, sitting twists, raised leg holds. 

Used my dumbbells to hold my legs down for the sit ups :lol


----------



## firestar

More descending practice. I still can't do a pull-up but my arms are definitely feeling it so I think I'm getting stronger. I probably need some time to heal, though. Don't want to push it too hard.


----------



## Hopesfall

did some walking on my treadmill today for a few minutes. toughest part of tonight is sticking to my vegetable diet this week.


----------



## Humesday

Wednesday: squats, lunges, leg curls, leg extensions, bench, flyes, shoulder press, lat pulldowns, lat pullbacks, dips, bicep curls

Today: 10 miles on elliptical 


Hopefully now that I'm off this poison (anti-depressant), I'll go back to exercising daily. They're lazy pills. They make exercise miserable. I ain't having none of that anymore. Regular exercise and maintaining a healthy body weight are essential to my happiness. Paxil and zoloft made me miserable by causing me to gain weight and making exercise miserable. Poison!


----------



## firestar

Program said to do 400 squats but I could only manage 300 in half an hour so that's what I did. Not really interested in stressing out my body too much since my arms were sore as heck today. I had no idea there were so many muscles around your elbows.


----------



## BAC

I haven't done a genuine workout in over two weeks due to a minor health reason. I guess it's good to get some rest and to sort of reset my mind, but I'm really itching to get going again. 

Even though it wasn't a full workout, I managed to hold a plank for seven minutes last night. I was pleasantly surprised, though I think I probably could have pushed it to eight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

BAC said:


> I haven't done a genuine workout in over two weeks due to a minor health reason. I guess it's good to get some rest and to sort of reset my mind, but I'm really itching to get going again.
> 
> Even though it wasn't a full workout, I managed to hold a plank for seven minutes last night. I was pleasantly surprised, though I think I probably could have pushed it to eight.


wow 7 mins is a looonng time. I was preferring to do several 1 minute bits.

like you i haven't done any excersising in a few weeks, apart from still the regular walking. motivation is beginning to be a problem for me with the exercise.


----------



## tigerstrp1

Hi everyone.

I've found that exercise helps relieve a great deal of my self-esteem issues (its hard being a short pale redhead). Always been a runner, but recently started working with weights. 

Yesterday was leg day and...yes, I'm sore. lol


----------



## BAC

KILOBRAVO said:


> wow 7 mins is a looonng time. I was preferring to do several 1 minute bits.
> 
> like you i haven't done any excersising in a few weeks, apart from still the regular walking. motivation is beginning to be a problem for me with the exercise.


Typically I don't hold them for that long. One minute planks can definitely be alright if you do multiple sets, as long as it's challenging for you to do that one minute multiple times.

Motivation has been a problem for me in the past as well, though I don't think I've had a problem with that since December. In all honesty, I have a bit of a crush that's helping me to stay determined and motivated :wink2:


----------



## firestar

Just light stretching today. But I'm going to try descending practice tomorrow since my arms were feeling better today.


----------



## firestar

More descending practice, as promised  

I still can't do a pull-up. Not sure if I'm getting much stronger but I'm also not going to quit. I'm going to see it through.


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: I ran four miles

today: incline bench, squats, leg extensions, flyes, bicep curls, dips, tricep extensions, leg raises, and 35 minutes on elliptical


----------



## BeHereNow

Sweeping and mopping the floors at work haha. Tomorrow I have off and hope to plant my basil and parsley and lift my weights. Also trying to get out in nature as much as possible...deep in the forest everything is just so peaceful.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, burpees, db curls, Arnold presses, and shoulder shrugs.


----------



## slyfox

38 minutes walking. About half in physical therapy on a treadmill and half with my dad. Also used a leg press machine and some sort of back press machine.


----------



## firestar

Push ups, thigh taps, shoulder taps, punches. 

I'm not a violent person, but there's something oddly satisfying about punching the air


----------



## Rickets

Deadlifts, shrugs. pull ups, bicep curls and crunches.


----------



## BAC

I did my first real workout in quite awhile two days ago, and focused on my chest. I did heavy dumbbell bench presses, a couple drop sets of the dumbbell bench presses with lighter weight, four sets of push ups using dumbbells for my grip, and then finished off with some body weight dips. I've been fairly sore the last two days, and I feel like I had a really productive workout. I feel stronger than I did several weeks ago. Hopefully I'll get back to working out with regularity sometime soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Just ran on the treadmill for 25mins. I might lift my dumbbells later.


----------



## firestar

Squats, calf raises, push ups, lunges, punches.


----------



## firestar

Descending practice. I basically just dropped to the ground during the last set. My arms are so weak but I'll never improve if I don't keep at it.


----------



## firestar

10 jumping jacks followed by 6 plank jacks. 5 times was one set and I did seven sets.


----------



## firestar

Core exercises: sit up punches, sitting punches, flutter kicks, scissor kicks, raised leg hold.


----------



## unemployment simulator

walked 16 miles yesterday, done about 6 so far today, plus weight training both days, my numbers are up on my lifts too.


----------



## firestar

Descending practice. Still no pull-up but I think I'm getting stronger.


----------



## AllTheSame

I have absolutely killed myself during the last week while on vacation. I'm sore. Today I dragged luggage, and helped my kids drag luggage, down flights of stairs while disembarking the Liberty Of The Seas cruise ship we were on. Ffs, ffs, ffs. (the lines to the elevators were too long). We got a workout.

When we didn't have excursions (and sometimes even when we did), we worked out in the gym.


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of squats, db deadlifts, calf raises, bridges, and lunges.


----------



## BAC

Heavy incline dumbbell presses for 25 reps which I managed to complete in 7 sets (my reps per set started off as 5, 5, 3, 3, 2 before I slightly decreased the weight to slightly get my reps up again to finish out the exercise), 2 drop sets of incline dumbbell presses at a lighter weight working in the 8-12 rep range, 3 sets of push ups using dumbbells for my grip, and then I finished off with 3 sets of body weight dips.


----------



## AllTheSame

I've been bad > I went off my diet while on vacation last week. I did work out with my sister and brother-in-law almost every day though. I somehow actually lost weight (one pound) while on vacation lmao...somehow. No idea how. I need to start working out again tomorrow.


----------



## zubie

I have decided i think I am going to try to do a daily walk with my kids now they are out of school for the summer around the neighborhood. We are just about to go. I think the sunshine and outside exposure are a good pattern to start for better habits. 
It's all about the small things I think and building healthy habits. Anyone else walking today?


----------



## slyfox

Only 10 minutes of walking. Also did a half hour of lawn mowing


----------



## CWe

Mowed some grass.... all the exercise i need


----------



## firestar

Endurance training: wall sit, plank, elbow plank, raised leg hold, v-sit, superman. 30 seconds each, seven sets.


----------



## firestar

Side leg raises: 300 each side.


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: I ran six miles

today: I ran four miles


I've strained my upper back muscles doing lunges ffs, so I probably won't be lifting weights for maybe another week.


----------



## Humesday

I ran six miles


----------



## AFoundLady

I ran probably around 2.5km today. Feels really good. I love the way running makes me feel alive. Definitely clears my mind and I feel great.


----------



## firestar

Descending practice. It's definitely getting easier.


----------



## Humesday

10 miles on elliptical


----------



## Rickets

Squats, prone curls and 70 minutes on the treadmill. 7.84km and 607 calories burned. I'm getting more comments that I shouldn't lose more weight which makes me want to do even more.


----------



## Humesday

walked four miles


----------



## firestar

Squats, dragon push-ups, squat step-ups, planks, one-arm planks, tricep extensions, lunges, raised leg push-ups, side lunges. Not a bad workout.


----------



## wendigoRED

Ran 1.5 miles, walked around town for two hours (to better my nerves), and I'm about to stretch.


----------



## JH1983

Tons of walking at work
Bike ride to the gym
Paused bench press worked up to 330x3,then a few lighter back off sets of 3
5 count paused squats (very hard) worked up to 340x3, then several back off sets of 3
Floor press worked up to 245x7, then several back off sets of 5
Bike ride home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rickets

Bench Press, overhead press, side raises, face pulls and 30 minutes on treadmill for 307 cals burned.


----------



## anxietybones

30 mins on stair climber.
2 miles walking on treadmill. 10 pound curls with dumbells. And 20 body weight squats. Some light stretching.


----------



## Humesday

ran four miles


----------



## firestar

Plank, side plank, elbow plank, raised leg plank. I tried to do each exercise consecutively for a minute but I had to take an occasional break because it was tough.


----------



## Ghostly Presence

I've been doing shadow boxing/kick boxing for an hour each day. I walk around the entire time I do it. It is the best workout method I've come across for me personally. My entire body is sore all the way from my feet to my hands. Convenient for a shut-in like me.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

firestar said:


> Plank, side plank, elbow plank, raised leg plank. I tried to do each exercise consecutively for a minute but I had to take an occasional break because it was tough.


wow . you sound like you're still really motivated. I have done virtually nothing the past while due to getting sidetracked and being unmotivated. I also haven't been posting anything in this sub forum... but you're still here battling away 

I am now sure i have lost a good deal of all the toning i had built up  although yesterday I weighed myself and i haven't gained any fat anywhere.

tonight i have done 8 x 15 bench dips( the end painful lol) and then after that , i have done 3 x 30 situps. ( also not easy toward the end)

i'm going to try and get back into a routine again, even if its only 30-45 minutes a day.


----------



## BAC

KILOBRAVO said:


> even if its only 30-45 minutes a day.


That's honestly really all that you need.


----------



## BAC

Yesterday:

Seated dumbbell shoulder presses with super sets of the same exercise done with around 50% of the weight, heavy side laterals, shoulder "figure eights" done with a single dumbbell (all you do is hold the dumbbell extended out in front of you with both arms and move the weight in the pattern of the number eight laying on it's side), and then I finished up with an exercise where you stand in an open doorway with your arms down towards your sides and then push your arms out against the door frame as hard as you can for around a minute or so.

For some reason, the strength of my shoulders seems pretty decent when moving weight out to the side or to the front and behind, and yet they seem pretty weak for pushing weight up over my head. I'm really not sure why that's the case. I really struggled with the dumbbell shoulder presses at the start, though I still definitely got something out of the exercise, especially after decreasing the weight a bit.


----------



## firestar

KILOBRAVO said:


> wow . you sound like you're still really motivated. I have done virtually nothing the past while due to getting sidetracked and being unmotivated. I also haven't been posting anything in this sub forum... but you're still here battling away
> 
> I am now sure i have lost a good deal of all the toning i had built up  although yesterday I weighed myself and i haven't gained any fat anywhere.
> 
> tonight i have done 8 x 15 bench dips( the end painful lol) and then after that , i have done 3 x 30 situps. ( also not easy toward the end)
> 
> i'm going to try and get back into a routine again, even if its only 30-45 minutes a day.


Haha, not so much motivation as just preferring a routine  Believe me, some days (okay, _most _days) I don't want to get up and exercise at all. I do it in the morning just so I can get it over with and enjoy some coffee.

Today I did descending practice. I was dropping by the end but I felt okay until the last two sets, which is an improvement.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I walked. It was nice though, because the sweat dripped from the back of my neck and my forehead and I wanted more. Yep.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

BAC said:


> That's honestly really all that you need.


that encourages me...

that's all I was doing before however it was probably about60 minutes.... not including the 12 miles walking a week


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Shadowboxing/kickboxing for an hour again. I'm very pleased that this is developing into a habit. It feels like I have no control over whether I exercise or not so the fact that my body is enjoying this and always wants to do more and is making it into a routine automatically is really the best case scenario.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3 mile walk.

tonight i've done knee push ups for warm up. then i did 90 push ups. ... wasn't easy towards the end. i'll have to ease back into this


----------



## firestar

High knees, punches, plank+jab+cross. Got my heart pumping, which was nice.


----------



## Humesday

bench, squats, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, lat pulldowns, shoulder press, lat pullbacks, bicep curls, dips, flyes, pullovers, and 35 minutes on elliptical


----------



## NO FRIEND

Jog for 30 min. That is the exercise I did today


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran 5.5 miles. I actually decided to stop early because I was showing signs of dehydration. It was very humid outside even though it was only 75F. It took a lot out of me on top of the work I did around the house.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, tricep dips, arnold presses, db curls, shrugs, and lat flys.


----------



## BAC

I more or less did the same chest workout that I've done the last couple of times that I've focused in on my chest. I did five sets of heavy dumbbell bench presses (6 reps, 5 reps, 5 reps, 4 reps, 3 reps), two drop sets of dumbbell chest presses in my typical 8-12 rep range, three sets of chest dips with my body weight, and then four sets of push ups using dumbbells for my grip. 

I'm really encouraged with the progress that I shown on the heavy dumbbell bench presses. Last week I wasn't able to finish through my sets without having to lower the weight by 5lbs in each hand, but this week I was able to push all the way through with my starting weight. I felt noticeably stronger.


----------



## Humesday

ran four miles


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3 mile walk today. 

more sit ups and pushups tonight.


----------



## Humesday

I ran six miles


----------



## Humesday

bench, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, pullups, rows, lat pullbacks, flyes, cybex eagle crunches, leg raises, dips, pullovers, bicep curls, military press


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3 mile walk.

tonight 120 situps. 100 pushups. .. I dont think it'll take long for all the toning to come back.,


----------



## firestar

Squats, push ups, shoulder taps, plank rotations, plank arm raises.


----------



## EmyMax

I ran 2 miles, did a few push-ups in the morning and then, after dinner, I made a long walk.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

tonight was 150 bench dips.


----------



## firestar

Descending practice. 

Also got lost on my way to class so ended up getting half an hour of walking in by accident


----------



## Kevin001

Just went walking for 30 mins. I might lift a little later before work.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

3 mile walk.

120 situps. and then 90 pushups.


----------



## firestar

Crunches, leg raises, Russian twists, heel taps, "hundreds" (legs up in the air, lift arms up and down), and bicycle crunches.


----------



## hyacinth girl

Ran 5k


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Congrats

Pushups, tricep dips, db curls, delt flys, and arnold presses.


----------



## unemployment simulator

back and biceps session + 12.5 mile walk along the coast.


----------



## firestar

Half jacks, high knees, plank leg raises, climbers, plank jacks.


----------



## Rickets

Brisk walked 7km on treadmill.


----------



## Humesday

ran 7.5 miles


----------



## firestar

More descending practice. I swear I'm getting stronger but still can't manage a pull-up.


----------



## mattingly94

I walked 5 miles did 800 sit ups and 640 push ups. I try to do this at least 5-6 times a week because it helps alot with anxiety and depression. Once I get in a routine I tend to stick to it. Now I just need to work on my social life  Thats a little harder


----------



## Humesday

bench, squat, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, rows, pullups, flyes, shoulder press, cybex crunches, dips, bicep curls, pullbacks, and 37 min on elliptical


----------



## KILOBRAVO

4 miles walk.

150 bench dips

90 situps


----------



## firestar

Lunges, jumping lunges, side lunges, push-ups, thigh taps, 10-count plank, squats, 10-count squat hold, jumping squats. I was tired so I only did three sets.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Abs and cardio.


----------



## StephCurry

Played pick-up basketball


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

KILOBRAVO said:


> 4 miles walk.
> 
> 150 bench dips
> 
> 90 situps


90 ? I usually can do only 50. I'm quite jealous.


----------



## sajs

I laughed at the idea of excercise.


----------



## Humesday

40 min elliptical


----------



## Rains

Walked 8.7 kilometers.


----------



## BAC

I just finished up with a workout focused mainly on my biceps. I haven't focused on them in quite a long time as I actually think they're kind of decently filled out for my size, but I thought I'd give them some attention today. 

I started out doing three sets of alternating dumbbell curls. Alongside with this exercise I was planning on doing a drop set immediately following each set, but after doing it even just once it burned me out and I decided to leave it off so that I could get the most out of the main exercise. I'm not sure if this was due to having not subjected my biceps to this kind of focus for awhile or what, but I wasn't too worried about it. Following the dumbbell curls, I did three sets of chin ups. Following each set of the chin ups I did a "negative" hold while contracted near the top of a chin up, and held it for as long as I could. This really took a toll on how many chin ups I ended up being able to do, but it felt good. Next I did three sets of underhand inverted rows, though I honestly feel like it wasn't hitting my arms much. I probably should have done a different exercise instead, but I kind of wanted to work my back in conjunction with my biceps a little. To finish up, I did three sets of tubing curls in a burnout kind of style.


----------



## Findedeux

How many reps/sets of laughing?



sajs said:


> I laughed at the idea of excercise.


----------



## sajs

Findedeux said:


> How many reps/sets of laughing?


One set of 30 minutes, my facial muscles are really toned now.


----------



## firestar

Descending practice. I swear when I finally do a pull-up, I'm going to get someone to take a picture because this is taking forever.


----------



## Humesday

bench, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, military press, pull ups, rows, flyes, bicep curls, dips, cybex crunches, pullovers, tricep extensions, and 35 min on elliptical


----------



## firestar

Yesterday my brother suggested that the reason I haven't done a pull-up yet might be because I've been descending, rather than trying to pull myself up. So I worked on that today. I couldn't pull myself up, but I tried for five sets: 6 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, 8 reps, 12 reps.


----------



## BAC

firestar said:


> Yesterday my brother suggested that the reason I haven't done a pull-up yet might be because I've been descending, rather than trying to pull myself up. So I worked on that today. I couldn't pull myself up, but I tried for five sets: 6 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, 8 reps, 12 reps.


Do you feel like any specific part of you is holding you back from being able to do one, or is that too difficult for you to pinpoint? If you're lacking the strength to body weight ratio to do one, you may have to focus in on parts of the body to improve their individual strength. Descending practice may help a bit in it's own way, but I'm not sure if it would build your strength enough by itself.

Have you ever tried doing assisted pull-ups? If you can buy a simple resistance band and use that to unweight yourself a bit, you may be able to accomplish some that way, which would build your strength throughout the pulling motion.

You probably don't really need my advice on technique or anything, but I'll throw my two cents in anyway just in case it actually does help. If you can, use a neutral grip (palms facing each other) as that tends to be easiest for your body to pull through because it recruits the most help from the arms. If you don't have the necessary equipment to achieve that, an underhand grip would be the next best thing. While doing an underhand pull up may not be what you're looking to do, if you can manage to do those first and practice with them they will definitely give you the ability to do a standard pull up. As far as executing the movement goes, it may help to sort of imagine that you're pulling your elbows down rather than just focusing on pulling your body up. It may seem sort of like a weird thing to do, but when hanging from the bar it is actually something that has helped me. Another small thing that I've heard is to look upwards as you attempt to pull yourself up, as this somehow helps to keep your form correct.


----------



## firestar

BAC said:


> Do you feel like any specific part of you is holding you back from being able to do one, or is that too difficult for you to pinpoint? If you're lacking the strength to body weight ratio to do one, you may have to focus in on parts of the body to improve their individual strength. Descending practice may help a bit in it's own way, but I'm not sure if it would build your strength enough by itself.
> 
> Have you ever tried doing assisted pull-ups? If you can buy a simple resistance band and use that to unweight yourself a bit, you may be able to accomplish some that way, which would build your strength through the pulling motion.


I think it's my arms. I've been using this program: http://www.50pullups.com/

It's mostly strengthened my back but I don't think it's done much for my arms. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into it. That might be easier than just trying to pull myself up all the time


----------



## BAC

I tried doing a chest workout today and fell flat on my face. I haven't been eating well the last couple of days, and today I attempted the workout at around two in the afternoon on an empty stomach. I hadn't really eaten anything at all. I'm extremely frustrated with both the fact that I'm not taking care of my nutrition _nearly_ like I need to and the fact that I couldn't push through my exercise no matter how hard that I tried. I feel extremely frustrated, even though I know that this is just a little bit of a set back. I'll just give things another shot tomorrow.


----------



## AllTheSame

I walked about 8,000 steps (so far) today. I need to get back in my workout routine but I'm giving myself some time off because of my new job. I have a lot of stress related to that, though it's going really well...it's just very stressful trying to get up and running at a new job. And this really feels more like a career to me. I don't want to push myself to try and do to much. But I need to get back to it, soon.


----------



## firestar

Push ups, shoulder taps, climber taps, side-to-side chops, punches, up-and-down planks. 

I feel like all I'm exercising is my arms but since I'm lacking upper body strength, maybe that's not a bad thing.


----------



## noydb

Super intense dog walk. (The intense part was convincing her to move while she stopped to sniff every single thing we walked past).


----------



## Humesday

day before yesterday: weight lifting exercises and elliptical 
yesterday: elliptical


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ActuallyBrittany said:


> 90 ? I usually can do only 50. I'm quite jealous.


yes but in 3 sets of 30.

i have done 120 ( 4 x 30) in the past.

again the last 2 weeks my motivation has been bad and i've done virtually nothing apart from walking a lot.


----------



## Humesday

weightlifting exercises


----------



## RockmanJL9981

i joined a gym with my dad and go with him everyday. although i wouldnt go if he wasnt there so i need to figure out some personal motivation


----------



## firestar

I did pull-up practice. I got about halfway up so hopefully the change from descending practice is starting to work.


----------



## unemployment simulator

chest and triceps, will throw in some walking later possibly 10 miles?
yesterday I did some chin ups in my back and biceps session, first time I have done these in a set managed around 10-13.


----------



## BAC

I did a shoulder focused workout, and it went pretty well. I'll be surprised if I'm not a little sore tomorrow. Anyway, I did 3x8-12 of seated dumbbell shoulder presses, 3 drop sets of the dumbbell shoulder presses, 3x12 of heavy "cheat" side laterals which are done one arm at a time, and then I finished up my shoulder work with 3x10-12 of normal side laterals. After resting for a bit, I did a three minute plank, which definitely burned because of the work that came prior.


----------



## millenniumman75

6.2 mile run.....but that was after being outside and mowing my lawn for 45 minutes in 80F weather.....I had sweat a lot and didn't have enough fluids afterwards.....I felt it with my run tonight. I had a whole bottle of PowerAde, a half-liter of sparkling water, and I am still thirsty.


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: weightlifting exercises
day before yesterday: elliptical


----------



## BAC

I had been planning on doing a leg workout today, but seeing as I'm barely awake I'll probably have to put it off until tomorrow.


----------



## Andre

Humesday said:


> yesterday: weightlifting exercises
> day before yesterday: elliptical


Good job, man.

I just finished some weightlifting exercises. What do you do?

I did 60 push ups, about 35 shoulder presses, about 25 squats, and at least 25 reps each arm of bicep curls, and 10 each arm at a lesser weight.


----------



## Hopesfall

i ate 6 donuts today so i knew i had to work some of that off. did some walking around my block. boom.


----------



## firestar

Jumping jacks.


----------



## Humesday

Rufus said:


> Good job, man.
> 
> I just finished some weightlifting exercises. What do you do?
> 
> I did 60 push ups, about 35 shoulder presses, about 25 squats, and at least 25 reps each arm of bicep curls, and 10 each arm at a lesser weight.


Good job to you, as well.

I did the following:

bench, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, military press, pull ups, rows, flyes, bicep curls, dips, cybex crunches, pullovers, tricep extensions, let raises


----------



## BAC

I actually did end up doing a bit of a short leg workout, though I mainly focused on quads. I did 3x8-10 forward and backward crouching lunges (2 forward, 2 backward for a single rep) and then 3x12 dumbbell squats.


----------



## Findedeux

Was able to do x8 front lever tucks in a row.

That was on top of the regular workout.


----------



## Findedeux

Well, if you live in a bakery then six isn't so bad :grin2:



Hopesfall said:


> i ate 6 donuts today so i knew i had to work some of that off. did some walking around my block. boom.


----------



## firestar

More attempts at a pull-up. I don't care if it takes a year, I swear I'm not going to give up.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, db curls, arnold presses, shrugs, lat flys, and tricep dips.


----------



## railcar82594

Did some tennis swings inside the room. Lame, but I have no friends to play with. And I look wierd and a loser on a public court by myself. Only ok exercise if I also sidestep along with swinging if I overcome the laziness. The good thing for exercise is that's it's far heavier as a graphite/kevlar 1983 design (reissued since 2014 by wilson) than most modern racquets today. So it does give the arm a workout. The problem is accidentally hitting something in the room. 
Did 2 and a half overarm pullups. Can't do much being overweight.


----------



## unemployment simulator

back and biceps session at home. pretty good workout,hitting personal bests. didn't do any walking today. just felt like having some peace and quiet at home since the noisy neighbour wasn't around.


----------



## firestar

Pull-up practice. I tried out different grips but still no success.


----------



## BAC

I decided to try out a traditional flat barbell bench press today. I workout at home, but I've accumulated enough equipment over the years to get it done. I went on the heavier side of things again and did sets of 5, 5, 5, 4, 3, 3. It felt good overall, but as I'm not used to benching with a barbell my form did end up getting a little sloppy as I fatigued and I felt a slight pull in my right shoulder. I'm not too worried, but it did stick with me for the rest of the workout. Typically I'm good about keeping my shoulders healthy. Anyway, I then took twenty pounds off the bar and did two drop sets. To finish off, I did three sets of body weight chest dips.


----------



## BAC

firestar said:


> Pull-up practice. I tried out different grips but still no success.


Before you had said that you could achieve about half of a pull-up, right? If that's the case, it might be the strength in your upper back muscles that is holding you back from finishing the movement. You could try doing knees bent inverted rows to work on that area, though if you exercise at home and don't have much equipment you may have to be a little adventurous in how you go about it. A broom handle and two similar sized chairs or other level surfaces would do the trick as long as it's all reasonably sturdy enough. Or, you could buy a resistance band, hook it around your pull up bar (assuming that you're using one), and do some "face pulls". You could also try doing some "thumbs up push ups". Since I would probably completely butcher an explanation on how to do them, I'll just copy a description of the exercise: "Lie on your stomach with your toes on the ground and your arms placed out to your sides at approximately shoulder level. Your hands should be formed into fists, your thumbs pointing straight to the ceiling, and positioned close enough to your shoulders so that your elbows have a slight bend in them. From here, you simply power yourself up to elevate your entire chest from the ground by pushing through your scapular muscles and outer chest. Slowly lower yourself back to the ground and repeat for the prescribed number of reps. This is a very difficult exercise and one that will certainly expose any rhomboid weaknesses if they exist". Basically the position of your arms and your head will form a "W". To do a rep, you push your fists into the floor and extend your body up, taking your elbows off the floor and straightening your arms while maintaining the "W" type of position with your hands. Not sure if those would be tough to do or not, but I've done them in the past and liked them, plus they're an equipment free option.

Anyway, those were just some really random thoughts that came to mind. I could be totally wrong in my guess for all I know.


----------



## BAC

I had the day off from work, so it was nice to do some exercise without feeling so tired beforehand.

Bicep supination curls x3 sets with a single drop set following the final set, chin ups x 3, isometric chin up holds x 3, underhand grip inverted rows x4, and then bicep tubing curls x3 to finish the workout with a burnout.


----------



## Findedeux

Skin the Cat/German Hang as a first step towards the back lever.


----------



## firestar

BAC said:


> Before you had said that you could achieve about half of a pull-up, right? If that's the case, it might be the strength in your upper back muscles that is holding you back from finishing the movement. You could try doing knees bent inverted rows to work on that area, though if you exercise at home and don't have much equipment you may have to be a little adventurous in how you go about it. A broom handle and two similar sized chairs or other level surfaces would do the trick as long as it's all reasonably sturdy enough. Or, you could buy a resistance band, hook it around your pull up bar (assuming that you're using one), and do some "face pulls". You could also try doing some "thumbs up push ups". Since I would probably completely butcher an explanation on how to do them, I'll just copy a description of the exercise: "Lie on your stomach with your toes on the ground and your arms placed out to your sides at approximately shoulder level. Your hands should be formed into fists, your thumbs pointing straight to the ceiling, and positioned close enough to your shoulders so that your elbows have a slight bend in them. From here, you simply power yourself up to elevate your entire chest from the ground by pushing through your scapular muscles and outer chest. Slowly lower yourself back to the ground and repeat for the prescribed number of reps. This is a very difficult exercise and one that will certainly expose any rhomboid weaknesses if they exist". Basically the position of your arms and your head will form a "W". To do a rep, you push your fists into the floor and extend your body up, taking your elbows off the floor and straightening your arms while maintaining the "W" type of position with your hands. Not sure if those would be tough to do or not, but I've done them in the past and liked them, plus they're an equipment free option.
> 
> Anyway, those were just some really random thoughts that came to mind. I could be totally wrong in my guess for all I know.


Thanks. I don't have the time to try these suggestions out right now but I'll look into them the next time I get a chance.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

play

It was awesome.


----------



## Rains

Walked 14.39 km. That's the most I've ever walked in one day in at least years.


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of pushups, db curls, shrugs, tricep dips, and db chest presses.


----------



## firestar

The program said to bounce but my sister was sleeping so I did squats instead. A lot of them.


----------



## BAC

Ab focused workout: 

Four sets of V-up Russian twists using a weight plate, with thirty second planks in between sets for "rest". After the v-up twists, I did four sets of reverse crunches with a twist (literally) once again with thirty second planks in between sets for rest. I then finished the workout with two two minute planks.


----------



## Findedeux

Side planks are great for the obliques.

Regular planks are a little too easy but I could see them being useful for rest.



BAC said:


> Ab focused workout:
> 
> Four sets of V-up Russian twists using a weight plate, with thirty second planks in between sets for "rest". After the v-up twists, I did four sets of reverse crunches with a twist (literally) once again with thirty second planks in between sets for rest. I then finished the workout with two two minute planks.


----------



## BAC

Findedeux said:


> Side planks are great for the obliques.
> 
> Regular planks are a little too easy but I could see them being useful for rest.


I haven't done side planks in awhile, but I agree, they cause a pretty good burn in the obliques.

Regular planks can be easy if you're not holding them for very long, but they can be brutal if you hold them long enough. If I've already done things in my workout to fatigue my core, even holding one for three minutes provides a challenge. The two minute planks that I did at the end of my last ab workout were definitely challenging.

I had actually gotten away from doing planks for quite awhile until I started doing them again sometime back in May, and I'm really glad that I convinced myself to start incorporating them again. They've really helped to balance out my core, and visually they've helped to pull my abs in and flatten my stomach. I know that there are people out there that won't do planks and believe them to be overrated, but I highly disagree with them, especially considering that the plank can be modified to provide different levels of challenge. All in all there is a large amount of people that only place focus on the "six pack" muscles when they decide to work on their core, and this is a mistake in regards to improving the overall function of the core as well as how it looks.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

I finished a run today!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

forcing myself to half get a routine back the past weeks. Consisting of bench dips, knee pushups and full push ups and situps.


----------



## BAC

Started to do a chest workout and had to give up. This is now becoming a regular theme with my chest workouts, and it's extremely frustrating. Grant it that I'm fairly sick and feel like I have little energy, but I'm still extremely disappointed. Going into the workout I decided to lower the weight of my dumbbells because of knowing that I wouldn't have my regular strength and endurance, but even then I barely made it through my three sets, and my reps were lower than I wanted them to be. I started using that weight back around January, and yet I couldn't really effectively make use of it half a year later. I know it's probably in part because I'm not 100%, but that still disgusts me. I ended up dropping the weight even lower than that, but gave up during the first set mostly because of fatigue, and also because mentally I just wanted to give up.

I'm probably going to do a different chest workout in a bit. Hopefully that goes better for me. I want to at least get _something_ out of my chest workout today.

Edit: I ended up doing four sets of chest dips and then eight sets of two different resistance band chest exercises. I would have included some plyo push ups in there somewhere, but it just wasn't going to work out with how I'm feeling. It was a really easy workout and while I'm not sure that I got a lot out of it, it beats giving in and getting nothing done I suppose. All in all I shouldn't be too disappointed in myself. Being sick along with a decent amount of meds in my system tiring me out isn't really the greatest recipe for an amazing workout.


----------



## Liz871

Boxing! I love UFC gym


----------



## firestar

More pull-up practice.


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: ran six miles
today: the usual weight lifting exercises


----------



## Findedeux

If you want a great core exercise I would recommend the "Hollow Body Hold".

It's a basic gymnastic exercise that really blows planks out of the water.



BAC said:


> I haven't done side planks in awhile, but I agree, they cause a pretty good burn in the obliques.
> 
> Regular planks can be easy if you're not holding them for very long, but they can be brutal if you hold them long enough. If I've already done things in my workout to fatigue my core, even holding one for three minutes provides a challenge. The two minute planks that I did at the end of my last ab workout were definitely challenging.
> 
> I had actually gotten away from doing planks for quite awhile until I started doing them again sometime back in May, and I'm really glad that I convinced myself to start incorporating them again. They've really helped to balance out my core, and visually they've helped to pull my abs in and flatten my stomach. I know that there are people out there that won't do planks and believe them to be overrated, but I highly disagree with them, especially considering that the plank can be modified to provide different levels of challenge. All in all there is a large amount of people that only place focus on the "six pack" muscles when they decide to work on their core, and this is a mistake in regards to improving the overall function of the core as well as how it looks.


----------



## Findedeux

I managed two personal records yesterday.

I was able to do 55 pounds for weighted chin-up and pull-up for about four reps each with good form.

I think I almost strained a bicep though doing 40 pound dumbbells on incline. Sad little biceps.


----------



## BAC

Findedeux said:


> If you want a great core exercise I would recommend the "Hollow Body Hold".
> 
> It's a basic gymnastic exercise that really blows planks out of the water.


I have done those as well, though I do planks far more often simply because I like to stick with what I know haha. And by that I mean the various results that each exercise brings. It's possible that I could stand to benefit from doing hollow holds more often.


----------



## unemployment simulator

burned around 1000 calories on the exercise bike. haven't used the bike in a long time, also did a fair bit of walking too.


----------



## firestar

Flutter kicks, crunches, sitting twists, side bridges, body saw, plank arm raises. It's been too long since I've done core exercises. Ouch.


----------



## BAC

Four sets of decline crunches (or maybe it was five, can't remember), two sets of planks where I concentrated hard on contracting my glutes and deeper core muscles throughout with the first one going for 2:30 and the second 2:00, and then three sets of 50lb weighted planks with at an average of ~45 seconds each. 

I tried to throw some hollow body holds in there, but by the time I tried them my core was too fried to hold one in good form.


----------



## Steve French

Been going through the bodyweightfitness subreddit's beginner routine. Up to negative pullups, regular ole pushups, wide rows, step-ups and one foot assisted l-sits. Handstand is coming along, can do about 30 seconds in a go of a wall plank with my hands a couple feet from the wall. All the aforementioned is what I did today. Couldn't manage a single dip for some odd reason. Also lacked a good place for those. And the leg exercises they give don't seem all that difficult, I suppose I'm going to have to find someone with a squat rack. And the abs too. Maybe throw some leg raises in there. I have dreams of a greek god physique, but eating well, that's a problem.


----------



## Findedeux

Got up to 80 (x5) pounds for the first time on my dips.

Also got up to 85 (x4) for dumbbell incline bench press.

It feels weird that I'm getting stronger during a cut.


----------



## Humesday

ran six miles


----------



## The Starry night

Did some moderate intensity workout for 20 mins. Feels good.


----------



## Findedeux

Those L-Sits are hard.

Are you doing it on the floor or parallettes?

With handstands I get that crazy rush to my head and it feels awful. I haven't gotten past that stage yet.



Steve French said:


> Been going through the bodyweightfitness subreddit's beginner routine. Up to negative pullups, regular ole pushups, wide rows, step-ups and one foot assisted l-sits. Handstand is coming along, can do about 30 seconds in a go of a wall plank with my hands a couple feet from the wall. All the aforementioned is what I did today. Couldn't manage a single dip for some odd reason. Also lacked a good place for those. And the leg exercises they give don't seem all that difficult, I suppose I'm going to have to find someone with a squat rack. And the abs too. Maybe throw some leg raises in there. I have dreams of a greek god physique, but eating well, that's a problem.


----------



## firestar

10 seconds high knees followed by 20 seconds of either shoulder taps, punches, plank walk-outs, or push-ups.


----------



## Steve French

Findedeux said:


> Those L-Sits are hard.
> 
> Are you doing it on the floor or parallettes?
> 
> With handstands I get that crazy rush to my head and it feels awful. I haven't gotten past that stage yet.


The floor, and yeah, I have a great deal of trouble. My arms just don't seem to be long enough. I'm sure it will be a long, long time before I ever get to the unassisted variety.


----------



## Humesday

-walked two miles
- 50 min of weightlifting circuit training


----------



## BAC

I did a chest workout. My body is still sort of in the process of fighting off a virus, so I lowered the weight just a little bit for this one. It's something that I should have done regardless, because I think my pectorals need some muscular endurance work evidenced by my inability to keep my reps up in previous workouts. I've definitely increased my strength, but my endurance hasn't really gone along with it. I prefer to work in the 10-12 rep range for hypertrophy anyway, so I guess I shouldn't really be down about lowering the amount of weight I'm lifting if it's getting me back into a range that I've neglected a bit as of late.

Three sets of incline dumbbell chest presses with push ups to failure following the final set, three sets of flat bench dumbbell chest presses again with push ups to failure following the final set, four sets of chest dips, and then three sets of pectoral hover holds (basically just hold yourself near the bottom range of a push up) to finish up with a nice time under tension exercise.


----------



## firestar

Pull-up practice. 

I bought resistance bands but they're too short. I might try adapting them by hanging them from a step stool. That sort of worked when I tried it out today.


----------



## BAC

Three sets of barbell curls, two sets dumbbell supination curls, three sets of chin ups, and then three sets of chin up negative holds. I was planning on adding a little more work for my upper back, but I ran out of time.


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, burpees, delt flys, tricep dips, and shrugs.


----------



## firestar

Core exercises: flutter kicks, various types of crunches, Russian twists, leg raises, raised leg circles. 

I was going to do pull-up practice but as I was warming up, I realized my arms were sore and I didn't want to overdo it. Cardio was out since my family was still sleeping so that left core.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

4 laps around the block. I find that if I go for long periods without exercises, I sink into deep pensiveness and exhaustion.

So basically, running _gives _me energy, if you get what I mean lol


----------



## firestar

Pull-up practice. I tried assisted pull-ups, but even using a resistance band (hanging off a step stool) was too difficult for me. I managed it once. 

Still, onwards and upwards.


----------



## BAC

Four sets of weighted V-up russian twists, four sets of decline crunches with a regular crunch burnout at the end of the four sets, and then two sets of a two minute plank to make sure my deeper core muscles were properly fried.


----------



## BAC

Three sets of incline dumbbell bench presses in the 9-12 rep range, two drop sets of flat dumbbell bench presses, two sets of decline dumbbell bench presses, four sets of chest dips, four sets of an exercise called "sunrise, sunset" which I did with a heavy resistance band, and then I finished with three sets of hover holds held for around 45 seconds each.


----------



## Rickets

96 minutes of moderate speed/brisk walking treadmill. Burned off 848 calories.


----------



## CalvinCandie

I'm working in construction so I'm basically moving most of time during a 6 hour period. I also lift boards, tools, hammer nails, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAC

I hadn't been feeling well earlier today, but I decided to workout anyway, and though it felt pretty rough at the start, I felt much better after having completed the workout. 

I did a leg workout. Since I workout at home, it's difficult for me to work on legs in the conventional sort of way that most guys do. Anyway, I started with four sets of dumbbell crouching lunge walks. For these a single rep consists of taking two lunge steps forward and then two lunge steps backward while remaining in a crouched/ low position throughout. Personally, I think this exercise is pretty brutal when done with weights heavy enough to make you fail in the 10-12 range, and if you haven't tried it I would definitely recommend it. Following the lunges I did three sets of dumbbell front squats, and then did two sets of barbell front squats. The weight on the barbell wasn't very much for a squat, but my quads were definitely burned out enough that it was challenging, and if I'm being completely honest, it's not as if my legs have a ton of pure strength anyway considering that I don't have the set up for heavy squats. After focusing on my quads, I did four sets of physio ball leg curls for my hamstrings and glutes, and then finished up with two glute bridge holds. I had meant to include some dumbbell swings prior to the work with the physio ball, but I ended up being a little crunched for time and had to skip it.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, tricep dips, planks, db curls, delt flys, arnold presses, and shrugs.


----------



## foxie911

wow this thread is huge lol


----------



## foxie911

I did chest and triceps, barely. My wrists are starting to hurt me so until I get one of those wrist supporting band I gotta use lighter weights


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: the usual weightlifting circuit training workout
today: ran four miles


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I rode my bike to work(35-45minutes) as I do most days


----------



## greentea33

nothing. Im lazy today.


----------



## BAC

Barbell curls, chin ups, chin up negative holds, and inverted rows.


----------



## noydb

https://www.reference.com/health/many-calories-burn-crying-ac55c41956f72cd6


----------



## lackofflife

i did some pullups but didnt count them maybe 40 or 50 pullups
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAC

Abs: Four sets of weighted v-up Russian twists, four sets of oblique side planks (two each side), two sets of elbow planks, and then an uncounted number of sit ups that I hadn't really planned on.


----------



## wiZZ

I normally bike everywhere (pedal bike), go to a mountain and walk up it 2 times a day 6 days a week, sometimes go to the gym if a buddy is going as I feel way less nervous, almost don't even feel nervous when I go with someone. Looking to get into another gym as it's normally really dead but it's not got the sled (LOVE this exercise, even if i'm alone) or the ropes like the gym i'm going to right now. Today was my rest day, back at it tomorrow.


----------



## greentea33

i bike and walk pretty much every day.


----------



## firestar

5 push-ups followed by 20 squats for half an hour. It wasn't half bad. It was much easier to exercise after I'd had an entire night's sleep for the first time in three days.


----------



## BAC

Pretty much the same chest workout that I did last week. 

Three sets of incline dumbbell bench presses, three sets of flat dumbbell bench presses, three sets of decline bench presses, four sets of chest dips, four sets of the sunrise sunset tubing exercise, and two sets of hover holds.


----------



## Virgo

I did 30 minutes of yoga and I started the Couch to 5k exercises! That included alternating between walking and running for 25 minutes. It's just a start, but I'm going to exercise every day. I'm so excited to start getting in shape!


----------



## ysn

I may sound stupid but i did jumping jacks for only 20 or 30 seconds and i felt great after that.


----------



## wiZZ

My normal. Biked to the mountain, hiked it up 2 times, biked home. Hopefully at the end of the week i lost a few more pounds, so far lost 17 in 3 weeks but i have not checked since Sunday.


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, arnold presses, pushups, shrugs, and tricep dips.


----------



## BAC

Four sets of forward and backward crouching dumbbell lunges, three sets of barbell front squats, three sets of physio ball hamstring curls, three sets of glute bridge holds. 

Afterward I also played a couple games of tennis against my sister.


----------



## Humesday

weightlifting circuit training


I've been slacking off a bit over the past four weeks or so in regards to weight lifting. The result has been my max bench dropping from 270 lbs to 235. Damn. I suppose it serves me right, but that's a steep drop. I also lost seven pounds. Part of that is due to my becoming addicted to the glorious game Europa Universalis IV. God damn I love that game.


----------



## BAC

Three sets of barbell curls, three sets of dumbbell supination curls, two sets of chin ups, three sets of chin up negative holds, four sets of inverted rows.


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: weight lifting circuit training ~60 min
today: elliptical 50 min


----------



## Virgo

Work for 10 hours LOL and then yoga when I got home. No jogging today, I do that every other day. ~_~


----------



## Honora Fuego

I walked 3 blocks and back and almost died!


----------



## BAC

Yesterday I did a core workout. Five sets of v-up Russian twists with a weight plate, four sets of oblique side planks, four sets of decline sit ups, and then three sets of regular elbow planks.


----------



## wiZZ

My job i'm moving around a lot but after my 8 hour work shift I went to the gym for an hour, biked home and biked to this mountain I do 2 times a day (6 days a week), then biked home.


----------



## Kovu

5 sets of incline press with barbell, 10 sets of bench press with dumbbells. And some back stuff.


----------



## Kovu

5 sets of military press with barbell. 4 supersets of military press with dumbbells and lateral raise. And a whole bunch of arm stuff mainly supersets.


----------



## Humesday

bench, squats, curls, pull ups, leg curls, leg extensions, back extensions, calf raises, blah, blah, blah

I'm squandering all that effort with my lousy diet though. I'll still probably gain muscle though. Muscle memory or whatever. I don't care. Just as long as I'm more muscular and lean than most people, I'm fine with whatever. A body builder or power lifter, I am not.


----------



## unemployment simulator

leg day, first I did a punishing 21 mile bike ride. then walked a couple of miles to the gym (it wasn't open so I had to walk back again) then did squats, farmer squats, twisting lunges, single leg rdl's calve raises at home.


----------



## Humesday

bench, squat, leg extensions, leg curls, etc. 

I'm gaining despite my lousy diet and drinking. Muscle memory is a beautiful thing.


----------



## slyfox

Walking


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of pushups, arnold presses, delt flys, tricep dips, db curls, planks, and db chest presses.


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: 50 min elliptical


----------



## Abhorsen

Walked for an hour and I'll do my strength training before bedtime. I found out it helps me sleep better (I had sleeping issues since I was a kid). 
Deadlifts, lunges, glute bridges, all sorts of crunches and arm lifts. Today is leg/glutes day, although I always try to incorporate a exercises for other body parts too. I workout 3-4 times a week since I do a lot of sitting at work and when I get home; it started to take it's toll on my overall health.


----------



## scooby

Heavy sets of rack pulls, bench press and OHP. Also, killed it on my squats the day before. 8 sets of 3.


----------



## superwholock

I went on an hour long walk (about 2.5 miles, partially up-hill) and did a little bit of yoga


----------



## rewired

A brisk non stop walk for an hour and kept active in my back yard.


----------



## Humesday

weightlifting circuit training ~80 min


----------



## AussiePea

Finally begun running again. I'm starting out slow given my lack of fitness so today was only a 4km jog with walking every km or so.


----------



## Humesday

50 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

4 mile run


----------



## catcharay

I did an hour hike with a gradation of hills. Also just some resistance exercises (30mins).


----------



## Humesday

circuit training 55 min


----------



## BAC

I've been taking it fairly easy the last two weeks or so in an effort to recuperate a bit. Today was supposed to be my first day starting my real training back up again, but for some weird reason I woke up with both shoulder and wrist pain on the right side of my body. I tried to brush it away and go about my business, but it ended up wrecking my workout because the pain was significant enough that I decided I was doing more harm than good in pushing through it. I was doing chest presses and dips, and the pain was consistent throughout both exercises even though my form was perfectly fine. I did get a workout to some extent, but it was nowhere near as good as it could have been. It's really too bad, because my strength and endurance were probably at personal bests. I suppose that's something to be encouraged about at least.


----------



## Humesday

squats, bench, military press, flyes, pull ups, lat pulls, lat angled pulls, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, lunges, back extensions, curls, dips


----------



## ShadowOne

Been a week or 2 since i've done anything so i felt guilty..so this is what i did today

1) Get my sheet of exercises
2) Get the dumbells out
3) Do one rep
4) Give up
5) Get doughnut from the fridge
6) Eat the doughnut
7) Profit


----------



## SacherTorte

I did almost 2 hours ballet inspired workout and stretching :smile2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I vacuumed the house, does that count?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i have been cutting down the amount of walking i was doing. No more 15 miles a week. thats just a useless calorie burning thing, especially when i totally don't need to lose any weight at all. Altho i will still be sometimes be doing it, its only going to be a fraction of 15 miles.

Im trying to go back to some sit-ups and push-ups and bench dips to begin with done at a sensible amount to regain some of the toning, which i suspect will come back fairly fast.


----------



## slyfox

About 50 minutes walking


----------



## Humesday

leg presses, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, bench, flyes, dips, pull ups, back extensions, bicep curls, rows, military press


----------



## springbreeze1

Ran 8 miles. Do it twice a week. Other days run less than 2 miles.


----------



## BAC

Yesterday I did the first day of a new program that I'm going through. Today is a core/ conditioning workout, so that should be fun.


----------



## catcharay

I got coaxed into swimming at night in the pool, this was after showering. But I'm so glad, I was able to practice swimming and I felt it was a good workout. It also eased my back tension which I had been feeling throughout the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr A

Banded hamstring curl


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, delt flys, pushups, arnold presses, and planks.


----------



## Humesday

squats, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, bench, flyes, military press, bicep curls, back extensions, pull ups, dips


----------



## SplendidBob

I did some lying tricep presses with an unbelievably light weight and some curls with an unbelievably light weight. Since my neck injury almost 2 years ago i have been unable to do any upper body resistance exercise. My neck (somehow) feels a bit dodgy even from this (despite almost complete isolation), but am hoping I can ever so slowly build up weight and regain my old capabilities as I currently have the musculature of a three year old.

I envy you young uninjured folks who can just lift weight without concern


----------



## SFC01

10 hill sprints, and some intervals on the bike machine (by intervals, I mean mainly stopping for a lie down !!).

splendidbob, is your avatar actually a picture of you ? .

Have a strength question for all you young muscley types !! I have a ****ed up left elbow so am extremely limited to what I can do, particularly when it comes weights. I used to do a hell of a lot of functional strength training ie compound movements, sledgehammers, wanking etc and I am thinking of starting some Db swings and snatches etc just using my right arm. Do you think these kind of exercises can transfer some of the strength gains to my left hand side?


----------



## sad1231234

I walked for miles up and down sloping hills and i feel great and fit


----------



## Humesday

60 min elliptical


----------



## SplendidBob

SFC01 said:


> splendidbob, is your avatar actually a picture of you ? .


Yeh 

Ok ok, no.












SFC01 said:


> wanking


----------



## FaZe Ram

today is chest and triceps for me. 


so 5 sets of 12 reps on bench press up until 205lbs, dumbbell press, incline press, flys, tricep extensions, etc.

ran a mile after that and was done


----------



## BAC

I did another body weight workout yesterday, and today I have a progress assessment. It's going to be tough, because I'm definitely feeling the effects of yesterday's workout. To start, I have to do as many push ups as I can until failure. After getting that number, I get two minutes of rest, and then I have to crank out 1.5x the number of push ups that I just got done doing. I can do a bit of active rest or some kind of rest pause at any point during the attempt, but I can't let my knees hit the ground. For example, if need be, I could hold myself up in an arms extended plank until I'm ready to start doing push ups again. Another thing I could do is keep one arm on the ground and lift the other up and shake it out a bit to relieve tension in the muscles.

I feel like it's going to be quite difficult, but I'm going to do my best to not have my knees touch the ground at any time during the attempt.


----------



## funnynihilist

Walked for an hour. humid weather=sweat.


----------



## SFC01

@ splendidbob , think I prefer the avatar .

Talking of wanking, why is that glove stuck to your face ?


----------



## springbreeze1

Almost died from today's 8 mile run. It was very hot today, and I ran a little to aggressive for first half. Plus I didn't sleep well last night. Wanted to stop half way, but I usually get very upset if I don't finish my run, so I pulled through with my amazing stubbornness, and almost passed out in the end.


----------



## millenniumman75

6.2 mile run.....4 1/2 hours after Chinese buffet.


----------



## Humesday

bench, squat, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, bicep curls, pull ups, flyes, dips, crunches, back extensions, military press, rows


----------



## Humesday

SFC01 said:


> 10 hill sprints, and some intervals on the bike machine (by intervals, I mean mainly stopping for a lie down !!).
> 
> splendidbob, is your avatar actually a picture of you ? .
> 
> Have a strength question for all you young muscley types !! I have a ****ed up left elbow so am extremely limited to what I can do, particularly when it comes weights. I used to do a hell of a lot of functional strength training ie compound movements, sledgehammers, wanking etc and I am thinking of starting some Db swings and snatches etc just using my right arm. Do you think these kind of exercises can transfer some of the strength gains to my left hand side?


----------



## Rickets

Lots of ab crunches. I have felt a huge increase in strength in my core in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## springbreeze1

Running 8 miles. Killing a bug with my eyelids half way. Spending the rest of the run trying to give it a proper burial, but failed. Good distraction though from being half dead due to fatigue, heat, and dehydration.


----------



## BAC

Another body weight workout. Anyone who thinks body weight workouts are too easy aren't doing them right..


----------



## catcharay

Weights. I am thinking of omitting ab workouts from my regimen, it's not enjoyable in the slightest.


----------



## Humesday

bench, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, etc.


----------



## Humesday

50 min elliptical


----------



## Antonio9

Bicep curls, push ups, sit ups and dumbbell bench press.


----------



## soulstorm

Incline chest press with dumbells, butterflys, dips, tricep extensions, chest press machine, planks, crunches, shrugs, back extensions.


----------



## Humesday

weightlifting


----------



## thomas49

I ran for 90 minutes made it 12 miles.


----------



## Humesday

55 min elliptical


----------



## springbreeze1

Ran a 5k race. Got #8 overall.

It was funny that in the end I was shooting for the wrong finish line, which fell at least 100 meters shorter to the real one. I ended up not having enough for the finish line and had too slow down. 3 guys (jerks) passed me at the very end.

Still the time was better than my expectation. Was hoping for a sub 20, but got 19:20.

I poured a glass of wine Friday thought about getting myself drunk. But then I remembered the race and was concerned it would affect my performance if I got drunk. So I just put it there. Now I'm working on that glass of wine


----------



## Schmetterling

I walk everyday. The city where I currently live is like a small town, so the streets are anything but wide and large, that's an advantage, tho I also want to buy a bike, because I love ciclying around any place.


----------



## reaffected

I walk at least a mile a day these days and I've gone back to running around 2.5-3 miles. I need to make this more consistent again...

I miss running hills. Lack of hills here to run. I need my love/hate relationship. Also I need for bugs to not fly into my eyes and maybe eyes burning from sweat to cease existence. Almost makes me desperate enough to get one of those 80s headbands. Almost.


----------



## springbreeze1

Ran 10 miles today. Part of it in pouring rain. Rain water washed sweat in my hair into my eyes and was a little uncomfortable, but took heat away. Added some extra weight though with being wet all over.

I had mixed feeling about prospect of it became a thunder storm. Always afraid of being out in a thunder storm, but then it would be swift and make things easier lol.


----------



## Humesday

weightlifting followed by 40 min elliptical 


I'm getting stronger, but I'm also starting to get belly jelly. I need to reign in my diet.


----------



## springbreeze1

Run 8 miles like a zombie.

Wait, that's an insult to zombies. Zombies social, they hang out with other zombies.

Met a skunk. Like I'm not already obnoxious without the stink.

Why wasn't it a bear. I might even get to be in the news.

"Mentally messed up runner's messed up body discovered. Owned by a ****** bear lol".


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, and some ab workouts.


----------



## Forgetmenot

I walk to school everyday. It takes me 15 minutes :grin2::grin2:


----------



## springbreeze1

5 mile easy run today. On sidewalk instead of trail. Dodging lawn sprinklers and cars when crossing street. What, Why I dodged cars? Come on it would be too obvious. Plus I don't want to risk only being paralyzed.


----------



## Humesday

bench, squats, military press, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, flyes, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, rows

20 min elliptical


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of ab exercises.


----------



## SunFlower2011

I walked.


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: 4 mile run
today: 4 mile run


----------



## Kevin001

A variety of squats, db deadlifts, db lunges, star jumps, bridges, and calf raises.


----------



## springbreeze1

Very uneventful 13.6 mile run, only surprisingly fast. Probably because of weather cooling down.

If only I have a running mate, like Hillary and Trump.


----------



## thomas49

Ran 6 miles on the bike path here in town.


----------



## funnynihilist

Walked for about an hour. It was a cool fall day. Finally.


----------



## Humesday

ran six miles


----------



## springbreeze1

3K time trial, 11:04. PB is 10:29, which I set when I was 23.

Really hope I can beat my PB, but that's going to be tough.


----------



## scooby

Sets, sets, sets, sets, more sets. 

4 sets of overhead press
2 > 3 > 4 > 5 reps. 

3x6 rep squats. These were really hard, coming off a heavy squat session yesterday @ 3 sets of 4. Stiff legged for 3 sets of 8, and bulgarian splits for 3 sets of 8. If my leg recovery from Monday legs isn't good enough by Friday, I'll have to move the Bulgarians from Monday to Friday after my heavy effort deadlifts. I think I will alternate Bulgarian splits and front squats every week, plus 2 regular squat days.

5x8 rep lat pulldowns

6x6 rep barbell bent over row.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, star jumps, bridges, calf raises, lunges, and donkey kicks.


----------



## Humesday

four mile run


----------



## eveningbat

Exercises for my neck every day.


----------



## Humesday

bench, squats, leg extensions, leg curls, pull ups, rows, flyes, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, calf raises


----------



## springbreeze1

Run 15 miles. All most passed out due to dehydration. Got locked out too, had to go to management for key. Asked for water, since I couldn't walk back home without drinking some first. Was hoping for a paper cupful of room temperature water, but the lady gave me a bottle of ice cold water. I could fall in love with her right there lol. The best water I have ever had I my life.


----------



## firestar

firestar said:


> More attempts at a pull-up. I don't care if it takes a year, I swear I'm not going to give up.


Spoiler alert: It didn't take a year 

Also did squats, lunges, sit ups, flutter kicks, sitting punches, and push ups. My arms may never forgive me.


----------



## Humesday

four mile run


----------



## relm1

I do yoga about four times a week, swim once or twice a week.


----------



## funnynihilist

So far all I've done is roll over in bed :\


----------



## thomas49

Ran 3 miles. Broke personal best for a mile with 5:34


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of ab exercises.


----------



## Humesday

bench, squats, leg extensions, leg curls, pull ups, rows, flyes, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, calf raises


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlfits, lunges, bridges, and calf raises.


----------



## Humesday

four mile run


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, tricep dips, arnold presses, and delt flys.


----------



## Humesday

bench, squats, leg extensions, leg curls, pull ups, military press, rows, flyes, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, calf raises, leg raises, cybex curls


----------



## cat001

Been a lazy day today but yesterday went to 'fight klub' at the gym and broke open my knuckles hitting the bag too hard lol. Back to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

cat001 said:


> Been a lazy day today but yesterday went to 'fight klub' at the gym and broke open my knuckles hitting the bag too hard lol. Back to the gym tomorrow.


Damn that sounds badass :yes.


----------



## TreeOfWolf

Breathing, sitting, blinking, moving.

If you are malnourished and exhausted, exercise will make you sicker. I prefer to keep my energy to cook, do my chores, and when I have enough to move and think... do art stuff. I like to ride my bicycle instead of the bus, but doing stationary bicycle that goes no where, and lifting things just to lift things... I don't see the point. I grew muscles while being bed ridden just by eating the right nutrients to build them. Now that I have energy, I get hobbies. When I was sicker with adrenal fatigue, it took me a conscious effort just to breathe. Moving made my entire body in excruciating pain to the bone. Exercise for health is a myth. You need to be healthy to move. Good for you if you have enough energy to waste running in circles... Actually I did that the first time I took vitamin B supplements when my anemia was so bad I couldn't stand without clinging to the furniture. I still have the mentality to preserve energy... I envy people who can be this intense... careful not to push it or your adrenals will crash... Yoga was fun though. I wish I could go swimming. Hiking. I'm scared to go out and faint or be assaulted as an easy weak prey.

Well, at least I can breathe and walk now. Good for you to boost your self esteem by exercising, but I don't think I should feel any shame to stay in bed. Because when you are bedridden, in pain, and unable to find the energy to do what you love... just not giving up on life and self care is a big accomplishment.


----------



## chinmay

Today I began my day with swimming for 60 minutes, and this evening I'm going climbing in the forested areas for a couple of hours. What's more, today evening time likely a little yoga (as I do practically consistently before going to rest)


----------



## Humesday

four mile run


These new running shoes are making all the difference. For the first time in years, running wasn't so hard on my feet. I've been overdue on buying new running shoes for two years. I don't know why I kept putting it off. My old running shoes are disgusting looking. They're falling apart, the tread is gone, the design is all faded, and they didn't even fit all that well in the first place. It's amazing to me that I didn't injure myself using them. 

Today's run though was just great. It was nice, smooth, and easy. These new shoes fit great. I think I'll easily be able to start increasing my mileage again. It will be much easier to run longer distances with these new shoes.


----------



## catcharay

I am lazy. 20 mins treadmill = 200 cals. My drive is limited to 15-20 mins a day of either walking incline or HIIT. Nearly every day I think of when I will resume squats and all of that other good stuff.


----------



## Humesday

bench, squats, leg extensions, leg curls, pull ups, military press, rows, flyes, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, calf raises, leg raises, cybex curls


----------



## waterfairy

Walked 3 blocks to and from my car because my school's parking lot is crazy far :laugh:


----------



## Tabris

Squats, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, deadlifts and shoulder press.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

20 pullups and walk


----------



## funnynihilist

Hour and half of walking up and down hills.


----------



## Kevin001

Tricep dips, pushups, db curls, arnold presses, and delt flys.


----------



## Kevin001

More pushups, db curls + holds, tricep dips, delt flys, and a few exercises with the resistance band.


----------



## Tabris

Nothing as I have to skip leg day


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, bridges, lunges, db deadlifts, star jumps, and calf raises.


----------



## Humesday

same old workouts



I took three days off and felt terrible. I can't go more than two days without exercise without feeling awful.


----------



## Kevin001

Humesday said:


> I took three days off and felt terrible. I can't go more than two days without exercise without feeling awful.


Why did you take 3 days off?


----------



## Humesday

Kevin001 said:


> Why did you take 3 days off?


Effexor made me lazy. I stopped taking it and my energy level shot back up a day after I discontinued it. It made me tired _and_ restless, which is a horrible feeling.


----------



## FewFriendsRob

Woke up at 7.AM straight for a 30-minute walk. Really love walking it's the only form of exercise that I can muster up the enrgy to do.


----------



## firestar

I did pull up practice. I used to follow a program but I've fallen into a rut: 6, 10, 8, 8, 12. I can only do a few real pull ups at the start. The rest of the time I kick off the floor. 

The funny thing is, I hate it. I really hate it. I look much better now that I've built up my upper body strength so I keep doing it, but by the end I'm tired, my arms hurt, and I just want it to end. I love being strong but I wish there was an easier way to get there.


----------



## firestar

^ Same again. I managed three in a row at the beginning before I had to kick off the floor. 

It sucks, but I didn't quit back in January and I'm not going to quit now.


----------



## SFC01

The magic 50 but spread well over the day !!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Incline dumbbell press
Hammer Strength Incline press
Flat dumbbell press
Flat cable flyes
Seated two handed tricep extensions
Lying tricep extensions
Cable tricep pressdowns
Reverse grip tricep pressdowns


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of squats, db deadlifts, calf raises, lunges, bridges, and kick backs.


----------



## d0rado

Taekwondo. Before then I did some weightlifting: bench, squat, row, triceps pushdown, calf raise, vertical knee raises, overhead press, curls, etc.


----------



## SFC01

Core workout and interval training. 

I`m attempting Ross Enamait's Infinite Intensity 50 day program. I`ve had the book ****ing years and attempted it an untold amount of times but not managed to get anywhere near completing it. Its brutal.


----------



## SFC01

Strength training - clean and press, dumbbell snatches, wall squats followed by squat jumps, dumbbell rows, with 20 dumbell swings as a finisher. Cor blimey.

I have a ****ed up left elbow so have to modify some of the above to take that into account.


----------



## Mat999

I have been doing zero recently and that was the same today, so yesterday and today I told my parents to let me deliver their letters every day or two, which gives me a reason to have a little activity. 

Once I lose some weight I will probably start indoor rock climbing again- it uses many muscles making it very a good all around exercise. It is the only exercise which excites me. The first time at the top I froze with vertigo. The next day I was determined to face the fear and was then hooked on the buzz you get from knowing you could fall anytime.


----------



## Darktower776

Jumped rope outside for about 20 minutes for some cardio. It's cold out there though!


----------



## Kevin001

Worked abs....variety of stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, delt flys, tricep dips, shrugs, arnold presses.


----------



## andretti

5 mile run around the city and did pull ups while waiting at the stoplights


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, bridges, kick backs, lunges, db deadlifts, and calf raises.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, tricep dips, db curls + holds, shrugs, arnold presses, and delt flys.


----------



## SFC01

some steady state cardio, tabata interval on bike, shoulders and neck strength, 5 x 2m shadow boxing, some sprints and core workout.


----------



## funnynihilist

Just walked an hour


----------



## Watching

Play Frogger.
It's like this. Declare an hour/timeslot of the day Frogger Hour. If someone texts you, anyone, system message etc any of that. You now must put a mile of distance between you and your present location. Fast as possible. Usually this happens via running. There are no set territories and no rules of engagement. 
For added fun, get a buddy to send the Frogger text and then have recipical excersise with them with payback texts in thier designated Frogger hours. 
Simple, but it ain't easy.

You will also go to places and suddenly respond to a text and be all like, Oh **** it's FROGGER and then bail out like it's a job.
Then people won't be able to explain what happened. Tripple point score if you do it during a job interview.


----------



## duckduck

I had a push day at the gym today, I did chest, shoulders, and triceps. I'm going to finish up my cardio in the evening by doing some Striking MMA.


----------



## funnynihilist

Put a new starter in the car and did some light walking in the cold


----------



## SFC01

20 mins HIT on bike machine, and upper body strength - neck curls, shrugs, military press, bench press and rows.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, tricep dips, db curls, shrugs, delt flys, arnold presses, and burpees.


----------



## duckduck

Today was back and biceps and some cardio. Did incline walking for 30minutes as the cardio and then stretched.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

Focus t25 total body circuit I think is what it's called


----------



## Riff Raff

For me Pushups are what I do mostly. When I was a child I never really did them much so I never really built up the strong upperbody strength that guys should have. Now later in life I am trying to catch up and change that. Pushups are the best way to build up the chest, shoulders, arms and so forth. 

I do lots of pushups daily 
and I also do powerwalks, bike rides and other exercises. 
These are all making a big difference in how I look and how I feel


----------



## SFC01

15 x 3 minute rounds on heavy bag, split over the day.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, lunges, bridges, calf raises, and kick backs.


----------



## twitchy666

*How d'ya get your groceries?*

I love a long bike ride. Beating traffic is my type o' sport!
not a 50 litre rucksack though. cramming miniscule bits
egz a minor concern but end up fine. Sunny side up.

fit more in a 4-wheeler hatchback, but horrendous traffic queues killing the engine. One car lost outright.

on foot is hell
in a crowded swarm across town and inside. megaweaver.

Best is at night now, to go pub with friends. Proper Hugo weaving from footpath to bare tarmac road a maze of such varied volumes of humans with big families & metal which can be surpassed with nil effort

slow world


----------



## firestar

Walking in place for thirty minutes. 

I was going to do something more strenuous but I decided to push myself when I did pull up practice yesterday. Today my arms were sore. Guess that backfired.


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, arnold presses, flys, shrugs, pushups, and tricep dips. My body is changing....yeah, need to up the weight.


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of weighted squats, db deadlifts, lunges, calf raises, bridges, and kick backs. Can't wait to get my 30lb dumbbells.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Incline dumbbell press
Hammer strength incline press
Hammer strength flat press
Hammer strength decline press
Flies on the pec deck machine


----------



## catcharay

I reintegrated squats finally, but I skimped on doing 2 interval sprints of 8 that I would ordinarily do to complete my routine.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Lat pulldowns
Seated cable rows
Hammer strength pull downs
Seated machine rows


----------



## rockyraccoon

Squats
Lying leg curls
Angled leg press
Seated leg curls
Seated horizontal leg press
Lateral leg raise on the cables


----------



## SplendidBob

Dumbell tricep extension thin's. Dumbell concentration curls. Front lateral raise wit' plate. Lyin' lateral raises. Exercise bike sprints (I find them seem to set the sails me peglegs nicely, though I have once fat scurvy dog peglegs so they grow extra quickly. These be th' only load bearin' exercises I can do atm wit' me bad neck


----------



## millenniumman75

Six mile run of the streets - a full quarter-mile stretch was a street that had no power at all! We're talking 32F/0c outside at 1am and no power!

I was stalked by the police again. One tried to hide out in a bicycle park. I crossed the street at the intersection to stay in the area where the power company guys were working to restore power. I was NOT going to have an anxiety attack about being pulled over! They know who I am because they see me all the time!


----------



## momentsunset

Walked an hour and did an hour on the elliptical 
my legs are getting so much stronger.


----------



## Rains

13 941 steps. Still recovering from lifting weights so I skipped the gym.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, db curls, tricep dips, flys, arnold presses, shrugs, and db presses.


----------



## duckduck

Did 40 minutes of incline walking and then BJJ in the evening for 2 hours.


----------



## flyingMint

Focused on my core today, I'm so bad 
I used to be so disciplined at working out, did it 3 times a week for like 4 months, then I stopped to take care of my mom and when I got back on it I would stop doing it for weeks again and then start up again only to stop 

what a lazy ***** I am


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, bridges, calf raises, kick backs, and lunges. My bigger weights are on the way...yay!


----------



## KathyNichols

Squats, crunches and strength training.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, calf raises, bridges, mountain climbs, kick backs, lunges, db deadlifts, and static holds.


----------



## Samuraisushi

Went to the gym and burned off 600 calories using one of those ski machines.


----------



## Kevin001

Worked abs.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, bridges, lunges, calf raises, kick backs, and step ups.


----------



## cmed

Morning run. Going to take a break from the gym for a few weeks until the New Year surge settles down.


----------



## Humesday

bench, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, back extensions, dips, military press

40 min elliptical


It was a bit more crowded today. I try to get there at 5 am or 11 pm during January. All the New Year's Resolution people will burn out in a month or two. It's a bit sad given the obesity epidemic. I wouldn't mind the gym being more crowded if more people were in shape. It's painful seeing so many people so overweight everywhere I go.


----------



## Humesday

25 min interval training on elliptical
45 min regular training on elliptical


----------



## Humesday

squats, bench, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, flyes, bicep curls, back extensions, dips, military press


----------



## Humesday

60 min elliptical


----------



## Kevin001

Worked abs.......planks, side bends, db twists, crunches, static holds, and mountain climbers.


----------



## Humesday

squats, bench, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, flyes, bicep curls, back extensions, dips, military press, and 25 min elliptical


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, delt flys, shrugs, tricep dips, static holds, and arnold presses.


----------



## scooby

More front squats in 3 sessions this week than I've done in the past 3 months total.


----------



## wish89

30 mins on elliptical, deadlifts, leg press, calf raises, crunches, and back extension


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Just a cardio day today: interval training running/walking for an hour, intense stretching


----------



## Kevin001

Worked abs


----------



## farfegnugen

Quick workout at the gym before they closed. Really wasn't worth the effort. Did some floor work at home.


----------



## cmed

Really enjoying time off from the gym and just being a runner lately


----------



## OliveGage

Today is a weight day. I do a section on legs, core and arms.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Hm...*

I spent half an hour unclogging my toilet.

It's not the season for going out on walks, per-say-and while I could easily go out in any weather, my family tends to get all paranoid about my wellness in those situations-so I don't.

All in all, I'd say today's event was a success. I once had to go out at it for about an hour. So, this time around, it can easily be considered a graceful stretch.

I don't plan to do much else afterward though. Only complaint is that due to the arrangement in my bathroom, I used the same arm to do the deed. My other arm felt left out at the end....


----------



## littleghost

I rode the exercise bike for 30 minutes. Not much, I know, but I just joined the gym and this was only my third time going. I had an injury and surgery last year that kept me really sedentary, so I'm working my way back slowly.


----------



## OliveGage

Spinning today. I'm recovering from being hospitalized for sepsis in November. I couldn't walk when I got home. I was told to stay away from the gym because of infection, so it's me and my earbuds. I can jog now if I hold on the treadmill for balance. It's huge!


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, db curls, tricep dips, arnold presses, delt flys, shrugs, and regular db presses.


----------



## Humesday

squats, bench, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, flyes, bicep curls, back extensions, dips, military press


----------



## farfegnugen

gym for about an hour of aerobic then some back training. finished doing some burpees and other exercises. It was okay but I felt tired.


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: 60 min elliptical 


today: squats, bench, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military press


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, bridges, calf raises, lunges, db deadlifts, kick backs, and static holds.


----------



## ravens

Leg extensions, lat pulldowns, flyes, bicep curls, crunches and also walked a mile.


----------



## kesker

did a trail hike-run. pretty cool. downhills were a little sketchy as it was very wet and muddy but all in all a very fun time. Runnin', hoppin', trippin', skippin', sloggin', sloppin'--just a good experience. it was just me on the trail until i headed back down and met a couple who was headed up. It was reassuring to know that even in the wilderness I can rock the awkward.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I ran 5 km/3.106856 miles in 30 minutes


----------



## Humesday

squats, bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military press, back extensions


----------



## AutisticScreetching

Bench press, biceps, and mostly arms and back. Not sure what the exercises are called in English.

Went two rounds today, started 7 am and then later in the evening.

I've stopped doing cardio completely since a couple of months back. I just find it boring as heck. I just lift.


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical


----------



## rockyraccoon

Squats, lying leg curls, leg press, seated leg curls, seated calves, cable leg abductors


----------



## ljubo

ravens said:


> Leg extensions, lat pulldowns, flyes, bicep curls, crunches and also walked a mile.


----------



## scooby

Gonna do some jerks, snatches, cleans, front squats and overhead squats. Hopefully it doesn't get too hot.


----------



## Humesday

40 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

squats, bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military presses, back extensions


----------



## clarkekent




----------



## Humesday

50 min elliptical


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of different ab exercises.


----------



## sas62759

Did a 7 min workout @ 10:00am from an android app I downloaded


----------



## MCHB

clarkekent said:


>


----------



## rockyraccoon

Incline chest press, lat pull downs, incline dumbbell press, bent over rows, machine chest press, and seated rows.


----------



## Humesday

squats, bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military presses, back extensions


----------



## Rosefollicles

Nothing special today, just a few pushups, some jump-luuunges? (can't remember if that's what the kind I do is called) and about to go for a jog.



Humesday said:


> squats, bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military presses, back extensions


Whoa, this dude's a machine!


----------



## Humesday

50 min elliptical


----------



## Rosefollicles

Light jog followed by pushups, situps, concentration curls, bench press and overhead press. Thinking about maybe putting together an actual program instead of just doing whatever I think needs doing.


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of ab exercises.


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military presses, back extensions


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, lunges, calf raises, kick backs, bridges, and static holds.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Dumbbell curls, french curls, preacher curls, lying tricep extensions, dumbbell curls on seated 45 degree incline, tricep machine press downs, cable curls, and tricep press downs


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, lunges, kickbacks, bridges, calf raises, and some jumps.


----------



## JH1983

Big paused bench press PR of 365x3 this morning. I'm feeling pretty good about progress lately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Abs


----------



## Rosefollicles

Missed a few days but today I went for a jog and did some situps.


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military presses, back extensions


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical


----------



## Virgo

Wow my everything hurts and feels so WEAK. Good. Workout yesterday worked 

First day yesterday back to exercising after recovering from surgery! Squats, arms, and elliptical. Today... more squats and elliptical. Maybe I'll add some yoga.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Wow my everything hurts and feels so WEAK. Good. Workout yesterday worked
> 
> First day yesterday back to exercising after recovering from surgery! Squats, arms, and elliptical. Today... more squats and elliptical. Maybe I'll add some yoga.


Was it a big surgery? Most docs would have you wait a little before exercising no? Hell I know I had surgery and I literally was doing push ups on the hospital floor when I woke up in recovery haha.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Was it a big surgery? Most docs would have you wait a little before exercising no? Hell I know I had surgery and I literally was doing push ups on the hospital floor when I woke up in recovery haha.


LOL WHAT

Damn Kevin :lol

Aw I was sooo sick in recovery. The anesthesia made me so ill, I threw up nothing 3 times. Then all I did was just sleep and sleep for days. xD

I had my appendix removed and it's the surgery type for it where they don't really cut you open, they give you 3 incisions... they're little dots. Idk how the hell they got an appendix out of me that way but whatever lol. Recovery time for that is really fast. A week later I felt fine and then yesterday I was meant to go back to my life and do stuff but my class got cancelled lollll. Now it's back to work and school today. I was bored the whole time but now I'm bummed about going back. I feel very overwhelmed tbh, not ready for all the work the professors are gonna dump on me, I was planning to do a little during recovery but I really just slept a lot and f***ed around on the internet. 

I didn't ask him if I can exercise. Mm but I feel fine doing it. I'm not supposed to lift 20 lbs.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> LOL WHAT
> 
> Damn Kevin :lol
> 
> Aw I was sooo sick in recovery. The anesthesia made me so ill, I threw up nothing 3 times. Then all I did was just sleep and sleep for days. xD
> 
> I had my appendix removed and it's the surgery type for it where they don't really cut you open, they give you 3 incisions... they're little dots. Idk how the hell they got an appendix out of me that way but whatever lol. Recovery time for that is really fast. A week later I felt fine and then yesterday I was meant to go back to my life and do stuff but my class got cancelled lollll. Now it's back to work and school today. I was bored the whole time but now I'm bummed about going back. I feel very overwhelmed tbh, not ready for all the work the professors are gonna dump on me, I was planning to do a little during recovery but I really just slept a lot and f***ed around on the internet.
> 
> I didn't ask him if I can exercise. Mm but I feel fine doing it. I'm not supposed to lift 20 lbs.


Oh I thought you meant you had surgery yesterday lol. But yeah sucks having to go back after being away for awhile.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Two successive 8 minute sessions on my cross cycle and some stretching


----------



## komorikun

I walked to 3 different drugstores and 2 supermarkets. I got candy, milk, orange juice, frozen yakisoba, a green pepper, and bean sprouts.


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military presses, back extensions


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> LOL WHAT
> 
> Damn Kevin :lol
> 
> Aw I was sooo sick in recovery. The anesthesia made me so ill, I threw up nothing 3 times. Then all I did was just sleep and sleep for days. xD
> 
> I had my appendix removed and it's the surgery type for it where they don't really cut you open, they give you 3 incisions... they're little dots. Idk how the hell they got an appendix out of me that way but whatever lol. Recovery time for that is really fast. A week later I felt fine and then yesterday I was meant to go back to my life and do stuff but my class got cancelled lollll. Now it's back to work and school today. I was bored the whole time but now I'm bummed about going back. I feel very overwhelmed tbh, not ready for all the work the professors are gonna dump on me, I was planning to do a little during recovery but I really just slept a lot and f***ed around on the internet.
> 
> I didn't ask him if I can exercise. Mm but I feel fine doing it. I'm not supposed to lift 20 lbs.


When I had my kidney stone surgery I don't even remember being in the recovery room or anything after the doctor and team wheeled me out to prep for surgery ... I wonder what I must have said...


----------



## catcharay

Hiking - 8km. Getting back into the swing of it.


----------



## Humesday

45 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military presses, back extensions

35 min elliptical


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, lunges, bridges, kickbacks, calf raises, and static holds.


----------



## farfegnugen

I had a short run outdoors, which was nice, and a demanding leg workout at the gym.


----------



## Yer Blues

About ten minutes of writhing on the ice and a hike.


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of different ab exercises.


----------



## Yer Blues

Going for 3 mile hike. All up hill, feels like you've been jogging for an hour.


----------



## SofaKing

Nice, @Yer Blues!

Today was my first nature hike of the season and rocked out about 7 miles, though certainly got winded on the ascents...this park doesn't believe in switchbacks!


----------



## 837506

...long story short try doing all your exercises while breathing in and out through your nose only. Keep your filthy mouf closed.

For the health benefits of doing so just google 'nasal breathing' or something to that effect. You're welcome.


----------



## Strago

I did 40 minutes of yoga, and took a short walk.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Man, I went to play tennis with my dad and then on the way home with our bikes some jerk was shouting at me from his car that he loves by body type/huge ***.... I mean, thanks for boosting my self esteem yo.


----------



## 837506

some sparring and then handstand walked across the basketball court, 3 sets. Ya I'm bragging, don't take this away from me!~


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of weight squats, lungs, kickbacks, bridges, calf raises, db deadlifts, and static holds.


----------



## TediousMind

This morning, I did about a 45 minute cardio on the elliptical and I might do some Yoga later if I feel like it. The exercise went really good! I like doing it for at least 30 minutes a day because it definitely reduces my depression levels.


----------



## farfegnugen

I went to the gym again and did 35 minutes on a treadmill (hate treadmills) and about half an hour doing legs.


----------



## Kevin001

Leg day so...

Squats, lungs, kickbacks, bridges, calf raises, db deadlifts, and static holds.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran my six miles last night for the first time since since Sunday night (I have had a cold since last Saturday morning). I was expecting to have total trouble in the 30F cold. I was a wee bit slower, but I kinda did that on purpose. No problems! I have noticed that I was more hydrated this week with all the fluid consumption. I need to make a note of that because it has been an issue while I am healthy!


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, arnold presses, tricep dips, delt flys, and a few presses.


----------



## SofaKing

Hiking for 7ish miles.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Worked abs


----------



## cmed

Did 40 minutes of weights at the gym this morning then a light 20 min jog on the treadmill to keep my legs fresh. 

Ran 6 miles on Sunday at an abysmal pace and couldn't figure out why I had no energy. Later on that day I had a fever and couldn't get out of bed. That explains it - I was getting sick. Thankfully it only lasted a day.


----------



## Humesday

5.5 mile jog


----------



## Humesday

squats, bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military presses, back extensions


----------



## PandaBearx

Cycled 10 miles in 30 minutes and did 10 minutes of weights.


----------



## Kandice

A total body workout from FitnessBlender.


----------



## Humesday

4 mile jog


----------



## Mikaylaxoxo

Approx 8km 45min run, couldn't be stuffed in morning so felt proud i still did it


----------



## Kate19484

Did 25 minutes cardio for the first time in months of being sick and in bed or too tired to try. Felt really good. Might do a little bicycle this afternoon. Don't care if my muscles are sore.

You gotta start back with it sometime!

Kate


----------



## Kevin001

Worked abs


----------



## AllTheSame

Walked 7 miles, and climbed 10 flights of stairs. And did all this while having fun at the rodeo and walking around the carnival and to the concert with my kids. I got a little work out without even thinking about working out.


----------



## farfegnugen

I did an hour of one of those hybrid stepper at high resistance, then about 25 minutes of back exercises. It was at the end of a long day, but I was happy with it. The stepper was a good change of pace and low impact.


----------



## Humesday

squats, bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military presses, back extensions


----------



## rockyraccoon

Yesterday I did incline dumbbell press, flat barbell press, decline barbell press, triceps extensions, triceps pushdowns, and dips


----------



## MCHB

So I'm trying to get more conscious and dedicated towards my personal fitness level and tonight I did some foot and blade-work drills, minor weight training (curls I think they're called?) with 15lb weights and 2.5 miles on the treadymill set at a 6% incline interval-ling 6mph and 3mph for the first bit followed by 3mph and 7mph sprints. Running sucks and I's drenched, but the intervals make it more enjoyable and a smidgen less of a suffer-fest lol.


----------



## MCHB

Fencing practice yesterday; one new person and a few out of practice people so mainly drills followed by sparring at the end.

2.5 miles on the treadymill tonight; 12% incline intervalling between 3mph and 5mph and a 6mph sprint at the end. Way more of a calf workout; spent most of the time at 3mph. Running sucks...but EDM is awesome! I just pretend I'm a hyperactive space dude on coldbrew and things kinda flow from there!


----------



## Humesday

squats, bench presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, rows, pull ups, flyes, bicep curls, dips, military presses, back extensions


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, lunges, kick backs, static holds, calf raises, and bridges.


----------



## SofaKing

Riding my recumbent bike and watching TV...will spin for an hour at least. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Humesday

six mile run


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, arnold presses, delt flys, holds, pushups, tricep dips, and db presses.


----------



## MCHB

18km ride from the house up to Rose Lookout. Conditions were a lot drier than I thought they would be and I didn't hit any mud until I started up to the lookout. On the way back to the house I casually biked through a herd of deer that were hanging out near the trail. About 10 minutes prior I had been thinking to myself, "Huh....no deer tonight..." and then *BAM!* Deer-Con.

Last Saturday I went to a tourney; didn't do terrible, but could have done better. Outside the tourney, I spent most of the day kicking a ball around with my buddy's 4 year old kid. I like to think of it as building life experience, lol.


----------



## usmedicinemart

I went just for walking in the morning.


----------



## unemployment simulator

squats, bench press, tbar rows. walking.

i've been doing 5x5 for the last couple of months which consists of those 3 compound exercises alternated with squats, military press, deadlifts. 3x a week. its been pretty good fun.


----------



## farfegnugen

It was a hard day for it. I had an eight mile run in which I dragged myself up and down light hills. I felt bad with my effort, so I went to the gym and did some back work, but it wasn't really anymore energetic. I think I am still a bit wiped from traveling. I'll try harder tomorrow.


----------



## sad1231234

I got up from the couch and managed to take 5 steps towards the refrigerator. Tomorrow i'll be able to take even more steps and im hoping that in a week's time, i'll be able to open the fridge door.


----------



## MCHB

13km up at the KVR on the 28th; conditions ranged from slushy to awesome but it was a slog in places. 

Skipped fencing practice last night as my allergies were acting up...sucks, but eh...

Today I did 18km over too and around the lower portions of Crawford where everything is mostly dry. My ploy of riding more often seems to be having positive effects; I'm getting up off the saddle more often and pushing larger gears on climbs. Once I get the endurance up, I can start working on technical ability by biking up routes I normally bike down. I will say going from riding on snow to dirt has been a treat. Traction? What is this magic?!


----------



## MCHB

19km on the bike tonight. Trying to concentrate more on breathing deeper and at a steady rate while going uphill. It's not something I payed attention to before, but it seems to make a difference. Had to adjust the Derailleur once I got home; partway through the ride it started shifting horribly and I couldn't get it into the highest gear. I tightened thequick adjuster on the shifter in all the way and gradually backed it off until it would cycle through all the gears smoothly as well as backed off one of the limit screws which solved the problem. Weather was perfect tonight!


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> Db curls, arnold presses, delt flys, holds, pushups, tricep dips, and db presses.


I woulda been puffin after all that! :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> I woulda been puffin after all that! :grin2:


:laugh:


----------



## MCHB

21km tonight. Finding that I can deliver a crapton more torque into the cranks when standing and pulling down on the bars driving my weight down into the cranks, which makes sense. As a result, I find that I'm using more of the gearing range now and saving the lowest gear for when I peter out.


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of different ab exercises.


----------



## solasum

30 minutes on the elliptical and some 8-lb. weight lifting. I get tired so easily!


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd

I went for a run for the first time this year, which is kind of embarrassing but felt really good. I'm going to try to get back into the habit of running regularly.


----------



## Strago

I did my 45 minute Wii Fit U routine.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I've heard masturbation burns calories.


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> I've heard masturbation burns calories.


It's all about the rhythm


----------



## MCHB

22km tonight. Once I got to the park I did the lower section of Fairlane twice and was enjoying the handful of techy sections. I've noticed that uphill tech is 1 part being in the right gear (not to low or high), 1 part having the bike balanced and 2 parts telling yourself "Shut up brain, you've got this!" Oh yeah, on the way back to the house I may have inadvertantly caused a deer stampeed...pretty sure it was the Xena cry more than anything!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Incline chest hammer strength, decline barbell press, machine dumbbell press, tricep pressdowns, french curls seated with cables


----------



## farfegnugen

A brief run this morning then about an hour tonight of 30 minutes on a climber and the rest lifting the shoulder area. I haven't been feeling too well of late and my energy levels are down.


----------



## MCHB

Some forearm exercises and 21 km on the bike. Nice night tonight; I like it when the city is over there. Like way WAY over there! As soon as the upper sections of the trail network dries up, it'll be way Way WAY over there!


----------



## MCHB

farfegnugen said:


> A brief run this morning then about an hour tonight of 30 minutes on a climber and the rest lifting the shoulder area. I haven't been feeling too good of late and my energy levels are down.


I can relate. I started taking a multivitamin daily about a week ago on account of low energy levels and it seems to be making a difference. Might be worth looking into!


----------



## SparklingWater

Surprise 5 mile walk! Was really great. I feel soooo good. I really have to make it a priority to get exercise daily. Endorphin city!


----------



## Kevin001

Weighted squats, calf raises, lunges, db deadlifts, kickbacks, static holds, and bridges.


----------



## MCHB

24km on the bike tonight; numbers are slowly creeping up. Helps that the hill is gradually drying out and I can get up higher now! The standing and mashing is proving to be effective, though there's a tick coming from my front hub-ish on the power stroke. Pretty sure I need to either grease the QR or contact surfaces of the dropout, but we'll see. 

It was raining the past few days, which is why I didn't get out. In the summer when it rains it makes the trails better. In the spring and fall it makes them muckier lol.


----------



## Steve French

A twenty minute walk. I'm too hurting after playing tennis today to get a real good workout in. Only just about got run over three times. Dangerous for pedestrians these days.

Fork and beer lifts too. Well, no, but I am working on my diet, the most important part of losing weight or getting ripped. Specifically, I am going to do a protein sparing modified fast, which no, is not that dangerous. Should be able to fairly quickly lean up a bit, get them abs popping. Then I have to think of some excuses to randomly show them off at times.

Still on the reddit bodyweightfitness routine. Up to diamond pushups, pistol squats, seeing some strength gains.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, lunges, hip thrusts, calf raises, kick backs, and static holds.


----------



## farfegnugen

I think I was aiming to kill myself tonight. I ran outside for a good while, then went to the gym and did a hard workout with legs and lower back. It was about 3 plus hours in a short period. I'll probably feel it tomorrow, but I need to get myself into a more challenging mindset. Probably try to do more intense, shorter duration workouts the rest of the week.


----------



## MCHB

31km tonight; the elevation and speed graph dictates what my mood was like. I know longer feel anything, thusly mission accomplished.


----------



## Philip the Tormented

ten mile run


----------



## MCHB

22.5km on the mountain bike. Was supposed to be a recovery day but eh...park! Trails! Hills! Posessed Deer! No people! The darkness! It was painful...but worth it! I was comparing pictures of today me vs one month ago me and I'm definitely getting leaner. :3


----------



## Mc Borg

@MCHB
You're doing that distance two days in a row? :O Don't you get sore? I did 12 miles today and I thought that was impressive. lol.

100 push-ups
100 sit-ups
12 mile bike ride


----------



## MCHB

Mc Borg said:


> @*MCHB*
> You're doing that distance two days in a row? :O Don't you get sore? I did 12 miles today and I thought that was impressive. lol.
> 
> 100 push-ups
> 100 sit-ups
> 12 mile bike ride


12 miles is still awesome especially considering the number of pushups and sit-ups you did! I get sore but my desire to bike outweighs whatever pain my body exhibits! 

Regardless I got a bit of a break today and took my folks for a 5km hike out to the tree house and back.


----------



## Mc Borg

MCHB said:


> 12 miles is still awesome especially considering the number of pushups and sit-ups you did! I get sore but my desire to bike outweighs whatever pain my body exhibits!
> 
> Regardless I got a bit of a break today and took my folks for a 5km hike out to the tree house and back.


How often do you bike? Is it usually far? I just recently got back into biking consistently (I don't ride much in the winter). All I know is that I probably won't be able to even ride tomorrow, and most definitely not _that_ far again without losing the ability to walk the next day. lol.

Edit:
Scratch that. I actually wasn't as sore as I thought I'd be and rode another 6 miles today. :lol


----------



## MCHB

Mc Borg said:


> How often do you bike? Is it usually far? I just recently got back into biking consistently (I don't ride much in the winter). All I know is that I probably won't be able to even ride tomorrow, and most definitely not _that_ far again without losing the ability to walk the next day. lol.
> 
> Edit:
> Scratch that. I actually wasn't as sore as I thought I'd be and rode another 6 miles today. :lol


Barring other commitments or rain (Though funny enough I'm totally fine with biking in Blizzards lol), everyday-ish. 20km is my base distance which is what I try to at least get every second day. 

Tonight I did 26km and when I went to start my third lap and it started sprinkling. "It's only sprinkling!" I thought to myself...Well frack no less than 30 seconds later the heavens just decided to open right up! The ride back to the house was rather refreshing to say the least!


----------



## Mc Borg

MCHB said:


> Barring other commitments or rain (Though funny enough I'm totally fine with biking in Blizzards lol), everyday-ish. 20km is my base distance which is what I try to at least get every second day.
> 
> Tonight I did 26km and when I went to start my third lap and it started sprinkling. "It's only sprinkling!" I thought to myself...Well frack no less than 30 seconds later the heavens just decided to open right up! The ride back to the house was rather refreshing to say the least!


Pretty much same. I try to get out daily even if it's just for a short ride. My usual is 4-8 miles. It was a really nice day that day and I wanted to explore areas that I haven't before. :b I plan to do that more often. Luckily I haven't been caught in a storm yet. But I'm riding on paved trails that go through the city, so if that did happen, I could at least find somewhere to hide out. lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Weighted squats, lunges, db deadlifts, calf raises, hip thrusts, kickbacks, and some static holds.


----------



## farfegnugen

did some sprinting at a football field. I'm searching for the motivation to head to the gym here now.


----------



## MCHB

37.5km on the bike. My everything hurts lol.


----------



## farfegnugen

did a ton of aerobic stuff at the gym today- it was chilly outside today and I was a wuss. When I was done I looked like I came from the sauna. I also did back and some abs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3, 5 minute sessions on my cross cycle


----------



## Kevin001

Abs....these 10lb ankle weights look ridiculous but they helped.


----------



## MCHB

38.3km tonight. Tried to get up to Flamingo, but the trail turned into a slew. Coming back down I jumped onto a connector that split off into Jekyll and Hyde. "Huh...wonder what Hyde is like?" Rocky Drops. So many rocky drops. There was a lot of hiking down but at least I know where my limit is; gotta test it every now and then though.

According to my neck and after 3 1/2 hours of riding I need to modify my handlebars. They could do with an inch or two of rise; simple enough.

Riding at night is simple: Put something sinister on the mp3 player, think about everything that pisses you off and hammer.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Incline dumbbell press, decline dumbbell press, machine press, pec deck, tricep pushdowns, french curls, dips


----------



## farfegnugen

I had a very long day, but went to the gym and did some cycling and some elliptical cross trainer then a light chest workout


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just 10 minutes on the cross cycle


----------



## mt moyt

copy and pasted this from my workout journal:

squat 3x5 50kg, with 1x6 25kg warmup
bench 3x5 72.5kg, 1x8 40kg and 1x8 55kg warmup
horizontal row 3x8 52kg, 1x10 25kg and 1x10 39kg warmup
face pull 3x10 34.3kg
calf raises 2x15 47.5kg (on top of initial resistance)
tricep push down 2x10 47.3kg used the rope today

1x10 pullups

ya my squats are ****ing **** compared to my bench. I've only recently started to train legs lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Walked 45 minutes to the doctors office, then 15 minutes to my dad's house, then rode my bike 15 minutes home


----------



## MCHB

20km tonight; still a bit stiff from two nights ago. Modding my bar (which I built from steel pipe partway through the summer lol; I'll post a pic) and giving it a bit more rise (vertical height) made a huge difference both in handling and riding position. I didn't experience any neckpain (though that was mainly an issue on longer rides, so we'll see) and the bike seems to manage tighter turns a lot easier (ie switchbacks). I did notice on the punchier uphills I had to lean forward over the bars more, but that's to be expected. Completely unrelated note but so far this spring I've sent three ticks on an adventure down the porcelain whirlpool...Creepy little *******s!


----------



## MCHB

Fight practice night! My teacher corrected a few things I had been doing wrong in my technique and it was like a lightbulb moment. Also had a few matrix dodges where his blade went wooshing by like an inch from my face; it was awesome lol.


----------



## Hopesfall

3 days out from my exhibition match at my local game store. My training camp has been good thus far. I've increased my finger weights from one pound to two pounds today. I've also added in a new finger agility routine. I've also started sleeping with my xbox controller at night just to have better muscle memory of its contours. I'm getting that gold medal if it kills me.


----------



## Rains

Walked, ran and lifted weights.


----------



## SofaKing

Extra chewing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

Roadtripping to an event with a buddy tomorrow, so had to take it easy on the bike tonight.

Numborgs!


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, deadlifts, lunges, bridges, calf raises, and kick backs/side kicks.


----------



## Humesday

lunges, leg presses, leg curls, calf extensions, bench presses, dips, military press, bicep curls, chest flyes, rows, pull ups 


six mile run


----------



## MCHB

25.7km tonight on the bike with 2025ft of total vertical ascent.


----------



## farfegnugen

^ you must really know your area well with all the biking you've done.


I had a decent workout tonight with about an hour of aerobic activity at the gym then some ab work. Need to get better sleep though if I want to get beyond my current plateau. Which reminds me that I have to go move a bunch of heavy things at my family's home tomorrow. That may end up being a workout in itself.


----------



## sad1231234

Too lazy nowadays


----------



## sad1231234

MCHB said:


> 25.7km tonight on the bike with 2025ft of total vertical ascent.


I ride my bike only about 5 km each day up and down gentle hills and i feel like i've ran a marathon


----------



## MCHB

farfegnugen said:


> ^ you must really know your area well with all the biking you've done.


To some extent! I have wound up in unfamiliar neighborhoods before though lol. :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

sad1231234 said:


> I ride my bike only about 5 km each day up and down gentle hills and i feel like i've ran a marathon


It's all hills here and the first time I went out I barely made it a 3km lol. My philosophy in that regard, especially when starting out is to go a bit farther (or ride a slightly harder gear) each time you ride and you will get stronger. As long as you stick with it your cardio will improve.

I'm kinda spoiled in a way because I can be on a trail within 1/2km of the house (though at the rate they're developing homes up at the end of Gordon Drive, it's hard to say how much longer that will be the case!). This is the park I ride and the brown squiggles from Chute lake are part of the route I take to get over there. The uh...creatively named clump of trails to the west are all downhill trails and apart from ripping down the logging road from the KVR I've never explored that area. My goal this summer is to bike(or hike-a-bike) up to the peak of Little White.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A couple of 20 minutes bike rides


----------



## ByStorm

This program. I finally got around to starting it a few days ago.


----------



## Humesday

squats, lunges, leg presses, leg curls, calf extensions, bench presses, dips, military press, bicep curls, chest flyes, rows, pull ups


----------



## MCHB

Fight night tonight. Since I switched to fighting single sword, both at the event this past weekend and tonight I sure double death (it's when you stab the other person while being sumultaniously stabbed at the same time) a lot lol. It's my weakest fighting form and it shows. A lot of good fighting though; came home drenched so yeah.


----------



## mt moyt

week 6, workout A, 4 may

squat 3x5 55kg, with 1x8 25kg and 1x8 30kg warmup
bench 3x5 75kg, 1x8 40kg and 1x8 55kg warmup
horizontal row 3x8 54.3kg, 1x10 25kg and 1x10 39kg warmup
face pull 3x10 36.6kg
calf raises 2x15 50kg (on top of initial resistance)
tricep push down 2x10 49.6kg (rope)

1x10 pullups

^from my workout journal


----------



## Humesday

4 mile run


----------



## MCHB

18.8km tonight. I was up at Teddy Bear looking across the lake and noticed a few lightning strikes in the distance so opted to cut it short. The ride back to the house was wicked; lightning down towards Pentiction was lighting up the hillsides from the darkness. It wasn't in audible range so I knew I was safe, but man was it cool!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far 5 minutes cross cycle and stretching so far


----------



## MCHB

The storm let up so I did 20km on the bike tonight as well as 21 arm curls earlier today with 15lb weights. Gotta start somewhere, lol.


----------



## mt moyt

week 7, workout B, 7 may

deadlift: 3x5 70kg, with 1x8 45kg and 1x8 55kg warmup
ohp: 3x5 45kg, with 1x8 25kg and 1x8 30kg warmup
leg curl: 3x10 36.6kg 
lat pulldown: 3x8 59kg, with 1x10 32kg and 1x10 45kg warmup
abs: 2x18 leg raises (not hanging, theres arm support) 4kg dumbbell between my feet
biceps: 1x12 30kg barbell, 1x12 hammer curls 36kg (18kg dumbbell each hand).

1x10 pullups


----------



## Kuse

6Km run.


----------



## unemployment simulator

military presses
deadlifts 
pushups
dips
pullups
calf raises
forearm curls


----------



## MCHB

22 arm curls this morning with 15lb weights and 26.3km with 2407ft of total ascent on the bike tonight. I thought to myself "How hilly could a trail called Hillbilly be?" hint: there was a lot of hike-a-bike involved.










I'ma lay here and stare at the ceiling for awhile.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rode to and from work, 15 minutes each way


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess

Squats and stair master.


----------



## Yer Blues

4 mile hike.


----------



## MCHB

19.7km on the bike with 1670ft of climbing.
23 arm curls with 15lb weights.


----------



## Humesday

4 mile run


----------



## Kevin001

Weighted squats, deadlifts, lunges, calf raises, side kicks, and bridges.


----------



## MCHB

24 arm curls when I woke up, rapier fencing practice, then 25 more once I got back to the house. I need to start doing blade work drills at home because one night a week isn't cutting it, lol.

...That was a really bad pun...I apologize.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15 minutes cross cycle and 100 crunches plus stretching


----------



## MCHB

Raining, so did 25 curls when I woke up, 15 minutes of bladework drills and another 20 curls after that. I need to make more of an effort to practice the basics outside of regular fight practice if for no reason other than keeping the arms used to moving the sword (Just shy of 4 feet long and 2lbs 12oz of weight) around as once a week isn't enough.


----------



## Mc Borg

MCHB said:


> Raining


Ah, yes. The bicyclists worst enemy. :lol


----------



## MCHB

Mc Borg said:


> Ah, yes. The bicyclists worst enemy. :lol


When it comes to riding in the rain or mud I'm basically sugar. :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

The past few days I've been doing curls and shoulder exercise as well as practicing parries, etc.

Tonight was fight night and uh...Shin Parry! It was spectacular as my buddy and I simultaniously clocked one-another in the shins. I normally parry up when fighting him and try to duck under, but on this occasion I mixed things up and parried down...which uh...subsiquently resulted in a *Wack!* followed extremely closely by a *Wack!* followed by a bit of an irish dance-off and just a hint of chuckling from the sidelines. Mistakes were made, but holy crap was it comical!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Biked to and from work and put away a lot of beer at work


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> Biked to and from work and put away a lot of beer at work


I'm jealous; I haven't biked in like a week and a half! :crying:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MCHB said:


> I'm jealous; I haven't biked in like a week and a half! :crying:


As soon as the weather is nice enough I bike everywhere, saves me money on bus fare and it's good exercise, plus I love it too


----------



## Humesday

lunges, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, bench presses, dips, bicep curls, chest flyes, rows, pull ups


----------



## MCHB

Arm curls, the ones that target the shoulders (no idea what they're called, lol) and I was finally able to catch a break in the weather and did 30.1km on the bike tonight. The ride consisted of a wicked sunset, detours and rain; I went up to Lost Lake (Which is actually a lake right now!) and went down Piper's thinking I could cheat over onto fairlane across the bridge. Nope. Bridge is partly there, but the trail on the otherside is gone. Hiked back up and decided, "Well I'll go down Linear Park..." Nope; trail's gone partway down.

I hiked back up again and not wanting to bike back up to Lost Lake I cheated over onto a nearby road and used the Google Lady to get me back into familiar territory. While biking along the road a gynormous owl flew overhead between two orchards.

Got to Canyon Falls Park around 10:25pm and that's when the rain started (shocker!). All things considered though it was an awesome ride and was good to get out! Need to adjust my derailleur though; think the cable tension or upper limit is out a bit. :grin2:


----------



## Humesday

4 mile run


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Biked to the post office and back, then to work and back home and put away a pallet while at work, now gonna stretch and do some crunches


----------



## MCHB

On top of the usual arm curls and fencing drills, I did 25.6km on the bike tonight. Doing so with a bruised rib was interesting as every time I took a deep breath it was like instant pain in the right side of my chest.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Walked around town for an hour and a quarter.


----------



## MCHB

19.8km tonight; It was a warm and windy evening.


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, press ups, and some planks.


----------



## MCHB

Fight night. Due to awesomeness, I'm now fighting with a shorter blade and holy smokes does losing about 5" of blade length make a sword nimble. One of my buddies got a wicked deal on an Angus Trim with a 37" blade to replace his old buggered sword. My Blade of the same make is 41.7" and when he told me about it, I told him if he wanted I'd do a blade swap as I've been wanting to try a shorter one for awhile. I have the strength to maneuver a longer blade around, but I'm only 5'7". My buddy's like 6' lots", so yeah. Basically everyone is taller than me, so even with a longer blade I've never felt like I had any advantage. Based on my height alone, no matter who I'm fighting I have to attack their sword and then close ground while maintaining control of their blade. In the past I've had several instances where I've cleared their blade and wound up like a foot from their face, but due to the blade length it just kinda flopped around all pointless like in front of their face. Based on tonight's fighting, I'm pleased to report that this is no longer an issue as I can now officially stab people in the face (well...mask) when I get that close! :3 Granted in a real fight if I got that close to someone we'd be going from sword fighting to grappling in a hurry, but the system I play within focuses more on blade work than anything.


----------



## Humesday

lunges, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, bench presses, military presses, dips, bicep curls, chest flyes, rows, pull ups


four mile run


----------



## MCHB

35.8km on the bike tonight with 3035ft of climbing. I snaked my way up to the KVR and came down Gillard FSR topping out at 49 km/hr lol. Two knee deep 100' puddle crossings got my feet a bit damp, though I did make it halfway through the first one before I had to dismount. Suffice to say it was a good night to wear my old hiking boots, though the water proofing spray had little effect on their water resistance! Regardless an awesome adventure was had and I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Humesday

lunges, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, dips, bicep curls, chest flyes, rows, pull ups, military presses


----------



## unemployment simulator

pullups/chinups, squats, military press, deadlifts.

hit a new personal best on deadlift, woot!


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, press ups, and some ab exercises.


----------



## Vip3r

Played basketball


----------



## MCHB

25.8km tonight. Made it up past Flamingo, through Obelisk Junction and up to the lookout. Wicked view from up there; when looking out over Kelowna it's basically panoramic. Saw two deer lower down with teeny little nublies for antlers on my way to the park and a bunneh up above Obelisk. This summer I want to make the trek (aka hike-a-bike) up to the top of little white. I have the route planned out, but things need to dry out before I can attempt it!


----------



## 2Milk

Went for a run at my local park. I ran and walked for about 30 min. According to my phone I covered 7miles but my own estimate is about 2 miles. I haven't exercised in years so I was exhausted and felt like puking afterwards.


----------



## mt moyt

1st session in week 11 of my workout program: (was yesterday not today tbh)

deadlift: 3x5 85kg, with 1x8 45kg, 1x8 55kg and 1x8 70kg warmup
ohp: 3x5 47.5kg, with 1x8 25kg and 1x8 35kg warmup
leg curl: 3x10 43.5kg 
lat pulldown: 3x8 61.3kg, with 1x10 41.3kg and 1x10 47.3kg warmup
abs: 2x15 leg raises (not hanging, theres arm support) 6kg dumbbell between my feet
biceps: 1x10 30kg barbell, 1x10 hammer curls 36kg (18kg dumbbell each hand).

1x10 pullups


----------



## Rains

12.18 km. Some of it walked, some of it jogged, and some of it HIIT. Also did some minor weight lifting.


----------



## SplendidBob

1. Leg Press Machine 3 sets
2. Dip Machine 3 sets
3. Leg Extension Machine 3 sets
4. Bicep Curl Machine 3 sets
5. Seated Leg Curl Machine 3 sets
6. Tricep Pushdown Machine 3 sets
7. Calf Machine 3 sets
8. Weird Lat Pulldown Machine 3 sets (light, neck)
9. Reverse Fly Machine 3 sets (light neck)
10. Lateral Raise Machine 3 sets (light neck)
11. Seated Row Machine 3 sets (light neck)

Then 10 mins walking / running on running machine
Then 2.5 mins on the stair of death machine (seriously, this ****ing machine is insane).

Pretty sure I more than ate back the calories I burned as is standard operating procedure for me


----------



## Mc Borg

20-ish mile bike ride. I'm trying to get on @MCHB's level  (btw, I always have to look up your screen name before tagging you xD). The past 3 bike rides I've been trying to push myself further and further, as well as forcing myself to ride up hills instead of walking, etc. My standard before was 13-ish miles. My stamina is definitely going up! There's this area downtown where there is this huge hill that I most definitely can't ride up, but I've been running my bike up for a little extra exercise. All this exercise is making me feel amazing! I love it.

Also, I did a bunch of hollow body core exercises/planks before that. I highly recommend them. Feeling it in my core far more than sit-up/crunches. Before I was using one of those Perfect Sit-up things lol. I've been doing these exercises specifically:


----------



## MCHB

Mc Borg said:


> 20-ish mile bike ride. I'm trying to get on @*MCHB* 's level  (btw, I always have to look up your screen name before tagging you xD). The past 3 bike rides I've been trying to push myself further and further, as well as forcing myself to ride up hills instead of walking, etc. My standard before was 13-ish miles. My stamina is definitely going up! There's this area downtown where there is this huge hill that I most definitely can't ride up, but I've been running my bike up for a little extra exercise. All this exercise is making me feel amazing! I love it.


That's awesome! :grin2:

Sadly I haven't biked much in the past two weeks as I'm still adapting to my work schedule. Once my body and internal clock get used to getting off at two in the morning (that sounded dirty!), I'm going to start biking again after work. :boogie


----------



## Maslow

I work out late in the evening -- usually around 10PM. I'll do some aerobics and a bit of lifting.


----------



## Rains

11.57 km. Walked, ran, HIIT.


----------



## MCHB

21km tonight. Think I'm going to throw my bike in the back of the truck this week and just head directly to the trailhead after work since I drive by it anyway on my way home. :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

Did 10km on the bike after work and it was...uh...fascinating! The sky went from dark to light! What was that magic? It usually goes from light to dark! I'm scared. I need a more adult!


----------



## SplendidBob

Yesterday, I did way too much, swimming for an hour, then full weights, then 2x 15 mins runs (gradually increasing speed) on running machine. Neck was bad afterwards, but seems back to normal today. Think I will stick to one thing a day now .

Up to 8 reps with 340lbs on the leg press machine now, only 3 more weight increases to go then onto doing it one legged. (I know it's not actually 340lbs though, cos gravity etc, or is it? idk). Other stuff is coming along nicely too.


----------



## MCHB

splendidbob said:


> Yesterday, I did way too much, swimming for an hour, then full weights, then 2x 15 mins runs (gradually increasing speed) on running machine. Neck was bad afterwards, but seems back to normal today. Think I will stick to one thing a day now .
> 
> Up to 8 reps with 340lbs on the leg press machine now, only 3 more weight increases to go then onto doing it one legged. (I know it's not actually 340lbs though, cos gravity etc, or is it? idk). Other stuff is coming along nicely too.


Dude, you're a machine! :grin2:


----------



## Mc Borg

13 mile bike ride and some hollow body exercises. Might go for another ride later.


----------



## kisassan

0 I went to a class of Body Combat for the first time.


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, press ups, arnold presses, and some planks.


----------



## feels

dumbbell press, seated military press, side lateral raises, front raises, seated rows, chess press, and assisted pull ups. I usually do 4 sets of 10. I like to do a lot of pull ups though because they're my favorite and usually just go until failure. Also do them regardless of what muscle group is the focus that day. Gonna try to do shoulders two times a week and will probably add a few more exercises.


----------



## firestar

I did pike push ups off the edge of my bed for the first time. My arms are sore already.


----------



## Polar

Around 100 sit-ups.. plus some reps of 11s dumbell lifts.

I really just started excercising here at home like two days ago.... Figuring I'm too skinny, with not really any defined muscles...


----------



## Mc Borg

Another 20-ish mile bike ride (I need to get me one of those bike odometer things - I've been using google maps to estimate lol). It was on the warmer side tonight; I felt like I lost all of my bodily fluids. :lol The back of my shirt and backpack were _drenched_. The shower afterward felt amazing, though. =P

I need to do some push-ups here in a bit to loosen up my shoulders/upper back.


----------



## waterfairy

Ate 3 ice cream bars today. My mouth got a good workout.


----------



## Maslow

Just did about 20 minutes of aerobics and some curls.


----------



## Rickets

Walked 7kms and burned off 351 calories.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Jogged for about 40 minutes to fulfill cardio day.


----------



## feels

yesterday: pull ups, barbell curls, cable hammer curls, alternating dumbbell curls, overhead extensions, dumbbell kickbacks, tricep push-downs, and overhead press. I feel like I need to find different things to do for my triceps cause I always feel like my form for the kickbacks sucks or something. I dunno I really struggle with triceps.

today's leg day (˵¯͒⌢͗¯͒˵) worse day, but I want them big ol' quads


----------



## MCHB

11km tonight; cut my ride short on account of...er...well...the trail I was exploring ran directly through a knee deep slough! :lol


----------



## nothing else

p90x


----------



## Mc Borg

Hollow body stuff and another 20-ish mile bike ride. The ride home always seems so much longer! :lol (And probably is.) I'm always like "I'm still not close to being home yet?" lol. I guess depletion of energy will do that to you. :b


----------



## MCHB

21km on the bike tonight. Need to get my cardio endurance back up for the hillage! Might need to hit up the treadymill after work during the week to build it up.

Also got new hiking boots today; they're lower cut and ventilated more than my old beat up ones which makes them way better for on the bike.


----------



## MCHB

Mc Borg said:


> Hollow body stuff and another 20-ish mile bike ride. The ride home always seems so much longer! :lol (And probably is.) I'm always like "I'm still not close to being home yet?" lol. I guess depletion of energy will do that to you. :b


I find it the opposite, lol. The fact that it's all uphill one way is beside the point! :grin2:

Uphill is like "left leg....right leg....left...leg....riiiiiiiiiiight....leg....leeeeeeeeeeeft....leg....hnghhhhhhhhhh--riiiiiiiiiight-leg..."

Downhill on the way back is like, "OMGWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!" until it's uphill again and then the cycle repeats.


----------



## Mc Borg

@MCHB
A nice little reward for all that work going uphill. :b

I finally got my energy back. 18 miles today. 5 earlier today and 13 a few hours after. I was only able to do 8 miles yesterday and walked a lot of it back.

edit:
as to not double post. 
Another 13 miles tonight + 150 push-ups in sets of 30.


----------



## sas62759

a daily 7 exercise outside in the yard .
washed car and charged battery (it wouldn't start, yikes!)


----------



## MCHB

Guestimating 21km on the fatbike. I say "guestimating" because the batteries in my gps died partway down Surf-n-Turf....yeah, probably should have checked those before I left the house! Loose, steepish sandy downhills are awesomely drifty.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 3 x 5 minutes cross cycling
~ 3 x 30 seconds planking
~ 3 x 10 push ups 

Nothing special but every little bit right?


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, bridges, and some kick backs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 4 x 5 minutes cross cycling
~ 4 x 45 seconds planking
~ 4 x 10 push ups


----------



## BodybuildingTaco

20 sets hamstrings
10 sets leg extensions
5 sets squats
15 sets leg press 
5 sets Lunges

I feel like throwing up/Passing out. Worth it.


----------



## Mc Borg

25 mile bike ride (I think that might be my new record). I did 8 miles yesterday. My legs are going to be so sore tomorrow. lol. I also did some hollow body stuff earlier. All this exercise is making my body feel amazing. I love it.


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, arnold presses, db presses, pushups, and delt flys.


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of ab exercises.


----------



## Overcast

Trained chest and triceps today, then did 35 minutes on the stairmaster. I need to start cutting though. Even with all the exercise I'm still gaining some weight.


----------



## MCHB

smokey 20km on the bike. Also blew a tube; it's had a slow leak for awhile but it finally gave up the ghost. T'was an easy fix though!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 x 5 Minutes Cross Cycle
3 x 1 Minute Planks


----------



## Rickets

Treadmill HIIT 

104 minutes
11km distance
801 calories melted off


----------



## teardust22

I don't rly do exercise cx I ca't walk far before I get paranoid ppl are watching :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Yoga/Stretching/Breathing 
~ 3 x 5 minutes Cross Cycling
~ 3 x 1 minute Planks
~ 3 x 10 Leg Extension Crunches


----------



## Kevin001

Some ab work


----------



## waterfairy

I got a good hand work out playing video games all day.


----------



## Overcast

Did some core training, boxing drills and 35 minutes on the stairmaster.


----------



## waterfairy

35 minutes of cardio and ab and leg/butt exercises. I'm dead.


----------



## Excaliber

I went out biking on the trails around town tonight for about 1 1/2, no idea how much distance that would be maybe 15-20KM?


----------



## Mc Borg

13 mile bike ride.


----------



## JH1983

Got back in the gym today after missing another week due to school and trying to get my new place livable. Between that and the previous month and a half trying to get back with my ex I'm really set way back. Feeling weak as a kitten right now. Anyway, did some light deadlifts and slingshot bench. I'm down 30-50lbs on all my lifts at the moment and lost 5lbs of bodyweight. Feels bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator

squats 5x5
bench press 5x5
bent over rows 5x5

some walking, still have some yoga to do tonight.


----------



## MCHB

20km on the bike. Been so busy with work and other stuff that I've barely been out riding. Tomorrow I'ma get together with a buddy and we're gonna stab each other in the face at the park...It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## unemployment simulator

same as 07-19-2017


----------



## SofaKing

I walked the city streets a few miles round stop to get a cheesesteak...does that count?


----------



## Kevin001

Db presses, curls, push ups, tricep dips, and shoulder presses.


----------



## MCHB

Fencing practice at the park! I'm on the right and extremely out of practice!


----------



## harrison

I walked to Carlton from my place. Which must be close to 3 km's.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far a 35 minute walk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The usual:
~ 3 x 5 Minutes Cross Cycle
~ 3 x 1 Minute Planks
~ 3 x 10 Leg Extension Crunches


----------



## Mc Borg

20 mile ride, hollow body core exercises, push-ups, lifting dumbbells (don't know the specific names of the exercises lol). 

*brags* That's what this thread is for, right? hehe 

"I'm more active than you!!" Jk.


----------



## unemployment simulator

yoga
deadlift session
pullups and chinups


----------



## 629753

None


----------



## 629753

Mc Borg said:


> 20 mile ride, hollow body core exercises, push-ups, lifting dumbbells (don't know the specific names of the exercises lol).
> 
> *brags* That's what this thread is for, right? hehe
> 
> "I'm more active than you!!" Jk.


Do you get really tired?


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, deadlifts, hip thrusts, lunges, calf raises, and kick backs.


----------



## MCHB

Went biking again finally and did my usual loop. I reconfigured my bike so I don't have to ride with a pack anymore and I gotta say it's pretty liberating! I built a bottle cage rack for my front fork that mounts up to the fender mounts and invested in a handlebar and a rear seat bag intended for bike packing. I need to get a drybag yet, but yeah.

I kinda went with my nephew last weekend around the neighborhood (Which was awesome!), but fitness wise it didn't really count lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of ab exercises.


----------



## SplendidBob

-1 leg leg press.
-Tricep pushdown machine. 3 sets and then drop sets all the way down to the 3rd lowest weight.
-Lat raise machine (weight went up), 3 sets and then drop sets
-1 arm bicep curl machine, weight up
-Dumbell front raises, weight up, 3 sets and then drop sets
-Rear flye machine, weight up, 3 sets and drop sets
-Seated hamstring curl, 3 sets and drop sets (ugh, ****ing hate this but hamstrings are lagging a bit).

Still struggling to get any back stuff in unfortunately because my neck isn't quite ready for it. I did go pretty hard on the rear flyes though (which is usually a bad one for it) and it held up well.

Have gone to a full body again since I am dieting (less gym frequency as it stimulates my hunger too much). Lots of drop sets too, I like them, and I seem to have pretty decent recovery so it seems fine atm for me to basically spam the crap out of them. 

Next bulk (which will be much more controlled than the last lol) I am hoping that my neck will have recovered enough I can start thinking about doing some compound free weight stuff, finally.


----------



## cinto

Walked for 50 minutes. Now I'm drinking Jack, what's up with me?


----------



## catcharay

Uncomplicated stuff. Squats, lunges. That's mainly what I do for weights component..yeah lazy, better than nothing.


----------



## MCHB

Got out on the bike again and did the same loop as yesterday. The rain we got knocked a lot of the smoke down so tonight's ride was smoke free. Might try to get out tomorrow for half a ride after work. 

...at 2:40AM when I get home lol.


----------



## Hollo

Just a morning set of push-ups and situps before starting my day


----------



## Steve French

First I ran 3.5 km's. Then I had to stop as I had thing's to do. Followed it up with 60 pushups, 60 situps, and a paltry 5 pullups. Never could seem to do them well. I think it's a combination of being a gangly ******* and the damn awkwardness of these doorway pullup bars. Maybe being a lazy ****er who avoids them too.

I had this retarded idea. I would try and reach the optimum physical fitness standards of the Navy SEALs. That is: swimming 500 yards in 9:30, running 1.5 miles in 9:30, doing 75 pushups in 2 minutes, 75 situps in 2 minutes, and 15 pullups in, you guessed it, 2 minutes. The pushups and situps should not be too difficult, I can see the pullups taking awhile, and the swimming and running look most difficult. I've never been a very good swimmer. The navy handily provides a little booklet on how to structure your training.

Of course, this program is full of holes, and needs to be patched up to avoid muscle imbalances. I need a bit of fun and regularity and some reachable goals to keep myself motivated while training though.


----------



## MCHB

I was tired but I got out on the bike afterwork tonight and biked to the park and back; as long as I jump on the bike right when I get home and don't sit down at all I find I'm more motivated to get out. Saw a mama deer with a baby white tail deer and I almost esploded on account of the cuteness; I've seen a lot of baby deer, but never a white tail!


----------



## Rains

11.03 km. Mostly from walking.


----------



## farfegnugen

midnight run through the woods into the city streets. Mostly peaceful but can be slightly unnerving in the pitch black and the sidewalks aren't too level in all places.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I did leg presses, lying leg curls, seated horizontal leg press, seated leg curls, seated calve raises and another calve exercise on the horizontal leg press.


----------



## RealityoftheSituation

I woke up and walked to work.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Dumbbell presses, side dumbbell lateral raises, rear delts on the pec machine, military presses, side lateral delt cable raises, bent over rear delt dumbbell raises, hammer strength shoulder presses, seated machine lateral raises, rear delts with dumbbells lying on a bench, rope upright rows, and dumbbell shrugs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> The usual:
> ~ 3 x 5 Minutes Cross Cycle
> ~ 3 x 1 Minute Planks
> ~ 3 x 10 Leg Extension Crunches


^^^The usual^^^


----------



## Steve French

Decided I better just buckle down and go to a gym and track my progress and start a program. Phrak's Greyskull LP. Man, it was bad. Barbell rows, bench press, and squats today. I hurt, and my numbers were a little sad. I certainly didn't gain any strength from a couple months of inactivity and hard drinking. Also, for some reason I decided to try a one rep max bench at the end of my workout. I had to do the roll of shame, I imagine it was quite humourous to anybody watching.


----------



## Rains

None. I really lose the plot on the weekends.


----------



## SplendidBob

Rains said:


> None. I really lose the plot on the weekends.


Carefully planned rest days


----------



## SplendidBob

Steve French said:


> track my progress


I always find it odd that literally nobody else in the gym seems to record their progress (I think I saw one dude, once), or maybe people are using apps?. I wonder what they think of me with my little booklet that I always take out before sets.

Maybe I just have a really bad memory though and everyone else just members ****.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

Did a parkrun this morning (5k) Set off too fast ended up having to walk some of it and finished well outside my best time but at least I got some exercise. I am really trying to get my into shape because I have rather foolishly decided to run a half marathon in October.


----------



## MCHB

35km on the bike; I did my loop from the house up through Crawford, cut across along the KVR and then down the FSR. It was awesome! I should have brought a pair of warmer gloves along though as it was cooler higher up and my hands got cold. Also one of my water bottle cages broke, so I'll have to pick up a replacement tomorrow and take the busted one into work to see if I can tig weld it back together.

Even with all the smoke outside, the sunset was wicked cool! Not a bad way to spend a little over 3 hours.


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of ab workouts.


----------



## Dissipated

Some weighted dips/pushups and a sparring session with a friend.


----------



## Steve French

I have such terrible DOMS that it hurts to do anything. I've pretty well laid around all day. Regardless, going to get out there and do overhead press, chinups, and deadlifts. I guess I haven't technically done them yet. But now that I've wrote this down, I have to go so as to not be a liar. Keeping myself accountable.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Nothing today. I tend to be a little lazy on weekends. But on the weekdays, I like to lift weights and do the stair master.


----------



## farfegnugen

I did 25 sprints at a local football field before GOT, and tried to do some bear crawls for the first time in forever. They're a lot more tiring than I remember. . I finished off with running up this steep incline a few times.


----------



## Steve French

Well, I added in curls and farmer carrys. Finished with a mile run. Cue asthma attack.


----------



## Mc Borg

impedido10 said:


> Do you get really tired?


From the bike rides? Not anymore; I've been riding that distance semi-consistently, so I've built up tons of stamina. Earlier this year, 8 miles and I'd be sore for days/drained (my bike was stolen/I didn't ride mush in the winter). Also, caffeine helps. hehe.

12 miles today. I started doing pull-ups, dips, Australian pull-ups, and leg raises recently. I did those. Hollow body stuff and push-ups. I'm trying to work my way up to this guy's level, lol:


----------



## ravens

Bicep curls, row, crunches, pulldowns, flyes, hammer curls. 3 miles on stationary bike.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pushups, Jump rope and punching bag. I'm about to leave for a few hours bike ride. Give the legs something to cry about.


----------



## CollegeGal

i ran out of breath from limping down the stairs since one foot is useless


----------



## Chevy396

I used a heating pad for my back and neck, then took a nice long nap so it would heal faster.


----------



## MCHB

Mc Borg said:


> From the bike rides? Not anymore; I've been riding that distance semi-consistently, so I've built up tons of stamina. Earlier this year, 8 miles and I'd be sore for days/drained (my bike was stolen/I didn't ride mush in the winter). Also, caffeine helps. hehe.
> 
> 12 miles today. I started doing pull-ups, dips, Australian pull-ups, and leg raises recently. I did those. Hollow body stuff and push-ups. I'm trying to work my way up to this guy's level, lol:


Stop making me look bad! :grin2:

...or keep being awesome; either way! :clap


----------



## MCHB

CollegeGal said:


> i ran out of breath from limping down the stairs since one foot is useless


Honestly the fact that you limped down the stairs says you're stronger than you think. Keep being awesome! :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

finallyclosed said:


> I used a heating pad for my back and neck, then took a nice long nap so it would heal faster.


Awesomeness! "MTFU" only does so much, but knowing when you need time to recover is equally awesome! :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

Scrub-Zero said:


> Pushups, Jump rope and punching bag. I'm about to leave for a few hours bike ride. Give the legs something to cry about.


"Shut up, legs!" is my mantra on the bike. No idea what the roads and trails are like where you're at, but over here with the exception of rail trails it's uphill until you get sick of going up...so the incentive to go up is balanced out by the ride down!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

MCHB said:


> "Shut up, legs!" is my mantra on the bike. No idea what the roads and trails are like where you're at, but over here with the exception of rail trails it's uphill until you get sick of going up...so the incentive to go up is balanced out by the ride down!


Yeah, you have to put the legs in their place or they get lazy.

All that climbing must be nice, especially with all that pretty scenery. I'd love to be able to climb instead of flat trails with molehills. If you go nearer to downtown Montreal there are a lot of hills to climb, and some are pretty damn steep. But it's a bit far from where I am now.

To compensate for lack of hills, I go really, really fast and push until i'm almost exhausted lol.


----------



## MCHB

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah, you have to put the legs in their place or they get lazy.
> 
> All that climbing must be nice, especially with all that pretty scenery. I'd love to be able to climb instead of flat trails with molehills. If you go nearer to downtown Montreal there are a lot of hills to climb, and some are pretty damn steep. But it's a bit far from where I am now.
> 
> To compensate for lack of hills, I go really, really fast and push until i'm almost exhausted lol.


I do the same...except with lower gear ratio's lol. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, tricep dips, press ups, and delt flys.


----------



## MCHB

19.6km today; nothing spectacular (my regular loop) but it was still good to get out...especially after drinking way to much Friday night and nursing a hangover all of Saturday.


----------



## MCHB

Tonight's ride helped me take my mind off things and was awesome in many ways. I have my bike setup for doing overnight bikepacking excursions and have been dying to try it out with the gear loaded on it and it performed flawlessly and took Race Classic like a champ.

With the smoke and ash raining down, it was like riding on another planet. The moon was blood red and if Mars had trees, it'd be a damn close faximile.

I also had my first encounter with a large predatory animal. About 30' in front of me I saw a rather large shadow book it across the trail in front of me and dive off into the nearby bushes.

"There's no way I saw what I thought I just saw..."

I clicked on my helmet light and panned around a bit and spotted a rather large black bear about 6 feet off the ground up a nearby tree. We exchanged longing glances of "Free Hugz?!" before I verbally greeted Yogi III and detoured down an adjacent trail. I knew there was one in the area, but I didn't expect to meet him face to face!

...other exciting animal encounters tonight included a four point buck, a toad and a ferocious mouse.


----------



## Steve French

Bench press, incline dumbbell press, decline smith machine press, dips, close-grip bench press, cable crunches, hip thrusts. Jumped to a new damn program yet again, because I wanted to see some quicker results and I wanted to be in that ma****ing gym every day. 

I hurt. It feels like I've never used my forearms or hands before, I assume the latter just from all that gripping the bar with the huge amount of volume.


----------



## MCHB

20km tonight. After my bear encounter the other night I decided that "maaaaaaybe" I should carry a can of "No-Hugz-4U" with me until Yogi and Boo Boo go to bed for the winter.

I know you can buy these, but if you have a hacksaw and a sander it's cheaper to make your own using a cheap (bonus points if it's old) water bottle and cutting the top off. If you do it carefully the fit between the bottle and can will form a vacuum seal which keeps the "No-Hugz-4U" firmly within it's LDPE buddy.


----------



## hemu

YOG PRANAYAM and then tried to MEDITATE but struggled a lot to keep irrelevant thoughts from coming, the more I try to calm my mind the more thoughts arises


----------



## rl1997

Today was my light "pump up" day.

Overhead Press 120lb 3x8
One Arm DB Press 50lb 3x8
Romian Deadlift 185lb 3x8
Rack Pull 405lb 6x3
Barbell Row 235lb 3x8
Chin Ups 25lb 3x8
Rear Delt Raise 25lb 3x10
Side Delt Raise 25lb 3x10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396

Lifted weights. Unfortunately I've had a cramp in my neck for a while and this made it nearly unbearable. Thank god for medical marijuana.


----------



## MCHB

25 km tonight. I was sure glad I wore a long sleeved shirt tonight because I target fixated, the front tire washed out and I went over sideways into an epic powerslide that kicked up enough dust to make Pigpen envious...I went from 0 to Destination *****ed in 0.765 seconds which I think is a personal best!

To be fair though, the bike did go farther than me and somehow wound up completely backwards to the direction I was going. Could have done without driving my knee into the pedal though...them little grip pins are evil!


Blizzy is totally fine and still completely functional!


----------



## MCHB

20km on the bike tonight. Last night I put the 4 1/2" tires back on and tonight I decided to explore some of the dirtbike/atv trails up behind the house. The conditions ranged from beach sand too gravel and baby heads (rocks the size of baby heads lol). It was pretty smoky and arguably thicker than yesterday yet still awesome to get out for a bit!


----------



## stellabelly

Walk with my Dog for 4 km up and down - Feel relaxed and healthy


----------



## MCHB

24km on the bike. Loaded up my bikepacking stuff again (I added a bunch of stuff) to start getting used to the extra weight and the handling on the trail. There were some downed trees on Astrid, so I summoned my inner She-Ra and threw the bike over my shoulder. The little bit of rain we had yesterday was awesome for the trails; firmed them up and got rid of the moon dust!


----------



## Chevy396

Full body free weights workout. I had to burn off some of the buffalo testosterone I got from eating that steak for lunch.


----------



## MCHB

26km tonight.

Legs were like, "So recovery day, right?" :sus

Brain (fueled on caramel frap and roast beef) replied, "Let's go exploring!" :boogie

"...F***." :wife


----------



## Overcast

1 hour and a half of boxing drills and jogging early in the morning. Another hour of core training in the afternoon.



finallyclosed said:


> Lifted weights. Unfortunately I've had a cramp in my neck for a while and this made it nearly unbearable. *Thank god for medical marijuana*.


Pshhhh lucky :b! I don't like annoying dealers so I don't smoke anymore unfortunately.


----------



## Kuse

10.5km run.


----------



## MCHB

28km tonight. After coming across what appeared to be a bear cub clinging to a tree while biking up the lower section of Fairlane, I opted to double back and explore around Gillard FSR instead...Suffice to say it was a perfect night to explore and work on sustained climbing endurance!


----------



## Steve French

Bench, deadlifts, chinups, hanging leg raises. Even used the crunch machine, followed by a 3/4 mile run. Got gassed early. I need some different core exercises in my life. I was enjoying weighted crunches but got odd pain in some tendon or something in my hip. That worried me.


----------



## Kuse

10.5km run.


----------



## Chevy396

Tons of walking. I even walked half a mile to the liquor store. Half of that I was carrying a 15 pack of Coors Lite.


----------



## MCHB

22.5km yesterday and 9 today. Have to be up at 5 tomorrow as I'm back to work so just a short one tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ 3 x 5 Minutes Cross Cycling
~ 3 x 1 Minute Planks
~ 3 x 15 Leg Extension Crunches
~ 3 x 15 Push Ups
~ 3 x 15 Bench Leg Extensions


----------



## Chevy396

Went for a nice long walk again. I'm starting to dread coming back home because it is so beautiful early in the morning. Planning to lift weights a little later once I've recovered from the walk. I walk pretty fast so it's a nice workout.


----------



## Rains

8.5 km distance covered by a combination of walking and running.



Kuse said:


> 10.5km run.


How often do you do that?


----------



## Kevin001

Push ups, presses, db curls, holds, tricep dips, and arnold presses.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I went for a long bike ride today in the searing heat. It felt pretty good since most of the summer has been total crap.

Did a bit of jump rope and pushups/situps too.


----------



## Kuse

Rains said:


> How often do you do that?


I try to every second day but it's more like 2 to 3 times a week at the moment. I work fulltime. I guess it's more of a jog/run but I like doing the full 10km or more. About to go for a run now actually.


----------



## Rains

Kuse said:


> I try to every second day but it's more like 2 to 3 times a week at the moment. I work fulltime. I guess it's more of a jog/run but I like doing the full 10km or more. About to go for a run now actually.


Also how long does it usually take? Because I covered 12.10 km today but that was from walking all day and then doing a 20 minute jog (albeit, a fairly slow one). You must be super fit if you're doing 10.5 km in one run.


----------



## Kuse

Rains said:


> Also how long does it usually take? Because I covered 12.10 km today but that was from walking all day and then doing a 20 minute jog (albeit, a fairly slow one). You must be super fit if you're doing 10.5 km in one run.


It takes about 70 to 75 minutes. It took about 2 to 3 months to build up to the 10km with no walking fitness level. Each time I could do less walking and more running. It's fun to reach a fitness goal. Someone broke into my house when I was out running so I stopped for about 2 months. Then it took another 2 months to build back up to the 10km run level again. I still have about 5kg I want to lose.

I hope you enjoy your jogging too, it's good for you both physically and mentally.


----------



## MCHB

19.6km last night...my cardio level (and apparent posting habits when intoxicated lol) says that I need to dial back on beer friday a bit!


----------



## Sus y

I haven't yet but I may excersise a bit later on. Anyway I'm sharing this thread with you because I though you may be interested in as I'm seeing you are running/walking/biking, @MCHB @Kuse @Rains @Scrub-Zero @finallyclosed @SteveFrench @Neo (Hope you don't mind the tag).

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-team-contest-team-anyone-interested-2084697/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15 minutes cross cycling & yoga/stretching


----------



## Kevin001

Tricep dips, pushups, db curls, presses, arnold presses, shrugs, and holds.


----------



## Chevy396

Walked for at least 5 miles at a pretty fast march, the day after lifting heavy weights.


----------



## cmed

Brisk fall morning run.


----------



## kevinbrain

Everyday I work out for about an hour to keep my health safe and sound. I think this is the best practice for someone without invest.


----------



## MCHB

41km up at the rail trail.


----------



## Kevin001

Ab workout


----------



## Chevy396

7-8 miles hiking.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Jogging on the beach when it was windy af and got sand in my face.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, kick backs, hip thrusts, lunges, calf raises, and pulses.


----------



## MCHB

36km today. Drove up to the KVR and rode out to Hydraulic lake and partway up the Highrim trail. It was Abso-****in-Lutely Gorgeous!


----------



## Arbre

Jogged for 15 minutes today.


----------



## MCHB

Biked 57km on the rail trail today. By the time I got back to the truck my legs were basically Lactic Jello.

Also found some wicked views!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Incline hammer strength press, rear delts on the pec deck, incline dumbbell press, bent over real lateral raises, flat dumbbell press, chest laying on a 45 degree incline doing real delt raises, machine chest press, rear delts on the cable machines (crossing arms over each other), pec deck (when I do my chest on the pec deck I lower the seat all the way down and position my hands above the handles to focus on my upper pecs).


----------



## wmu'14

Pullups / chin ups (those are my favorite), running, shoulder press, chest press, bicep curl, tricep press, back extension, pull down


----------



## ravens

Bicep curls, pushdowns, pulldowns, crunches, walked a mile and a half.


----------



## Chevy396

I went for my long hikes today. Both times. That's about 10-12 miles.


----------



## cinto

7 mile jog.


----------



## Chevy396

cinto said:


> 7 mile jog.


Nice. Are you trying to get into twerking shape?


----------



## cinto

finallyclosed said:


> Nice. Are you trying to get into twerking shape?


Isn't that your job? :conf


----------



## farfegnugen

Did some twerking so I can go running tomorrow.

Did some light chest/tricep/ab exercises then some floor work while watching the ball game. Haven't been all that energetic of late.


----------



## MCHB

40km on the bike. It was a slushy, soft mucky grind for a good portion of it. Gorgeous though!


----------



## Kevin001

Ab exercises.


----------



## stellabelly

Morning walk 5 km's


----------



## AffinityWing

10 minutes cardio on stationary bike
10 minutes full body on stepper


----------



## cinto

7.2 mile hike


----------



## SplendidBob

Leg press, 4 sets
Calf press, 4 sets
Walked on running machine for 10 mins
Leg press, 3 sets
Calf press, 3 sets

For some reason the leg extension and leg curl both hurt my neck, so atm I have to do the leg press and make sure to get a good stretch and activate with my glutes / hamstrings.


----------



## farfegnugen

I suppose it fits into today. I did about a 12 laps and about 12 sprints of around 200 m. I worked too many hours today to get anything good in yet tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Squats, db deadlifts, hip thrusts, cal raises, lunges, pulses, and kick backs.


----------



## JH1983

splendidbob said:


> Leg press, 4 sets
> Calf press, 4 sets
> Walked on running machine for 10 mins
> Leg press, 3 sets
> Calf press, 3 sets
> 
> For some reason the leg extension and leg curl both hurt my neck, so atm I have to do the leg press and make sure to get a good stretch and activate with my glutes / hamstrings.


Do you have access to a hack squat machine? I find it to be a more effective alternative to squats as far as machines go. I'd think it would be okay for your neck if the leg press was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> Do you have access to a hack squat machine? I find it to be a more effective alternative to squats as far as machines go. I'd think it would be okay for your neck if the leg press was.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sadly not .

Although to be honest my legs don't really need much work anyway. I am a weird centaur looking dude and my upper body lags way behind .


----------



## JH1983

splendidbob said:


> Sadly not .
> 
> Although to be honest my legs don't really need much work anyway. I am a weird centaur looking dude and my upper body lags way behind .


I have the opposite problem. My legs aren't that impressive for as strong as they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

JH1983 said:


> I have the opposite problem. My legs aren't that impressive for as strong as they are.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Yeh, I think my legs are a combo of genetics (they have always been oversized) and me having done a lot of hill walking back when I was over 300lbs. The last few months is the first time I have actually trained them and they kinda blew up.

I wish I could say the same thing about my upper body, although progress is being slowly made (despite cutting, though my cut is going badly lol). Newb gains still most likely.

I also have the fairly ridiculous situation of carrying a **** load of fat on my stomach and arse, but am getting veiny on my arms and shoulders /sigh. Not only a centaur, but a weird male / female hybrid w.r.t. fat distribution too


----------



## sara041

I ran for 5 miles and did some workout and I'm feel great.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Iron Horse, shadowboxing, and jump rope. Can't get a bike ride in because my old man is coming for a visit.


----------



## JH1983

Worked up to a trap bar deadlift single at 755lbs (343kg) this morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg

14-ish mile bike ride. A bunch of calisthenic exercises.


----------



## MCHB

35km today. Quite enjoying exploring the backroads that branch off the Trans Canada Trail!


----------



## Overcast

8 km run
Core/ab workout 
15 minutes on the rowing machine


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I ran a mile yesterday.


----------



## anxious777confident

swimming is good for the mood!!


----------



## MCHB

Biked 9km on snowy trails. My cardio level (or lack-there-of) says I need to make more of an effort to bike more after work during the week!


----------



## Kevin001

Did some ab work


----------



## MCHB

8.5km on the bike after work yesterday. Need to get my hill climbing and winter legs back lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

MCHB said:


> 8.5km on the bike after work yesterday. Need to get my hill climbing and winter legs back lol.


I pulled 13 miles yesterday, in the middle of traffic and a few quiet areas lol. Almost got into two accidents because I caught the rush hour downtown and two idiots cut me off. Thank God for hyper-awareness and good brake pads.

Mountain climbing seems to peaceful, other than your legs crying out :lol

Anyway. Good luck with strengthening them legs.


----------



## MCHB

Scrub-Zero said:


> I pulled 13 miles yesterday, in the middle of traffic and a few quiet areas lol. Almost got into two accidents because I caught the rush hour downtown and two idiots cut me off. Thank God for hyper-awareness and good brake pads.
> 
> Mountain climbing seems to peaceful, other than your legs crying out :lol
> 
> Anyway. Good luck with strengthening them legs.


It's especially peaceful in the winter after the sun sets!

I have an aversion to riding pavement (though gravel FSR's and deep woods gravel back roads are awesome!). Knowing what the drivers are like around here I can't imagine doing so during rush hour and downtown! For me that's all sorts of nope lol.

My legs are weaker because I've only been riding one day a week for the past month or so. Amazing how fast ya loose it!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

MCHB said:


> It's especially peaceful in the winter after the sun sets!
> 
> I have an aversion to riding pavement (though gravel FSR's and deep woods gravel back roads are awesome!). Knowing what the drivers are like around here I can't imagine doing so during rush hour and downtown! For me that's all sorts of nope lol.
> 
> My legs are weaker because I've only been riding one day a week for the past month or so. Amazing how fast ya loose it!


I bet it's peaceful and beautiful(saw some pics you posted). You don't have very harsh winters over there, do you?

I would love to ride somewhere else than traffic, but I find bike trails so dull. In traffic, I can see people and swerve in between cars, which is very fun to me. I also like to race against cars to see if I can make it at the end of the streets before they can.

Quebec has pretty good drivers overall at least. They drive fast, but can handle their cars. The Only problems I've had are with taxi drivers, old people, and idiots on their cell phones.

And yeah, the legs lose the power kind of fast if you don't ride often. You definitely feel it after even just a week. It's interesting how the human body adjust so fast to being lazy :lol


----------



## MCHB

5.5km's on the bike in soft slushy snow (up to teddy bear). It was hard going but the beer at the top was spectacular! Heading back down toboggan physics came into play! On the plus side my winter bail levels are still at "break-dance" levels!

..."When in doubt throw shapes in the snow!" and "WOW! I didn't know my legs could go THAT far apart without my junk hitting the top tube!" come to mind. 

We need a nice ambient -4C...and like...real winter to hit!


----------



## unemployment simulator

leg day 

squats 40% of 1rm x 5
50% of 1rm x 5
60% of 1rm x 3
65% of 1rm x 5
75% of 1rm x 5
85% of 1rm x 6

pullups 2 sets of 10, chinups 2 sets 10 and 6

foam rolling
hill climb

may do some work on the bike later.


----------



## Kandice

I decided to start exercising today! I did 30 minutes on the treadmill and attempted to do some ab exercises for 30 minutes, but I failed at doing planks. I was sweating, so regardless of my failures, I think I did a pretty good job for day 1.


----------



## MCHB

Managed to do 14km on the bike after work tonight. I made some changes to my after work routine and it now goes eat, bike (every second day to start methinks), do whatever else and still be in bed by 8:30 at the latest to wake up somewhere between 4:00 and 4:30am.

...also does swinging a 6lb deadblow hammer at work count as exercise? Because I did that for like 20 minutes trying to get a bearing into place onto a slightly out of round spot on 3 15/16" shaft lol.

(out of round by a couple thousandths of an inch!)


----------



## NovaBubble

Grinded out 5 and a half miles (6:30ish pace per mile) on the treadmill. Walked half a mile afterwards for a cool down. I found a nice new song while I was listening to a different house mix playlist so I'm happy about that. Not happy about how much my feet hurt though haha. I think I need to get a new pair of running shoes lol.


----------



## Steve French

Shoveled the driveway. Some ****er had to extend it by another 100 square feet, and then some ****er had to drive over the snow a bunch of times. Got a good burn going, had to reach for my inhaler. Hope this doesn't affect me in the gym tomorrow. I'm paranoid about being a bit burnt out and not hitting all my prs.

Working on bulking up has made me paranoid of any unnecessary physical activity.


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, pushups, arnold presses, tricep dips, presses, and holds.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

15 miles on the bike today. It was nice and warm too, so I didn't need to put on my heavy coat. Two sweaters did the trick.


----------



## Evelin N

I ran 

Tomorrow i shall run gain.


----------



## AmberLarson

Squats. My body warms so well, while I am doing squats. And, also, they cheer me up


----------



## Anthony L

Today was rest day so just walking to the office and coming back lol

Can't wait to hit some bench press tomorrow!


----------



## Steve French

Countless reps of fork raises and milk pulls. I tell you, this bulking up is almost not worth the effort. Gonna turn into a ****ing jersey cow pretty soon. I spend more time eating, preparing foods, and counting calories than working out. Might have to just go for tweaker shredded levels.


----------



## DSusan

I took out my cycle out of our home's basement and took a ride for around 10 kilometres - Kind of an adventurous trip


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This was yesterday. I will try to do as much today. I was hoping for 80 miles total for the week, maybe 100, but the weather has not been on my side.


----------



## Steve French

Front squats, overhead press, romanian deadlifts, lat pulldown, curls, and weighted decline sit-ups at the gym. Earlier in the day I went for a hard skate. That kind of killed my strength a bit later. Between all the exercise and accidentally kicking something quite hard, I am very sore. My hip flexors hurt so bad after the skate I was having trouble doing anything.


----------



## Kevin001

Crunches, side bends, curls, pushups, planks, dips, and arnold presses.


----------



## Rickets

140 minutes on tread, 924 calories burned.


----------



## wmu'14

Yesterday just pushups (was celebrating my birthday so wasn't able to make it to the gym), but today I am going!


----------



## Skygrinder

5 sets of pushups, squats and dips. 60 seconds rest between sets. Some planking and jumping jacks. Also just lifting my 2kg dumbbells throughout the day (not adjustable sadly, so when I wanted a bit more, I would cross them over each other and lift both with one hand. Still not much, but it's all I have at home).

Feeling good. :3


----------



## Kevin001

Worked abs


----------



## Scrub-Zero

pushups and legs up sets, Shadowboxing, jump rope, grip, and horse stance.


----------



## wmu'14

leg curls, leg extensions, pull downs, chest press, tricep press, tricep extension, shoulder press


----------



## MCHB

15km on the mountain bike tonight. Never realized how much being on the bike improves my mood...I mean I can only be an ******* for so long on the interweb before I start getting restless! A little bit more snow, a freeze-thaw cycle and then -10 until march will make the conditions even more awesome than they were tonight!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@MCHB

I come back invigorated after a good bike ride too. It just sucks that it doesn't last very long


----------



## MCHB

Scrub-Zero said:


> @*MCHB*
> 
> I come back invigorated after a good bike ride too. It just sucks that it doesn't last very long


True that! I'm planning to do a few overnight bike packing trips next summer on Blizzy which'll be awesome. Winter riding at night is wicked because there's nobody else on the trails.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

MCHB said:


> True that! I'm planning to do a few overnight bike packing trips next summer on Blizzy which'll be awesome. Winter riding at night is wicked because there's nobody else on the trails.


Wow, that sounds super cool. How does it work? Do you ride all night nonstop or do you camp out to rest once in a while?

I should start planning stuff like that too. I'm in decent shape enough now to ride longer distances. I was thinking of doing Montreal-Quebec at some point.

Nice bike btw. Each time I see one of those, I want one :lol


----------



## MCHB

Scrub-Zero said:


> Wow, that sounds super cool. How does it work? Do you ride all night nonstop or do you camp out to rest once in a while?
> 
> I should start planning stuff like that too. I'm in decent shape enough now to ride longer distances. I was thinking of doing Montreal-Quebec at some point.
> 
> Nice bike btw. Each time I see one of those, I want one :lol


Bike packing is like hiking to camp somewhere except you carry most of the gear on the bike. (which consists of a minimalist camping kit!) You can get obnoxiously large saddle bags and a handlebar harness and dry bag to carry stuff. (or go old school with a pannier rack and pannier bags) :grin2:

It's funny because I used to think fat bikes were the dumbest thing until I tried one! Back when I got Blizzy I felt like a 5 year old driving a monster truck lol.


----------



## whitewestie

I run a short distance once daily. Want to do it twice daily. That's all I do for exercise. I suck..

Sent from my T752 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Stretching & cross cycling


----------



## SlipDaJab

10k rowing.


----------



## Steve French

It was deadlift day, and it wasn't good. I got a bit paranoid in the middle of lifting about my back position and the fatigue I was feeling and adjusting my form just threw me off. I lost track in my one set and did twice as many reps as I should as I thought it was my amrap set. Then I was fatigued for the actual amrap set. I decided to say **** it and move on to overhead press. That went fine, and my dumbbell presses and pallof presses. Decided to do some back extensions to even things out a bit more. I had never done this exercise before. Not sure I will again. Something about the movement of it made me quite lightheaded. Just did fifteen reps, only bodyweight, and I just about had a nap right there in the gym. That threw me off even more. Had to call er a day.


----------



## EarthDominator

Incline press, decline press, leg press, triceps pushdown, lat pushdown, rowing, sit ups. 

Rowing part was for a warmup.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, squats, lunges, calf raises, db curls, and lat raises.


----------



## farfegnugen

It's cold outside and dreary. I did some shoulder lifts this morning at home and might hit the gym tonight if I have anything left in the tank.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm starting this today. Figured I would change things up from my regular routine or add to it with some basic kung fu. I will build up to doing all the exercises and then maybe move up from there.


----------



## Chevy396

Full body free weights and I did a sprint while I was hiking.


----------



## MCHB

Swung a 6lb deadblow to the point of "**** you anti-seize!"

Two days...two ****ing days to clean off a layer of anti-seize smaller than my cock in winter after a bike ride!


----------



## bellshah

I rode my bicycle around town.


----------



## MCHB

20km on the bike; went and found me some winter!


----------



## greentea33

I went and drugged a giant cat tree across the pet store then up two flights of steps.....


should have got a chameleon instead.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

5 minutes x 4 cross cycle, 20 x 3 leg curls, 25 x 3 hamstring curls, 1 minute x 3 planks, 15 x leg extension crunches, & 15 x 3 push ups


----------



## anxietyconquerer

Squats. Works out your core body strength and the largest muscle group in your body.

100% recommend it for combating anxiety and living a mentally and emotionally healthy life.

Definitely get a trainer or watch Youtube videos first to get your form and technique right..


----------



## wmu'14

Rest Day Today. Going Hard The Rest of the Week.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mine is pretty much the same every time.

Pushups, Situps, Jump Rope, Shadow Boxing(need a new punching bag) and a lot of different kicks after stretching a good while.


----------



## Steve French

Bench press, squats, overhead press, tricep extensions. Decided to switch up my program, as I've done way too often. I was spending too much time in the gym at a time. Keeping it simple. Less exercises, more sets, less volume, more weight. Focusing on the compounds. In and out of there in under an hour. 

I noticed some minor vascularity going on when I was admiring my pump. Small victories brotha.


----------



## scooby

Early morning snatch session and power clean/jerk on 0 sleep because I couldn't get to sleep. Funzies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just 1 minute planks & 15 leg extension crunches in a few sets


----------



## unemployment simulator

12 miles on the bike, 2 hours of walking and 531 with military press and deadlifts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15 minutes cross cycle


----------



## MCHB

Yesterday I went for a just over 7km hike stubbornly pushing my bike through 8" of powdered snow lol. I think of that 7km I got in maybe 1km worth of riding. I could not get traction (the snow and base layer was way to soft) and figured "Well...any exercise is better than no exercise!" Normally the trails are packed down by ambitious hikers and dog walkers but last night not so much!

I gotta make more of an effort to exercise after work because I've been seriously dogging it lately...and I don't mean that in the "making two pieces of metal line up" kinda way.

(bonus points if that made sense)

...it was a 2 hour adventure so...yeah.


----------



## cimarron

Some squats, lunges, and core. Bouldering usc a great workout too.


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of ab exercises.


----------



## jane nair

hello everyone,
I wake up early morning when I go to the office.after office I go to my gym then I run in the treadmill for half an hour then I do 15x3 push up,12x3 benchpress,15x3 barbell press,15x3 dumbell fly,15x3 back pully in the rowing machine,10x3 leg squads,10x3 leg extension.after t5hat I become so much tired.feels good


----------



## unemployment simulator

done nothing for about 3-4 days, need to get back to it now I am back home.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Squats and stationary bike



MCHB said:


> 20km on the bike; went and found me some winter!


I never realized winter in Canada was something you have to go and find.


----------



## MCHB

geraltofrivia said:


> Squats and stationary bike
> 
> I never realized winter in Canada was something you have to go and find.


Where I live it can be, though fortunately we have lots now! The roads are like adult bumper cars...and uh...a skating rink!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

MCHB said:


> Where I live it can be, though fortunately we have lots now! The roads are like adult bumper cars...and uh...a skating rink!


Neat :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

5km on the bike! +2 outside but the multi-use trails at the park were perfect tonight! I spend a lot of time in that park and as soon as I re-adjust to my new work schedule I hope to get out more after work...when I get off at 2 in the morning! It's supposed to cool off again somewhat later this week which should firm up a lot the snowbanks!

It was Bliss!


...except for having to scrape little Poopy-fru-fru's crap off my front tire...I don't care how cute your ****su or whatever is, if you aren't responsible enough or feel "too entitled" to clean up after your tail wagging leg humper you should not own a pupper!


...there I was scraping my front tire off sideways in the snowbank. It was nasty...Think partially digested chemical kibble grit! Have you ever tried to clean dog crap off a 4.6" tire that has the same amount of squish as a breast implant? Usually I'm pretty good at avoiding landmines but not tonight apparently!


...makes for an amusing story I suppose, so there is that I guess...


----------



## Chevy396

Four miles of speed hiking with three short uphill sprints along the way. Feels similar to how I feel recovering from lifting weights.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to shovel snow off my driveway. I got about 3 to 3.5", but it blew around :stu.

I REALLY hope I don't hurt my back. I will need to bundle up as it is in the mid teens (F) outside.


----------



## Chevy396

4.5 mile hike. Back is sore again, but that's the price I pay to get it strong again.


----------



## farfegnugen

I had a brief workout while watching the game earlier, but ended up doing about 6 hours of snow shoveling earlier. I really need to invest in some equipment. I did like my workout yesterday though- good decent run and some upper body work


----------



## Steve French

I ran a mile. Just a mile. Been doing that every day lately, just to get a bit of cardio in. Thinking about amping it up though. Putting a bit more distance on er, though I do like the recovery of just a short sprint. I see this 20km run coming up in August and I think I might just like to try er. Running is so boring though. Music doesn't get it done, as I relate the length of the songs to how much I got to run and it makes it seem like it lasts forever.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm going on a long walk soon and then I'll do my usual work out later tonight. Not sure I want to walk at -18c outside though. Sounds like a good day to stay in and watch a movie.


----------



## 0589471

Did my hike with my dog again today. He's getting better with his social trips (having a dog with SA, it's so ironic) and I am getting better with my distance. It's going to get so incredibly hot soon, so I have to get my outdoor activities in before it's too late.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

20 minutes cross cyling


----------



## farfegnugen

A pretty decent 2 hour workout at the gym tonight. I did about an hour or so of strictly cardio, then did legs. Must have worked because I came home and dozed off for a brief spell.


----------



## tea111red

i laughed my stomach off.

i feel the burn.

seriously.


----------



## Findedeux

Upper body workout.

Have been dealing with serious shoulder issues so glad I was able to do 75 dumbbells incline bench press.


----------



## farfegnugen

I just did about an hour and half at the gym. I did mostly aerobic stuff again and finished with some abdominal work. Hoping to get outside more this week.


----------



## MCHB

9km on Blizzy...when the conditions are right one can really let the llama's run free going downhill in the winter while blaring Hans Zimmer soundtracks on the Lana box! I topped out at 30km on compacted snow and icey single track lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, tricep dips, presses, arnold presses, db curls, delt flys, and holds.


----------



## scooby

Snatches, powerclean powerjerks, many front squats, jerk presses, snatch HDLs.

My legs are pretty sore from the front squats. I have deadlifts tomorrow.


----------



## NeonSun

I got out of bed on a Monday morning. Now THAT was a workout not for the faint-hearted!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Front barbell squats, lying leg curls, 45 degree leg press, hamstring cable curls, horizontal leg press, hamstring cable where you face the machine and swing your leg back and upwards, seated calf raises, rear delts lying on a 45 incline bench, calves on the leg press, and face pulls with an emphasis on strengthening my rotator cuffs


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Chevy396

Ran about a mile instead of hiking.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyyli

Walking to the kitchen


----------



## Overcast

Ran 12 km early in the morning, then did some ab training later on in the day. I gained some weight during December and January, so now I have to get my *** back in shape.


----------



## AwkrdNapps

I walked 7.5 miles on the cave creek trail in cheaha state park. It took me 4 hours. Lots of rocky terrain, uphill and downhill. It was good if a little creepy when the wind would die down and there was no sound and the trail would thin out. Proud I did it though all by myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Pushups, squats, db presses, arnold presses, tricep dips, db curls, and calf raises.


----------



## twitchy666

*Plank Best*

at home to bring on sound sleep

dumbells for all
biceps, forarm curl
like deadweight & overhead in one motion
100 pushups from nose to elbow extension
then shower, feeling sky in head


----------



## Serious Cat

I took a nap


----------



## Chevy396

A short run.


----------



## KatrinaD

Aww why did i have to see this thread


----------



## Steve French

I did some burpees. Man, I was dying after about ten, though my muscles couldn't keep up to my lungs with the added pushup. Still, had to reach for the puffer. Think I'm going to start doing them just about every day in addition to my normal work outs.


----------



## farfegnugen

about an hour at the gym. I'm getting freaking lazy and the gym closes too early on Sundays.


----------



## Anatoles

Hiit strenght training...and 40 min yoga.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I manage to set up my 100-pound punching back on the ceiling by myself, that was exercise enough :lol

Then I spent some time hitting it and realized I might need gloves or I might hurt my fists.
But it feels good to kick and punch that thing. I'm gonna enjoy that a lot instead of shadowboxing the wind.


----------



## Anatoles

Just took a long walk in the woods,freezing or not,i love it,and in a hour a nice full body hiit workout plus abs


----------



## Kevin001

Some ab work


----------



## twitchy666

*toughest Ninja Warrior challenge*

opening a sealed packet of bacon between two fingers

put all the might & determination into it... the tab snaps off, inaccessible, still locked sealed

so the purpose is

if HGV lorry crashes at high speed the contents, ie. milk won't be shed into ground

I just did it. once every few years without a knife

bonus of no carpal tunnel syndrome harm caused this time


----------



## Arbre

I jogged for 20 minutes today. I've gotten up to 20 minutes now.


----------



## SFC01

Magic 50 (R Enamait Infinite Intesnsity) AM, 15 mins shadow boxing/muay thai and 25 mins HIT on stationary PM.


----------



## jane nair

last week I started my new routine.i was very excited to start all new exercise.today I do some superset.chin up,press down,band over dumble row,sitting cable row,barbell curl,dumbbell curl,preacher curl,concentration curl.now I am lying in the bed.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I went biking around the city. It went out fine and all except for that part where a stray dog barked and chased me for several meters! That was scary!


----------



## Lyyli

Alpha Tauri said:


> I went biking around the city. It went out fine and all except for that part where a stray dog barked and chased me for several meters! That was scary!


Scary. Glad you're safe.


----------



## Anatoles

30 min Tabatha plus 10 min abs with weights


----------



## SFC01

few rounds of shadow boxing to wake up, and some strength training a bit later - ooooh I'm so strong.


----------



## Sus y

I was bit like, couldn't do better.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2056035978011804


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far just 10 minutes cross cycle, a 1 minute plank, & 15 leg extension crunches


----------



## Anatoles

2 pushups,1 burpee,1 jumping jack,2 lunges and 2 cruches......


----------



## ethelcurtis

friday is leg day for me !!


----------



## gnomealone

45 minutes of skating and even weak side cross overs were ok.
Wish I had started when I was a kid rather than a 40-something.
Gonna miss it when/if spring gets here.
My knees aren't terribly interested in jogging, but I'll have to do 
something for mental health/waistline.


----------



## cat001

45 min weight training class at the gym then went on to treadmill for a bit


----------



## Overcast

Trained biceps and triceps today. I ran 3 miles later on in the day too.


----------



## MCHB

About 2 hours pushing on a 7" Grinder and practicing patience...essentially I got sick of having nothing to do and started grinding scabs off the inbeds in the floor because it was better than standing around. (I hate being at work and doing nothing; can't do it because I'm not programmed that way)


----------



## rmb1990

Treadmill for 20 mins... it’s a start I guess.


----------



## unemployment simulator

the usual 531 BBB with some chest fly, chest press, tri pulldowns and shoulder press afterwards. I also walked for 2 hours.. I didn't actually plan to do that much cardio but the first gym I went to didn't have a squat rack! can you believe it!? a gym without a squat rack! to me that is like a yoga centre without yoga mat's! so yea I had to walk all the way across town to find another gym...


----------



## BAC

Did a chest focused body weight workout:

5 sets of one arm push ups (this actually hit my shoulders more than I thought it would going into it)
5 sets of chest dips 1-1/2 rep style
5 sets of push up isometric holds with twisting push ups done in super set fashion


----------



## rockyraccoon

Front barbell squats, lying leg curls, leg press, cable hamstring curls, barbell military press, bulgarian split squats, romanian deadlifts, dumbbell shoulder press, seated calve raises, calves on the leg press


----------



## Chevy396

I stole a few 5 hour energy to last till I get me nuvigil precurser.

1 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator

did some frequency method pushups. gonna continue throughout the day. may do some ab/core work later too.


----------



## Steve French

Got my new treadmill going. Just tested er a bit, ran 3/4 mile at 7mph or so with a ten burst or two. Going to try and get my mile up a bit, bit of incline to simulate the outdoors. Don't judge me, there is still six feet of snow and ice out there, and there is for 8 months of the year. The other months I have asthma and allergies. Gotta love the AC and tunes, and even a tv to glance at.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SFC01 said:


> few rounds of shadow boxing to wake up, and some strength training a bit later - ooooh I'm so strong.


I do a lot of shadow boxing too.

I have a punching bag, but a few days ago the hook broke off while I was hitting the bag lol. I'll need to install it better next time.


----------



## SFC01

Scrub-Zero said:


> I do a lot of shadow boxing too.
> 
> I have a punching bag, but a few days ago the hook broke off while I was hitting the bag lol. I'll need to install it better next time.


Oh cool, I used to train a lot in boxing for years and muay thai, loads of full contact sparring and stuff. Used to love it, well the boxing sparring was the best as muay thai can get rough as hell - I would do a few rounds of muay thai and then relax during the boxing sparring - getting a straight right to the head seemed like a light slap after being kneed and shinned in the head during muay thai haha.

I used to have six foot heavy bag at home for muay thai and boxing, a maize bag and a floor to ceiling ball (you know the light strap ones that ping around, for timing and defence etc) but I ****ed my left elbow up a few years ago so I cant do any proper bag work anymore. Have to be careful even throwing the jab when shadow boxing. Still, I could put anyone down with my right still :grin2:

Do you go to a club or anything or just a fitness thing at home ?


----------



## Eyoga888

Day four of a core challenge

A pilates routine

Three yoga routines

I've been on the mat a lot today!


----------



## Eyoga888

I always try to remind myself that something is better than nothing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SFC01 said:


> Oh cool, I used to train a lot in boxing for years and muay thai, loads of full contact sparring and stuff. Used to love it, well the boxing sparring was the best as muay thai can get rough as hell - I would do a few rounds of muay thai and then relax during the boxing sparring - getting a straight right to the head seemed like a light slap after being kneed and shinned in the head during muay thai haha.
> 
> I used to have six foot heavy bag at home for muay thai and boxing, a maize bag and a floor to ceiling ball (you know the light strap ones that ping around, for timing and defence etc) but I ****ed my left elbow up a few years ago so I cant do any proper bag work anymore. Have to be careful even throwing the jab when shadow boxing. Still, I could put anyone down with my right still :grin2:
> 
> Do you go to a club or anything or just a fitness thing at home ?


I always liked Muay Thai, since the bloodsport days of course lol. But I don't know if I could handle being hit that hard for long. Sadly we're all a bit soft lmao. Good for you that you did it for so long. And Boxing is great. I do that right now with Kickboxing, but I add knees and elbows too. I've been into Martial arts most of my life on and off. I used to do Kund Fu, but the teacher was versatile, so he taught his students some Judo, Aikido and other styles he knew, and of course weapon training. I'm actually not bad at all with Nunchuck lmao.

I wish I went to a club where I can learn properly, but you know, that anxiety and depression thing.

Ah man, I wanted one of those 6-foot bags too for kickboxing and low kicks etc. Right now I only have a normal 100-pound bag and it's not quite enough. My next purchase will be a 6 footer. I have a speed bag too, just waiting to be installed lol.

It's a shame about your injury. Sorry about that mate.


----------



## SFC01

Scrub-Zero said:


> I always liked Muay Thai, since the bloodsport days of course lol. But I don't know if I could handle being hit that hard for long. Sadly we're all a bit soft lmao. Good for you that you did it for so long. And Boxing is great. I do that right now with Kickboxing, but I add knees and elbows too. I've been into Martial arts most of my life on and off. I used to do Kund Fu, but the teacher was versatile, so he taught his students some Judo, Aikido and other styles he knew, and of course weapon training. I'm actually not bad at all with Nunchuck lmao.
> 
> I wish I went to a club where I can learn properly, but you know, that anxiety and depression thing.
> 
> Ah man, I wanted one of those 6-foot bags too for kickboxing and low kicks etc. Right now I only have a normal 100-pound bag and it's not quite enough. My next purchase will be a 6 footer. I have a speed bag too, just waiting to be installed lol.
> 
> It's a shame about your injury. Sorry about that mate.


Thanks for the comments re the injury - fell down the ****ing stairs at me mum and dads house haha - ****ed it right up !! I do miss the training, used to love the technical aspect of the footwork and upper body movement etc.

Yeah, 6 foot bag is good, take it down though and lie it on its side after you finish otherwise it will all settle to the bottom eventually, and get yourself a heavy maize bag, great for getting some power into your hooks and uppercuts.

Have a look at this link below -

I used to have the book and it some great drills, combos, footwork, upper body movement and many other technical and power punch stuff in it.

I immediately liked it as, as you probably know, they say in a lot of martial arts striking and even in most boxing advice that you punch with the two knuckles on the inside for correct alignment, well I never got that and it never felt right so I used to hit with the 3 knuckles on the outside - and this this guy below is the first one who says that is the way to do it and two kuckle stuff is bull**** !! 

http://www.singapore-boxing.org/ebo...vanced Technique, Tactics, and Strategies.pdf


----------



## SFC01

@*Scrub-Zero* , get yourself one of these wrecking balls - I would have got one by now if I coud use it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SFC01 said:


> Thanks for the comments re the injury - fell down the ****ing stairs at me mum and dads house haha - ****ed it right up !! I do miss the training, used to love the technical aspect of the footwork and upper body movement etc.
> 
> Yeah, 6 foot bag is good, take it down though and lie it on its side after you finish otherwise it will all settle to the bottom eventually, and get yourself a heavy maize bag, great for getting some power into your hooks and uppercuts.
> 
> Have a look at this link below -
> 
> I used to have the book and it some great drills, combos, footwork, upper body movement and many other technical and power punch stuff in it.
> 
> I immediately liked it as, as you probably know, they say in a lot of martial arts striking and even in most boxing advice that you punch with the two knuckles on the inside for correct alignment, well I never got that and it never felt right so I used to hit with the 3 knuckles on the outside - and this this guy below is the first one who says that is the way to do it and two kuckle stuff is bull**** !!
> 
> http://www.singapore-boxing.org/ebo...vanced Technique, Tactics, and Strategies.pdf


Wow, that sucks about the injury 
I saw the pic you posted about it on one thread. That looked painful. It made me laugh a bit too, you looked like a test subject for early beta robotic implants lol. Like the prequel to Deus Ex.

I never took my bag down the hook but when It fell I left it on its side for days and it felt better to hit when I hooked it back up. So maybe I'll start taking it down more often. I can't wait to have that 6 foot bag and do leg kicks. It's annoying to always kick high.

Thanks for the PDF thing. I'll definitely study it. I've been wanting to get the punches and footwork right instead of just hitting to just hit. I know certain things like proper kicks and how to have power to them, but I kind of suck at the boxing part.

And that Wrecking ball looks amazing. I guess I'll look into getting one too and turn my room into a gym lol. I noticed it's hard to do uppercuts on a straight bag. I've hurt my wrist a few times doing that too.


----------



## SFC01

Scrub-Zero said:


> It made me laugh a bit too, you looked like a test subject for early beta robotic implants lol.


Well, I may need my arm amputated at any moment, and my old life has turned to dust but knowing you had a good old laugh at my horrific experience really warms my cockles !! Makes it all worthwhile lol

:grin2:

Be careful hanging that heavy bag up, I'd hate to see it get caiught round your neck in some freak accident :grin2:

Let me know how you get on with the 6ft bag though, and yeah upper cuts are not great on normal heavy bags though. Can end up smacking yourself in the face haha


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SFC01 said:


> Well, I may need my arm amputated at any moment, and my old life has turned to dust but knowing you had a good old laugh at my horrific experience really warms my cockles !! Makes it all worthwhile lol
> 
> :grin2:
> 
> Be careful hanging that heavy bag up, I'd hate to see it get caiught round your neck in some freak accident :grin2:
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the 6ft bag though, and yeah upper cuts are not great on normal heavy bags though. Can end up smacking yourself in the face haha


lol with my luck, it could happen. I could tangle myself to death with a 100 pound punching bag. :O

And I didn't mean to mock you. That picture was just funny to me 
I know you didn't ask for this lmao

Smacking myself in the face? Like this guy? :lol


----------



## SFC01

Scrub-Zero said:


> lol with my luck, it could happen. I could tangle myself to death with a 100 pound punching bag. :O
> 
> And I didn't mean to mock you. That picture was just funny to me
> I know you didn't ask for this lmao
> 
> Smacking myself in the face? Like this guy? :lol


Yeah, like the above, my only ever knock out came the way of one of those ! Sparked me right out though, so a good shot all in all.

About the elbow, of course you knew I was kidding, you can mock it as much as you want mate, i dont care  My mates call it my T-Rex arm :grin2:

I'll show em though when I get one of those new high tech robotic arms - will beat the **** out of them with it !!


----------



## Steve French

Did my mile run. Got er under 8 minutes. Nothing too overwhelming, but it's progress. I'd like to go under 6 in a few months. Should be fairly doable. If I manage to get any consistency in. Work on the five k after that I guess. I'd like to get real good at running but also worry about my knee and potential effects on my muscle mass.


----------



## Chevy396

Scrub-Zero said:


> I do a lot of shadow boxing too.
> 
> I have a punching bag, but a few days ago the hook broke off while I was hitting the bag lol. I'll need to install it better next time.


Daily occurrence for me. It's how I know I can defend myself from random boxing bag attacks. You never know these days.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

SFC01 said:


> Oh cool, I used to train a lot in boxing for years and muay thai, loads of full contact sparring and stuff. Used to love it, well the boxing sparring was the best as muay thai can get rough as hell - I would do a few rounds of muay thai and then relax during the boxing sparring - getting a straight right to the head seemed like a light slap after being kneed and shinned in the head during muay thai haha.
> 
> I used to have six foot heavy bag at home for muay thai and boxing, a maize bag and a floor to ceiling ball (you know the light strap ones that ping around, for timing and defence etc) but I ****ed my left elbow up a few years ago so I cant do any proper bag work anymore. Have to be careful even throwing the jab when shadow boxing. Still, I could put anyone down with my right still :grin2:
> 
> Do you go to a club or anything or just a fitness thing at home ?


I was never really taught much of that stuff. Where I lived it wasn't really acceptable to fight like an Asian. Not proud of that, but it's why I only know boxing for the most part. My uncle taught me some karate, which I think came out in the last last "fight" I had where I put the guy in a headlock, but when it comes down to brutal life or death fighting, I'm not convinced that anything can replace a straight forward golden glove style boxer.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator

barbell bench press
deadlifts
incline dumb bell bench
chin ups
pendlay rows
cardio (walking around 4 miles)

really enjoying greyskull lp so far.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Squats and walking.


----------



## A Void Ant

sit ups


----------



## MCHB

24km on the bike after work.


----------



## Steve French

Today was deadlift day. My back has quite a twinge now. I think it's normal though. I never noticed till I got stoned and got that superfocus/stupidfocus sometime after the workout. I have been really working on my form, I figure it was decent.


----------



## farfegnugen

I had two long walks to get people moving, went for a run, and then to the gym to work out. Feel good about my efforts, but now I'm kind of beat. Hope it doesn't make me not want to do anything tomorrow.


----------



## SFC01

30 mins cardio, 20 mins strength and 30 mins intervals - with long breaks in between tho.


----------



## Welliwonder

I hit chest and triceps. Focusing on mass building, heavy weights and less reps. The pump is incredibly fulfilling, it almost makes me forget that i'm so socially awkward so you can say it went well. :sas


----------



## MCHB

10.4km on the bike exploring random waaaaaay back roads lol. Ventured down and then back up a pipeline trail that had a runoff creek going across it. No new grizz tracks since last time; pretty sure they've ventured downward since waking up lol.


----------



## SFC01

Interval training for 20mins in AM, Strength @ PM, and some cardio later !!


----------



## Mabel Pines

I did a hundred push-ups, today.


----------



## SFC01

45 mins cardio on stationary bike


----------



## Chevy396

I wanted to go hiking, but whenever I do my back gets worse, so I took a bath instead.


----------



## unemployment simulator

the usual frequency method pushups along with greyskull lp deadlifts and flat bench day with accessory lifts; bent over rows, incline bench, incline dumb bell bench, pullups, seated cable rows.


----------



## SFC01

30 mins shadow boxing/muay thai

*
*​


----------



## SFC01

30 mins cardio


----------



## roxslide

Walked about 5-6 miles. Ok, but I was originally planning on walking about 9 but had too much stuff to do I had to come back early.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Dumbbell shrug, dumbbell rear laterals lying on a 45 degree incline, kettle bell shrugs, standing cable rear delts, shrug rows lying on a 45 incline, seated bent over rear delt laterals


----------



## PandaBearx

20 minutes of cycling, 10 minutes of arms.


----------



## SFC01

20 mins HIT on stationary bike and full body strength workout - just before end of 16/8 fast.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Dumbbell hammer curls, standing bent over rear dumbbell laterals, tricep pushdowns, dumbbell shrugs, preacher curls, rear laterals lying on a 45 bench, lying dumbbell tricep extensions, seated bicep curls on a 45 bench, rear cable delts, over head tricep extensions, rows lying down on a 45 with traps in constant shrug mode, dumbbell curls, seated bent over rear dumbbell laterals, single handed reverse tricep pushdowns, cable face pull with a constant shrug


----------



## GeomTech

30 - 45 minutes of Badminton + randomly walking around outside. lol


----------



## Steve French

I ran 1.5 miles in 11:43. I can now pass all the requirements to join the service. It was fairly simple. The only thing was the running and it only took a couple weeks to get up to speed. Not that I'm sure I'll join up, but hey, I could use the help with school and it's only like 6 days a month.


Later I'll do some isometrics. I've been going on a system lately. Six days a week, weight training three days and running/isometrics three days with one full day of rest. I just recently added the isometrics in. I got to thinking and reading about gymnastics practitioners and how strong and jacked they often are, and many pointed to isometrics as a good source of hypertrophy. Bruce Lee was also quite big on them. They are quite low impact and quick to do, so I don't think they will hurt a person.


----------



## twitchy666

*knocked off my bike by car*

bad driver trying to turn around their vehicle because going wrong direction

I always eyes out every 4 directions. mostly crossroads.

some shock after get up 'n' go on usual journey home. groceries in fridge, others not attended to. back on bike for A&E to treat my scars, wounds, bruises.

sat there too long. ignored. waiting is #1. symptom in life

walked out: I treat myself thousands times quicker than this department can.

went to friend. pads taped on from his kit. experience of his skating damage

maybe my scrapes seemed minor in A&E. I just didn't expect car crash would need announcing. just look at all my blood, joint swelling, purple bruising all knee, elbow, knuckles, blood down legs into shoes horror... not crying

world's chaos

people's mistakes

I'd be a perfect interviewer

inquisitor 
judge

I don't like people who do that to me.
time to pass the buck, responsibility

Zoom so important! microscope or macroscope
look at bacteria, DNA
or planets, galaxy

differently: people individually 
or mass population - laws, refugees.. 3rd world

too much depth or lack

group or section people... they're all the same
Heee's one of those!


----------



## SofaKing

Started week 4 of C25K. My hip started to bother me. I hope that was an isolated incident.


----------



## Kevin001

Variety of ab workouts


----------



## Kevin001

Ab exercises....some weighted.


----------



## Steve French

Squats, bench, deadlift, cable rows. Finished with some supersets of curls and tricep extensions.


Felt pretty haggard afterwards. Have to increase my calorie intake. I decided to go on a cut, just to get into the 10-15% area. I have found it almost too easy. Had only hit 1250 by 10. Being busy, lazy, and on ritalin sure goes far.


----------



## 968735

I've been using my VR set to workout with a game called Sound boxing on steam. You basically just dance to the music. It's a good cardio workout.


----------



## whitewestie

I just did 1 set of jumprope.

Sent from my NX16A10132SPS using Tapatalk


----------



## nlhalloween

Walk.


----------



## Sheeratty

Walking. I try to do a massively long walk most weekends and then smaller walks during the week. Can do that so much at the moment due to the weather


----------



## MCHB

I get my licence back on the 22nd. I've been biking to work for almost 3 months and don't intend to stop that routine! Several of my co-workers have offered me rides and I've refused. I'm honestly surprised we don't have snow yet given that I live in the heart of BC and the river is gradually freezing over!


----------



## rockyraccoon

I just started working out again after taking about a couple months off. Today I did biceps and triceps along with rotator cuff exercises and some scapular retraction exercises. I did all my other muscle groups throughout the week. It's good to be back in the gym.


----------



## SparklingWater

cycled on exercise bike. free weights


----------



## intothesea

Geez. I was so proud of myself for walking three miles with my old knees clicking on every step. You guys remind me of that guy I saw running like a cheetah while I was huffing and puffing just walking up that steep hill this morning. He went by so fast I'm sure if he even heard me, but I yelled at him as he became a dot in the distance, "I can do that too. I just don't like to show off."


----------



## Kevin001

Db curls, press ups, push ups, holds, arnold presses, and tricep dips.


----------



## Ysa

I usually jogged every morning for 30-40 mins then I proceed to my self-meditation while listening to music for 1hour just to relax and calmed my mind. Then I continue listening to music nutrition by anikiko while I'm on my way to work, as part of my therapy because of it reduce my anxiety problem. This is what I always did every day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just some stretching and 10 minutes cross cycling


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran my usual six miles, but it was a miracle considering the back pain I had yesterday. My lower back, all of a sudden, felt like it went out on me. I only get the pain when I shovel heavy snow, but it just went berserk yesterday and I didn't do anything but get out of my car!


I decided to run (with the paranoia that I'd end up paralyzed from the waist down if I ran :lol)....and a good portion of the pain went away, so I wonder if I reset something or it was muscular. There is still a little bit of pain today, but nowhere near as bad as yesterday....I couldn't stand up straight or walk for a period!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just 10 minutes cross cycle and 2 minutes planks


----------



## sas62759

7 min workout at 3:00
then vegetable garden till 6:30 (like 30 min on exercise bike).

in my living room, was kinda cold outside and don't feel like working out in the woods.
thinking maybe the driveway or the piece of free space somewhere's near the garden in my backyard.

got alittle accomplished in the vegetable garden.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Walked from car to sushi restaurant booth. Used chopsticks, requires some skills. Hard work.


----------



## Chevy396

Some yoga I saw on PBS.


----------



## Chevy396

BeautyandRage said:


> Walked from car to sushi restaurant booth. Used chopsticks, requires some skills. Hard work.


If you want a real workout you gotta make it yourself without losing any body parts.


----------



## scooby

First time in AGES hitting 4 plate deads, for sets of doubles too. trying to get back to 200

edit: jk too weak, only managed 1 double. then 1 single, then had to drop to 175 then 170 for singles.


----------



## railcar82594

Finally did push ups today after a couple of weeks. Had gotten lazy again. My hands and fingers always feel small and I'm always worried about joint pain or some type of damage. Otherwise , I've been swinging my old tennis racquet pretty much daily which seems to be an enjoyable habit now albeit with wrist or forearm muscle pain occasionally.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I did traps and tri's today. It was a good workout because I managed to find some exercises that do not focus exclusively on the upper traps, but can really hit the middle and lower areas. I did 4 traps exercises and 4 tricep's exercises, but I can't remember the names of the traps exercises because they are all new to me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

45 min on stationary bike at full resistance

50 swings with 60lb kettlebell

50 pullups

100 push ups


----------



## drivendork1

Moderate walking for 2 hours. I should crank it up to brisk walking decreased to 1 hour.


----------



## Suchness

Came up with a killer exercise for sidekicks.


----------



## farfegnugen

Went to an old football field to recycle some plastic, then ran around it about 10 times before doing about a half dozen sprints down the length. It was better than nothing, especially after feasting earlier in the day. Blah, too much food. Now it's time to curl up in front of the heat vent and take a nap.


----------



## drivendork1

Along with a 1 hour walk, I did this workout (with a 8kg kettlebell):

10 KB swings
10 squats with that KB.
10 shoulder press with that KB.
10 bent rows on right arm
10 bent rows on left arm

I repeated the above circuit for 10 minutes. It was challenging enough to get my heart beating fast and huffing and puffing.


----------



## blue2

5km stationary bike 15 minutes 3/4 resistance
2.5km jog in 15minutes
3000m rowing machine Max resistance 12minutes
30 pullups in sets of 10


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline

Rainy today, but I ran my with my son to the bus stop. Probably do some stretching later on though.


----------



## clary321

i did some yoga today and it went well but my body parts are sore lol


----------



## PandaBearx

30 minutes on the stairmaster


----------



## farfegnugen

Good work. I just went for a run. I am kind of hesitant to do that in after dark on trails that don't have any lighting but fire flies , but it felt good. This morning I also went to the gym for about an hour or so.


----------



## lily

farfegnugen said:


> Good work. I just went for a run. I am kind of hesitant to do that in after dark on trails that don't have any lighting but fire flies , but it felt good. This morning I also went to the gym for about an hour or so.


Congratulations and to everyone!


----------



## rdrr

back/shoulder exercises


----------



## millenniumman75

House cleaning!


----------



## twitchy666

*Tooo many words!*

exercise today.


----------



## PandaBearx

10 minute abs (1 minute intervals with a 10 second rest in between) and 20 minute arms with the same interval and rest period.


----------



## drivendork1

Took me 45 minutes (including rest) to finish a pyramid of 20 to 1 burpees. The challenge is called "prison burpees" and you can call yourself if you can finish that protocol in 15 minutes or less.

20 burpees in one corner of a room then run to another corner then do 19 burpees. Run to the 3rd corner then do 18 burpees, etc...until you get to one burpee.

They are lung scorchers!


----------



## VampireHunterD

10 minutes of light-moderate elliptical
6 intensive sets of abdominal crunches (on a weight machine) 
6 intensive sets of assisted chin ups

My right knee is out of commission so I had to skip my usual leg press exercise. I went a bit harder on the abs and chin ups as a result. I'm stronger now than I ever was.


----------



## hyacinth girl

went for a 5k run. feeling really anxious about going to work this evening so thought I'd try exercise as an alternative coping strategy. Not sure it worked that well but at least I'm not feeling any worse than I did before.


----------



## farfegnugen

I had a nice long run with a firework show going off around me two nights ago, then I had a good leg workout last night at the gym. Still the best way I know to decompress.


----------



## exceptionalfool

I had sex with all my friends' nans and that took like maybe 2 hours because I only have one friend and then I did some jumping jacks. :kiss:


----------



## marlenehill

I started walking in the morning. I do not know how much is, but I think it will be mostly 1km. Feels happy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I did 25 pushups. However, I wish I would do better on keeping a schedule on exercising. Usually I only do like 15 to 25 pushups and sometimes....sometimes use my 20 pound weight for each arm. I usually do 20 for both arms. Is that good enough or should I do more? How much exercising should I do in a day?


----------



## blue2

I drank some whiskey last night then went to the gym the next day, who does that ? holy double dehydration Batman : /


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

conantheworthless said:


> You should try till you can't do no more push ups in 1 go and then post how much you got without lying.
> I will then try to beat it. If I fail I will try again tomorrow until I can beat you and then you have to try to beat my total.
> 
> Ok?:grin2:


Well, I did get to 25 tonight in one go.


----------



## blue2

Pushup challenge eh, I'm gonna do this tomorrow cause it's 3 am now & others are sleeping.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

conantheworthless said:


> Damn that was tough, I beat it barely with 26 ...
> 
> @blue2 you plan on making lots of noises when doing push ups? :-D


Alright, I guess I shall try....then I go to sleep.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Alright, I did 30 in 1 go....


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hear ya, definitely no more for me tonight haha.


----------



## blue2

conantheworthless said:


> you plan on making lots of noises when doing push ups? :-D


No but if others happen to be awake they'll wonder what is that fruitloop up to :lol


----------



## rdrr

went for a bike ride at night. been going usually at 10 on the path, its cool out and quiet to an extent


----------



## DanielKant

Running and my usual workout in the morning


----------



## CharlieLizzie16

Went for a walk and carried some things I needed to pick up from the store home on the walk back. I haven't been exercising much lately and its something that I used to do everyday to help with my mental health so I really need to work on it.


----------



## BeautyandRage

None, I am recovering from yesterday. My legs hurt so bad from squats.


----------



## hyacinth girl

went for a 5k run


----------



## CharlieLizzie16

A little bit of yoga and some dancing(kind of) as I was trying to figure out some choreo. Plus had to walk about 10 minutes each way to get to the bus.


----------



## ACE.

Nothing for the past 2 days, and I'm starting to feel a bit low and miserable! Once I get to 3-4 days my mood drops considerably. Exercise is the best drug. Will go gym tomorrow then I've got a 4hr bike ride planned for early Saturday that I'm looking forward to!


----------



## blue2

Oaky pokey.


----------



## Dispatch

eye exercises ... I’m pooped


----------



## mezzoforte

I usually go to the gym, but I decided to sleep in today. I did planks, squats, and side steps w/ a resistance band.


----------



## blue2

Dispatch said:


> eye exercises ... I'm pooped


That's what happens when you watch videos of people doing the oaky pokey : /


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I gave my forearms and fingers a workout frying a couple of eggs.


----------



## NotFullyHere

I did some yoga for strengthening my obliques and then I did some light workout with a resistance band. I've lost a lot of weight in the past few months so now its time to get toned up for the summer!


----------



## MCHB

Swore at metal until it finally did what I wanted it to!


----------



## teriastiles

How do you guys manage to keep up with the routine? I too want to workout regularly but when I start I can't keep it going for 1-2 weeks, not sure if I am lazy or what. Any motivational advice or anything I am missing?


----------



## JH1983

teriastiles said:


> How do you guys manage to keep up with the routine? I too want to workout regularly but when I start I can't keep it going for 1-2 weeks, not sure if I am lazy or what. Any motivational advice or anything I am missing?


This is my ninth year of working out consistently. I just look at it like part of my daily routine like brushing my teeth, so my motivation is irrelevant. Long day at work I still go, Christmas falls on a gym day I still go, etc. I do love working out though and I've made a ton of progress I don't want to lose. I think it's important to find something you enjoy and just make yourself do it long enough that it becomes routine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Outkasted95

Squats but maybe I shouldn't do them because I get bad pain on both of my inner thighs or groins on the way back up. Ouch.


----------



## PandaBearx

Cardio, did intervals of jogging and fast walking. Trying to get back into the habit of running more often but I'm not as in shape as I used to be because I took such a break from it. It's crazy how all that progress can go out the window if you don't maintain it.


----------



## asittingducky

Yesterday I did calisthenics, basketball, running, swimming. Today was boxing, burpees, and jump rope. Ran out of ideas on what to do next


----------



## movingbee

since we are all staying home these past few days, I am using our treadmill


----------



## twitchy666

*last time good*

unexpected flat tyre across wilderness ride for groceries
on way home feeling bad bike performance... obvious.. downwilll, bast nike store where a bought it late nineties.. ∂ilemma! go in or carry on all way home...? many repairs in there and other suppliers. lucky. he identified flat tyre. done. not in need much help.. i go home, do, confessing to him, we agree. appreciated. all tidy way home. next day, confident uphill to gym. 
bile crucial. same right now! very different day! then i encountered he pump up, dead flat now si i pumped it. ALL way up the mountain. got there. seriously unsurprising lesson learned. out gym ready for cruise hoe then, as i will today! that fron was flat! how? whole walk home! new tube in tyre needed' fully dead despite pumping. same as any car battery same,. when capacity, integrity lost. interesting. also, new brakes yesterday too. so i go uphill again this morning! trust bike? should? straight out exit for downhill to groceries.. empty kitchen! 3 different supermarkets from that hilltop! who goes for dangerous speedy descent, thick traffic! dependancy of bike? limbs worn from all exercises. pre uphill bike, then downhill reward.. all way home. flat out on bed. laundry sweat to machine.


----------



## JH1983

So far my gym is still open. I'm already checking out home gym setups for sale locally just in case. If my gym closes I'm ready to go pick up something for home to get me by until things are back to normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2

None, I sat up last night watching boxing documentaries, listening to music, browsing SAS & sipping Irish whiskey seeing as I'm off work atm, stupid whiskey :wife


----------



## PandaBearx

Cycling


----------



## cmed

Getting back to my roots now that my gym will be closed until at least April.


----------



## nekomaru

Elliptical x 90min


----------



## Sekiro

nekomaru said:


> Elliptical x 90min


that's a lot o_o


----------



## Tuan Jie

Convict conditioning. A silly name, but awfully apt in these circumstances.


----------



## PandaBearx

Went for a run.


----------



## harrison

I refilled the kettle and it was pretty heavy.


----------



## firelight

Abwheel rollouts, handstands and went for run. Streets deserted.


----------



## michellecarney

Just a simple walk with no exercise agenda works for me. Sometimes I walk 2-3 times a day and sometimes only once. Just depends on the day.


----------



## PandaBearx

45 minutes cycling


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My yoga routine


----------



## JH1983

I did some squats and bench press out in the rain on my new home gym setup I bought over the last few days. My squat rack unfortunately did not fit in my garage because of being a few inches too tall, so outdoor lifting it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bam!
- 3 x 1 Minute Planks
- 3 x 15 Leg Extension Crunches
- 3 x 15 Push Ups 
- 3 x 15 Hamstring Curls
- 3 x 15 Leg Extension Curls
- 3 x 5 Minutes Cross Cycle


----------



## kesker

I did a run-lift-beer


----------



## PandaBearx

Went for a jog, and than walked for one of my fitness courses. In 20 minutes (which is what we're required to do) I walked 1.27 miles. Burned 93 calories, took 2,501 steps and had a cadence of 124/min. Not too bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My yoga routine


----------



## Kevin001

Some ab stuff but I really need to get back into it. My body is lacking.


----------



## PandaBearx

Walked 1.41 miles in 20 minutes.


----------



## CWe

Went for a really long walk with my dogs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Exercise routine


----------



## kings_speech

Rode my exersize bike


----------



## D'avjo

30 minutes mindful yoga, 30 minutes interval training on stationary bike and strength training


few rounds of shadow boxing tonight.


----------



## lily

D'avjo said:


> 30 minutes mindful yoga, 30 minutes interval training on stationary bike and strength training
> 
> few rounds of shadow boxing tonight.


congratulations! And to others too


----------



## wmu'14

Took my bike out for a rare morning bike ride through a trail this morning. 60 minutes. Feel exhausted. Then had to go to store & it was really busy. Feel even more exhausted. Now I'm having an early big lunch.


----------



## mezzoforte

Rolled over


----------



## a

mezzoforte said:


> Rolled over


:lol

I went for a mile walk today. It's not much but in context, I've had breathing issues for almost 3 weeks and only now improving. Going for a walk was the best feeling  Hopefully I can work my way back up to jogging again. Slowly but surely. Early when it's still dark to avoid people.


----------



## cmed

I walked 5 miles. All the running I've been doing lately has my knee feeling a little tight. I've learned (the hard way) that when this happens *it's time to lay off*. So no more running for now.

I ordered a stationary bike today. It'll be here Tuesday. Cycling is so low impact that I can do it every day with no problems.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Exercise routine


----------



## a

1.5 miles today. 0.5 miles of that was jogging, no breathing issues. So far so good.


----------



## a

cmed said:


> I walked 5 miles. All the running I've been doing lately has my knee feeling a little tight. I've learned (the hard way) that when this happens *it's time to lay off*. So no more running for now.
> 
> I ordered a stationary bike today. It'll be here Tuesday. Cycling is so low impact that I can do it every day with no problems.


Yeah, I also learned that too after injuring my ankles from pushing too hard. What kind of bike did you get. I have a really small stationary bike. But it tends to be used more as a clothes horse :lol


----------



## cmed

a said:


> Yeah, I also learned that too after injuring my ankles from pushing too hard. What kind of bike did you get. I have a really small stationary bike. But it tends to be used more as a clothes horse :lol


It's a "Schwinn IC4" is the make and model. I've never owned a stationary bike before, should be interesting. I like the idea of wheeling it out into my livingroom and watching TV while I work out.

I've been a runner for 18 years and every injury I've ever had was because I tried pushing through a nagging problem. Took me long enough to learn my lesson.


----------



## Suchness

Calf raises, stiff legged deadlifts, lunges. Never miss leg day @aqwsderf.


----------



## JH1983

Bench press and deadlift.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aqwsderf

Suchness said:


> Calf raises, stiff legged deadlifts, lunges. Never miss leg day @aqwsderf.


Lol never &#128521;


----------



## funnynihilist

Does blinking count?


----------



## kesker

ran the streets. finally got a return wave and smile.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My yoga routine


----------



## PandaBearx

Went for a brisk walk for 4 miles.


----------



## PandaBearx

Went for another walk tonight, walked 1.6 miles in 25 minutes. 

Wouldn’t consider it an intense workout, but it was nice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

1 1/2 hours on the stationary bike. I'll probably do a kettlebell routine later


----------



## PandaBearx

Jogged for 3 miles.


----------



## MCHB

Got back on my fatbike and commuted to work the past few days. We had a wet winter so I didn't get out on my bike much but the first two days were constant cardio pain and suffering but day 3 and 4 were less painful!


----------



## cmed

4 mile run. No more knee problems. That was gone after a week of rest. It's amazing that if I just ease off at the earliest signs of problems then I can be back to normal in no time. I can't believe it took me this long to learn that. I'm like a stubborn child sometimes. 

I covered my face with one of those winter face masks I bought a few years ago for running in cold weather. Felt like Shredder from Ninja Turtles.


----------



## PandaBearx

Cycled 9 miles in 30 minutes.


----------



## love is like a dream

everything bodyweight only, planks,handstand work, bla bla etc.. i set the camera its recording mode while doing last handsprings, back tucks that came out with good technique on the first try even with straight legs included ( last time i did those i was 70kg in late 2018 ), i did the camera thing because i seem like going one direction with gaining weight, lazier lifestyle + getting old..


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> 4 mile run. No more knee problems. That was gone after a week of rest. It's amazing that if I just ease off at the earliest signs of problems then I can be back to normal in no time. I can't believe it took me this long to learn that. I'm like a stubborn child sometimes.
> 
> I covered my face with one of those winter face masks I bought a few years ago for running in cold weather. Felt like Shredded from Ninja Turtles.


I wore a no-sew mask I made out of a dress shirt and looked like a bandit, too. :lol

I just ran 4.6 miles - first time in FIVE WEEKS that I have gotten out at all! It was slow-going and I was not going to push myself with speed. I kept moving at red lights, too. I didn't stop at all! It was 12:15am, so no one was around other than a driving by me. The windows were closed. That would have been the only chance of getting The Corona. I did not wear a mask - maybe I should have, but I wasn't around anyone.

A township AND a city police cruiser drove right past me tonight. Nothing happened.

You're right about the nagging injury, too. I had absolutely NO pain with my Achilles' tendonitis. I had my brace on, but no pain!

Three boogies for you and me! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## PandaBearx

Jogged another 3 miles.


----------



## Skeletra

30 min. Yoga for strength and mind


----------



## PandaBearx

Walked 1.72 miles


----------



## Suchness

30 min jog and 1 hour of martial arts training.


----------



## mt moyt

12.5 mins jog.

I have jogged a total of 86 minutes this month, not including walking breaks.

also been trying to do 20 push 20 situps and 20 squats a day, just a fifth of one Punch man's training.


----------



## PandaBearx

Jogged 3 miles


----------



## PandaBearx

Yoga for 30 minutes


----------



## blue2

Wrestled a large heavy wardrobe down a narrow flight of stairs in a haunted house.


----------



## Suchness

Pull ups, barbell curl and kick training.


----------



## Loosh

Moved from one side of the couch to the other.


----------



## lily

I have done exercise a while ago and did stretching as well as squeeze and release for relaxation


----------



## MyViewsMatter

Home bodyweight exercises because of the coronavirus lockdown and gym is closed.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I've been doing Yoga with Adrienne (on Youtube) lately (I'm on session 5!). It's a bit lah-di-dah, with lots of talk about smiling, energy and all that, but I am actually enjoying it. I can be sniffy all I want, but when Adrienne tells me to smile, I smile like a champ. I'd been feeling very stiff-creaky-achy and yoga does help a lot with that. It's also something I do before breakfast, so it gives me a good start of the day.

There are people with various mental health issues commenting under the videos, and for some it's proving a great resource to get them out of the bed, to shower, etc. Just thought I'd mention in case someone else could benefit from this.


----------



## Cringy Snowflake

ran 7.5 miles


----------



## Fixxer

A walk to a store that was actually closed... and moved up the A/C from the basement to the 4th floor.
It was too warm, so no pedal bike and no extra walks.


----------



## PandaBearx

30 minutes of tabada, 10 minutes arms. Lost 5lbs going to try to do yoga latter on tonight. 👊🏻


----------



## PandaBearx

Cycled for 9 miles


----------



## PandaBearx

Jogged a mile in a thunderstorm which wasn’t the plan haha, but it worked out. Did 20 minutes of arms and shoulders.


----------



## CWe

Walked around in my crutches..... was a workout


----------



## PandaBearx

Ran and did 10 minutes of abs


----------



## Cringy Snowflake

150 jumping jacks
70 burpees
60 push ups
60 sit ups


----------



## D'avjo

18/6 Intermittant Fasting, 20 minute HIT on bike machine AM, and Strength Training, walk in forest and 20 mins hand strength trying to open a fkin parcel PM


----------



## antisarcopenia

High Intensity Interval Training using kettlebells. I upload my workouts on my Instagram on even days.


----------



## PandaBearx

Jogged a mile, did 10 minutes of abs and 10 minutes of arms.


----------



## JH1983

Bench, front squat, and overhead press.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rode my bike to & from work


----------



## firelight

50 pushups and a run.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Ahh riding bike feels good. Seven months in the house sure takes a toll on my fat ***. It sure feels great to go outside on bike without a mask and someone passes by close and I get scared that they might give me the virus. Like why was this woman passing walking on the bike lane towards me as I was riding on it. The bike lane is for bikes not for her fat ***. Now I probably got infected from her, ****ing *****, I wanted to get off my bike and start a fight, but I couldn't do anything but suck her air in me. What a careless *****! Maybe she was a zombie, she doesn't even avoid me on the bike lane, it doesn't make sense! 

Stupit ***** like this I want to avoid but I want to ride my bike without mask because I can't breathe with mask in 100 degree weathers, it's not fair! Anyway, I enjoy going with bike and it feels good to get out of the house and oil my muscles because it seems I lost my libido without any bicycling oiling for 7 months. Damn. Anyway, I don't think if one crazy *** woman passes by me on her own *****ing accident of choosing to avoid her sidewalk privileges. I don't give a **** either, maybe she wants to get infected with the virus. And if I get it from her I don't care. It's not my fault I can't breathe with a mask, but I do social distance.

The bike is so much better than just walking though, the oiling muscles helps so much to fix my body that's been swelling up with inflammation for 7 months in the house. It's so ****ing sad, this virus ruined my ****ing life. Anyway I am glad that I can use this virus to teach myself to overcome anxiety of going out of the house. Actually it feels exactly like agoraphobia, like panic attacks even, when you're scared of leaving the house because you might be around people and get the virus. Haha! Oh I learn a lot these days. I finally have cabin fever, yay! Oh and it's nice to ride the bike to my hearts desires and maybe inspire someone else in my neighborhood to get on their bike too.

I noticed that combining the bike rides and the Social Anxiety Institute online therapy really does make it stick in, like the oiling muscles exercise really does something, maybe the endorphins from the new cells that we make while exercising. But I don't feel this way while gardening or just walking around, but the bike rides does reach this, hmm I wonder why. Probably because it makes me go against my anxiety and outside which = anxiety oiling muscles and endorphins from doing something against anxiety! Walking in the backyard and gardening isn't that scary or fast, so it seems that might be why riding bike away from home would benefit me much more. It's more risky, oh it reminds me of risky ***/how doing risky things excites people in their pants/brains! That must be it.

The bike is fun, I recently started to pretend like I fall off the bike and it feels good to fall hard on the ground and laugh my *** off but at the same time it is a bit scary if someone spits on the ground and I can get infected. Oh it feels so good to go ride bike, ahh, it's good to avoid people and mind my own business on the bike, like I can talk to myself and smile on the bike, and avoid people! And I can use my shoe to press the walk button when I cross the streets. Haha! Haven't met another bicyclist except little kids, ahh maybe one day. I guess most older bicyclists perhaps oil their muscles on hiking trails or the gym, maybe they don't do it in their neighborhoods, it's strange, where the hell is everyone my age on bicycles in my neighborhood? They don't exist! But I wonder if as I keep going out if I can get infected by someone idiotic passing by close to me and I don't have a mask. **** that stupid ****!


----------



## truant

Went for a 1 hr walk today. That's about 250 calories burned. This is the second walk I've taken in the last 3 days. (I would have gone yesterday, but it was raining and I had a bad headache.) Hoping to start turning this chub around. Ideally, I could get in a walk a day, but I know that'll probably never happen.


----------



## SplendidBob

Push day. 

Hammer iso lateral bench, 6 sets. Hammer overhead press, 5 sets. Lateral raises 5 sets, overhead cable extensions, 4 sets, tricep machine 2 sets.

Would have done more on triceps but they are absolutely hammered atm. But my body responds very well to high volume, so am just loading it up. The one thing in my life that is progressing very well. I need to shift 10-20lbs though to look my best. But I am getting to the "happy with my physique and look like i lift" stage hah.


----------



## either/or

This is actually from Sunday but went trail running.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I did 30 minutes walking on the treadmill and 60 minutes doing intervals on the elliptical.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Half an hour of yoga. I'm doing it about 4x per week now and slowly moving towards daily. It's made such a difference to my wellbeing I wish I'd started years ago.


----------



## Perkins

I walked 5 miles. I usually aim for 6 or 7.


----------



## Cletis

A little walking.

I'm too sedentary. I need to exercise more for my diabetes but just can't get motivated. I'm not a fitness nut.


----------



## either/or

I did this the other day. 30k + steps. Was pretty sore afterwards.


----------



## Cletis

None


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Thirty minutes treadmill, one hour various weight machines, thirty minutes arc trainer. In that order.


----------



## movingbee

rabidfoxes said:


> Half an hour of yoga. I'm doing it about 4x per week now and slowly moving towards daily. It's made such a difference to my wellbeing I wish I'd started years ago.


Wow, I would like to begin with yoga too even for 15 or 30 minutes daily. Any good reference to follow and what is the best time to do it?

I need to be motivated 0

:grin2::boogie


----------



## rabidfoxes

movingbee said:


> Wow, I would like to begin with yoga too even for 15 or 30 minutes daily. Any good reference to follow and what is the best time to do it?
> 
> I need to be motivated 0
> 
> :grin2::boogie


I really like Yoga with Adrienne on Youtube (it's a bit woowoo, but roll with it and you'll see the results). All of her sessions have a lot of adaptations to make them easier or harder depending on your fitness level and how you feel that day. It's not about pushing yourself as hard as you can, only as much as feels good.

I like to do it first thing in the morning, because it wakes me up and prepares my digestive system for the day ahead. Someone told me it's good to do it before breakfast if you want to work towards a flatter belly but I don't know how true this is. The best time is when you feel most motivated, it can differ from person to person.

Good luck! I really hope you'll take it up.


----------



## JamesHamilton

I jogged/walked four miles last night. Of those four miles, I jogged a little over three of them. I tripped and fell during it. I scraped my knee and hands.


----------



## staticradio725

rabidfoxes said:


> I really like Yoga with Adrienne on Youtube (it's a bit woowoo, but roll with it and you'll see the results).


I'm also a big Yoga with Adrienne fan, although I haven't been on that channel in a while now. I've been sitting here for the past ten minutes trying to figure out what you mean by "woowoo". xD

I used to be big into exercise, but I'm so busy these days that I don't have the time to do much more than take a daily walk (which I prioritize because it does just as much for my mental health as my physical health). I miss my cardio & weightlifting, though. Kind of a shame my life has gotten to the point where exercise isn't really a priority anymore.


----------



## rabidfoxes

staticradio725 said:


> I'm also a big Yoga with Adrienne fan, although I haven't been on that channel in a while now. I've been sitting here for the past ten minutes trying to figure out what you mean by "woowoo". xD
> 
> I used to be big into exercise, but I'm so busy these days that I don't have the time to do much more than take a daily walk (which I prioritize because it does just as much for my mental health as my physical health). I miss my cardio & weightlifting, though. Kind of a shame my life has gotten to the point where exercise isn't really a priority anymore.


Woowoo is something that's a bit 'out there' and New Age: crystals, reiki, talk of vibrations, faith healing, turmeric lattes, what have you. I can see some aspects of Adrienne's teaching that fit that description: talk of 'inner smile', 'positive vibes', 'spiritual body', etc. I'm well down with that because I find Adrienne likeable, but if she was someone I didn't like, all that stuff would put me off. As it is...it's doing wonders for my physical and mental wellbeing.

And I'm with you on the daily walk: I find it's almost always worth kicking myself out of the house : D


----------



## Sainnot

I lifted (chest/shoulders/tris)


It was an adventure getting to and from the gym with all the snow.


Lifting is the only thing that makes me smile. That reminds, me - I want to develop a better sense of humor


----------



## lily

walking and tomorrow will be workout


----------



## alienjunkie

getting my *** out of bed and placing it on the couch


----------



## MCHB

Just over 22 km on my bike after work today! 


Been dogging it the past few months so have to get back into it! Also my folks are coming up for a visit mid April and they're bringing up their old treadmill for me (that they've erm...been using as a wood rack apparently lol!)


----------



## either/or

Today I did a ton of mouse clicks. And many of those were _double-clicks_ which burn twice as many calories.


----------



## Blue Dino

either/or said:


> Today I did a ton of mouse clicks. And many of those were _double-clicks_ which burn twice as many calories.


It shows.


----------



## either/or

Blue Dino said:


> It shows.


haha no idea how you did that but you captured my mouse-finger asymmetry perfectly!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Power oversteer.


----------



## MCHB

30km on the bike after work today. Just riding random back roads to see where they go. Chilly (+1C) but super sunny outside!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Nothing. But I still lose weight.


----------



## lily

that's something I still gotta do continuously in terms of my motivation level and health


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 x 1 minute planks
3 x 15 leg extension crunches
3 x 5 minutes cross cycling


----------



## shyshisho

We're having severe weather here so I had to stay inside and do some yoga. Didn't burn many calories but the stretching feels kind of good.


----------



## MCHB

31km on the bike after work today...I could get used to this exploring random back roads thing! Saw 17 deer; 10 in one farmer's field and 7 in another's. They were looking at me like "Who dat?"


----------



## PandaBearx

Cycled 11 miles


----------



## shyshisho

I did this home upper body workout, except I took a lot more breaks.


----------



## PandaBearx

An hour of yoga


----------



## Zatch

Resistance band training and some dumbell curl/bench press. Tomorrow I'll hit my abs and back.


----------



## Greenmacaron

1 x 20 min cardio and 10 min toning
1 x 30 min cardio.

But probably ate enough to undo all that! 😄


----------



## Socialmisfits

I had about a 35 to 40 km bike ride. Maybe not much for some but it is an achievement in my books


----------



## Sainnot

Ran to the gym , lifted, and ran back home.


----------



## Humesday

pullups, pushups, situps, lunges, leg raises, leg extensions, leg curls, calf extensions, cable rows, chest flys, bicep curls, dips, back extensions 

70 minute elliptical (10.5 miles I think)


----------



## Humesday

Yesterday: 70 min elliptical 

Today: bench presses, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, back extensions


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, chest flys, machine rows, military presses, back extensions

50 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical (10.4 miles)


----------



## Humesday

pullups, lunges, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, leg raises


----------



## SplendidBob

Yesterday I did legsies. 

Leg press, lying leg curl, hyperextension, bad girl machine, calf raises. 

Today I do upper body. Will be assisted dips, maybe dumbell rows, and blood flow restriction training on biceps and triceps. I'm massing, and probably only have a month tops before I reach my upper weight. Trying to stave off the weight gain as long as possible. Looking forwards to dieting back down.


----------



## Humesday

90 min stationary bike (28 miles)


----------



## Humesday

90 min stationary bike (26 miles)


----------



## Humesday

6.26 mile jog

EDIT:

went to gym: bench presses, military presses, leg curls, cable rows, calf raises, chest flys, dips, bicep curls, back extensions


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, chest flys, back extensions, sit-ups, push-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

7.3 mile jog


----------



## Humesday

pullups, situps, lunges, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, back extensions, cable rows, bicep curls, dips, pushups 

70 min elliptical


----------



## SplendidBob

10 mins incline walking. 
Assisted dips, preacher curls, tricep extensions, lat raise machine, leg press ham curl. 

20 mins eliptical. 

Mini cut now, so am cutting volume back and introducing more cardio while cutting cals. 

Going for a 4 to 6 week cut, fairly aggressive (1.5 lbs per week), so hitting cardio quite hard and making a big deficit, as my body won't have time to adapt too much. 

In and out, finish up on the carpet as I run out with handfuls of silverware I grab, That kind of diet. Hope I get away with it kinda deal.


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, chest flys, cable rows, back extensions

70 min elliptical


----------



## JH1983

One arm barbell rows, close grip lat pull downs, dumbbell pullovers, EZ bar curls, hammer curls

15 minutes incline walking


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just stretching, but of my full body with breathing exercises, I suppose one could considered it a personal yoga routine


----------



## JH1983

Great gym session earlier before work. First time benching 405lbs at under 200lbs bodyweight. Looking to maybe do bench only at powerlifting meet in the next few months. With the bad hip and crazy work schedule I haven't done one in two years and really miss competing. Even doing bench only at this point as I'm not sure my hip will ever be getting better.


----------



## Humesday

JH1983 said:


> Great gym session earlier before work. First time benching 405lbs at under 200lbs bodyweight.


That's really impressive. Good job! I don't think I could ever do that. I'm not built for it. I'm built more like a soccer player.


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, military presses, leg extensions, leg curls, machine rows, calf raises, dips, bicep curls, back extensions 

70 min elliptical


----------



## JH1983

Humesday said:


> That's really impressive. Good job! I don't think I could ever do that. I'm not built for it. I'm built more like a soccer player.


Thanks! You never really know what you're capable of until you try. Everyone else at my gym that can lift that or more is way bigger than me.


----------



## Humesday

35 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, military presses, leg curls, cable rows, calf raises, chest flys, dips, bicep curls, back extensions


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, chest flys, back extensions, sit-ups, push-ups, military presses

65 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: 70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, bicep curls, dips, lunges, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, chest flys, back extensions, sit-ups, push-ups, military presses

70 min elliptical


----------



## mamarika

22 Minutes cardiovascular and twenty minute of strength training. I use to do alot of lifting and putting things down where they go. Now Im stronger.


----------



## Humesday

5.6 mile jog


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, military presses, leg curls, cable rows, calf raises, chest flys, dips, bicep curls, back extensions 

45 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

65 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, military presses, calf raises, machine rows, back extensions, tricep extensions 

60 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

56 min elliptical


----------



## Blue Dino

Did an hour walk after dark, after dinner.


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: 60 min exercise bike

today: 90 min exercise bike


----------



## mamarika

I ran four miles last night. Considering it was my first run in a week due to a severe cold (the worst in nearly four years). I have a LOT of coughing up to do uke, but the run was inspiring that I will be okay.


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: pullups, lunges, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, military presses, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions, tricep extensions 

55 min elliptical

today: 60 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

Yesterday: 

lunges, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, military presses, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions, tricep extensions, situps, pushups

6 mile jog


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
sit-ups
push-ups


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions, situps, pushups 

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

90 min exercise bike


----------



## Humesday

pullups, lunges, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, military presses, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions

edit: 30 min exercise bike


----------



## rabidfoxes

20mins of yoga and some hamstring stretches. Yoga today was just challenging enough without being too difficult, felt great afterwards.


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, military presses, calf raises, machine rows, back extensions, tricep extensions, push-ups, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
push-ups
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions, push-ups, sit-ups 

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, bicep curls, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, military presses, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions, push-ups, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

lunges, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions, push-ups, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
push-ups
sit-ups


----------



## Dgconner154

I use my compact treadmill for daily exercise. It's a silent Janizy Treadmill. This is a lightweight, affordable model that does not make a lot of noise.


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, military presses, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions


----------



## Socialmisfits

If worrying is an exercise then I did plenty of that.


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
sit-ups
push-ups


----------



## Blue Dino

I did a 3mi walk in the early evening. I might do another short walk maybe after midnight seeing how we've been having slight heatwave that's going to be lingering for another week. So midnight temps outside have been rather nice with zero wind.


----------



## Humesday

lunges, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, military presses, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical
push-ups
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions, military presses, push-ups, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical


----------



## JH1983

Just some bench press


----------



## Starcut83

I've been walking so much I have blisters most my toes.


----------



## Humesday

6.31 mile jog


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, back extensions, push-ups, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Blue Dino

I did some resistant band exercises. 

I was able to run about 5 miles in the early evening, despite having somewhat of an IBS flareup as I felt kind of backed up and bloatey.


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, military presses, cable rows, back extensions, tricep extensions

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

90 min exercise bike


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chest flyes, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows


----------



## harrison

Went for a nice little walk round the block in the sunshine.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I went for a run just after 7am, the streets were empty and the park was full of magpies and squirrels going nuts. I don't normally run but I've downloaded Couch to 5k and I'm hoping I can get into it.


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, military presses, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, chest flys

70 min elliptical


----------



## Starcut83

Walk and some gardening.


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, military presses, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, chest flys

66 min elliptical


----------



## Blue Dino

30min jog.


----------



## Humesday

40 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, military presses, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, chest flys, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
sit-ups


----------



## Blue Dino

Went to the gym for 30mins. Walked my dog for an hour afterwards. I was able to pet a random cream cat on the way as it was just chilling by some little lagoon pier.


----------



## Humesday

60 min exercise bike


----------



## JH1983

Squat, close grip bench, and pull ups

Need to get back to doing cardio soon, haven't done any since I had covid about a month ago. Breathing seems mostly back to normal finally.


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, sit-ups

45 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

65 min elliptical 
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, military presses, cable rows, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, leg raises


----------



## Humesday

90 min exercise bike


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, sit-ups, push-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical
sit-ups
push-ups


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, chesty flys, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, dips, bicep curls, back extensions, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical
sit-ups
push-ups


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, chest flys, lunges, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, back extensions

30 min elliptical


----------



## SplendidBob

Trying to cut again after a possibly successful bulk (which is me sorta trying to cut, but failing at a rate which is a good bulk haha). 

Bro day today. Cable overhead tricep extensions, preacher curl machine, one arm tricep cable extensions, seated laterals, rear delt skier things, reverse grip ez bar curl. 

And 60 mins incline treadmill walking in between. 

All I have to keep me sane atm, is gym.


----------



## JH1983

High bar squats, close grip bench, pull ups, and some triceps push downs because I'm too lazy to break down my bench bar to set up my dip bar lol. My gym btw, I wouldn't leave a mess at a public gym. 

About to incline walk for a few minutes. 


@Humesday 
@SplendidBob 
Good to see a few fellow lifters all posting here again.


----------



## Humesday

90 min exercise bike


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chesty flys, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, dips, bicep curls, back extensions, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## slyfox

Yesterday did 2 hours of walking. Today so far I've done bicep curls, triceps extensions, shoulder presses, and 30+ mins of walking.


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions

62 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, leg raises, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## JH1983

Went to a Planet Fitness near my hotel. They didn't have free weights, so had to leg press and smith machine bench. Then did some pull ups and triceps push downs. Going back Thursday I guess.


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, bicep curls, dips, back extensions


----------



## Humesday

JH1983 said:


> They didn't have free weights


Wow. I had heard rumors about Planet Fitness, but I didn't think they wouldn't have free weights.


----------



## JH1983

Humesday said:


> Wow. I had heard rumors about Planet Fitness, but I didn't think they wouldn't have free weights.


Just dumbells, but they didn't go up very high. No free weight barbells at all. Only smith machines for squats or bench. Three plates limit on leg press and two plates limit for smith machines. Better than my hotel gym that only has dumbells to 30lbs, but not a place to get a good workout in.


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chesty flys, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, dips, bicep curls, back extensions, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

JH1983 said:


> Just dumbells, but they didn't go up very high. No free weight barbells at all. Only smith machines for squats or bench. Three plates limit on leg press and two plates limit for smith machines. Better than my hotel gym that only has dumbells to 30lbs, but not a place to get a good workout in.


I sometimes forget how little most people care about physical fitness. I spend so much time working out around people who are well above average in fitness. Gyms that are more about making the experience more comfortable are perhaps important to people who don't want to feel intimidated by people who are physically fit. I don't know. I don't want to be judgmental, but I agree that those places probably aren't great for getting a good workout. Just the overall atmosphere is probably less conducive to even being motivated to be more physically fit.


----------



## Blue Dino

Did a 4 mile hike. It was lovely.


----------



## JH1983

Humesday said:


> I sometimes forget how little most people care about physical fitness. I spend so much time working out around people who are well above average in fitness. Gyms that are more about making the experience more comfortable are perhaps important to people who don't want to feel intimidated by people who are physically fit. I don't know. I don't want to be judgmental, but I agree that those places probably aren't great for getting a good workout. Just the overall atmosphere is probably less conducive to even being motivated to be more physically fit.



For sure. I go to a hardcore strength training gym and you get used to seeing stuff that would draw stares at a regular gym. Having done a fair amount of traveling and lifting at gyms all over the country it's rare to see anything impressive at your average commercial gym. 

Planet Fitness would be an okay beginner gym. If that's what it takes to get someone going that's great. But if you put in any real effort you would outgrow the equipment within a year or two and would need to move on to keep progressing.


----------



## Humesday

JH1983 said:


> For sure. I go to a hardcore strength training gym and you get used to seeing stuff that would draw stares at a regular gym. Having done a fair amount of traveling and lifting at gyms all over the country it's rare to see anything impressive at your average commercial gym.
> 
> Planet Fitness would be an okay beginner gym. If that's what it takes to get someone going that's great. But if you put in any real effort you would outgrow the equipment within a year or two and would need to move on to keep progressing.


Yeah, my gym is great because it has a lot of free weights that go up to really high weights, squat racks, bench press barbells, etc. I'm currently maxing out the weight on the leg extension machines (250 -270 lbs), and I've been considering going back to squats. I already know that squats are basically essential for overall strength, but weighted lunges have helped me with being able to run and walk faster. Moreover, squats make me worried about my knees, so I've been sticking with lunges for a long while now. I used to do squats regularly, but switched to lunges because I'm worried about my knees and back.


----------



## JH1983

Humesday said:


> Yeah, my gym is great because it has a lot of free weights that go up to really high weights, squat racks, bench press barbells, etc. I'm currently maxing out the weight on the leg extension machines (250 -270 lbs), and I've been considering going back to squats. I already know that squats are basically essential for overall strength, but weighted lunges have helped me with being able to run and walk faster. Moreover, squats make me worried about my knees, so I've been sticking with lunges for a long while now. I used to do squats regularly, but switched to lunges because I'm worried about my knees and back.



I'm just getting back to squats the last couple months. I've been dealing with hip pain since 2019 that's really affected my ability to both squat and deadlift. I took most of the year off both and still not deadlifting. Have only been squatting light so far, like the 200-300lbs range for higher reps. Also been wearing single ply squat briefs that are supposed to take some strain off the hips. Kinda wanting to start deadlifting again soon maybe.

Do you have a good pair of knee sleeves? They help a lot with preventing knee pain. Outside of stuff like leg extensions or curls I don't do any leg exercises without them anymore.


----------



## Humesday

JH1983 said:


> I'm just getting back to squats the last couple months. I've been dealing with hip pain since 2019 that's really affected my ability to both squat and deadlift. I took most of the year off both and still not deadlifting. Have only been squatting light so far, like the 200-300lbs range for higher reps. Also been wearing single ply squat briefs that are supposed to take some strain off the hips. Kinda wanting to start deadlifting again soon maybe.
> 
> Do you have a good pair of knee sleeves? They help a lot with preventing knee pain. Outside of stuff like leg extensions or curls I don't do any leg exercises without them anymore.


Sorry to hear about the hip pain. I don't really have any serious aches or pains. The last injury I had was a strained shoulder that deterred me from lifting weights for a long while. 

I'll look into maybe getting some knee sleeves. I don't really have any knee pain while jogging or doing my workout, so I think I'll try to do some squats during my next workout.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Walking


----------



## Cletis

None


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, squats, military presses, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, sit-ups

10 min elliptical


----------



## JH1983

Went to my actual gym today for the first time since I had covid. Been two months maybe? Really not sure. 

Paused bench press, lat pull downs, bodyweight dips, leg extensions, cable curls, plus 8 minute jog. I've managed a small amount of cardio every day this week trying to build back up post covid. Making a goal of getting back to jogging a mile 3x a week soon. 

Also managed to work up to 375x1 on bench without being grindy, so glad to see only about a 10% strength loss following covid and not so consistent lifting the last couple of months.


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, back extensions, bicep curls, dips, sit-ups

40 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical


----------



## Blue Dino

Jog - little less than 4 miles.


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, military presses, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, chest flys, back extensions

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows

30 min exercise bike


----------



## Socialmisfits

I ate a snickers


----------



## Blue Dino

Walk-jog-walk-jog for nearly 2 hours.


----------



## Humesday

57 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

squats, pulls-ups, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, chest flys, cable rows, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, leg raises

50 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, bicep curls


----------



## Humesday

yesterday:

pull-ups, lunges, leg curls, military presses, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, sit-ups

55 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

yesterday: 50 min elliptical
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, chest flyes, leg curls, leg extensions, cable rows, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, leg raises, back extensions


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, back extensions, bicep curls, dips, leg raises


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chest flys, military presses, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, leg raises

32 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, leg raises, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, military presses, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, situps

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

30 min exercise bike


----------



## Humesday

30 min exercise bike


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, military presses, chest flys, cable rows, machine rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, back extensions, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
sit-ups


----------



## Blue Dino

Power walked for about 90mins. Working to get back to jogging eventually. Hopefully my covid cough will finally ease up one of these days.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Power walked for about 90mins. Working to get back to jogging eventually. Hopefully my covid cough will finally ease up one of these days.


 Good lord. If I power walked for 10 minutes I'd probably fall over dead.


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, back extensions, bicep curls, dips, sit-ups, cable rows

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

54 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, cable rows, chest flys, military presses, leg curls, calf raises, back extensions, tricep pulldowns, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
sit-ups


----------



## Blue Dino

Did some exercises in the gym for about 30 mins before dinner. 

5 mile walk after dinner.


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, chest flys, machine rows, leg extensions, calf raises, back extensions, bicep curls, dips


----------



## Humesday

60 min exercise bike


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, bicep curls, dips, back extensions, sit-ups

34 min elliptical


----------



## Socialmisfits

does eating cookies count? 🙃


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, chest flys, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical
sit-ups


----------



## Humesday

bench presses, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg extensions, calf raises, bicep curls, dips

18 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

40 min exercise bike


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, back extensions, bicep curls, dips, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Jenna

I usually jog for 30 minutes, stretch, and do 5 sets of 10 push ups.


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical 
sit-ups
push-ups


----------



## Humesday

lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, back extensions, bicep curls, dips, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical
sit-ups
push-ups


----------



## Humesday

pull-ups, lunges, chest flys, cable rows, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, back extensions, bicep curls, dips, sit-ups, push-ups

70 min elliptical


----------



## Humesday

70 min elliptical
sit-ups
push-ups


----------



## Humesday

bicep curls, dips, lunges, military presses, leg curls, leg extensions, calf raises, cable rows, back extensions, sit-ups

70 min elliptical


----------

